# May due dates lets labor watch :-)



## proudparent88

I know this might seem early but desperate to start this! While at L&D last monday two women was in labor and i found myself getting jealous and anxious for Zachary to arrive. Anyone else feel like this? Also lets try something for fun and predict when labor will start how it will go how long it will last ect. I predict mine will start around the 11th lasting through the night for about seven hours and he will be born on the 12th.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hey :) yay it's here!!!


----------



## proudparent88

HannahGraceee said:


> Hey :) yay it's here!!!

I am just totally excited seems you are too i figure until things really pick up we can just have some general chatter to keep us occupied. Lol


----------



## noodles13

Wooohooo its our month

may 30th hurry up I am so impatient lol


----------



## Willo

Hello, well I am not due till the very last day of May. So I am predicting this will end up being a June baby. I think I will go into labour on the night of the 5th and have him on the 6th in the wee small hours. 5 hour labour maybe? Hoping anyway that it will not be a long, drawn out affair but who knows really.
I would love it if he arrives before my due date but just have a feeling I will go over.
Oh and June 6th is my anniversary, and June 7th is my Birthday....


----------



## flowergirl7

Oh my!! I was waiting for this thread to be started. I can't believe how far we've all come :) I'm excited!


----------



## proudparent88

Willo said:


> Hello, well I am not due till the very last day of May. So I am predicting this will end up being a June baby. I think I will go into labour on the night of the 5th and have him on the 6th in the wee small hours. 5 hour labour maybe? Hoping anyway that it will not be a long, drawn out affair but who knows really.
> I would love it if he arrives before my due date but just have a feeling I will go over.
> Oh and June 6th is my anniversary, and June 7th is my Birthday....

I am due the 29th but have never made it to my due date so i dont expect to this time either. Both previous labors were seven hours and both born on the 12th which is why it would be cool to get another 12th baby. Lol


----------



## Hazybaby84

I'm due the 30th but I reckon this one will be early one way or another lol. I have a scan on Friday to see if I still have placenta preavia, if I don't then I reckon this one will be at least two weeks earlier like her sister especially as she is already weighing at 3.5lbs a week ago. So my guess is the 20th May and labour if natural will last at 14hrs. x


----------



## brownlieB

Wow the May labour watch thread!! It's finally here! 

I'm due 16th May but my instincts tell me he's going to come early possibly around the 9/10th it'll be weekday for definite, and I recon a long drawn out labour! At least 14-16hrs xx


----------



## victoria11

Due the 1st of May scary!! How are you all feeling? My midwife said my baby is engaged already and I've been getting some pretty bad bh and pains xxx


----------



## ClaireJ23

proudparent88 said:


> I know this might seem early but desperate to start this! While at L&D last monday two women was in labor and i found myself getting jealous and anxious for Zachary to arrive. Anyone else feel like this? Also lets try something for fun and predict when labor will start how it will go how long it will last ect. I predict mine will start around the 11th lasting through the night for about seven hours and he will be born on the 12th.

I hope for your sake that will be 11th-12th May and not 11th-12th June. I really regret counting down that early as each day past due date is a big disappointment.


----------



## ac2010

I'm due 26th May :)


----------



## besty

I'm due 26th May!! Recon baby will arrive early maybe 19th (would be pretty cool if it was born on 19th as my daughter is 19th feb)

We are also team yellow


----------



## Mumtodogs

My lad is due 2nd May but I'm predicting 26th April. .. I've been dying for this thread to start! It means we're at the final few hurdles!


----------



## yeahuloveme

due the 19th but think baby will come in april, not sure what date just April! lol 
Baby started to engage and cervix started to soften already, still closed though. They would not check engagement at the hospital this week as they said there is no point, it does not meant any thing :growlmad:. It means the end is in site, :happydance: having a little girl, I predict in the 7lb range, although very long. Dark hair like her daddy and blue/green eyes from both of us....and very much loved and awaited for.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes very excited :) 

I'm due May 7th, all my friends want me to have a May the 4th baby and call our baby luke Skye walker (if it's a boy) daddy's last name is walker :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

This is not going to happen btw :lol:


----------



## proudparent88

I dont have braxin hicks but i get these really annoying painful stabbing sensations from my cervix into my vagina sorry tmi they dont last long but enough for me to yell out ouch and get weird looks from oh then i have to explain it. Zachary is constantly on the move it seems so never a dull moment there my two yr old keeps saying he wants to see the baby and my four yr old is always asking if i am getting my baby out. They ate as excited as i am! :-D


----------



## Mrs_Wright

I'm due May 18th, but have a feeling bubba will come before that! 
Iv already had to visit L&D due to contractions and loss of mucus plug, now iv had bloody show aswel! Hoping we make it to atleast 34 weeks, ideally 37 or later but who knows! 

All this and I'll probably go overdue lol.
My son was born at 39+4 :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

I keep getting a weird tickling feeling in my vagina :/


----------



## PugMama22

Due may 13th here :) & i think he'll come very close to his due date. DS1 was born on his due date. I'd like to finish work & get as much 1:1 time with DS1 before his brother arrives... 40 weeks is fine with me even tho I already feel huge & very uncomfortable!


----------



## solastyear

I'm due may 16th but hoping my love will be born on Mother's Day may 11th...I can't wait!!!


----------



## proudparent88

solastyear said:


> I'm due may 16th but hoping my love will be born on Mother's Day may 11th...I can't wait!!!

That one has crossed my mind too! That would be a fantastic way to celebrate Mother's day! I am still partial to May 12th though witg both my other kids being 12th babies. Just me i guess lol.


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

OMG yes the May thread. 

So eager for this to be over already too!


----------



## smallhelen

Hurray! A May thread at last. I am due on May 6th, and as it's our first, I have no idea if little bean will be early or late. All I know is that for the last few days, it seems to be doing some pretty funky dancing - I keep getting elbowed in my side at the most awkward moments.
Here's to the countdown.... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## TXJen

Yay! I'm due May 16th and I'm getting so impatient, too. We had our hospital tour last week and got to see a few newborns... I just wanted my little Max to be here so bad!


----------



## proudparent88

TXJen said:


> Yay! I'm due May 16th and I'm getting so impatient, too. We had our hospital tour last week and got to see a few newborns... I just wanted my little Max to be here so bad!

The tours are always nice i love the name you picked we chose Zachary. Zack for short to go with my other two boys Alex and Tommy (Alexander)


----------



## KRobbo

May 23rd for me but I'll be induced early due to GD so me and DH are guessing May 8th, girl (team yellow) 8lb 2oz. My last Labour was 2 hrs so I'm hoping it's is no quicker so guessing 3hrs if induced, 6hrs if baby gets to come on his/her own schedule!


----------



## ericacaca

Hi ladies... I'm going to pop back in 3 weeks time when I'm 36 weeks cus as exciting as it is my first was 12 days late even though we were convinced he would come early and it was just horrible waiting day after day after day and looking into every cramp and niggle..... Plus I have so much to get sorted at work with kid's coursework etc at school I have no desire to have baby yet as I would feel awful leaving them at this crucial point! Lol! 

Happy watching though to you all - and look forward to chatting in 3 weeks time


----------



## shnsn

May 11th but being induced at 39 weeks as 5th pregnancy.
Think i'll actually give birth end of April, hoping its in the school holidays!


----------



## proudparent88

I have been thinking if the cild and snow keeps on like it is then i will need a winter outfit to bring baby home in. Today its only 27 degrees out brrrrr.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Yay finally! Been watching for one of these threads! So close now!!!



brownlieB said:


> Wow the May labour watch thread!! It's finally here!
> 
> I'm due 16th May but my instincts tell me he's going to come early possibly around the 9/10th it'll be weekday for definite, and I recon a long drawn out labour! At least 14-16hrs xx

Im also due may 16th!!! :) and also recon he'll be early as already had one labour scare and he's a big bubba!!! As for how long...im not sure...all my mum's were average... my sisters were both quick with all of theirs xxxx 54days!!<3


----------



## redlemonade

OMG! I've been waiting for (and kind of dreading!) this thread starting! Eeeep!! :D 

Due May 19th!


----------



## endlessblue

Wow! May labour watch! You just made it seem a whole lot more real for me! :haha:


----------



## proudparent88

I wasnt afraid of labor the first two times this time though i find it terrifying! I guess cause i know what to expect.


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> Yay finally! Been watching for one of these threads! So close now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> brownlieB said:
> 
> 
> Wow the May labour watch thread!! It's finally here!
> 
> I'm due 16th May but my instincts tell me he's going to come early possibly around the 9/10th it'll be weekday for definite, and I recon a long drawn out labour! At least 14-16hrs xx
> 
> Im also due may 16th!!! :) and also recon he'll be early as already had one labour scare and he's a big bubba!!! As for how long...im not sure...all my mum's were average... my sisters were both quick with all of theirs xxxx 54days!!<3Click to expand...

I have 67 days lefy and it just doesnt seem possible!


----------



## 1stTimeOct.12

I'm due May 10th. Probably wont gor into labor until the 12th or 13th. That's my guess anyway


----------



## HannahGraceee

45 days left! 10 working days left! :) Ahhh!


----------



## Islabella

I am due 19th May... Team yellow but I predict a little girl (DH thinks boy - think we should place bets! :D ) 

I am still in denial that they may deliver over next few weeks due to IUGR so my (hopeful!!!) guess is 21st April (when we're 36 weeks) in the early hours of the morning after a 10 hour labour. 

Can't believe we're starting a countdown already!


----------



## x__amour

May 4th here! Term in only 3 weeks. :wacko:


----------



## proudparent88

For me term is 7 weeks well 6+4 lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm full term in 3 weeks 3 days :0


----------



## schultzie18

Due May 12th with my first! We are team pink! I am guessing about 7lbs. Not sure when hoping to go at the beginning of May but will have to wait and see. I am ready to not be pregnant anymore. I have been sick the entire time! Good luck to all! Can't wait to hear about all the babies!


----------



## Becky81

We are due 24th May (her grandads birthday) but my first girl was 3.5 weeks early so predicting early again.

I was worried the first time but second time I'm terrified, I had bad bleeding and a rupture first time and a hard labour with a back to back baby so that's maybe why I'm more scared haha


----------



## ericacaca

schultzie18 said:


> Due May 12th with my first! We are team pink! I am guessing about 7lbs. Not sure when hoping to go at the beginning of May but will have to wait and see. I am ready to not be pregnant anymore. I have been sick the entire time! Good luck to all! Can't wait to hear about all the babies!

Gosh, I said I was going to come back in 3 weeks but still stalking the thread! Lol! We have the same due date :flower: Message me if you want to buddy up xxx


----------



## proudparent88

I am also sick of being pregnant and ready for it to be over holding and cuddling him. Not sure what scares me most labor or the surgery for my tubal lol


----------



## jordiedoll

My baby boy is due on Mother's Day, May 11! <3 starting to get excited although it still seems a long way out :)


----------



## gaves99

So exciting!:happydance:

FTM due may 11th. Hoping she is a little early and will be here for Mother's Day! We will see!! Set up crib, changing table and glider chair area this weekend. Cleaned cabinets out to make room for bottles etc. the baby shower is next weekend so excited to setting up the rest! 

Looking forward to the watch and starting to see some baby pics in only a few weeks. :baby:


----------



## LiLi2

Holy wow.. May watch already? :haha: 

Due the 17th with our first, a little boy. Course, I recognize a lot of you from the May/June thread. Can't wait to start hearing about these babies being born! We are going to start trying to self-induce at 47 weeks, so late April. :)


----------



## proudparent88

I am gonna try and naturally induce with oh dtd lol thats what started my first labor second was an emergency induction scan in less than two weeks if i am lucky. Appointment tomorrow will be getting a throat swab for strep and probably an antibiotic for my bronchitis ugh. I can barely eat so missing food. Lol


----------



## Skywalker

Hey hey! Can I join? I'm due May 3rd but I have a feeling he is going to come earlier. I can't get the date 23rd of April out of my head! We'll see :happydance:


----------



## runawayface

Yikes! We're labor watching already?! I'm not ready yet!!!

I'm due May 15th, but it's looking like my little lady will make an appearance early. She has been breech the entire pregnancy and it doesn't look like she has any plans on changing that. :cry: As a FTM whose plan was to try and have as natural a birth as possible, it's a bit disappointing. I guess we'll see! If she does have to be delivered through C-section, they'll be delivering her a week early.


----------



## Skywalker

runawayface said:


> Yikes! We're labor watching already?! I'm not ready yet!!!
> 
> I'm due May 15th, but it's looking like my little lady will make an appearance early. She has been breech the entire pregnancy and it doesn't look like she has any plans on changing that. :cry: As a FTM whose plan was to try and have as natural a birth as possible, it's a bit disappointing. I guess we'll see! If she does have to be delivered through C-section, they'll be delivering her a week early.

Hey sweetie, I was having problems with my little man being breech, and I found some simple exercises on Youtube that have actually worked more than once to flip him head down again! I'll try to find the link... very effective, for me at least! I was having such issues with him being breech and kicking the ever living crap out of my bladder and cervix, and obviously it was very unnerving that he was breech so late. https://youtu.be/pteEYX8zwWc Give them a try! It can't hurt :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Idk if I should join as I'm already pretty anxious :haha: but I'm due the 28th May. I've never gone to due date so I'm saying May 21st at 530pm.


----------



## runawayface

Skywalker said:


> Hey sweetie, I was having problems with my little man being breech, and I found some simple exercises on Youtube that have actually worked more than once to flip him head down again! I'll try to find the link... very effective, for me at least! I was having such issues with him being breech and kicking the ever living crap out of my bladder and cervix, and obviously it was very unnerving that he was breech so late. https://youtu.be/pteEYX8zwWc Give them a try! It can't hurt :)

Thank you so much for this link!!! I'll definitely give it a try, I'm desperate to avoid a C-section if at all possible.


----------



## lindsinc

Yes!!!! I've been waiting for this thread!! :D Due May 3rd but Im thinking (hoping) my little man will make his grand entrance April 30th and my labor will be about 10 hours. I had his older brother at 39wks 2 days and was in labor for 13 hours so thats what I'm basing that off of.


----------



## Skywalker

lindsinc said:


> Yes!!!! I've been waiting for this thread!! :D Due May 3rd but Im thinking (hoping) my little man will make his grand entrance April 30th and my labor will be about 10 hours. I had his older brother at 39wks 2 days and was in labor for 13 hours so thats what I'm basing that off of.

Hey we have the same due date and the same feeling about our little men coming at the end of April! :D I have a feeling my little man will come on the 23rd of April. I want my labor to be 4 hours but this is my first so... :haha:


----------



## Skywalker

runawayface said:


> Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> Hey sweetie, I was having problems with my little man being breech, and I found some simple exercises on Youtube that have actually worked more than once to flip him head down again! I'll try to find the link... very effective, for me at least! I was having such issues with him being breech and kicking the ever living crap out of my bladder and cervix, and obviously it was very unnerving that he was breech so late. https://youtu.be/pteEYX8zwWc Give them a try! It can't hurt :)
> 
> Thank you so much for this link!!! I'll definitely give it a try, I'm desperate to avoid a C-section if at all possible.Click to expand...

You're welcome! :happydance: I hope it helps! Let me know if it does :D I hope it works for you like it did for me! Also whenever he'd kick me really hard in the bladder or cervix I'd react by contorting and yelping at the same time pretty loudly because it would often take me off guard and REALLY hurt. I think it startled him, and then I would rub my belly and beg him to move down haha. Coupled with doing the exercises and all the surprised yelping and contorting he eventually was manipulated downward again. He flipped breech one more time after this but I just did the exercises (and surprised yelping) again and he flipped head down again. I really hope this works for you and you can avoid c-section! The one exercise I only did once was the one where she's basically elevating her legs and hips on a pillow at a higher level than her shoulders because that made all the stuff from my stomach want to come back up, so I did it for like two minutes lol. The ones that worked were the hoola-hoop like movements and the pelvic tilt movements.


----------



## proudparent88

A little worried here was at the dr and according to the scale i lost 10 pounds in the past week. They found bacteria in my urine so have to have a sample sent out. They have sent me to my family dr for my sore throat and bronchitis i just cant win.


----------



## mamaduke

Popping in here! I'm due May 7th, but DH is convinced DS2 will arrive earlier. In fact, I flipped over to April yesterday to mark some events down, and he pointed at April 24th and is predicting that's when LO will arrive. :haha:

My labor was fairly short with DS1 - 8 hours total from bloody show to birth, about half of that at the hospital only because they told me to come in at 3-5 minutes apart. Hoping for another short labor with this guy.

The one thing I've learned this late in the game - no more decongestant pills for me for a long time. I've been fighting seasonal allergies and taking a decongestant pill, which worked to fight the allergies... but also caused a bunch of mucus to show up in my urine. Since I plan on BFing and decongestants mess with that (as I learned while BFing DS1), I'm now reliant on saline solution and other nasal sprays to help alleviate the congestion. :nope:

Definitely looking forward to meeting DS2 though!


----------



## Felix26

I can't believe I've come across this thread, I've got 6 weeks to go yet, due 5th may but now I'm scared that some of you are labour watching already. Now I am truelly scared!


----------



## Starry Night

It's way to early for me to labour watch! Noooo! ha ha I'm due May 29th and don't think this baby will be coming early though I'm not expecting her to be too late. My son was only 4 days late and that's not bad for a first baby. My husband's family has the philosophy "if you're not early you are late" so hoping this baby takes after that! My side of the family are all "last minute Charlies". lol Whenever DH doesn't come with me to appointments I'm always 10 minutes late even though I have every intention of being early. I just don't know how to be punctual. 

Anyways, I'm predicting I will go into labour sometime on June 2nd and she will come into the world via emergency section by June 3rd. (I'm only guessing emergency section because my OB is pushing me into a VBAC but our hospital has a very low rate of VBAC success).


----------



## proudparent88

My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.


----------



## Angelface2008

My LO is due May 19th 2014! He is almost here! Eeeek.... I think he will come on the 17th because that's is the number in our family! My birthday falls on Dec 17th, my moms is May 17th and my aunt was Feb 17th and my cousin was born at 12:36am on Feb 18th so he would of been the 17th too but he came 36minutes late! Lol if my son is born on the 17th he will have my mother'a birthday! Lol


----------



## bambi90

I'm due 12th May, doesn't seem that long ago I was posting the the two week wait forum and now we are here. Eeek! I'd really like to have to the baby on the 12th as that's my little sisters birthday but I'd like anything from 8th to 20th don't want to be too early and I think going over will kill me I'm already wanting it here now :)


----------



## pookied

Ive been keeping my eye out for the may thread 
Its far to early to labour watch for me 
but im due may the 20th I think i am going to go over due..:flower:


----------



## Starry Night

proudparent88 said:


> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.

I'm sorry you're having health concerns on top of being pregnant. :hugs:

Is anyone else finding their m/s is coming back? For the past week or two I've been getting nauseous again. It's not nearly as bad as it was in first trimester but it's definitely affecting my appetite and my mood. The good side is it's slowing down my weight gain. I've already gained 30 pounds overall but have only gained 2 pounds over the past 8 weeks. My goal is to try and stick around the 40 pound mark which is a vast improvement over the 60 I gained with my DS. (I did lose it afterwards but it took about a year....so hard)


----------



## gaves99

proudparent88 said:


> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.

Keep us in the loop with what they say. Feel better!!! :flower:


----------



## flowergirl7

proudparent88 said:


> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.

I saw your post on another thread about your emergency ultrasound. I hope everything goes well. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Erised

:o 
Due date watch?! What on Earth ladies, are you trying to stress me out?? lol 
I'm due on the 11th of May, but have yet to start preparing. With the house a tip and 2 girlies at home to look after I haven't gotten around to a thing. All baby clothes are still in the attic, no moses basket has been bought yet, nor nappies or any of the essentials. 

I keep myself at ease by thinking that if baby was to make her way into the world now, she wouldn't be allowed home yet anyway and there's absolutely no point in having anything / everything ready.


----------



## katiemckeiver

proudparent88 said:


> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.

Oh my! Hope you're okay proud! Keep us upto date hunni!!! 

God im ready for him to be here now! So achey and tired! Couldn't even enjoy shopping today...so much pain! On the upside...growth scan tomorrow...see my little man again! Xxxx <3


----------



## noodles13

Anyone watching one born every minute?? 

I cant believe I am so impatient this time I actually want to give birth?!?! Crazy lady haha


----------



## Angelface2008

noodles13 said:


> Anyone watching one born every minute??
> 
> I cant believe I am so impatient this time I actually want to give birth?!?! Crazy lady haha

I have never seen it but I am too ready to give birth. I just want him here already! This baby is my first! lol


----------



## MissyMoo88

Our second daughter is due on May 24th but likely to be taken in for elective c-section/induction (not sure which yet, find out a week today) at 38ish weeks. Although I was diagnosed with polyhydramnois last week so at risk of preterm labour. 

Looking forward to keeping up to date with this thread :) 

Good luck girls, these last few weeks will fly by :)


----------



## scrummy mummy

Wooo been waiting to see a may due date thread :) can't blooming wait I think little miss will arrive on her due date weighing around 8lb (not 10lb like everyone predicts ouchie)


----------



## Leids

I'm due May 28th which seems soo far away still. I can't wait to meet my little guy! I expect to go late, possibly into June. Baby has always measured a week ahead since 8 weeks so who knows! 

I'll predict June 1st with 4 hour active labor. I had an 8 hour active with DS1 so hoping it's twice as fast.


----------



## Starry Night

With DS I had 12 to 13 hours of active labour (I was already pushing when I needed an emergency section) and I had 3 1/2 days of early labour before that. I started getting fairly regular contractions and had bloody show on my exact due date. DS has been kinda mosey in everything he does -- behind his milestones and needs extra encouragement to try new things. We'll see what this one is like! :) I'm hoping it goes faster especially in regards to early labour. I found it took away a lot of energy that I could have used for active labour.


----------



## Kelx44

Ive been getting Braxton hicks since 20 weeks....I wonder if that means if Ill have him early??!! probably not lol...wishful thinking


----------



## Buggzxxx

Hi all, just joining in. Im due 13th May, predicting the 18th. Ive been wishingtime away for so long through this pregnancy but then it hit me... I only have 7 weeks left! Im not ready! Suddenly I find myself hoping I go over due!!!


----------



## lindsinc

Skywalker said:


> lindsinc said:
> 
> 
> Yes!!!! I've been waiting for this thread!! :D Due May 3rd but Im thinking (hoping) my little man will make his grand entrance April 30th and my labor will be about 10 hours. I had his older brother at 39wks 2 days and was in labor for 13 hours so thats what I'm basing that off of.
> 
> Hey we have the same due date and the same feeling about our little men coming at the end of April! :D I have a feeling my little man will come on the 23rd of April. I want my labor to be 4 hours but this is my first so... :haha:Click to expand...


How funny! My birthday is April 23rd  I had said something to my OH about him possibly being my birthday present but I really hope he waits a few extra days. I would LOVE a 4 hour labor I just don't see it happening after the way his older brother was. Who knows though


----------



## MrsGreen

Im due may 26th with girl no. 2 :)


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.
> 
> Oh my! Hope you're okay proud! Keep us upto date hunni!!!
> 
> God im ready for him to be here now! So achey and tired! Couldn't even enjoy shopping today...so much pain! On the upside...growth scan tomorrow...see my little man again! Xxxx <3Click to expand...

Its scary cause last time something like this happenes i was given an emergency induction but i was 37 weeks this time only 30 weeks. It would be so hard on me to see him in NICU hooked up to tubes. I feel i have valid fears but then my mom adds to it by saying hope he doesnt have any problems in the future and a friend who cant have kids says to me if there are problems with him to keep them in mind in other words give him up for them to adopt him. It made me so mad because i felt it was insensitive and selfish to say that to me when i am already terrified.


----------



## emalou90

Labour watching nooooooo hahaha xxx


----------



## katiemckeiver

proudparent88 said:


> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.
> 
> Oh my! Hope you're okay proud! Keep us upto date hunni!!!
> 
> God im ready for him to be here now! So achey and tired! Couldn't even enjoy shopping today...so much pain! On the upside...growth scan tomorrow...see my little man again! Xxxx <3Click to expand...
> 
> Its scary cause last time something like this happenes i was given an emergency induction but i was 37 weeks this time only 30 weeks. It would be so hard on me to see him in NICU hooked up to tubes. I feel i have valid fears but then my mom adds to it by saying hope he doesnt have any problems in the future and a friend who cant have kids says to me if there are problems with him to keep them in mind in other words give him up for them to adopt him. It made me so mad because i felt it was insensitive and selfish to say that to me when i am already terrified.Click to expand...

Aw hunni :( that's not a nice thing to say...I'm sure he'll be a fine healthy little boy...stubborn and troublesome when he's older no doubt...but that's men for you :)! 
When are the drs see you again to find out more? Xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Ultrasound in an hour which should tell us more the dr wrote on my paper that the ultrasound was for "fetal well being." They wanted it yesterday but couldnt fit me in until 7:30 this morning.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Aw bless you hunni! Well I hope all goes well! You'll have to let us know! Suppose a bonus is you get to see him again! :') xxxx <3


----------



## proudparent88

He was very cooperative! I cant post pics from my phone or i would. I will get the results tomorrow. I did see on the screen where it said he was measuring at 28 weeks. :-( i will be 31on thursday. Just gonna wait it out for the results though so i know for 100% fact.


----------



## Angelface2008

I saw LiLi2 I remember you from the BFP September thread!!! Lol



proudparent88 said:


> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> My family doctor found and verified the weightloss its so concerning not sure what will be done now.
> 
> Oh my! Hope you're okay proud! Keep us upto date hunni!!!
> 
> God im ready for him to be here now! So achey and tired! Couldn't even enjoy shopping today...so much pain! On the upside...growth scan tomorrow...see my little man again! Xxxx <3Click to expand...
> 
> Its scary cause last time something like this happenes i was given an emergency induction but i was 37 weeks this time only 30 weeks. It would be so hard on me to see him in NICU hooked up to tubes. I feel i have valid fears but then my mom adds to it by saying hope he doesnt have any problems in the future and a friend who cant have kids says to me if there are problems with him to keep them in mind in other words give him up for them to adopt him. It made me so mad because i felt it was insensitive and selfish to say that to me when i am already terrified.Click to expand...

That is very rude thing to say! Shame on them. Why would you give away your baby because he might have issues! That boils my blood! I wish my friend would say something like that to me. I understand they aren't able to have kids but they can keep comments like that to themselves!



proudparent88 said:


> He was very cooperative! I cant post pics from my phone or i would. I will get the results tomorrow. I did see on the screen where it said he was measuring at 28 weeks. :-( i will be 31on thursday. Just gonna wait it out for the results though so i know for 100% fact.

They are now telling me my baby is slightly smaller than he is suppose to be and I gained more wight than I was suppose to gain and think it's due to my Crohn's disease. They did some test and blood work is normal and he moves all the time. I am praying for you. Hopefully he is just a small baby and nothing more to the issue! I have to get another ultrasound on April 14th too see if he gets back on track. :hugs:


----------



## Teeny

just had a a rails action that if this baby comes when dd did (38+3) they will be her in less than 8 weeks!! it's all feeling like lo will be here so soon!


----------



## katiemckeiver

proudparent88 said:


> He was very cooperative! I cant post pics from my phone or i would. I will get the results tomorrow. I did see on the screen where it said he was measuring at 28 weeks. :-( i will be 31on thursday. Just gonna wait it out for the results though so i know for 100% fact.

Aww good that he was cooperative! My sisters last baby was 2weeks behind all the way through...born 2weeks early and still weighed 7lb 10oz and is perfectly healthy I shouldn't worry :)! Especially don't worry before you have your results its probably nothing :)! 

Just got back from my scan...bubba is measuring approximately 34weeks im 32+4 :) and he's currently weighing approximately 4lb 12oz :) xxxx <3


----------



## noodles13

What do they do if the baby measures under or over?? At my 28 week app my midwife said oh measuring 32 weeks thats fine because you are 31 weeks now?!?! Wasnt till I was driving home I thought huh!! No im not I am 28 weeks!


----------



## katiemckeiver

noodles13 said:


> What do they do if the baby measures under or over?? At my 28 week app my midwife said oh measuring 32 weeks thats fine because you are 31 weeks now?!?! Wasnt till I was driving home I thought huh!! No im not I am 28 weeks!

In UK im sure its upto 3weeks either
Way is fine but over 3weeks either way they usually send you for a growth scan xxxx


----------



## noodles13

Ahhh right ive got consultant led app in two weeks so I will ask there see what they think everything seems to be dragging now for me lol

anyone else feel like weeks are taking aaasaages now haha


----------



## wannabemom84

May 14th here...7 more weeks! Feels like forever honestly, but I can see it is going to fly by..LOL


----------



## noodles13

Yeah when we look back we will say gosh that went quick haha but at the moment it feels like a lifetime


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Only 6 weeks (ish) left till I get induced. Time is somehow flying and dragging at the same time ????

I'm desperate to see, hold and kiss my baby. At the same time we still haven't finished the nursery , or even bought the carpet so feels like we're running late.


----------



## Angelface2008

I am 32 and 2 days! It's seems to be flying by for me! I sleep most of the day and night! :sleep: If I am not at an appointment for something I am sleep! I can't stay awake for the life of me. The only time I am awake is when Maddux is trying to make the great escape! Lol I swear was just 20 weeks like two weeks ago! I am getting anxious 

As far as the baby being bigger, that would only be a bad thing if you have gestational diabetes right? If you don't have GD then I think big is okay. Woman give birth to like 9lb and 10lb babies! :baby:


----------



## Spaggy37

I am booked in for a C section the 27th May but all 3 of my other labours have been latent so i predict that i will have my little man on the 24th ( My dd was born on my dads birthday, #1 son on my birthday #2 son a day b4 my mums birthday and if this one arrives on the 24th it will be the 11th anniversary of my special dear grandads passing)


----------



## daddiesgift

They usually don't do anything after your growth scan if you are 3 weeks ahead or behind because babies grow differently from day to day. So one day they maybe ahead, one day behind, one day on time! Plus ultrasounds are estimates at best. They were off over two pounds on each of my boys! I think of you have GD they may keep more of an eye on it. Or of babe hasn't grown at all in weeks. 

If your body grew it, it can birth it! Is what I was always told when I was worried about big babies :)


----------



## proudparent88

Yes i feel time is dragging too! I am just ready for him to be here i am tired of being pregnant just want to hold and cuddle Zachary now and know he is safe.


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I am so impatient keep crying saying ive got ages left getting frustrated my oh is so calm and reassuring I am the skatty anxious one haha

Sonny's little nursery is sitting there all ready and his tiny clothes and his pram ive had enough waiting now. Maybe its worse waiting when its not your first? I cant remember being like this with my first was so/so with second but this one is dragging badly


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard so many times that later pregnancies go quicker because you're chasing a little one around and the novelty is gone but I think the novelty keeps things interesting! There is also more to prepare and showers, etc. I feel like I am constantly twiddling my thumbs. I'm very slowly starting to feel like the end is in sight but I know there is still bit of a long haul. 9 weeks until due date! And 6 until officially full term.


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I dont get baby showers or anything like that and my good friend who is my neighbour only has 13 days left!!! Makes it unbearable hahaha I feel ive got so long left lol and im dramatic at the min lol


----------



## emalou90

Currently on all fours, bum in the air, head near the floor, typing this....

Come on baby, move move move!


----------



## proudparent88

For me itbis the constant worry now that there are issues with lo so i try to stay positive but it is very hard and i just want him here i wanna know he is ok and things. Plus with two kids that keep asking if i am gonna get my Baby out now doesnt help me to be patient. Lol


----------



## proudparent88

Is there anyone else that even though you are ready for baby to be here you fear labor i am absolutely terrified after the pain i had last time.


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

This'll be my third time delivering and on and off I've dreaded the idea of labor more this time than in my other pregnancies!

With that said, I'm soooo miserable right now and want my body back so much that at this point I'd welcome it (but still know I'll be taking that back once in the throes of labor :haha:).

I'm hoping this labor will be shorter than my previous ones (first was 8 hours, second was 6 hours)... but I've had to be on bed-rest (well as much as I can realistically be, being single with two boys [although their dad and I have been doing 65/35 custody]) and haven't been near as active as I was in the other pregnancies... meh.


----------



## noodles13

Yep I am terrified! I cant remember my first labour really but the second I remember every tiny detail! And I am bricking it knowing what ive got coming


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm kinda looking forward to labour but mainly just because that means I get to see and hold my baby. Plus I'm running put of clothes and everything is starting to feel really uncomfortable.

- trousers dig in and tops ride up
- my everything aches, even muscles In pretty sure didn't exist before I got pregnant
- kicking is great cos I know she's well but she sure can whallop me now and it's starting to hurt
- sooooooo tired
- people at work are just plain pissing me off

Labour while being scary and somewhat embarrassing from a 'who's looking at what now' stance will at least mean pregnancy is over!


----------



## noodles13

When i sit down for a while then stand up gosh its hurting I keep saying owwwww my womb is falling out:haha:

my oh is like oh ffs you are dramatic:dohh:


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> When i sit down for a while then stand up gosh its hurting I keep saying owwwww my womb is falling out:haha:
> 
> my oh is like oh ffs you are dramatic:dohh:

This is me :rofl:


----------



## noodles13

Hahah it really does feel like it though! Ive got anterior placenta and dont feel as many movements as with the first two so im constantly panicky


----------



## emalou90

I'm the opposite, i feel this one all the time, whereas before I had anterior.
But I feel majorly heavy this time and I'm not carrying big.
I also ache all over.
And this baby is breech sooooo my ribs hurt.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Shows how often I talk to my next door neighbours, just went round to pick up a parcel and she said 'oh my god you're pregnant, when are you due?'

Me: in about 6 weeks.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> noodles13 said:
> 
> 
> When i sit down for a while then stand up gosh its hurting I keep saying owwwww my womb is falling out:haha:
> 
> my oh is like oh ffs you are dramatic:dohh:
> 
> This is me :rofl:Click to expand...

Yup! I have a desk job and find time speeds by and I suddenly realise I've been sat for 2 hours straight. Go to stand up and fall back down thinking 'OMG my hips/back/legs have forgotten how to move' :D


----------



## noodles13

Haha yeah! Theb I shuffle out of the room like some old lady with my imaginary zimmer frame haha the kids just look at me and roll their eyes or sometimes join in the shuffles haha


----------



## victoria11

35 weeks tomorrow all very scary!! Feeling lots of movement here. Been head down since at least 28 weeks and baby engaged since 33-34 weeks so lots of movement low down xx


----------



## nic18

I'm due the 7th May! Think I'll have an April baby though :)


----------



## ambercakes

victoria11 said:


> 35 weeks tomorrow all very scary!! Feeling lots of movement here. Been head down since at least 28 weeks and baby engaged since 33-34 weeks so lots of movement low down xx

Hope you don't mind if I join you ladies. I'm due May 22nd, however I think this little guys coming on the 17th. So fingers crossed i'm right :)

The head's been down for the same amount of time for me too, i'm just wondering how you know if the baby is engaged? Can they pop back in and out from being engaged?


----------



## proudparent88

Zachary is head down and i thought he was kicking my cervix turns out that he is actually head butting me! Lol so painful. And now i have a stupid cyst on my tailbone usually they drain themselves this time it isnt and its horrible to lay sit or walk.


----------



## noodles13

When I went for 28 week app midwife said head down and wrote fixed on the notes. I assume it means he is head down now and growing ready to pop out hahaha pop out who am I kidding


----------



## victoria11

My midwife told me but I can feel the position so I know she is head down (same for my first he was head down also for a long time before labour) and know for sure she is engaged due to the pressure and the pain especially after walking. Babies can go in and out of the engaged position though, but I feel this pressure constantly :( xx


----------



## noodles13

That must be why its so uncomfortable its like a heavy feeling like pushing down on the cervix but from inside is that what it feels like??


----------



## victoria11

Yeah it's like a ball being pushed into your pelvis lol! I have quite sharp pains along side that and when I walk I guess it makes it worst so I avoid long walks now. Xx


----------



## noodles13

Yeah im feeling the sharp pains. I am really uncomfortable right now. I got some lovely teeny babygros from next today ahhhh and some teeny toms size 1 I couldn't resist myself lol


----------



## proudparent88

My pressure and pain is all in my lower back when i stand or walk for long periods of time. I have never had it before and it can get so bad my head will spin i feel sick and weak like i am gonna fall down right there unless i sit down.


----------



## victoria11

Yes know that dizzy light headed feeling :( I'm trying not to wish my final weeks away as I do love being pregnant and it will probably be my last baby so want to enjoy everyday but it's hard when you feel like that! Xx


----------



## noodles13

I kept going really dizzy just thought it was normal but midwife told me my blood pressure is very low? Dont know why or what it means I assume its nothing to worry about


----------



## Leids

Noodles I was getting dizzy all of the time. I increased my fluid intake a lot (water and coconut water for electrolytes) and it's helped a good amount. I thought I was drinking enough but apparently not. I also have issues with low blood pressure and it's no fun but extra electrolytes do help. 

I'm getting so excited for labor! It should be a completely different experience with my midwife - no interventions unless absolutely necessary. This pregnancy has gone by so quickly and has been surprisingly easy. I'm sure I'll be feeling it in a few weeks though. 

Bought ds1 his new bedroom furniture so now I just have to put the crib together, wash the baby clothes, pack my bags and I'll be ready! Crazy.


----------



## ambercakes

victoria11 said:


> Yeah it's like a ball being pushed into your pelvis lol! I have quite sharp pains along side that and when I walk I guess it makes it worst so I avoid long walks now. Xx

Ahh I get that all the time, especially if i've been sitting for too long, it's exactly like that comment on lady posted, you have to walk/shuffle out of the room like all your lower half forgot it existed and there's a basketball waiting to come out lol.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Joining you all :) Due 5/5. DH thinks he will come 4/18 becuase that is good Friday and DS#1 was born on good Friday.

I am hoping he stays in until his due date :)


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Late to the party! Due 5/31 - Hopefully a little sooner!!


----------



## proudparent88

At the rate i feel i am going with the bedrest and things now i have a feeling Zachary will make an early appearance!


----------



## mayb_baby

Only seeing this I'm Due May 2nd 

I have been in so much pain today/tonight, I have started getting contractions (braxton hicks I guess as they come and go but are lasting 2-3mins) in my back again like Michael.
No tummy tightenings just that crippling sensation in my back that gets worse if you sit or lay down.
I'm scared this means I will have another back labour as it was so tiring, I couldn't sit or lay down for 2 days I walked or sat on a birthing ball.

The pains are coming every 20mins or so ATM but they were the same last night and stopped.
I had these pains a week before labour and all through labour.
They are dead strong and I can't sit/lie down with them.
A birthing ball helped me with Michael as I could sit with no pressure, would it be ok to use it now?

I had diarrhoea a few days ago put it down to a bug, have had loads of discharge (but I have quite a bit anyway sorry for TMI) he feels so low.
I don't want to go any time soon as I'm only 35weeks tomorrow and we are far from prepare, what else could I do to ease it but not bring on labour?


----------



## Starry Night

Have you tried a warm bath? Maybe lying down with feet up? I know it's tough with a LO running around. But what you're describing sounds a lot like what I had before going into labour with DS. I had constant contractions for about 3 1/2 days before he arrived. They weren't quite regular but were fairly steady at every 5 minutes to 20 minutes. The bigger variation was the intensity. Some were awful and others were simple tightenings. I could sleep through them but after 3 days they suddenly woke me up rudely from sleep and I knew it was the real thing. I was full term at the time so I was trying to keep them going so don't know if they can be stopped.

It might be worth going in just to be checked. Perhaps the doctor would be able to find a way to stop it if it's real.

EDIT: just reread and saw you said you can't lie down. Maybe a warm shower and calling your doctor is in order?


----------



## daddiesgift

Lots of water and start taking calcium and magnesium. That's what I was told with my first when I was having early on contractions as well as well as taking it easy. He was also born posterior so I had nothing but back labor. 

That being said I have those feelings as well. I don't time them as that would freak me out! Like now and for the past two hours my bump and back continuously get hard and throb. No matter what I do it happens. Baths do help though. 

I had it happen lots with my second and he was born 38+6.


----------



## daddiesgift

Also they say these things get worse with each kid. This time for weeks I have so much pain and pressure in my butt and vagina it's insane. Like she's literally right there about to pop out!! I can't even stand with my legs closed that's how low I guess she is. I didn't feel this till almost labor time with my boys.


----------



## lindsinc

mayb_baby said:


> Only seeing this I'm Due May 2nd
> 
> I have been in so much pain today/tonight, I have started getting contractions (braxton hicks I guess as they come and go but are lasting 2-3mins) in my back again like Michael.
> No tummy tightenings just that crippling sensation in my back that gets worse if you sit or lay down.
> I'm scared this means I will have another back labour as it was so tiring, I couldn't sit or lay down for 2 days I walked or sat on a birthing ball.
> 
> The pains are coming every 20mins or so ATM but they were the same last night and stopped.
> I had these pains a week before labour and all through labour.
> They are dead strong and I can't sit/lie down with them.
> A birthing ball helped me with Michael as I could sit with no pressure, would it be ok to use it now?
> 
> I had diarrhoea a few days ago put it down to a bug, have had loads of discharge (but I have quite a bit anyway sorry for TMI) he feels so low.
> I don't want to go any time soon as I'm only 35weeks tomorrow and we are far from prepare, what else could I do to ease it but not bring on labour?

I'm due the day after you and could have almost written your post myself! I have noticed some off and on tummy tightening though, today has been the worse. The only things I've found that help are hot showers or baths and a heating pad. Laying down or standing up is horrible :( and chasing a toddler around all day doesnt help any. We're almost done! Just a few more weeks :happydance:


----------



## KatyW

I am definitely on labor watch, having gone into preterm labor with my DD at 34 weeks. I feel okay, though, just vigilant about watching out for how many BH I get, etc. My DH keeps telling me not to stress, and while my preemie is now a totally typical two yr old, I want a full term baby this time. 

My advice to ladies having a lot of back pain or discomfort is to talk to your doc or midwife, they can at least give you some advice on it. I think some discomfort is normal at this stage but if it is truly awful, pls seek med attention.


----------



## Kristeeny1

Hi Ladies!

I guess I should join in! I'm due with #2 on May 16th! Lots of luck ladies! :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

I had no tummy tightenings with my son at all, it was all in my back which was awful to monitor as get kept telling me that I wasn't contracting when I could feel it all in my spine, but at 19 no one listened.
The pains not as bad, it doesn't reach the intensity it did last night so I'm going to get a hot bath when LOs in nursery.
Standings not too bad sitting is agony.


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

Hey everyone!! I'm due May 6. Been feeling crampy and sore the past few days. Oh my achy vagine :(


----------



## Rikkitikki

joining! Due May 24th (sneaking in at work, so not much context here)... :)


----------



## bambi90

I had a show on wed, wasnt too sure what it was but called midwife and she said it sounded like a show and to keep an eye on my waters going and time any contractions I may have. So far since then ive been very crampy and my lower back is so achey. Still npt due for another 6 weeks though eeek


----------



## Amy-x

Hi all.

I'm due May too. 

Anybody due 6th May or there abouts? 

X


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

Amy- I am due may 6!!


----------



## proudparent88

I am having a very rough scary pregnancy went for my first nonstress test today and his heart rate dropped so i was sent to labor and delivery they monitored me more and it turned out ok but still scary i see him coming early. :-(


----------



## proudparent88

Hello May ladies how is everyone feeling today? I am just exhausted and feel very heavy at the bottom of bump yet he is still up there. Anyone else get cervix shots from lo that makes them feel like they are trying to break out in a very painful way? Lol


----------



## emalou90

Cervix pains are the worst!! I sympathise with you there x


----------



## Erised

Had my first few cervix shots today, they're sooo not fun. Apart from that I really can not complain, everything is going smoothly and I'm pretty comfortable still (apart from at night when trying to sleep). 

While I can't see myself happily go to nearly 42 weeks like I did with DD2, I'm quite happy to stay pregnant for now. Time's going rather quickly for me though, 34 weeks tomorrow and we still have to start sorting things out. At least the bathroom has been painted this week! Maybe next week we can start baby stuff =)

proudparent88 - hope your little man stays put for another few weeks. Preferably without scaring you and stressing you out even more during the non stress tests!


----------



## x__amour

proudparent88 said:


> Hello May ladies how is everyone feeling today?

Sore. :(

I have horrible heartburn whenever I lay down that antiacids don't even touch so I have to sleep propped up which leaves me incredibly sore all the time. Just exhausted and looking forward to May really! :haha:


----------



## proudparent88

x__amour said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Hello May ladies how is everyone feeling today?
> 
> Sore. :(
> 
> I have horrible heartburn whenever I lay down that antiacids don't even touch so I have to sleep propped up which leaves me incredibly sore all the time. Just exhausted and looking forward to May really! :haha:Click to expand...

Have you talked to your dr about the heartburn they put me on protonix which is safe and works great! Hope you soon feel better i know how miserable that is. I am really looking forward to may too cause its just too much for me being pregnant.


----------



## flowergirl7

Yeah, the heartburn is horrible! This baby better be hairy :) Tums worked for a while, but now they barely touch it. You have to be careful of constipation with those too. Well, with anything like that. I'm propped up in bed waiting for my OTC stuff to kick in. I'm hoping I can take a nap before hubby gets home.


----------



## HannahGraceee

My back is killing! :( 

One more week at work :)


----------



## x__amour

proudparent88 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Hello May ladies how is everyone feeling today?
> 
> Sore. :(
> 
> I have horrible heartburn whenever I lay down that antiacids don't even touch so I have to sleep propped up which leaves me incredibly sore all the time. Just exhausted and looking forward to May really! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you talked to your dr about the heartburn they put me on protonix which is safe and works great! Hope you soon feel better i know how miserable that is. I am really looking forward to may too cause its just too much for me being pregnant.Click to expand...

All he really said was to take Prilosec every day, haha. I'm going to ask my new OB what she would suggest though.


----------



## emalou90

Again I've done too much.
Got carried away with cleaning the windowsill outside (which had gone green and hadn't been cleaned since we moved in) got that all white and shiny but accidentally splashed the window with water so washed the windows too!!
Aswell as, doing washing, mowing the lawn and keeping my 4 year old entertained! 

SPD IS KILLING MEEEEE. (Only have myself to blame)


----------



## noodles13

Helloooo preggo ladies

had all the tests done yesterday and I am obstetric choleostasies free this time yeeehooooo:happydance:
only thing is I had a crazy butcher lady take my blood now my arm is killing me today just from a measly blood test

8th april ive got to have a growth scan so looking forward to that seeing little belly fruit and how big he is now:baby:

the carpet is being laid next week in the nursery o m g ive gone from being so sad and impatient to suddenly feeling like woah its not long until I am in extreme pain pushing a baby out hahaha


----------



## Angelface2008

still having a horrible week, I had a severe Crohn's flare up this week. It was so bad had a overnight stay in Labor & delivery. My IBD doctor put me on Prednisone yesterday, I cannot take my Humira. He claims its only bad in the beginning of pregnancy. He said since I will be 33 weeks tomorrow. The baby is basically fully developed and is just fattening up and the final touches are happening at this stage, so he won't have any defects. Has anyone heard of this?? I am so worried now!! they said I have a high risk of preterm labor and underweight baby with Crohn's Disease, so they have to stop this flare-up some how. This is the worse one I have ever had.

Noodles13

:thumbup::happydance: Thats great!!!!

Emalou90

I have SPD too, take it easy! :hugs: It must be nice where you are! Its gloomy and rainy here :nope:


----------



## proudparent88

Awe that is horrible i dont have chrons but i have IBS and the stress and anxiety have really been messing it up badly i dont remember ever wishing i was constipated as much as i do now because i even have to even rush to the bathroom in the middle of the night and my hemrohoids are torture from it and nothing helps but a hot bath but i cannot jump in the tub after each bathroom run especially when i have appointments or company.


----------



## emalou90

Angelface2008 said:


> still having a horrible week, I had a severe Crohn's flare up this week. It was so bad had a overnight stay in Labor & delivery. My IBD doctor put me on Prednisone yesterday, I cannot take my Humira. He claims its only bad in the beginning of pregnancy. He said since I will be 33 weeks tomorrow. The baby is basically fully developed and is just fattening up and the final touches are happening at this stage, so he won't have any defects. Has anyone heard of this?? I am so worried now!! they said I have a high risk of preterm labor and underweight baby with Crohn's Disease, so they have to stop this flare-up some how. This is the worse one I have ever had.
> 
> Noodles13
> 
> :thumbup::happydance: Thats great!!!!
> 
> Emalou90
> 
> I have SPD too, take it easy! :hugs: It must be nice where you are! Its gloomy and rainy here :nope:

I think in the long run your baby will be ok Hun :thumbup: 33 weeks is pretty much fattening up now! Underweight is a possibility if you're struggling with Crohns, but try not to worry, they'll keep an eye on baby :hugs:

I'm in the uk, midlands, temp has shot up today to 19c - doesn't sound like a lot but here it's beautiful :thumbup: love the sunshine, makes a change to gloominess we usually have in the uk! :haha:


----------



## emalou90

proudparent88 said:


> Awe that is horrible i dont have chrons but i have IBS and the stress and anxiety have really been messing it up badly i dont remember ever wishing i was constipated as much as i do now because i even have to even rush to the bathroom in the middle of the night and my hemrohoids are torture from it and nothing helps but a hot bath but i cannot jump in the tub after each bathroom run especially when i have appointments or company.

Never had hemoroids before but would moist tissues help?? :thumbup:


----------



## noodles13

Yeah ive had such a productive day thanks to the lovely sunshine :happydance:

me and oh did a top to bottom house garden and car tidy clean feels so good now its done


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Yeah ive had such a productive day thanks to the lovely sunshine :happydance:
> 
> me and oh did a top to bottom house garden and car tidy clean feels so good now its done

That's pretty much what we did Hun :thumbup:
It does feel good doesn't it?! And doesn't feel like work in the sunshine! 
We even got to open our windows properly ALL day without it being cold! Amazing.


----------



## proudparent88

Wish we were going through nice weather it is rainy right now and now callig for 2-4 inches of snow so we are under a winter weather advisory. Ugh. At this rate i will need a winter outfit to bring my baby home in lol


----------



## katiemckeiver

Well I missed the sun in the UK today! Was sat in a hospital room for the birthing workshop... kinda sucks that its been a nice day and I missed it...but very productive and informative day :) xxxx <3


----------



## noodles13

Awwww not good :( 

I wondered to myself actually by the time I have Sonny..... what if its boiling hot?!? Will I need to take blankets and hats etc I have no idea what to pack for warm weather

my eldest was end of august and the weather I cant remember what it was like my second dd was 2nd January so was all wrapped up in a snow suit....... 

what do you guys think?


----------



## proudparent88

I would say pack a few heavier things as may can still be chilly that way you are at least prepared.


----------



## Starry Night

I had my son in the middle of the hottest heat wave in the summer but you couldn't tell while in the hospital. They had the air conditioner cranked so super high it was absolutely freezing! I would definitely bring something warm just for the stay. You can always bring a second, lighter outfit for going home.

I think my feet are beginning to swell. :( I took a photo of my feet at 9 months pregnant with DS and they look like they're made of marshmallows. Gotta feeling history is going to repeat itself....


----------



## proudparent88

Starry Night said:


> I had my son in the middle of the hottest heat wave in the summer but you couldn't tell while in the hospital. They had the air conditioner cranked so super high it was absolutely freezing! I would definitely bring something warm just for the stay. You can always bring a second, lighter outfit for going home.
> 
> I think my feet are beginning to swell. :( I took a photo of my feet at 9 months pregnant with DS and they look like they're made of marshmallows. Gotta feeling history is going to repeat itself....

L

Lets hope you dont swell like that again. That has to be difficult i dont have that but my fingers swell.


----------



## Willo

Proudparent, I had really bad heamaroids at the end of my last pregnancy and was advised not to have hot baths as it draws more blood into the area and causes more swelling. A cold compress is good though as it helps vring down swelling and they used a saline treatment as the salt helps too. So maybe add a bit of salt to some cool water. Might help. Hope they get better soon. They can be so painful.


----------



## proudparent88

Willo said:


> Proudparent, I had really bad heamaroids at the end of my last pregnancy and was advised not to have hot baths as it draws more blood into the area and causes more swelling. A cold compress is good though as it helps vring down swelling and they used a saline treatment as the salt helps too. So maybe add a bit of salt to some cool water. Might help. Hope they get better soon. They can be so painful.

That is something i didnt know. Whats bad is some are internal and the one thing that helps i cant have during pregnancy. I am just ready for this to be over honestly it has been a very rough scary road.


----------



## proudparent88

Does anyone else wake up in the middle of the night and eat because you feel like you are starving? I was eating a bowl of cereal at one this morning after i was able to sleep again.


----------



## noodles13

I just wake up for constant wees! And it hurts my belly I need a wee so bad! Super annoying


----------



## nic18

I wake up to pee a lot, but not for food :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm all about the midnight snacks. I spent much of the pregnancy making pizza pockets or eating several slices of cheddar cheese. I get SO hungry sometimes. Now that I'm in third tri some of those extra cravings have gone away as my appetite has largely gone away (morning sickness is back....poo).

With one of the earlier pregnancies I ended up losing I remember waking up in the middle of the night and making homemade chocolate chip waffles. LOL


----------



## Teeny

hey all, 

not in labour bt my dd turned two today so have been thinking about last time and looking at old pics and vids! makes me more determined to have a vbac if I can! in the vids I'm all hooked up to monitors and oxygen and didn't get to hold her right away, and needed a lot of help to position myself to feed her due to the stitches etc!

it's a bit scary thinking of it all again!


----------



## proudparent88

Teeny said:


> hey all,
> 
> not in labour bt my dd turned two today so have been thinking about last time and looking at old pics and vids! makes me more determined to have a vbac if I can! in the vids I'm all hooked up to monitors and oxygen and didn't get to hold her right away, and needed a lot of help to position myself to feed her due to the stitches etc!
> 
> it's a bit scary thinking of it all again!

That has to be scary it would terrify me. Sending and crossing everything that you get your VBAC i know you can do it! All mine were natural even though during laborbi remember asking for csections each time my dad actually left the room when i was in labor because he couldnt handle seeing me in so much pain i was the one in pain yet he looked like the one who was gonna cry. He is such a proud pappy you see it in all the pictures. I think its the hardest thing in the world to see him cry and on February 17th i had to endure that and felt helpless when they buried his dad it hit him his one sister and i the hardest. So i take comfort in knowing i got to tell him about the baby and that we were using his middle name foe the baby's middle name before he passed that was the last time i talked to him. The following day he had a heart attack they also found pnemunia and an obstructed bowel. Three weeks later he suffered a stroke he survived three more days and passed the day before Valentines day. Seeing my dad cry was hard and i felt helpless. My kids remember pap but do not know he is gone as they are 2 and 4 and i dont think i am ready to handle their breakdowns yet. 

On a more pissed off note my neighbors daughter who is like a year younger than i am says i dont deserve my kids and i am having another one all because she is jealous at the fact i have kids and she cant have any. Cys is involved due to the fact that i was on a medicine and went unconscious when it was my two sons and the speech therapist at my house. It was diagnosed as mini seizures from the medication they stayed involved just to help us get into a place we can afford and if they saw a problem they would have taken our kids a long time ago. I never caused her to not be able to have kids and yet she is saying these things. Her mom told me she doesnt clean unless there is an inspection coming up and then she has her mom do it plus she illegally has cats in her house which she has her mom keep when they inspect. Her mom says she wouldnt take care of a baby and that it would never get its diaper or anything changed. So why is she doing this taking her problems out on me? I am infuriated do i have that right? She also didnt like the fact i get a scholarship for school because i have kids she feels i am getting a free ride and i am not.

Sorry for the rant. Lol just need some input here if i have a right to be angry about what she says and get the hurt out about my dad i dont have anyone to talk to.


----------



## Willo

proudparent88 said:


> Willo said:
> 
> 
> Proudparent, I had really bad heamaroids at the end of my last pregnancy and was advised not to have hot baths as it draws more blood into the area and causes more swelling. A cold compress is good though as it helps vring down swelling and they used a saline treatment as the salt helps too. So maybe add a bit of salt to some cool water. Might help. Hope they get better soon. They can be so painful.
> 
> 
> That is something i didnt know. Whats bad is some are internal and the one thing that helps i cant have during pregnancy. I am just ready for this to be over honestly it has been a very rough scary road.Click to expand...

You really have been going through it. When I had them they tried all sorts of creams as well as the saline treatment. 
Another thing I found helps is to lubricate the area with vaseline before any bowel movement. Then of course loads of veg, fibre abd water help. Taking lactalose or similar if needs be.
Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## daddiesgift

Teeny- I hope you get the VBAC you want! Good luck! 


I have so much going on with us its hard to explain :) But Im either moving May 1st or June 1st over 27 hour drive away!! Im hoping May 1st so Im not having to drive with a newborn and two toddlers. And I keep thinking what if she comes late?! Its such a stress not knowing 100% where youll be giving birth!


----------



## proudparent88

daddiesgift said:


> Teeny- I hope you get the VBAC you want! Good luck!
> 
> 
> I have so much going on with us its hard to explain :) But Im either moving May 1st or June 1st over 27 hour drive away!! Im hoping May 1st so Im not having to drive with a newborn and two toddlers. And I keep thinking what if she comes late?! Its such a stress not knowing 100% where youll be giving birth!

I can understand that fear i went through it with ds1 and ds2 and now it is up in the air if we are moving or not will know for sure tomorrow. Wish us luck we need this move it is so important for my family.


----------



## Misscalais

I can't believe we are labour watching already! Feels like 3rd tri has gone so fast :) 7 weeks to go for me. I'm hoping he comes a few weeks early ( from 37 weeks ) ill be happy. I'm so done with being pregnant, I've only have a few moments where I've enjoyed being pregnant this time. Definitely not what I thought my last pregnancy would be like that's for sure.
Looking toward to cuddling my new little guy.
Thinking about packing hospital bags soon, but that means I need to wash bubs things and I'm not ready to do that just yet lol!
Hardly and BH or anything for me, I don't even think bub is head down yet, MW wasn't too sure at my appt last week.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm ready too. Baby is head down but not engaged so hoping she won't flip over!

Going to work everyday is getting harder and harder to manage and there's still 4 weeks till I finish :(


----------



## proudparent88

Zachary is head down and head butting my cervix as if trying to break out lol. I am getting BH and lots of pressure i have 8+3 left till my due date but hope he is here at 37 weeks as well which would give me 6+3 left. I have had a lot of complications and i am just ready for it to be over.

How long do you plan to stay at the hospital? I am getting a tubal and wanna stay as long as possible but the max they will probably allow is three days. 

Any other May ladies getting a tubal?


----------



## Misscalais

I'm hoping to stay as long as they will have me this time. I stayed less then 48 hrs with DS1 and only 6 hours after having DS2 because I wanted to get back to DS1 who was only 14 months old.
But this times seems the boys will be 5 and almost 4 I want to have a bit if bonding time with just me and bub and have breast feeding established. My hospital is 3 days max for normal birth, I'm hoping they don't try push me out because its my 3rd baby. I haven't had an overly great experience with this hospital so not sure how it will go. I'm not getting a tubal, hubby getting the snip :)


----------



## proudparent88

I want my man to do that but he refuses so up to me lol I feel really uncomfortable tonight and cant sleep its almost 2:30am here.


----------



## Misscalais

Aww really I told hubby straight up, I've sacrificed my body, vagina and boobs 3 times to give him 3 healthy babies, if he doesn't want any more kids he can make himself an appointment and get fixed :haha: and he agreed to it so I was happy with that :)
Are you having a cection or are they doing it keyhole?
It's only 5:30pm where I am, about to cook dinner.
I can't sleep well either I dread bed time cause I know ill be in pain and rolling around all night.
Hope you get a bit of sleep x


----------



## noodles13

Any of you guys walking funny because it feels like your pelvis is being pushed and held apart lol cant describe it and cant remember this in my last two pregnancies. Its when I stand up the pressure down there makes me walk like an old sheriff:haha:

this is also my last baby I cant take any more contraception it makes me feel so ill so I may look Into sterilisation its such a final scary thought tho isnt it


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Any of you guys walking funny because it feels like your pelvis is being pushed and held apart lol cant describe it and cant remember this in my last two pregnancies. Its when I stand up the pressure down there makes me walk like an old sheriff:haha:
> 
> this is also my last baby I cant take any more contraception it makes me feel so ill so I may look Into sterilisation its such a final scary thought tho isnt it

No csection unless an emergency. I feel like that but not sure i walked funny. I do know it gets really bad and i get dizzy and sweat and cant see straight and feel like i might pass out. Right now Zachary is moving about and some area he hits in my belly i notice are very tender do any of yoy have that?


----------



## noodles13

Only when he kicks up at my right ribs I have nothing on the whole left side because of the crazy placenta lol my belly goes rock hard at timea I assume its BH?


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Only when he kicks up at my right ribs I have nothing on the whole left side because of the crazy placenta lol my belly goes rock hard at timea I assume its BH?

Sounds like it. But hard to tell. Your doctor could tell you more there. I have been having BH since dtd yeterday and it hurts so much and i think if real labor is like the pain of BH look out for me lol


----------



## noodles13

I dont see the doc only have midwife apps whn theyre booked and got an antenatal app next week so I assume ill find more out then


----------



## KRobbo

Two weeks left at work, only 1 more Monday morning left for a year! I can't wait to finish work, I have loads of box sets ready to watch and some knitting projects to finish in time for the baby. I expect to have him/her no later than 6 weeks from now but I am having fortnightly scans as there have been some strange placenta and blood flow readings due to GD.

I have another scan on Thursday so wish me luck that all is well and baby gets to stay in longer.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi :hi:

I am due in the first week of June, but I am expecting twins so they are notorious for coming early. I am convinced though that they will be born in May - well I plan to convince my OB they will be born then! Anyway it would be great to countdown with you ladies, hopefully the time will go faster because its really dragging for me!

:hugs:


----------



## proudparent88

Much luck on the scan. And welcome sure i can totally understand where you are coming from as far as it dragging seems to be for me too.


----------



## nic18

37 days till my boys due :shock:! 
I think he'll be here the end of April though :)


----------



## Buggzxxx

Just got back from midwife. Happy to report everything is going very well - no issues at all! I sure hope my little girl is this well behaved when she arrives!


----------



## nic18

Buggzxxx said:


> Just got back from midwife. Happy to report everything is going very well - no issues at all! I sure hope my little girl is this well behaved when she arrives!

Glad everything went well at the midwife :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

4 days left of work :) xx


----------



## bambi90

34 weeks today!! I started my maternity leave quite early as it was getting hard going, can't believe this is my 3rd week already time is flying by!


----------



## emalou90

Yay Hannah!
I finished last week, one week earlier than planned. Couldn't hack it anymore!


----------



## nic18

Hannah: yaaaay! not long now till your finished up! wonder out of you and me will go first? my due date buddy :friends:! 

bambi: happy 34weeks! 6 to go :)


----------



## emalou90

EWWWWWW weird popping undermy ribs! (Where baby has her head ATM)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Two weeks left at work, only 1 more Monday morning left for a year! I can't wait to finish work, I have loads of box sets ready to watch and some knitting projects to finish in time for the baby. I expect to have him/her no later than 6 weeks from now but I am having fortnightly scans as there have been some strange placenta and blood flow readings due to GD.
> 
> I have another scan on Thursday so wish me luck that all is well and baby gets to stay in longer.

Good luck on Thursday my scan is next wednesday.

4 more weeks at work for me, which seems like forever at this point!


----------



## FleurDeMai

My due date is in May but I have a feeling this will be an April baby.


----------



## nic18

me to fleur! I'm due 2 days after you & think I will have a late april bub!


----------



## proudparent88

NST tomorrow then appointment and ultrasound next tuesday. Hoping for good reports. Gonna take a nap after lunch as my head is killing me and been up since 1:18 this morning.


----------



## noodles13

Ive also got an ultrasound next Tuesday for a growth scan


----------



## flowergirl7

Oh my., ladies, one month until our due date month :) I imagine some of us will be going in April, but I'm so excited :)


----------



## noodles13

Ive got the carpet being laid in the nursery this weekend.... my mum got the family crib put of storage for me too so been washing it and freshening it up as it hasnt been used since I had my dd2 three years ago

o m g I am very nervous about labour now


----------



## nic18

I'm actually not scared for labour! I'm just at the stage now where I want him out :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

emalou90 said:


> Yay Hannah!
> I finished last week, one week earlier than planned. Couldn't hack it anymore!




nic18 said:


> Hannah: yaaaay! not long now till your finished up! wonder out of you and me will go first? my due date buddy :friends:!
> 
> bambi: happy 34weeks! 6 to go :)

Thanks girls :) :kiss: 
I recon it will be you nic! I bet I'll be two weeks late again :haha: 

How scary is this, my friend at was due 4 days after me.. She has her baby :shock: Ahhh!


----------



## nic18

Congratulations to your friend Hannah! just shows you we could all go anytime :)!


----------



## noodles13

Is this your first?


----------



## nic18

This is my first :)


----------



## noodles13

Oooooo lovely jubbly :baby::thumbup:

I am excited and I want him out ive got two daughters this is my first boy and my last baby no more after this lol

but I am nervous I assume its because I know what's coming not the pain or anything its just apprehension its a mixed bucket of feelings lol crazy uncomfortable preggo lady thats me


----------



## nic18

noodles13 said:


> Oooooo lovely jubbly :baby::thumbup:
> 
> I am excited and I want him out ive got two daughters this is my first boy and my last baby no more after this lol
> 
> but I am nervous I assume its because I know what's coming not the pain or anything its just apprehension its a mixed bucket of feelings lol crazy uncomfortable preggo lady thats me

I've not really thought about the labour part of it so that's probably why I have no feeling towards it :haha:! I'm so uncomfy aswell :( that's probably why I'm desperate for the next 5 weeks to hurry up so hes out :haha:!


----------



## HannahGraceee

The days are flying :shock: Ava's birthday in 22 days! My girls going to be 5 :cry:


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I can honestly say this pregnancy has been the most uncomfortable I assume the more you have the more it takes toll on the body lol

my three year old keeps saying oooo mummy the baby is coming out quick! I wish it was that easy and simple lol

What name have u chosen?


----------



## Hopin4ABump

noodles were you just going to keeptrying until you had a boy? or 3 was your magic number?


----------



## nic18

Hannah: Baby & Ava could have the same birthday!! 

noodles: We've settled on Lyle John Archie :) John after OH's dad & Archie after my granddad :)! what name have you settled on?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Nic: that is my worst nightmare :haha:?


----------



## nic18

is it really :(:haha: oops sorry :rofl:! is your birthday not soon aswell? or am I imagining stuff?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahaha! Yep my birthday is two weeks exactly after my due date! :haha: me Ava and the baby are all gonna be Taurus :haha: sorry Marc! Hahha!


----------



## nic18

I remember you mentioning something about your birthday! & you all being so close :) whens Marc's birthday :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

In July! 

If this is a girl, he is going to be doomed


----------



## noodles13

I didnt mind what I had each time I was convinced this baby was a girl but...... nooooope the sonographer said ohh there is the sausage:haha: cringe

His name is Sonny :baby:


----------



## proudparent88

I chose Zachary Herbert. Herbert after my pap who died feb 13th.


----------



## Erised

Hannah, how's your friends little one doing? 

I've got a nice and boring week ahead of me, no scans or appointments =)


----------



## noodles13

My neighbour is due in 8 days she is also having a boy! Boys all round at the mo

i keep thinking what sonny will look like I just can't imagine him.


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

I had a dream last night that I was eating at red lobster and my water broke. It was so weird too because normally in dreams you don't feel things like pain or wetness, but in last nights dream I could feel it running down my leg! It was so realistic that when I woke up I jumped up and ran to the bathroom to check!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Erised said:


> Hannah, how's your friends little one doing?
> 
> I've got a nice and boring week ahead of me, no scans or appointments =)

In scbu, but both doing well apperantly xx


----------



## noodles13

Is everyone ready for a teeny baby very soon then? Got all the supplies ready?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just need to sort my hospital bag! Uhoh! Lol


----------



## noodles13

Oh god me too I got the nighty the other day super stretchy so I am comfortable lol I keep thinking oh lordy its too early to pack the bag


----------



## FleurDeMai

We only have a few clothes, my mother is buying the car seat soon, and that's it :(
Some friends of mine were supposed to throw me a baby shower two weeks ago and they completely forgot to organise it! Needless to say I'm not impressed. We were putting off buying things just in case we'd get it at the shower, and now that we have to hurry and buy everything ourselves money's tight.


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

I still need to pack her hospital bag, and mine. but I'm so lazy!! Does anyone know anything about using a breast pump to induce labor??


----------



## HannahGraceee

I've heard of it but don't know why? Xx


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Hannah, how's your friends little one doing?
> 
> I've got a nice and boring week ahead of me, no scans or appointments =)
> 
> In scbu, but both doing well apperantly xxClick to expand...

Glad to hear they are both doing ok.
My friend had her baby two weeks ago at 35 weeks due to pre e, 4lbs 2oz!! Soooo tiny. Both were home within a week x


----------



## emalou90

Argh 
Got my hospital bag ordered and waiting delivery on Wednesday then I'm packing.
Bought some tiny bottles of 7up and cereal bars today for my bag too! Essentials ;-)


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

Because I got a breast pump and was wondering if in a few weeks I could use it to try to kick start my labor


----------



## ebonyeyes

Hey ladies can I join I'm due May 30th but I'm also thinking He'll come between 19th and 26th. I had a growth scan today and he's 3lbs 94ounces. My cervix is stitched so he'll be here soon after it comes out. I'm so anxious to meet my king. I'm still buying bit by bit should be finished by April month end.


----------



## proudparent88

I am nowhere near ready! I dont have anything but getting a lot within the next few weeks.


----------



## proudparent88

Does anyone have a lot of pressure in the bottom of their bump i do and i never remember having it before.


----------



## noodles13

I just have the feeling like ive got bricks in between my crotch hahaha like ive been riding a horse for hours or something

so I walk like ive pooped myself by the time its bed time lol


----------



## proudparent88

I sometimes feel like he is trying to break out of me as if in jail which is also painful.


----------



## x__amour

I'm off to L&D. :cry:


----------



## Leids

x__amour said:


> I'm off to L&D. :cry:

I hope everything is okay!! What happened?


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Misscalais

noodles13 said:


> Any of you guys walking funny because it feels like your pelvis is being pushed and held apart lol cant describe it and cant remember this in my last two pregnancies. Its when I stand up the pressure down there makes me walk like an old sheriff:haha:
> 
> this is also my last baby I cant take any more contraception it makes me feel so ill so I may look Into sterilisation its such a final scary thought tho isnt it

Lol I have pregnancy 'swag' I think I've got SPD this pregnancy and walking/lifting legs to get dressed is really painful in my hips and my groin it's awful.


----------



## Misscalais

x__amour said:


> I'm off to L&D. :cry:

Is everything ok?


----------



## Misscalais

I'm feeling really un organised, I mean I've pretty well got everything I need being 3rd boy. Cradle set up next to my bed just need to wash sheets and blankets and make it up, think ill wait until 37 weeks to do that incase the cat decides to get in there ( although I'm sure she won't, she's never got into bubs beds before ) also set up change table/bath station the other day so I've just got everything sort of sat in that and the cradle waiting to be washed and sorted. I've not packed hospital baby for myself or baby yet I feel like I should do it soon though lol
I've just ordered a rocker/bouncer waiting on that to come and hoping to borrow a rocking chair to breast feed in from my dad on the weekend.


----------



## lindsinc

Had a check up today and my OB decided to go ahead and see if I've dilated any. 1/2cm -_- and this is my 2nd baby so pretty much nothing. Ugh, with all the braxton hicks and what not that I've had I was sooo hoping I'd be a little more dilated than that. I know he needs to stay in and bake a little longer but I'm so ready to have him now! Still have a million and one things to do though so I guess its a good thing it doesn't seem like hes coming early.


----------



## x__amour

I'm okay. I'm getting concerned about the shoulder blade pain and the L&D nurse wanted me to go in and get my gallbladder checked as well as preeclampsia. They checked my BP which was fine but said they couldn't do a gallbladder ultrasound and sent me home to wait it out until my next OB appt. 

Another woman came in with the same symptoms and they ordered blood work and gallbladder ultrasound. :wacko:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Its april!! Yay!! Only means one thing...We'll be mummies next month!! <3 45days!! x


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Thanks Katie, didn't think of it that way! Makes it seem much shorter!! :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Yes! Next month and it's us :)!


----------



## Misscalais

x__amour said:


> I'm okay. I'm getting concerned about the shoulder blade pain and the L&D nurse wanted me to go in and get my gallbladder checked as well as preeclampsia. They checked my BP which was fine but said they couldn't do a gallbladder ultrasound and sent me home to wait it out until my next OB appt.
> 
> Another woman came in with the same symptoms and they ordered blood work and gallbladder ultrasound. :wacko:

Sounds like it could be gallbladder I just had mine out at 23 weeks the bloody thing caused me all sorts of grief.


----------



## Misscalais

lindsinc said:


> Had a check up today and my OB decided to go ahead and see if I've dilated any. 1/2cm -_- and this is my 2nd baby so pretty much nothing. Ugh, with all the braxton hicks and what not that I've had I was sooo hoping I'd be a little more dilated than that. I know he needs to stay in and bake a little longer but I'm so ready to have him now! Still have a million and one things to do though so I guess its a good thing it doesn't seem like hes coming early.

I was almost fully closed at 40+1 with my 2nd lol the OB could hardly do a sweep. I had him at 40+5. I wouldn't let it worry you too much :)


----------



## Misscalais

katiemckeiver said:


> Its april!! Yay!! Only means one thing...We'll be mummies next month!! <3 45days!! x

So exciting!!!!


----------



## mayb_baby

Have to go to the doctor today as I woke up with the worst headache ever it's causing blurry vision and pain looking at light etc. so going up at 11.40am. 
I have been having really bad BH causing me to crawl around the bed like a possessed woman but they eased after 40-50 mins. 
This pregnancy has been a pain lol


----------



## Willo

Good luck mayb_baby, hope all goes well at the doctors.


----------



## proudparent88

Had two headaches yesterday it took sleep to get them to go away. Woke up in the middle of the night from BH. NST this morning just hope this one goes better than last time when they sent me to L&D cause his heartrate dropped during movement. He moved so much they tried to get him to stop.


----------



## gaves99

any one else have crazy rib pain!? I woke DH last night at midnight in tears. Felt like my ribs were going to crack! It hurt to breathe, couldnt lay on my side - only my back and it was AWFUL! Majorly kicked my heartburn up too. I assume my uterus was just pushing up and maybe growning again. Pain mainly on left and I could feel bubs on my right where she has been hanging since 20 weeks.


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> any one else have crazy rib pain!? I woke DH last night at midnight in tears. Felt like my ribs were going to crack! It hurt to breathe, couldnt lay on my side - only my back and it was AWFUL! Majorly kicked my heartburn up too. I assume my uterus was just pushing up and maybe growning again. Pain mainly on left and I could feel bubs on my right where she has been hanging since 20 weeks.

Oh gaves...
My right side is killer, that's where baby's head is unfortunately, so I feel her legs down on the right and bam her head is wedged :growlmad: not happy


----------



## FeLynn

I would like to join! I'm 32 weeks tomorrow. 

Im due may 28th but got a date as early as the 18th. I'm high risk bc recurrent unexplained miscarriages, antibodies, fetal demise of twin a @9.2 weeks. I have a little extra fluid, I'm anemic and I have irritable uterus. I've been measuring ahead by belly and Baby his weight and measurements. I see my regular obgyn every two weeks I get weekly NST and BPP since 29 weeks. I see MFM every 2 weeks which I also get scans. I needed a shot at 26 weeks to stop contractions. My cervix is at shortening but still at a safe length open 2cm. I get contractions and feel pressure alot also a lot of back pain more then usual my hips are killing me. My appetite had decreased. I'm on bed rest and pelvic rest which is hard with kids.

Can't wait to meet my rainbow! NEXT month


----------



## Erised

noodles13 said:


> Is everyone ready for a teeny baby very soon then? Got all the supplies ready?

Umm, nope. 
This is my 3rd girly and everything is still up in the attic or waiting to get bought. I've not done a thing baby related yet. Cot is still in MILs attic, moses basket needs to be bought, nappies need to be bought, clothes our in our attic waiting to be taken down, wardrobes need sorting out still to make room for baby clothes, hospital bag needs packing etc. I have yet to start. 



x__amour said:


> I'm off to L&D. :cry:

Argh! Glad your blood pressure is fine and they felt comfortable enough to send you back home. Hope you're holding up ok 



mayb_baby said:


> Have to go to the doctor today as I woke up with the worst headache ever it's causing blurry vision and pain looking at light etc. so going up at 11.40am.
> I have been having really bad BH causing me to crawl around the bed like a possessed woman but they eased after 40-50 mins.
> This pregnancy has been a pain lol

Good luck at the doctors today, hope it's nothing serious and you feel more comfortable again soon =(


----------



## gaves99

Feeling MUCH more settled with all our needs after this weekend. We had the shower this weekend and overloaded with lots of goodies!!! This is getting close and real... AHHH! Few more things and we are good to go! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







pile.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 14









changing..jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 13









crib.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Phantom

I can't believe I'm due next month. Baby feels like she's running out of room.


----------



## LiLi2

So tired... why did I volunteer to foster a 12 week old puppy when I'm 33 weeks pregnant. :wacko:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Ladies when do they start checking you at your weeklys? 35 weeks or 36?


----------



## nic18

Hopin4ABump said:


> Ladies when do they start checking you at your weeklys? 35 weeks or 36?

my last appointment was at 34weeks last Wednesday, she said she didn't want to see me again until 38weeks! I thought from 34weeks I would see her weekly as this is my first baby! obviously not.


----------



## emalou90

I can't remember from my previous pregnancy but I'm being seen weekly as of 32 weeks (I'm complicated)

I think it must have been around 38 weeks they see you weekly but as I say, I can't remember xx


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> Feeling MUCH more settled with all our needs after this weekend. We had the shower this weekend and overloaded with lots of goodies!!! This is getting close and real... AHHH! Few more things and we are good to go! :baby:

Love the mobile gaves!
All the things you've been bought looks lovely and seemingly covere everything now?
You must feel lots more prepared now x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

They are seeing me weekly now but I wasn't sure when they started checking you to see if you are dilated at all.


----------



## emalou90

Hopin4ABump said:


> They are seeing me weekly now but I wasn't sure when they started checking you to see if you are dilated at all.

In the uk they don't do any internals until you go into hospital in labour :haha: thank goodness!!!

- edit: or have a stretch and sweep x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

oh ok! in the US it is not uncommon for them to check you for dilation towards the end of your pregnancy. super fun! :haha:


----------



## emalou90

Hopin4ABump said:


> oh ok! in the US it is not uncommon for them to check you for dilation towards the end of your pregnancy. super fun! :haha:

I don't envy you over there!

When you're in labour you don't care people poking fingers around but beforehand it's slightly awkward! :rofl:


----------



## noodles13

O m g I wish I could have a baby shower! Super jel :winkwink:


----------



## emalou90

Me too noodles.
We're doing a BBQ/meet the baby day for all friends and family once baby has arrived, so no doubt lots of gifts then :thumbup:
I've always taken gifts when meeting a new baby. That's more of the done thing in the uk really.


----------



## Teeny

emalou90 said:


> Me too noodles.
> We're doing a BBQ/meet the baby day for all friends and family once baby has arrived, so no doubt lots of gifts then :thumbup:
> I've always taken gifts when meeting a new baby. That's more of the done thing in the uk really.

glad u reminded me of this. got gifts after dd was born when people visited but I feel like people might have expected me to register and do a shower here! I just feel weird like I'm asking them for stuff! especially as the longest I've known any of my friends etc out here is 11 months!


----------



## emalou90

Teeny said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Me too noodles.
> We're doing a BBQ/meet the baby day for all friends and family once baby has arrived, so no doubt lots of gifts then :thumbup:
> I've always taken gifts when meeting a new baby. That's more of the done thing in the uk really.
> 
> glad u reminded me of this. got gifts after dd was born when people visited but I feel like people might have expected me to register and do a shower here! I just feel weird like I'm asking them for stuff! especially as the longest I've known any of my friends etc out here is 11 months!Click to expand...

That must be so strange for you to have a total change of "the norm"


----------



## proudparent88

NST went well but would have gone better if he had been cooperative and kicked more. They made me drink water that got him moving. Luckily i didnt get sent to L&D this time got to go eat and come home!


----------



## FleurDeMai

emalou90 said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> oh ok! in the US it is not uncommon for them to check you for dilation towards the end of your pregnancy. super fun! :haha:
> 
> I don't envy you over there!
> 
> When you're in labour you don't care people poking fingers around but beforehand it's slightly awkward! :rofl:Click to expand...

I've no idea how it normally goes with Canadian doctors, but I wouldn't be surprised if it were the same than with US doctors. Luckily with my midwife she never does anything that could make me uncomfortable, so no poking around before labour for me! I mean, she even asks for permission before touching my belly when it's time to check heartbeat.


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> NST went well but would have gone better if he had been cooperative and kicked more. They made me drink water that got him moving. Luckily i didnt get sent to L&D this time got to go eat and come home!

Cheeky little man, but happy you / him passed =) 
Is the next step a scan next week to keep an eye on him, then a NST again the week after? Or will you have both next week?


----------



## noodles13

Yeah my oh suggested a bbq baby welcoming party too


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> NST went well but would have gone better if he had been cooperative and kicked more. They made me drink water that got him moving. Luckily i didnt get sent to L&D this time got to go eat and come home!
> 
> Cheeky little man, but happy you / him passed =)
> Is the next step a scan next week to keep an eye on him, then a NST again the week after? Or will you have both next week?Click to expand...

I get two NSTs a week then yes scan next tuesday right after my appointment. Appointment will be at nine am then ultrasound at 9:15. Next NST is friday at nine.


----------



## proudparent88

I have a question and the reason i am asking is i obviously dont know the answer lol. So OH and i dtd earlier and i had contractions like crazy i seriously thought it was the start of something which did scare me. Is it sex in general or the mans cum that causes the natural induction of labor? This doesnt surprise me i had contractions as they were getting slight read outs of mild ones on the monitor during my NST which were not showing Friday


----------



## Starry Night

I believe so. I had a doctor tell me it is the sperm making contact with the cervix that triggers contractions. I do think orgasms can cause mild ones too. When I was having placenta issues and bleeding with my son's pregnancy I was put on complete pelvic rest for that reason.

afm - the BH have started for real. Up until this point I was getting the stomach tightenings but no real pain. But this weekend I have started to get the period-like pains along with back aches. Kind of frightening. I can't remember what it was like with DS...it's been too long, I guess. They stop with change of position or only come a few at a time so I know it's most likely not the real thing. Still not fun.


----------



## daddiesgift

Sex causes uterine contractions, sperm softens cervix. In huge amounts :haha: I always have contractions after sex but they'll be more intense if I orgasm.


----------



## Impatientwait

Id like to join! EDD is may 3rd but i really dont think ill have to wait that long. I go tom to get tested for strep b and get checked as to why my blood pressure is up a little bit...anyone else feeling intense sharp pains thay last a few secs like in the vagina bone lol its my first baby and idk what to expect or if i will even know when i have contractions lol


----------



## Misscalais

proudparent88 said:


> I have a question and the reason i am asking is i obviously dont know the answer lol. So OH and i dtd earlier and i had contractions like crazy i seriously thought it was the start of something which did scare me. Is it sex in general or the mans cum that causes the natural induction of labor? This doesnt surprise me i had contractions as they were getting slight read outs of mild ones on the monitor during my NST which were not showing Friday

I get BH after sex when I O, and also if hubby 'finishes' up there semen can cause the cervix to ripen. But yeah sex can cause an irritated uterus, does for me anyway.


----------



## Misscalais

emalou90 said:


> In the uk they don't do any internals until you go into hospital in labour :haha: thank goodness!!!
> 
> - edit: or have a stretch and sweep x

Same in Australia :) ( well in my last hospital anyway not sure if they check you in the hospital I'm going to now )


----------



## besty

Really struggling the last few days due to pelvic pain and pressure. I have a midwife appointment today. Baby has been super active and at times feels like it's trying to escape out of my skin so uncomfortable. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

lots of kicking and moving here, sometimes to the point of pain, lots of bubbly feelings in my pelvis like babies are tickling me but lots of hard movements around my abdomen. Next month hurry up please, I want to meet my babies and be a mom!!!


----------



## Angelface2008

I can't keep up with everyone! Lol I had three appointments this week and three next week! I am feeling better this week. I still don't like being on prednisone but Baby Maddux seems to not be affected! I was reading about having sex. Lol you all are lucky because my sex drive is non existent! I don't think it will ever come back! Lol the thought of sex grosses me out! When I watch novelas(soap operas) and they kiss or fake make love it grosses me out! Yuck!


----------



## lindsinc

Sooo I'm having some odd belly pains today? Starts right under my ribs and goes down to right under my belly and if I press down any it HURTS. Anyone else ever have this? or know what it is? I've noticed little mans not moving a whole lot today too. Kinda worrying me a bit :/


----------



## emalou90

Angelface2008 said:


> I can't keep up with everyone! Lol I had three appointments this week and three next week! I am feeling better this week. I still don't like being on prednisone but Baby Maddux seems to not be affected! I was reading about having sex. Lol you all are lucky because my sex drive is non existent! I don't think it will ever come back! Lol the thought of sex grosses me out! When I watch novelas(soap operas) and they kiss or fake make love it grosses me out! Yuck!

I have no sex life this pregnancy!! Poor OH :haha:


----------



## noodles13

I do.... but ive got to the point of soooo uncomfortable I am frustrating myself haha


----------



## besty

I have no sex drive either. I didn't have one in my last pregnancy either lol! Poor hubby


----------



## Buggzxxx

I lost some of my plug today. Was very unexpected. I know it regenerates but there was a small moment where I was like... What in gods name is THAT! Haha


----------



## mayb_baby

Buggzxxx said:


> I lost some of my plug today. Was very unexpected. I know it regenerates but there was a small moment where I was like... What in gods name is THAT! Haha

I lost a big bit of mine today too, it was gross and my bump is a lot lower today x


----------



## Buggzxxx

mayb_baby said:


> Buggzxxx said:
> 
> 
> I lost some of my plug today. Was very unexpected. I know it regenerates but there was a small moment where I was like... What in gods name is THAT! Haha
> 
> I lost a big bit of mine today too, it was gross and my bump is a lot lower today xClick to expand...

Same here! Not that Im complaining its given me some relief from heartburn!


----------



## mayb_baby

It feels like he's going to split my pelvis though and I need to pee all the time now, way more than any other time in this pregnancy. x


----------



## proudparent88

I was sent to L&D today they thought i had toxemia turns out the problem they think is in my kidneys. I am now undergoing steroid shots to speed up lung development so if i deliver early his lungs will be mature. By the way they talked it seems as if they expect me to have him early. I got my first shot today second is tomorrow. Does anyone know how many i will have to get?


----------



## mayb_baby

I don't know but it must of been scary :hugs:
At least your being monitored though hopefully he will hang I there for at least another 4-5 weeks x


----------



## proudparent88

Hopefully but i do not think that he will and from the way they talked neither do they. It is very scary and very stressful because if he is born early they will take him from me right away i wont get to hold him or anything. :'(


----------



## Starry Night

That is scary. Is the concern you will go into premature labour? Sometimes these little ones have ways of defying the odds. My SiL was completely effaced at 37 weeks and was told she'd go "any day" but my niece was born at 42 weeks and my SiL still needed to be induced.

Though I guess if the issue is your kidneys the concern may be more to do with your health. Baby may need to come early for your sake. It's good that you are being closely monitored now so I'm sure the doctors won't let things get out of hand for either of you.


----------



## proudparent88

Starry Night said:


> That is scary. Is the concern you will go into premature labour? Sometimes these little ones have ways of defying the odds. My SiL was completely effaced at 37 weeks and was told she'd go "any day" but my niece was born at 42 weeks and my SiL still needed to be induced.
> 
> Though I guess if the issue is your kidneys the concern may be more to do with your health. Baby may need to come early for your sake. It's good that you are being closely monitored now so I'm sure the doctors won't let things get out of hand for either of you.

I know there is always a xhance he could make it to term but i am afraid of what will happen if he doesnt. I dont want my baby taken from me and not get to see him or anything it woukd be heartbreaking i just wish they could have caught these problems sooner then maybe i wouldnt be facing all this. I am so scared and stressed and tired all the time its hard to function normally and my mom doesnt help by constantly telling me "I hope he doesnt have any problems after he is born." That just makes me feel worse. More scared and stressed and alone. I wish sometimes she would just keep her mouth shut. I know none of this is good for the baby but i do the best i can. A lot of the time i wander what i did wrong and what i did to deserve this to happen to me i wouldnt wish it on anyone.


----------



## Misscalais

What do they think is wrong with your kidneys? Like do they think they might be starting to fail? If so they will probably have to get bub out sooner rather then later. I don't know how many shots they will give you that's a question you'll need to ask them. 
Hopefully they can keep him in until at least 35 weeks x
Are they making you stay in hospital for a while to find out what's going on?


----------



## Starry Night

I think most hospitals have the policy that mom's health comes first so if your kidneys are failing I can see them inducing you early. I would ask as many questions as you can when you seen them next. You as the patient have every right to know what is going on. If you don't understand something, let them know and ask to have it explained again. 

I hope it's nothing too serious and baby can stay inside a few weeks longer. Having baby whisked off to NICU does sound like a nightmare. I cried when mine had to go and I did get the chance to hold him first.


----------



## proudparent88

Not kept just sent home and they said they werent sure what is going on with my kidneys but considering i have high protein and low calcium showing my guess would be some sort of failure somewhere they are telling me though that they cant eval further which i thought was very odd and unusual. So far the next week i have a lot going on. Today i go for another shot then tomorrow another NST tuesday rouine appointment and an ultrasound right after. Plus an appointment this morning for my mental health which ia really taking a beating right now. Staying strong is hard but when i toured L&D they told me if there are complications they will take him right away. I feel stressed and scared and cant shake it. Of course i keep thinking hadbi done this or not done that this wpuld not be happening. I am glad i am not having anymore because each pregnancy gets worse not sure why but it does. I am worried he will come and because i am waiting for my things for him from two different agencies i fear i wont have it in time one thing being the carseat. I dont get much support from oh cause he shows no emotions so i dont know if it scares him or not but i do know he is slowly helping me through it more and more.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hope you get some answers proud parent and that you and bubs are both OK.

Baby is definitely moving down, feeling a lot of pressure between my legs when I walk which is an odd sensation to say the least.


----------



## proudparent88

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Hope you get some answers proud parent and that you and bubs are both OK.
> 
> Baby is definitely moving down, feeling a lot of pressure between my legs when I walk which is an odd sensation to say the least.

Ty. It has def been a long hard road. I get pressure too but my uterus is still high.


----------



## KRobbo

Proudparent so sorry you are going through this. I have been scared of a preemie since they told me there was no blood flow from my placenta to the baby a month ago. Luckily it was back 2 weeks ago but I'm being scanned again today to check everything. Damn GD!

From what I've read if baby can get to 34 weeks before being delivered then it will have its sucking and swallowing ability and some babies do come home at this gestation. It may still need to grow to a certain weight but you would be able to hold him before he goes to achy. That's only 2 more weeks for you so here's hoping xx


----------



## proudparent88

KRobbo said:


> Proudparent so sorry you are going through this. I have been scared of a preemie since they told me there was no blood flow from my placenta to the baby a month ago. Luckily it was back 2 weeks ago but I'm being scanned again today to check everything. Damn GD!
> 
> From what I've read if baby can get to 34 weeks before being delivered then it will have its sucking and swallowing ability and some babies do come home at this gestation. It may still need to grow to a certain weight but you would be able to hold him before he goes to achy. That's only 2 more weeks for you so here's hoping xx

Good luck at your scan and please update us. I go to the dr for my mental health this morning then back to L&D at four this afternoon for my second steroid shot. My poor bum lol. Not sleeping well cause of stress so feeling very tired.


----------



## noodles13

Proud did u say youve got a growth scan next Tuesday? Or did I dream it lol x


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Anybody feel like this? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Proud did u say youve got a growth scan next Tuesday? Or did I dream it lol x

Lol yes i have a growth scan tuedsay at 9:15 am right after my appointment.


----------



## gaves99

Thinking of you proud and hope the results all keep coming back in the right direction. Keep us up to date as things happen and progress. :hugs:


----------



## Willo

Gaahhh....had a crappy nights sleep and have been feeling crappy pretty much all day too. To top it off Mr Moo seems to be coming down with a cold and is not happy either. 
Bad day at the office I guess. Hoping tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## noodles13

Glad I was right my brain has been mush lately haha
ive got one on Tuesday also at 1:50 right before my consultant app lol


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Glad I was right my brain has been mush lately haha
> ive got one on Tuesday also at 1:50 right before my consultant app lol

I know what you mean baby brain really takes over doesnt it lol. And it happens because during pregnancy our brains shrink. So odd


----------



## ltrip84

May I join? I'm due 5/6, but they are talking about inducing me early due to high cardiac output. Has anyone had constant period like cramps? I get them sometimes, but they don't phase in and out like BH contractions would. I thought it might be baby dropping some??


----------



## proudparent88

ltrip84 said:


> May I join? I'm due 5/6, but they are talking about inducing me early due to high cardiac output. Has anyone had constant period like cramps? I get them sometimes, but they don't phase in and out like BH contractions would. I thought it might be baby dropping some??

I am on my third and never noticed my kids drop horrible sounding i am sure. I have contractions too but my complications are different and to add to it i am undergoing steroid shots to mature his lungs in case of early delivery. Hope your lo stays there awhile but good luck all around dealing with complications is never easy.


----------



## KRobbo

So the scan went okish. I need to go back in on the 14th as they want to scan again for possible fetal anaemia as I have antibodies (Anti-m) and the umbilical artery reading is off the chart, also although most areas of the baby is growing ok the tummy has slowed down and dropped about 20% in growth. Good news as I will be 34 weeks then but still nerve wrecking stress!


----------



## proudparent88

KRobbo said:


> So the scan went okish. I need to go back in on the 14th as they want to scan again for possible fetal anaemia as I have antibodies (Anti-m) and the umbilical artery reading is off the chart, also although most areas of the baby is growing ok the tummy has slowed down and dropped about 20% in growth. Good news as I will be 34 weeks then but still nerve wrecking stress!

I am gald that things are going ok for the most part its hard i totally understand the stress you are under since i am having complications too. Keeping you and lo in my thoughts. Back at L&D baby isnt moving maybe had seven or eight all day and cant get it to change so obviously i got worried also getting my second steroid shot today too.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Looks like loads of us have scans Tuesday :) I have one at like 10am!! It's funny cos the 8th is my little girls due date!


----------



## Starry Night

I wish I was having another scan. I would love to see my baby again and get some sort of guess at what she weighs even though those guess can also be way off. I just feel like I have a 15 pounder in there. lol She's been sitting low nearly the entire pregnancy and I already have this constant pressure on my bum. When she settles her head down it can be painful to walk up the stairs or bend over.


----------



## LiLi2

Feeling MASSIVE today. My butt and ribs hurt when I sit, my back hurts when I stand. Can't win! 

Plus side? I got 3 almost brand new Flip cloth diapers with inserts AND 16 outfits for baby between 3-9 months all for a total of $36 today at a big sale. Some really cute stuff!


----------



## mayb_baby

Baby is measuring 7lb now, that's a scary though when Michael was 7lb born at 40+3


----------



## Leids

I had an interesting appointment today. Everything is good but they're a bit worried about his growth and my lack of weight gain. I think the midwife may have been making a big deal out of nothing though. He's been measuring 2 weeks ahead for a long time but is now measuring a week ahead. She said if I still haven't gained weight and his growth continues to slow down they'll do an ultrasound and nst.

He went from being transverse to head down, so could it just be that the shape of my uterus changed? I keep reading that measurements don't really mean all that much so for now I'm not going to worry.


----------



## proudparent88

Baby didnt move much at all maybe 10 times all day but once hooked up to the monitor he flippes out. Got my last steroid shot today and foundnout the reasoning is cause two days ago i had contractions and some even registered on the monitors yesterday. NST in the morning hoping it goes well.


----------



## brownlieB

Hi all, I think there were two threads going about May babies and I can't find which one I first posted in!

But flicking through and catching up, I hope all with complicated pregnancies are coping ok and everything is going as well as can be.

I'm 34wks today, I have an appointment in 2 weeks to see my VBAC options though at midwife check he was breech, so VBAC options may turn into C section talks, but I'm not too disheartened I'd prepared myself for that possible outcome.

Today I have LO at home with me, we did have fun day planned, but she just told me yellow spit came out her mouth and it hurt (I'm assuming bile) so she's laying on the sofa watching her favourite movie, and I'm wondering whether to cancel plans or not, as it looks to be a one off. As she's just asked me for more breakfast, so I'm not sure if she's poorly or not!

No temp, no vomit, and happily singing along to her film!


----------



## nic18

brownlie, happy 34 weeks :)


----------



## noodles13

32 week s today does that mean 5 weeks to full term 8 weeks till edd haha

im sooooo impatient I want him out now lol


----------



## proudparent88

I hit 32 weeks yesterday wanted to take my boys to the park but all the rain is ruining that.


----------



## noodles13

I really fancy a gregs sausage roll I may have to go and get one right now haha


----------



## cait

33 weeks here, anxious to have consultant appointment next wednesday and discuss vbac options.

Baby was head down 3 weeks ago but oblique last week so I've been bouncing on my ball a lot to get it head down again for next week!


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> I really fancy a gregs sausage roll I may have to go and get one right now haha

You're such a bugger...
Now I want a Gregg's iced doughnut :cry:


----------



## Beauty2

My due date is May 29th and I'm hoping to be induced again.


----------



## proudparent88

cait said:


> 33 weeks here, anxious to have consultant appointment next wednesday and discuss vbac options.
> 
> Baby was head down 3 weeks ago but oblique last week so I've been bouncing on my ball a lot to get it head down again for next week!

I hope you get your vbac and baby has time to straighten back up yet. My baby has been head down since 20+1 when i had my first scan and still is just wish he would quit head butting my cervix i swear he is trying to break out lol


----------



## noodles13

Hahaha mmmm pink iced bun from gregs! 
Any time I eat anything from there tho I get such bad heartburn maybr its what butter they use?


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Hahaha mmmm pink iced bun from gregs!
> Any time I eat anything from there tho I get such bad heartburn maybr its what butter they use?

I thought it was just me!! It's probably the fact it's processed :haha:
Or bad for you, food.

Screw it, I've got a raspberry and white chocolate cookie with my name on in the cupboard


----------



## cait

Thanks proudparent88!


----------



## proudparent88

You are very welcome baby passed his NST today next one is tuesday then my appointment then my scan which i am really excited for i love seeing him!


----------



## noodles13

I really fancied a dominos pizza the other night..... so much so that I didnt want to eat my tea as it seemed boring and I just didnt fancy anything else hahaha

curse these pregnancy cravings that change daily


----------



## cait

Ah lovely, I love seeing my LO too. Glad your NST went well today!


----------



## brownlieB

Glad everything went ok. I'm also glad I've read these posts about Greggs iced buns after I've eaten, as there's a Greggs at the end of my road which is far too tempting a distance to go! 

My LO was head down 3wks ago, had a massive bout of fidgeting and movement and is now head up! Little bugger. 

But I keep getting kicks and punches in my sides so I think he goes transverse but back to head up, he just needs to do that quarter turn more, and he has till April 23rd to do it! Xx


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> I really fancied a dominos pizza the other night..... so much so that I didnt want to eat my tea as it seemed boring and I just didnt fancy anything else hahaha
> 
> curse these pregnancy cravings that change daily

Ty cait and i have a total craving for pastas anything with some type of tomato sauce lol been pigging out on pasta it just tastes soooo good to me i just asked OH to pick up six pizzas at the store as that is lunch and supper. They are personal pan size and only 1.50 each not bad at all!


----------



## HannahGraceee

It was my last day at work today!! Hello maternity leave!


----------



## noodles13

Im having southern fried chicken and veg rice for tea but baby has got yucky hiccups again!!!!!!tIt makes me feel sick


----------



## x__amour

Due in a month today, can't believe it! Ugh, feeling awful today though. Kept dreaming I was having contractions because I was actually having BH all night long. :haha:


----------



## ebonyeyes

I'm loving Chinese lowmein the salt in the food tastes so good. my rainbow is still head up don't know when he'll turn, guess I'll have to wait an see.


----------



## noodles13

Im measuring 38 weeks at 31-32 weeks....... eeeeek but he is head down and has been a while now

I keep getting excited about a new baby then shuddering at the thought of pushing him out haha


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Im measuring 38 weeks at 31-32 weeks....... eeeeek but he is head down and has been a while now
> 
> I keep getting excited about a new baby then shuddering at the thought of pushing him out haha

Yeah but once he's engaged you'll possibly measure smaller :thumbup:


----------



## noodles13

Well at my 28 week app she wrote fixed on the engaged thingmy bit so I recon his head is fixed down but like u said not engaging yet


----------



## proudparent88

Contractions again timing and just keeping an eye out to make sure i wont have to go in. Not looking forward to labor at all considering. Baby gets the hiccups a lot so far today three times! Once kept me awake the other two were after my appointment. Little gassy guy lol.


----------



## Willo

Hope those contractions settle down proudparent.
My baby always seems to have hiccups too. My Dr says baby is kinda lying bum up and head to one side so between head down and transverse I guess. That was two weeks ago. Hopefully he will be head down on monday.


----------



## proudparent88

Willo said:


> Hope those contractions settle down proudparent.
> My baby always seems to have hiccups too. My Dr says baby is kinda lying bum up and head to one side so between head down and transverse I guess. That was two weeks ago. Hopefully he will be head down on monday.

Me too its scary the idea of him being born early. My boy is always giving me cervix shots like he is trying to break out and it hurts like crazy! He is moving around so guessing these contractions arent gonna go anywhere. They seem to be settling some i noticed a slow down just hoping they stop and dont come back for weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

I've been getting the cervix shots the entire pregnancy, the little minx, LOL!!! I think she's going head down now as more of the kicks are to the side than downwards (she was jumping on my hip bone the other day). I'm feeling a lot of pressure on my cervix and bum so think she is sitting nice and low. She used to lie transverse between my hips. She did that until a week or so ago when I guess she stopped fitting.

proudparent - I hope the contractions settle down. Baby needs to cook a little bit longer yet.


----------



## proudparent88

Contractions have subsided but my back is just killing me. I am so ready for relief from everything. 

I need opinions ladies i have a bad back but if i choose medicine for the pain should i go for the epidural?


----------



## emalou90

proudparent88 said:


> Contractions have subsided but my back is just killing me. I am so ready for relief from everything.
> 
> I need opinions ladies i have a bad back but if i choose medicine for the pain should i go for the epidural?

I have long term back issues and will not have an epidural just incase it causes any more problems. That's my opinion. I cannot cope with MORE or worse, back issues. :shrug:


----------



## Rosie06

not sure if i should join this one or the april one, im due 8th May but have a section booked for 1st of may, unless he decides to make an appearance on his own before then which im not holding my hopes out for!

have a growth scan on monday will be nice to see how much bigger he is estimated the last one 2 weeks ago he was estimated 4lb 13oz which they are really happy with since ive got gestational dibates this time getting impatient and excited to see our little man x


----------



## Rosie06

proudparent88 said:


> Contractions have subsided but my back is just killing me. I am so ready for relief from everything.
> 
> I need opinions ladies i have a bad back but if i choose medicine for the pain should i go for the epidural?




emalou90 said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Contractions have subsided but my back is just killing me. I am so ready for relief from everything.
> 
> I need opinions ladies i have a bad back but if i choose medicine for the pain should i go for the epidural?
> 
> I have long term back issues and will not have an epidural just incase it causes any more problems. That's my opinion. I cannot cope with MORE or worse, back issues. :shrug:Click to expand...

i blame the spinal i had with my emcs with DD for the problems ive had over the last 3 years with my back and my mum does the same from when she had an epidural with me, she refused them with my brother and sisster after, its the only thing im not looking forward to with having a section :/


----------



## gaves99

So i decided to bring DHs trimmer into the shower this morning and fix up down there. Didnt do too bad except when I went to pee the next time... tons of blood and scared the crap out of me. Grabbed a mirror and realized I am cut up a little... OOPS! I guess thats what happens when you cant see anything!! lol. :haha: Also noticed, that it had been sore and sensitive to wipe the past few days... the mirror showed my lady parts all swollen!


----------



## proudparent88

Mine are swollen and sore too oh the joys of pregnancy. I had a spinal block for my breast reduction but it was at the top not the bottom or middle where all my problems are at. So not sure what to do here.


----------



## Starry Night

I don't think I'm too swollen there just yet. At least, not on the outside. The inside is different. DH and I haven't been able to DTD for nearly 2 months now. I was getting yeast infections every time anyways so it was just as well, I suppose. 

I have my own lady trimmer and try to avoid getting too close to sensitive areas. I have to constantly pull my belly out of the way though. ha ha And I do it standing in front of a large mirror so that helps me get everything and avoid nicking myself.


----------



## noodles13

Dont worry ladies. ... just think soon we will have tiny babies and be back to being sexy beasts again:happydance:

even if we are sexy tired beasts haha


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

noodles13 said:


> Dont worry ladies. ... just think soon we will have tiny babies and be back to being sexy beasts again:happydance:
> 
> even if we are sexy tired beasts haha

Haha! 

Oohh gosh I can't waittttt.


----------



## proudparent88

I am so ready for this to be over so i can get back on my meds. I am in so much painbit brought me to tears a little earlier stupid back problems stupid family genetics that cause stupid back problems lol no but seriously i cant take this!


----------



## Starry Night

Almost there, proudparent! You can hang on. And it seems your little man will probably come before his due date so it might not even be horribly long.

I never was a sexy beast but if I can fit into my pre-pregnancy clothes before my LO's first birthday that would be wonderful. I also need to lose the 10 pounds I gained after my previous miscarriages. *sighs* I'm just glad I never looked good in a bikini before so I don't have to worry too much about my stretch marks, mummy tummy or c-section flap. Though I wouldn't mind looking good in a bikini.


----------



## nic18

Proudparent, sorry your having so much pain :(! X


----------



## proudparent88

Now that the weather is moving i dont hurt quite as bad but still hurt more rain coming though. I am sure he will come before my due date as i have never made it to my due date ds1 was born at 38+4 and ds2 was at 37+1 because of emergency induction. So chances are i wont make it if i do i will be very surprised.


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! I posted ages ago to say I was due 2nd May, but haven't checked in since! But...I'm now officially finished at work (have 2 weeks holiday, then mayernioty leave starts)!!! So hopefully I'll have some more time on my my hands to chat on here &#128513; 

Can't believe how close our due dates are getting - eek! So not ready!


----------



## proudparent88

Mrs_T said:


> Hi everyone! I posted ages ago to say I was due 2nd May, but haven't checked in since! But...I'm now officially finished at work (have 2 weeks holiday, then mayernioty leave starts)!!! So hopefully I'll have some more time on my my hands to chat on here &#128513;
> 
> Can't believe how close our due dates are getting - eek! So not ready!

I am not ready as far as baby things go but ready to see and hold my precious baby boy! I am counting it down but do find myself getting more and more scared of labor and delivery. Anyone else afraid of this?


----------



## LiLi2

I finally feel ready after hitting a few baby sales and my MIL doing some shopping with me. Now it's a waiting game and I feel like time will go by slowly. lol 

Question: How many outfits do you all feel is necessary for newborn, 0-3, 3-6 months?


----------



## quail

proudparent88 said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I posted ages ago to say I was due 2nd May, but haven't checked in since! But...I'm now officially finished at work (have 2 weeks holiday, then mayernioty leave starts)!!! So hopefully I'll have some more time on my my hands to chat on here &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> Can't believe how close our due dates are getting - eek! So not ready!
> 
> I am not ready as far as baby things go but ready to see and hold my precious baby boy! I am counting it down but do find myself getting more and more scared of labor and delivery. Anyone else afraid of this?Click to expand...

me ive done this 11 times already but still scared stiff. Especially after my emcs last time,i also get scared as i have to have a canula in when i go in so i can have a drip after to prevent hemmorrge this scares me more and the fact i don't normally get time for a epu ir anything strong for pain control and i must admit its more painful the more you have,but probably due to being quite fast,lol,im not sure if i will make my dd as most of mine were born by 39 weeks but with my age and my meds and high bp i feel this one may come earlier,also does anyone know if im finding baby's heartbeat right down on my pubic bone could this be a sign that he is engaged already?,thanks


----------



## katiemckeiver

quail said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I posted ages ago to say I was due 2nd May, but haven't checked in since! But...I'm now officially finished at work (have 2 weeks holiday, then mayernioty leave starts)!!! So hopefully I'll have some more time on my my hands to chat on here &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Can't believe how close our due dates are getting - eek! So not ready!
> 
> I am not ready as far as baby things go but ready to see and hold my precious baby boy! I am counting it down but do find myself getting more and more scared of labor and delivery. Anyone else afraid of this?Click to expand...
> 
> me ive done this 11 times already but still scared stiff. Especially after my emcs last time,i also get scared as i have to have a canula in when i go in so i can have a drip after to prevent hemmorrge this scares me more and the fact i don't normally get time for a epu ir anything strong for pain control and i must admit its more painful the more you have,but probably due to being quite fast,lol,im not sure if i will make my dd as most of mine were born by 39 weeks but with my age and my meds and high bp i feel this one may come earlier,also does anyone know if im finding baby's heartbeat right down on my pubic bone could this be a sign that he is engaged already?,thanksClick to expand...

Wow! 11? I don't know how you done it...this is my first and the only reason I will ever do it again is to give Taylor a little brother or sister...but not for a good few years...pregnancy doesn't suit me at all :') finding it really hard :( good luck sweetie! And when you due? :) Xxxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I overdid it this morning, ended up walking about 4 miles from one place to another and now my hips and pelvis are killing me and I'm totally wiped out. Gonna spend the rest of today propped on the sofa watching Frozen, reading and eating.


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I overdid it this morning, ended up walking about 4 miles from one place to another and now my hips and pelvis are killing me and I'm totally wiped out. Gonna spend the rest of today propped on the sofa watching Frozen, reading and eating.

Big hugs! :hugs: it's so a easily done now.

I spent my morning visiting family, then had a Toby Carvery with my S and B in law. Now I feel even more like a hippo!! :haha:

Now sat in our comfy sofa watching Despicable Me then we've got Frozen to watch for the 6millionth time :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

I've got my dad staying at the moment, helping us to re plaster the nursery and redo our kitchen worktops, sink, hob, some cupboard etc! So my house looks like a building site and I haven't sorted anything out for this baby! Gotta get everything down from the loft, buy a chest of drawers, sort through and wash baby clothes and pack my hospital bag! But no point doing any of that (except packing the hospital bag) until my house is cleaned of all the dust and dirt this plaster is creating!

I'm not scared on labour...I've done it before and, although I didn't have the easiest labour/after birth, I found that my body just took over and I knew whatto do. You cope in the situation cos you have to...try not to be scared!

I'd also say a heart beat low down sounds promising, quail!!!

Wannabe mummy, it's so easy to overdo it - a lazy afternoon is well deserved!


----------



## proudparent88

What are you having for supper i am making stirfry for me chicken and veggies for the kids


----------



## emalou90

Probably just cereal or something, we had a huge roast dinner :haha:
Now watching Shrek 2 on the tv.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Chinese takeaway. Bad bad me for eating unhealthy stuff but I just can't be bothered to leave the sofa and make food.


----------



## proudparent88

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Chinese takeaway. Bad bad me for eating unhealthy stuff but I just can't be bothered to leave the sofa and make food.

I would do that too so no biggie


----------



## emalou90

proudparent88 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Chinese takeaway. Bad bad me for eating unhealthy stuff but I just can't be bothered to leave the sofa and make food.
> 
> I would do that too so no biggieClick to expand...

Ditto!


----------



## PugMama22

Haven't checked the May labor thread in quite some time... How are you ladies feeling overall? I feel pretty good, just SO tired and nesting is beginning to kick in. Although nesting isn't a priority to sleep yet.


----------



## Mrs_T

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Chinese takeaway. Bad bad me for eating unhealthy stuff but I just can't be bothered to leave the sofa and make food.

We're having Chinese take away too! I'm VERY excited! And Lily has just had pasta with cheese sauce, peas and ham.


----------



## noodles13

I may send oh up to tesco for me... I really fancy a bottle of red coke 

I dont know why I only ever drink diet coke but for some reason I just need a cold bottle of full fat coke hahah


----------



## quail

IM having jacket potato,cheese and beans,yum haven't had it for ages and im so looking forward to it,had alot of bhs yesterday but been very quiet today,anyone else experiencing more cm as the past week or 2 its really increased.x


----------



## ebonyeyes

quail said:


> IM having jacket potato,cheese and beans,yum haven't had it for ages and im so looking forward to it,had alot of bhs yesterday but been very quiet today,anyone else experiencing more cm as the past week or 2 its really increased.x



I feel I will eat a veggie pizza just feel like it. And yes cm has definitely increased and for some reason I cant deal with the liners.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Im having pasta...on its own :') bought a slow cooker months ago and not used it once yet so thought I'd start with something simple ;) xxxx


----------



## emalou90

katiemckeiver said:


> Im having pasta...on its own :') bought a slow cooker months ago and not used it once yet so thought I'd start with something simple ;) xxxx

:haha: don't over do it!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

emalou90 said:


> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> Im having pasta...on its own :') bought a slow cooker months ago and not used it once yet so thought I'd start with something simple ;) xxxx
> 
> :haha: don't over do it!!Click to expand...

Lmaoo :') not had pasta in ages better be worth it :')! Xxxx


----------



## emalou90

ebonyeyes said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> IM having jacket potato,cheese and beans,yum haven't had it for ages and im so looking forward to it,had alot of bhs yesterday but been very quiet today,anyone else experiencing more cm as the past week or 2 its really increased.x
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I will eat a veggie pizza just feel like it. And yes cm has definitely increased and for some reason I cant deal with the liners.Click to expand...

If I wore liners all the time, I'd have such an irritated lady garden. 
Only use liners if I'm out all day, it's easier than changing knickers, otherwise I'll just change mine if needs be! (Sounds gross but I can't be dealing with irritation!) 

My cm has lessened actually.

:rofl: from food to cm - love bnb.


----------



## emalou90

katiemckeiver said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> Im having pasta...on its own :') bought a slow cooker months ago and not used it once yet so thought I'd start with something simple ;) xxxx
> 
> :haha: don't over do it!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lmaoo :') not had pasta in ages better be worth it :')! XxxxClick to expand...

Seriously, pasta with some tomato ketchup used to be my favourite as a kid :haha:


----------



## Erised

Unlike most of you apparently, I've not been able to look at pasta since falling pregnant with Abigail. 2 Guaranteed 'I'm going to make you sick' foods for me, pasta and sausages. Thought it would have lasted my 2nd pregnancy only, but nope ... can't look at them ever again. 

No particular cravings for me this time around, just want food. All of it. Going to tuck into some strawberries and cream in a minute =D


----------



## noodles13

At last oh gone to get me some full fat fizzy goodness hahaha yesssssssss

I think ive had the worst most stressful day ever! I want to go to sleep so I can just sleep the day away! Or maybe just sleep for 8 more weeks till my belly microwave goes PING and sonny is ready to pop out


----------



## FleurDeMai

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Chinese takeaway. Bad bad me for eating unhealthy stuff but I just can't be bothered to leave the sofa and make food.

My OH is gone for a meeting and told me I can get anything I want delivered for supper, I think I'm getting Chinese too!

Usually I'd try to cook something healthier, but I'm completely exhausted I'd probably burn whatever I'd cook. It's only 4pm and I already feel like going to bed for the night... Damn inconsiderate neighbours who were playing _hockey_ in their kitchen (which is located above our bedroom) this morning. Seriously, who the hell plays hockey indoors early morning on Saturday when they know the woman downstairs is pregnant and has trouble to sleep?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Why would anyone play hockey in the kitchen?


----------



## noodles13

Im sooooo impatient I am actually getting impatient waiting for labour pains hahaha


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hoping hes here end of april if im being honest...I want him healthy but I have a cousins wedding to attend on may 10th and they live a long way away from me...dont want to be travelling 6days before due date and would like a little time before so end of april would be brilliant! Xxxx


----------



## brownlieB

I think my LO is finally on the turn. The other night he did not stop fidgeting and kicking, I couldn't get comfy all night then at 1am I woke up to be sick.

I think his head has come out of my ribs and stopped squashing my stomach, when I lay on my side my strongest kicks and all the movement is felt to the left of my belly button, and I keep getting digs in my right hip bone so I think he's nearly there!


----------



## proudparent88

.Shopaholic. said:


> Hi all :)
> 
> I wondered if I could join? I am due 9th May and just can't wait for her to be here now! She's my first baby so have absolutely no idea when she's going to come but I do hope it's April rather than May so I can have as much time with her as possible :) I go back to work in September which is going to be horrendous but it's something I got to do! Hope everyone's doing okay :)
> 
> Em x

Welcome not much longer


----------



## flowergirl7

Everyone in my family is putting in their guesses for baby arrival. My mother was asking me yesterday if I was having any BH contractions or any sign of false labor. I'm not having any signs. Well none that I've noticed. I've had a few cramps here and there, but nothing like contractions. After my appointment on Monday I'm going to start taking a couple short walks a day. I don't want baby to come too early, but I don't want to be 1 or 2 past my due date either. :)


----------



## proudparent88

What is everyone doing today? I am doing nothing had to lance another abcess on my tailbone at midnight because of the pain it was causing and it still really hurts so not doing anything maybe the dishes and clean some of my room but nothing major.


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> Anyone else hoping to deliver at 37 weeks or is it just me?

Had you asked me 2 weeks ago I would have said 'yes, me!!' ... but everything has calmed down a bit, I'm not as horribly tired and sore any more as I was and feel ok in myself. The idea of giving birth at 37 weeks (in 2 weeks!!) right now is a biiiig no no. Still need to get everything sorted, so 2 weeks feels way too close. Realistically though, I don't like the idea of having baby that early either as both my girlies were small anyway. If this one is like her sisters, she'd probably need to go in for a hospital stay if born at 37 weeks. DD1 was born at 40+2, 6lbs 6oz and absolutely tiny. The nurses / midwives kept commenting on how utterly small she was. She couldn't hold her temperature herself either so while we were allowed to take her home, we needed to check her temperature every 3 hours and had to have her way over dressed and use hot water bottles to keep her temperature up. No letting her sleep as long as she wanted between feeds either as she was just too small, so we absolutely had to wake her up every 3 hours day and night for food. 

DD2 was born at 41+6, at exactly 7lbs. Smaller than most 38 week babies here lol. No issues, but covered in lanugo still. 

Don't think DD3 will be fully cooked at 37 weeks. Next scan on Thursday though! Probably my last one this pregnancy =)


----------



## gaves99

Car seat/stroller is here and assembled! DH is going to put the base in the car today to have one more thing ready. Is 35 weeks too anxious to have the bag ready for the hospital??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## proudparent88

gaves99 said:


> Car seat/stroller is here and assembled! DH is going to put the base in the car today to have one more thing ready. Is 35 weeks too anxious to have the bag ready for the hospital??

I dont think so. I am going on 33 weeks and will hopefully be putting my bag together today. I just want to be sure to be ready in case of anything could happen but my complications make me a little more jumpy and nervous that he could be here early.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Started packing my hospital things weeks ago...only things to put in are my pjs and birthing clothes as i don't know what I'm wearing yet 35weeks isn't too early I dont think...especially considering on baby groups on fb there's been about 17may babies born already :') xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else hoping to deliver at 37 weeks or is it just me?
> 
> Had you asked me 2 weeks ago I would have said 'yes, me!!' ... but everything has calmed down a bit, I'm not as horribly tired and sore any more as I was and feel ok in myself. The idea of giving birth at 37 weeks (in 2 weeks!!) right now is a biiiig no no. Still need to get everything sorted, so 2 weeks feels way too close. Realistically though, I don't like the idea of having baby that early either as both my girlies were small anyway. If this one is like her sisters, she'd probably need to go in for a hospital stay if born at 37 weeks. DD1 was born at 40+2, 6lbs 6oz and absolutely tiny. The nurses / midwives kept commenting on how utterly small she was. She couldn't hold her temperature herself either so while we were allowed to take her home, we needed to check her temperature every 3 hours and had to have her way over dressed and use hot water bottles to keep her temperature up. No letting her sleep as long as she wanted between feeds either as she was just too small, so we absolutely had to wake her up every 3 hours day and night for food.
> 
> DD2 was born at 41+6, at exactly 7lbs. Smaller than most 38 week babies here lol. No issues, but covered in lanugo still.
> 
> Don't think DD3 will be fully cooked at 37 weeks. Next scan on Thursday though! Probably my last one this pregnancy =)Click to expand...

My kids were born at 38+4 and 37+1 ds1 was 5 pounds 10 ounces and ds 2 was 5 pounds 6ounces. This baby is measuring almost hree weeks behind but my other two did too plus being a small person i tend to have smaller babies.


----------



## noodles13

Ive got all the hosp stuff but its not packed yet..... I feel its all early and im saving it to pass time by doing it haha


----------



## katiemckeiver

Haha :') sounds like a better plan I keep finding little things to do to keep me occupied :') xxxx


----------



## Rachie004

I'm late to the party but I'd like to join in please :)

*proffers food by way of bribery*


----------



## emalou90

Rachie004 said:


> I'm late to the party but I'd like to join in please :)
> 
> *proffers food by way of bribery*

What sort of food.... :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

This baby is trying to kick it's way out! :shock:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> This baby is trying to kick it's way out! :shock:

It's not nice now is it?!
Mine actually feels like she's trying to escape too :dohh:


----------



## HannahGraceee

It's makes my belly go from one side to another in a flash :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Baby is having a quiet day here, just when I start to get worried she kicks a couple of times so I know she's ok.

Kinda hoping it's not a growth spurt cos there's a limit to how much space she can have at this point :D


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, I'm achey, tired and grumpy here! Me and my 2 year old are having a pj day and the little angel just did a wee in his potty so I'm feeling very proud!

I've been watching videos of him from when he was a baby and getting so excited that I get to do all these things again. The baby is moving painfully now and is quite temperamental, always pushing back in annoyance at hands and tight clothes, even the doppler at the mw. My 2 year old is the most happy, good natured, laid back child so I'm sure this baby is going to be a terror! Do you think there is any credence to this theory? I just can't see myself being this lucky twice.

How you ladies are all feeling well x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Me and Ava (my daughter who's nearly 5 :shock:) had a PJ day today too :)

And YAY for potty ;) xxx


----------



## x__amour

36 weeks today! I start actually labor watching in a week! :wacko:


----------



## noodles13

I am so tired! But I dont want to sleep this early.... the kids arent even asleep yet.

two days till scan time im excited to see him again


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have a scan in two days too :) super excited!! Xx


----------



## proudparent88

Hey that makes three of us with scans the same day! Mine is at 9:15 after my NST and routine appointment. I took my kids to the park. Is being overly emotional genetic? My son cried when steve from blues clues left the show for college.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Mines at 9.45am and have my consultation for vbac after :) xx


----------



## nic18

Shannon happy 36weeks! can't believe labour watching starts so soon :shock:
Hannah & proudparent can't wait for your scan! share pictures :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Apparently you don't get pictures for vbac scans :(


----------



## proudparent88

nic18 said:


> Shannon happy 36weeks! can't believe labour watching starts so soon :shock:
> Hannah & proudparent can't wait for your scan! share pictures :)

I will be sure to share but i will have to have someone else post them since all i have is my phone and i cant from it. Last time i got a really cool regular ultrasound pic of his face i will send them and ask atomicpink to post them here so you can see them!


----------



## emalou90

I got no pictures at my growth scan :( they don't allow it!


----------



## FleurDeMai

They don't do pictures when I go for growth scans either. And I'm fed up with scans at this point. My baby hates them, clearly, and I feel bad having to put him through that. Only because he's small too, as far as health goes everything is great, so it's just annoying. Of course my baby is small, it's a family trait dammit.

I went shopping with MiL today. Good thing the store we went to had the cutest gender neutral stuff, because I hated more than half of the boy clothes. Gender neutral clothes will be useful if/when we have a second baby too, so I'm satisfied with what we bought :)


----------



## AP

Proudparent88's pics

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/091C3713-157D-4F6E-9CFC-4790F34AA786_zpsj1zxk3sk.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/B95055A5-DB8E-4F03-A77B-809287DF08C4_zps6ryhaw1q.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/EA8A8819-18B1-4446-B548-31229659E73F_zpssja0ywau.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/FA312D29-B6E7-4062-A11B-B7042093A8D2_zpsjqocvcs7.jpg


----------



## proudparent88

AtomicPink said:


> Proudparent88's pics
> 
> https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/091C3713-157D-4F6E-9CFC-4790F34AA786_zpsj1zxk3sk.jpg
> https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/B95055A5-DB8E-4F03-A77B-809287DF08C4_zps6ryhaw1q.jpg
> https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/EA8A8819-18B1-4446-B548-31229659E73F_zpssja0ywau.jpg
> https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Mobile%20Uploads/FA312D29-B6E7-4062-A11B-B7042093A8D2_zpsjqocvcs7.jpg

The third is a frontal view of his face i was so impressed to get such a good frontal like that without using 3 or 4d technology!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I got 1 slightly blurry profile pic of baby's face when we went for 28 week scan. I did have to beg and cajole a little to get it, luckily the sonographer was a nice bloke.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Such cute scan pics :) xx


----------



## AP

OMG pp I didn't see it at first and now I see his face! Wow!


----------



## nic18

thanks for posting atomicpink!:) 
Proudparent, they pictures are sooo clear :) lovely!


----------



## Mrs_T

Ah, lovely pics! We got 2 profile shots at our scan last week...I'll have to try and post them tomorrow! 

My little man is being a right fidget bum at the moment - it's quite uncomfortable these days when he's wriggly!


----------



## proudparent88

Thanks everyone i am so excited to see him again tuesday! I hope i get just as good pics. Yea i feel pain when Zachary moves too anymore it can make me tear up at times and my kids are like dont cry mom it will be ok lol if only they understood.


----------



## Starry Night

KRobbo said:


> Hi all, I'm achey, tired and grumpy here! Me and my 2 year old are having a pj day and the little angel just did a wee in his potty so I'm feeling very proud!
> 
> I've been watching videos of him from when he was a baby and getting so excited that I get to do all these things again. The baby is moving painfully now and is quite temperamental, always pushing back in annoyance at hands and tight clothes, even the doppler at the mw. *My 2 year old is the most happy, good natured, laid back child so I'm sure this baby is going to be a terror! Do you think there is any credence to this theory? I just can't see myself being this lucky twice.*
> 
> How you ladies are all feeling well x

Been wondering this myself. My son is really quite a well-behaved child. He's a bit loud and busy but most often very happy. He's super terrific at independent play which has helped during morning sickness and all my soreness and fatigue. He was a very good baby too. I feel like there is no way I'm going to get a second baby like that. 

My mom told me stories about what good baby I was and she was lulled into thinking parenting was easy and then she got my brother. (born on a Friday the 13th just to put things in perspective). Yikes! Though she said he was overall good too. He had colic which was very hard but he had it during the day and slept through the night, ate everything and could sleep anywhere. She said my parents never really thought twice about vacations, visiting friends or going out to eat because all 3 of us just went along with the ride for the most part. But my brother WAS a handful. My parents used to jokingly wonder what sins they had committed as children to get him. :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I wondered this too, easily annoyed, loud, talks ALOT, on the go all the time, and very confident, so pretty much sums me up lol 

So hopefully this one will be like Marc, chilled out and easy going :haha: they do say opposites attract hahah!


----------



## ltrip84

I will be 36w Tuesday and have an ultrasound on Friday. They plan to induce me around 38 weeks due to high bp/high cardiac output. That is unless I go into labor first or something comes up!


----------



## daddiesgift

I think it would be rare to have multiple children the same temperament! My 2.5 year old was a very clingy baby, still is. Always needing mommy, ONLY. But hes the sweetest, nicest,serious, gets along with all kids boy. My 16 month old is more independent and will take help or loving from mommy or daddy. But he is much more aggressive. Gets mad easily, doesnt like ANY kids besides his brother, funnier, more out going with adults. So not only do they look nothing alike they act nothing alike :)


----------



## Impatientwait

Update: my dr is only in it for the money and ive just realized at 36 weeks so im switching drs ans will know my new dr appts tomorrow. I went thursday for my check up and she said my belly was measuring small and worried me saying i needed a growth scan. Then they called and said i would have to give them 200 dollars for it. I called my insurance and they said i should never have to pay upfront that everythinf shouls be processes with them first then i get a bill. They argued with me and didnt do a scan. Then when scheduleing me for next appt said it was two weeks out. I said why not every week...thats what is suppose to happen i talked to numerous people about it. They said they wanted to get me to 41 or 42 weeks so they wanted to spread out my appts. Im sorry no...so u called and new dr will see me every week and actually check me..which was another thing...she didnt check me or anything. Idk maybe im being dramatic.but i didnt feel i was beinf treated like a patient and more like some money walking through the door. Am i crazy?


----------



## Misscalais

Impatientwait said:


> Update: my dr is only in it for the money and ive just realized at 36 weeks so im switching drs ans will know my new dr appts tomorrow. I went thursday for my check up and she said my belly was measuring small and worried me saying i needed a growth scan. Then they called and said i would have to give them 200 dollars for it. I called my insurance and they said i should never have to pay upfront that everythinf shouls be processes with them first then i get a bill. They argued with me and didnt do a scan. Then when scheduleing me for next appt said it was two weeks out. I said why not every week...thats what is suppose to happen i talked to numerous people about it. They said they wanted to get me to 41 or 42 weeks so they wanted to spread out my appts. Im sorry no...so u called and new dr will see me every week and actually check me..which was another thing...she didnt check me or anything. Idk maybe im being dramatic.but i didnt feel i was beinf treated like a patient and more like some money walking through the door. Am i crazy?

I thought weekly appts didn't start until 38 weeks? I can't remember lol but yeah sounds like they are definitely making money out of you :( that's really awful. I hope your new Dr is much better :)


----------



## Teeny

weekly appointments for me from 36 weeks here! u drf seem to be making the right choice switching drs! sorry u have had to do it so late on :-(

holy braxton hicks! tonight is just rough! but baby is in funny position today so think it's doing it :-s

or it's psychological! my big sister had her first at 32+4..........


----------



## proudparent88

I am just cranky and extremely tired and worn out. Its one am here and i am awake because of ds2 and a needed bathroom run. I will have rputine weekly appointments starting at 36 weeks but already have my NST appointments twice a week so i am no stranger to my dr office. Hopefully time will pass by fast and we all will have our little ones in our arms to love and cherish.


----------



## Starry Night

I just started my every 2 week appointments so not sure when my weekly visits start. I'm guessing once I'm full term. This has been a normal, boring pregnancy so no extra visits or scans. Not used to that! I kind of like it though.

I had a bad case of BH last weekend. Lasted through the night until the next afternoon. Nothing so bad since though I've had one or two painful ones. Baby is sitting very low. I feel like her head is pressing into my bum and if I bend over too quickly she will come shooting out! lol


----------



## KRobbo

I really struggled to sleep last night but today is my last Monday at work for a year. Can't believe 4 working days then no more work, my job is stressful so I'm looking forward to finishing and focusing on my toddler, pregnancy and best friends wedding which I'm bridesmaid for in 2 weeks.

I can't wait to see what this baby looks like as well my boy is the spit of his dad so I wonder if this one will look like me at all! Lovely sibling stories, I'm sure this will have a different personality and when I think I know what to do it won't work.


----------



## birdlee337

I am in the US and was told I will jave weekly appointments starting the last month.


----------



## noodles13

My 7 year old daughter is just like me we clash when we argue as were so alike lol very panicky quite anxious studious very girly creative very intelligent and a dry sense of humour like me and My 3 year old daughter is a total tom boy loves dinosaurs mud cars very outgoing loud confident she is just so funny.... sort if like the other side iof me 

I wonder what this baby will be like as he is my first and only boy


----------



## brownlieB

Hi everyone, well DD and I are having a pj day today as it's raining in good ol blighty. Got my mum coming up with my neice later, so may have to get off my tush and do some tidying.

Ladies who are having VBAC scans what country is that? I have my VBAC consultant appt in 2weeks, and was told I'll have a scan if bubba is thought to be breech, but that's it.

I don't know if it's just wishful thinking but I'm sure he's moved head down now. Kicks and wriggles just feel different. As for secretly hoping for labour at 37wks my Dd was born at 41+5! And weighed 8lb9 so if not early at least on time would be nice for this one!

Also packing hospital bag... I haven't got a changing bag yet, let alone the stuff to go in it, and I'm coming on 35wks now, so no not packed, but I do keep thinking it needs doing, so anything from 30+ weeks I'd say is ok.

We went to look at prams yesterday and are buying one on Friday, can't believe how much some of them are!! We have a budget of £750 for baby essentials and a lot of them come separate so you have to buy the chassi and seat, then carrycot separate and then the car seat, then if you want a colour it's more! Plus adapters for the car seat it was all amounting to £800+!!

Eventually we found one that's a nice sea green/blue it's a carrycot that turns into the pushchair, and then there's a swivel button so baby can be parent facing or forward facing, it comes with cosy toes too, so I only have to buy car seat as extra and adapters and it's £480! From mothercare.

We had a look at the reviews and they're all quite good, the only complaint was the carry cot is a bit small and not much room for anything other than baby and a blanket, but we figured baby is not going to need extra blankets in the summer, then by the time it does it'll be in the pushchair but anyway or car seat.

We just couldn't justify paying £800 for "designer" Icandy pushchair that according to the reviews gets blocked wheels with leaves and grit and can't be unblocked till you get home! 

Wow I've waffled quite a lot there! Happy Monday everyone


----------



## cait

I'm in Northern Ireland (Antrim hosp) and my consultant loves giving scans haha so not sure if it's standard or not!


----------



## noodles13

Ive got my pram I had for my 3 year old it is my fav pram I ever had mamas and papas skate


----------



## emalou90

Here goes! :haha:



brownlieB said:


> Hi everyone, well DD and I are having a pj day today as it's raining in good ol blighty. Got my mum coming up with my neice later, so may have to get off my tush and do some tidying.

I'd not blame you, raining here too, sounds a bit windy also, but better than pollution and stuffy air. Hope you don't need to tidy too much!
I slept awfully last night so OH took DD to nursery and left me to sleep. :thumbup:



brownlieB said:


> I don't know if it's just wishful thinking but I'm sure he's moved head down now. Kicks and wriggles just feel different. As for secretly hoping for labour at 37wks my Dd was born at 41+5! And weighed 8lb9 so if not early at least on time would be nice for this one!

Could possibly be, 37 weeks they start getting worried about how baby is presenting.
My baby has moved since 32 weeks, first guess was hiccups so very low, sometimes not dead centre, but certainly down - confirmed by midwife cephalic lie.



brownlieB said:


> Also packing hospital bag... I haven't got a changing bag yet, let alone the stuff to go in it, and I'm coming on 35wks now, so no not packed, but I do keep thinking it needs doing, so anything from 30+ weeks I'd say is ok.
> 
> We went to look at prams yesterday and are buying one on Friday, can't believe how much some of them are!! We have a budget of £750 for baby essentials and a lot of them come separate so you have to buy the chassi and seat, then carrycot separate and then the car seat, then if you want a colour it's more! Plus adapters for the car seat it was all amounting to £800+!!
> 
> Eventually we found one that's a nice sea green/blue it's a carrycot that turns into the pushchair, and then there's a swivel button so baby can be parent facing or forward facing, it comes with cosy toes too, so I only have to buy car seat as extra and adapters and it's £480! From mothercare.

Pack your bag silly woman :haha: I was going crazy knowing it wasn't done and we couldn't just grab it if I randomly needed a hospital stay, because you never know.
Mine is pretty much done, just need nursing bras and a nightie or two, but got pyjamas, knickers, pads, food, drinks, toiletries etc.
Babies is certainly done! Packed up and ready yay :cloud9:

Ugh don't get me started on buggies! Second time round is so much harder to pick, though, in a way, you know what you want and what you don't want in a buggy. 
Glad you managed to find one for a reasonable price. You certainly get what you pay for but worth looking at reviews for annoying little things like leaves in wheels!
I had a luna mix from mamas and papas for my DD, loved it, was cheap too! But so many annoying parts to it.
I have the Quinny Moodd Britto, you don't need a carrycot as it lays flat with a baby nest (which us soooo cosy!), inc. car seat adaptors, parasol, rain cover and with my package, a cabrio fix car seat. Love that it has chunky wheels, I did want a bugaboo cameleon but the wheels don't seem best. Very small. I'm heavy handed with my pushchairs too!



brownlieB said:


> Wow I've waffled quite a lot there! Happy Monday everyone

Happy Monday xxxx


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Ive got my pram I had for my 3 year old it is my fav pram I ever had mamas and papas skate

Love the look of the skate, I saw one when I was in the bus once x


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ahhhh em your gonna shout at me :lol: 

I haven't done mine yet either lol


----------



## proudparent88

Mine isnt done either. Its kind of surreal really when i thought i was pregnant there were things i wanted to get rid of making it seem as if i got rid of them i couldnt be pregnant. Yea that didnt work kept the stuff and found out i was pregnant. Kind of the same situation here if i dont pacj it means baby isnt coming for awhile but i know it isnt true. It all still seems like a dream to me.


----------



## Mrs_T

Well...I started packing my hospital bag today :happydance: But, I still need to buy pads, breast pads, snacks/drinks, flip flops (for in shower and in place of slippers), nappy cream, nappy bags etc to pavck. And haven't packed any of baby's clothes cos a) I can't get to them without being noisy and waking my daughter and b) they need washing!

Now, while Lily is asleep, I'm gonna go finish sanding down the walls and skirting boards in the nursery, polyfilla the holes and then when that's dry put a lick of base coat where the radiator will be hung so that my dad can hang it either today or in the morning. We're getting there!!! Also have managed to hoover this morning and although the house is still quite dusty from all the old plaster, it's a hell of a lot better :)


----------



## Buggzxxx

HannahGraceee said:


> Ahhhh em your gonna shout at me :lol:
> 
> I haven't done mine yet either lol

Me neither! Not even got the bag to put stuff in yet :)


----------



## emalou90

Haha only going to shout because I hate being unprepared and thinking how OH might have to pick all the stuff I need from my mess of wardrobes and drawers! :haha:

DO YOUR HOSPITAL BAGS LADIES!!
:rofl:


----------



## Willo

32 week check up this morning and all seems fine. Took bloods and have to wait till Friday for the results.
As for hospital bags.....I have nothing ready. I have only bought some arnica and some travel bottles for toiletries. Still need to get everything else either bought or washed and ready to go. 
As for prams we will be using the pram we got for ds2. A mamas and papas sola. Well that and baby wearing so we are all sorted on that front. Though I will probably give my carriers a gentle wash before baby arrives, just to freshen them up.


----------



## Starry Night

But...but....I don't wanna pack my bag yet! I feel so not ready to be thinking about that sort of thing! Right now I'm thinking I want to be baby-ready by 35 weeks and I'm a last minute Charlie so that's when I'll be packing. Unless I get another bad day/night of BH like I did last weekend. That would probably get me scurrying.


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well I say I'm not packed, I just need a bag to put it all in :lol: 

My toiletries are packed, all my pjs, nighties, slippers, are in a primark bag, baby's bag is packed I just need to wash it so kinda there lol


----------



## Eternal

Starry Night said:


> But...but....I don't wanna pack my bag yet! I feel so not ready to be thinking about that sort of thing! Right now I'm thinking I want to be baby-ready by 35 weeks and I'm a last minute Charlie so that's when I'll be packing. Unless I get another bad day/night of BH like I did last weekend. That would probably get me scurrying.

I'm the same, not ready yet, I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. My mum ordered me a bag as I was just so relaxed about it :haha: it's not come yet so no need to rush until it's here :haha:

The plasterer has turned up for the first day today, probably won't be back to do the next until next Monday (he has other guys finishing the plaster boarding in-between) ... I do not want to have a baby in the middle of all the chaos so it has to stay put, therefore I don't need to think about just bag yet lol. That's my theory anyway :haha:


----------



## nic18

I'm all packed!


----------



## noodles13

Emalou..... its such a lovely pram they dont make it any more I originally had it because im 5ft9 so it hurta to stoop if a pram is too small when she grew out of it my best mate was so happy I was selling it as she had pushed it with my daughter in. So she bought it for her baby then she gave it back for this baby and it still looks brand new hardly a scratch on it woooo lol


----------



## Mrs_T

Eternal said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> But...but....I don't wanna pack my bag yet! I feel so not ready to be thinking about that sort of thing! Right now I'm thinking I want to be baby-ready by 35 weeks and I'm a last minute Charlie so that's when I'll be packing. Unless I get another bad day/night of BH like I did last weekend. That would probably get me scurrying.
> 
> I'm the same, not ready yet, I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. My mum ordered me a bag as I was just so relaxed about it :haha: it's not come yet so no need to rush until it's here :haha:
> 
> The plasterer has turned up for the first day today, probably won't be back to do the next until next Monday (he has other guys finishing the plaster boarding in-between) ... I do not want to have a baby in the middle of all the chaos so it has to stay put, therefore I don't need to think about just bag yet lol. That's my theory anyway :haha:Click to expand...

I'm so glad I'm not the only one living in plastering meyhem! Is it the nursery ypu are having done? 

I can't bear to think of this baby being too early vos we're simply not ready!!! Until his nursery is finished, I can't get to a lot of stuff or get stuff down from the loft cos there's no space for anything! Stay cooking babies!


----------



## lindsinc

Ive started a bag for the baby but thats about it! Lol. I keep meaning to start one for me and then get distracted. Opps guess I should kick myself in gear soon :dohh:


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm so excited to start packing my bag! It's hard to decide what clothes I'm packing for baby, everything's so cute I want them all to be "his first pj's" :haha:

My plans for today: to relax. Went shopping for clothes then for groceries yesterday and I'm paying the price this morning! I'm so ready to be able to stand up for more than 5 minutes without my body punishing me afterwards.


----------



## Eternal

Mrs_T said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> But...but....I don't wanna pack my bag yet! I feel so not ready to be thinking about that sort of thing! Right now I'm thinking I want to be baby-ready by 35 weeks and I'm a last minute Charlie so that's when I'll be packing. Unless I get another bad day/night of BH like I did last weekend. That would probably get me scurrying.
> 
> I'm the same, not ready yet, I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow. My mum ordered me a bag as I was just so relaxed about it :haha: it's not come yet so no need to rush until it's here :haha:
> 
> The plasterer has turned up for the first day today, probably won't be back to do the next until next Monday (he has other guys finishing the plaster boarding in-between) ... I do not want to have a baby in the middle of all the chaos so it has to stay put, therefore I don't need to think about just bag yet lol. That's my theory anyway :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one living in plastering meyhem! Is it the nursery ypu are having done?
> 
> I can't bear to think of this baby being too early vos we're simply not ready!!! Until his nursery is finished, I can't get to a lot of stuff or get stuff down from the loft cos there's no space for anything! Stay cooking babies!Click to expand...

Yeah we re adjusted sizes of the guest room and nursery to make both small doubles, tried to up load Imagine, never sure of it works lol. But of it did, that's our nursery lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Karigan

Ugh... Anyone else just suddenly ready? Two weeks ago I never wanted the babe to stop moving inside me, now I want my lungs and stamina back! Bag isn't packed yet, but the list has been typed!


----------



## quail

Ive packed my bags apart from some nursing nrad that i have left to buy,1 because there is now way i would want my dh having to bring things in because i hadn't done it as he is useless,lol,and also with one of mine i didn't bother ad thought i would do it in the last week or so only to go into labour at 38weeks and frantically start packing things ,lol bearing in mind i was in hospital with in the hour ay 5 cm,lol so didn't have much time as needed a bath too deffo taught me a lesson,lol,im hoping my pram gets here in time as ive ordered a bebecar stylo class in a new 2014 colour but the first ones wont be sent out until beginning to middle of may and i usually go before my due date so really hoping it gets here in time ,also costing me a whopping. £940 but i do have a bit of an issue with prams and my dh knows not to argue with me over prams,lol.xx


----------



## quail

Stupid phone meant to be nursing bras,lol.x


----------



## Erised

:o 
I bought a travel system with my first, which was a push chair + car seat, sun umbrella, rain cover and changing bag for £100 (new). I don't do brands, I simply can not imagine spending such huge amounts of money on a pram... or anything else that isn't a holiday or car for that matter!! 

As it turned out we hardly used the darn thing anyway as I soon figured out I much prefer baby wearing over using a pushchair / pram. Once again though, I don't do branded stuff so my most expensive carrier cost me £30. 

I haven't packed a hospital bag yet either, or bought anything to go in it. Think we'll probably do it next week. We finally finished building our bed though, so I'm no longer sleeping on the floor!! Figured that was a good idea with a home birth planned ;)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Erised said:


> :o
> I bought a travel system with my first, which was a push chair + car seat, sun umbrella, rain cover and changing bag for £100 (new). I don't do brands, I simply can not imagine spending such huge amounts of money on a pram... or anything else that isn't a holiday or car for that matter!!
> 
> As it turned out we hardly used the darn thing anyway as I soon figured out I much prefer baby wearing over using a pushchair / pram. Once again though, I don't do branded stuff so my most expensive carrier cost me £30.
> 
> I haven't packed a hospital bag yet either, or bought anything to go in it. Think we'll probably do it next week. We finally finished building our bed though, so I'm no longer sleeping on the floor!! Figured that was a good idea with a home birth planned ;)

I'm the same, in laws bought out travel system and cotbed and I was really clear with them that they mustn't spend over £100 on either item or I wouldn't accept it.

I have made a mei tei, a woven and stretchy wrap and all the fabric items in the nursery - curtains, sheets, bunting, blankets....

I'm just way too tight fisted to go mad with money.


----------



## proudparent88

I use a stroller because my back cant handle the strain to wear baby. Today i was waitig for the bus and suddenly my eyes went funny and i felt dizzy and they hurt so bad i seriously thought i was gonna pass out luckily i was able to sit down and it did go away but i just had that "i dont feel right" feeling. Does anyone know what could have caused this?


----------



## noodles13

It happens to me alot my midwife told me ive got very low blood pressure


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> It happens to me alot my midwife told me ive got very low blood pressure

I usually dont have a problem with mine but thst did cross my mind. 

I just realized how happy i will be to meet baby Zachary but hurt at the same time since he is getting my paps middle name and we lost him the day before valentines day this year. I guess bittersweet would be the best way to describe how it will feel. I know i should be fully happy its just gonna be hard. Being adopted i dont even have his genes in me so i wont even have a physical trait to look for just a name. Sorry it just hit me and brougt me to tears and i had to share with someone.


----------



## noodles13

Ive never had low bp before but ita horrible I go all dizzy and sick start sweating gosh its vile


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Ive never had low bp before but ita horrible I go all dizzy and sick start sweating gosh its vile

It happened just so suddenly i thought maybe my bp skyrocketed because of my massive back pain. I have a NST routine visit and an ultrasound in the morning and i plan ti bring it up and see what they tell me.


----------



## proudparent88

Just wanna wish all those with appointments or scans tomorrow much luck and cant wait for updates! I have to leave my house at 8:15 my first appointment is a NST and its at 8:30 then my routine appointment at 9 and my favorite part my ultrasound is 9:15


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck :kiss: 

Mines at 9.45 eeeeeek!!!


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Good luck everyone having scans etc :) 

I saw a consultant yesterday, bubba is 3/5th engaged, but they are happy that the contraction/pains havnt gone into labour! 
Fingers crossed for 3 more weeks at least :) x


----------



## proudparent88

Mrs_Wright said:


> Good luck everyone having scans etc :)
> 
> I saw a consultant yesterday, bubba is 3/5th engaged, but they are happy that the contraction/pains havnt gone into labour!
> Fingers crossed for 3 more weeks at least :) x

Hope little one stays put for a few more weeks i am hoping the same thing with my complications. I am ready for it to be over though i know that i just am so tired of sharing my body. I dont share well with others lol.


----------



## Mrs_Wright

proudparent88 said:


> Mrs_Wright said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone having scans etc :)
> 
> I saw a consultant yesterday, bubba is 3/5th engaged, but they are happy that the contraction/pains havnt gone into labour!
> Fingers crossed for 3 more weeks at least :) x
> 
> Hope little one stays put for a few more weeks i am hoping the same thing with my complications. I am ready for it to be over though i know that i just am so tired of sharing my body. I dont share well with others lol.Click to expand...

Hard isn't it, iv been having contraction/pains since 28 weeks, over 6 weeks now and it's definitely taking it's toll, I'm constantly exhausted! But I'd take it over her being prem so :) just not easy with a 21 month old to look after too lol. My husband has a op in 2 weeks so I need to get to atleast past that! :) hope your little one stays put a bit longer too x


----------



## proudparent88

Mrs_Wright said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs_Wright said:
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone having scans etc :)
> 
> I saw a consultant yesterday, bubba is 3/5th engaged, but they are happy that the contraction/pains havnt gone into labour!
> Fingers crossed for 3 more weeks at least :) x
> 
> Hope little one stays put for a few more weeks i am hoping the same thing with my complications. I am ready for it to be over though i know that i just am so tired of sharing my body. I dont share well with others lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Hard isn't it, iv been having contraction/pains since 28 weeks, over 6 weeks now and it's definitely taking it's toll, I'm constantly exhausted! But I'd take it over her being prem so :) just not easy with a 21 month old to look after too lol. My husband has a op in 2 weeks so I need to get to atleast past that! :) hope your little one stays put a bit longer too xClick to expand...

Ty. I had to get steroid shots to speed up his lung development in case he is early. I know how hard it is with young kids and being pregnant i have a two and four yr old.


----------



## noodles13

My good friend is due today..... just woke up to a text saying her waters went at 6am! On her due date too lol

so I said well my scan and appointment is at 1:45 so I will see you up there! !! Lol


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> My good friend is due today..... just woke up to a text saying her waters went at 6am! On her due date too lol
> 
> so I said well my scan and appointment is at 1:45 so I will see you up there! !! Lol

Wow hope your friend the best. I jave friends all around having their babies and it makes me want mine now.


----------



## noodles13

Were 7 1/2 weeks apart she is my neighbour so every morning we waddle the kids to school haha

now she will be pushing the pram and baby and ill still be waddling haha


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Were 7 1/2 weeks apart she is my neighbour so every morning we waddle the kids to school haha
> 
> now she will be pushing the pram and baby and ill still be waddling haha

Lol i have people due all around me that i know one is like two weeks ahead of me and already ahowing a few signs of upcoming labor i am so happy and excited for her as its her rainbow baby but at the same time jealous cause she will have her little man before i have mine. I just wanna see him hoping he has hair as my second didnt lol


----------



## noodles13

Yeah my first dd was bald for about a year then her hair was curly blonde ringlets lol where as my second dd had a mohawk soon as she was born and her hair is dead straight and golden coloured

but I have got very dark brown wavy hair so we shall see what happens woth sonnys hair


----------



## proudparent88

My oldest son was born with dark hair lost it and it came in blonde and full of curls my second born bald now has strawberry blonde hair thats pin straight. Oh has strawberry blonde wavy hair i have auburn wavy/curly hair. Its almost 4am here and i cant sleep so making some pasta as i am also starving. Lol


----------



## Starry Night

I have several friends who are pregnant but I'm the first in line. I think if the next one had hers before me I'd be depressed. She's expecting twins and is only 4 weeks behind so it's entirely possible for her to have them before me if I end up going over. Twins tend to come early. We have joked about being roommates at the hospital but even that might make me sad. It's not that I think it's a race. I don't care about being 'first'. I'm just sick of being pregnant and someone due behind me having her babies first would make me feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever. LOL *sighs*

I think LO is transverse again. I feel a very tight pain on either side of my upper abdomen and a hard lump on either side. I don't get why she likes going transverse. I think she'd feel comfier if she went head down.


----------



## proudparent88

Awe yea i am tired of being pregnant too and it is very hard seeing others having babies before me i will know what position he is in after my scan today. Thats the only thing other than the fact i am getting his swing today that i am excited about. I think he is head down he likes to headbutt my cervix which is sooo painful he has been head down since my 20 week scan but he wriggles so much its hard to tell. Two weeks ago he looked so sqished already i dont know how he moves around. I feel bad for him that he is so confined because i hate confined spaces and i am an adult.


----------



## emalou90

proudparent88 said:


> Awe yea i am tired of being pregnant too and it is very hard seeing others having babies before me i will know what position he is in after my scan today. Thats the only thing other than the fact i am getting his swing today that i am excited about. I think he is head down he likes to headbutt my cervix which is sooo painful he has been head down since my 20 week scan but he wriggles so much its hard to tell. Two weeks ago he looked so sqished already i dont know how he moves aroun_d. I feel bad for him that he is so confined because i hate confined spaces and i am an adult_.

He is a baby and doesn't know any difference, he'll be fine.
You worry way way way too much hun :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_T

Well baby has hiccups at the most, which is telling me he is head down and right on my right hand side. I think he likes this position cos I often get 'punches' by my left hip (presume that's not his feet anyway!). He also keeps sticking his bum up and out, just under my right ribs! I don't have any appointments or scans this week, which feels very odd cos they've been every week for the last few weeks. But have consultant and scan again next week!


----------



## Rosie06

Not sure if i updated yesterday but had my last growth scan and my word has he had a growth spurt lol hes estimated 6lb8oz head circum is 92nd percentile proberbly a good job im down for a section lol! 

unless he makes an apprearance on his own ive got my section date for 1st May Eeeek!


----------



## nic18

Rosie! Eek, 1st May isn't far away :D


----------



## ltrip84

Rosie06 said:


> Not sure if i updated yesterday but had my last growth scan and my word has he had a growth spurt lol hes estimated 6lb8oz head circum is 92nd percentile proberbly a good job im down for a section lol!
> 
> unless he makes an apprearance on his own ive got my section date for 1st May Eeeek!

Rosie, a while back, my baby's head was measuring in the 98th percentile so I'm really anxious to see what they say at my ultrasound this Friday. They keep telling me that baby will grow about 1/2 lb a week so if your baby is estimated at 6lb 8oz, would that put him at a little over 8 lbs on May 1st?

Mine was estimated at 5lb 6oz 3 weeks ago so that would possibly put him at 6lb 8oz now! I guess I will find out at my scan. We have a lot in common! I am not planning on having a C-section unless I have to, but I'm worried about the head size causing problems. I'm not a small framed girl, so I might be able to handle it. The only thing is that they plan to induce me a couple of weeks (when I'm 38 weeks) so he will probably be smaller than he would if we waited until May. I guess time will tell! Good luck to you! Let's just pray for happy and healthy babies! :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

ltrip84 said:


> Rosie06 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if i updated yesterday but had my last growth scan and my word has he had a growth spurt lol hes estimated 6lb8oz head circum is 92nd percentile proberbly a good job im down for a section lol!
> 
> unless he makes an apprearance on his own ive got my section date for 1st May Eeeek!
> 
> Rosie, a while back, my baby's head was measuring in the 98th percentile so I'm really anxious to see what they say at my ultrasound this Friday. They keep telling me that baby will grow about 1/2 lb a week so if your baby is estimated at 6lb 8oz, would that put him at a little over 8 lbs on May 1st?
> 
> Mine was estimated at 5lb 6oz 3 weeks ago so that would possibly put him at 6lb 8oz now! I guess I will find out at my scan. We have a lot in common! I am not planning on having a C-section unless I have to, but I'm worried about the head size causing problems. I'm not a small framed girl, so I might be able to handle it. The only thing is that they plan to induce me a couple of weeks (when I'm 38 weeks) so he will probably be smaller than he would if we waited until May. I guess time will tell! Good luck to you! Let's just pray for happy and healthy babies! :hugs:Click to expand...

on all the growth scans ive had hes been between 42nd and 49th centile but then i do have GD so proberbly why hes on the larger side, I did say to DH around 8lbs too DD was 8lb3oz at almost 2 weeks late so I think this one is going to be a little chunk at 1 week early! 

look forward to hearing how big your baby is when you have your scan!!! it will be good to compare how big they actually are when they are born too! 

all we ask for his healthy babies isnt it! I would really love it if he decided to come on his own if not at least I know when he will be here! x


----------



## Rosie06

nic18 said:


> Rosie! Eek, 1st May isn't far away :D

Eeeek Nic i know 23 sleeps :haha:


----------



## ltrip84

Rosie- 42nd and 49th percentile isn't bad at all! They all seemed to think I had GD when I got my scans before I was tested because my boy was so big (I think 67th and 73rd percentile), but I didn't have it, thank goodness. The ultrasound tech told me that if anything, he might be a little smaller than they are estimating because his head size might throw the estimate off a little bit. Since your DD was around 8 lbs too, I would say your guess won't be too far off. My guess is that if I have mine at 38 weeks, he will be around 7.5 lbs, but this is my first so I really don't have anything to compare it too.

I, like you, would love to be able to go into labor on my own, but I kind of doubt that will happen for me. It's quite possible you could though seeing as your C-section isn't booked until May 1st. That's 39 weeks for you isn't it?

I'm guessing you don't have a journal do you? I would also love to keep in touch so we can compare.


----------



## noodles13

Scan was fine all measurements are normal he weighs approximately 4lb 

Got an app 13th may to check OC hasnt returned by then I will be 37+4 then and its only a months time really. 

Suddenly it doesnt feel like its going so slow now


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had my scan today :) the baby weights about 5lbs 15oz :) and vbac has been oked!! Xx


----------



## proudparent88

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/IMG_20140408_121821_zpsxlr7gkk_edit_1396975373241_zpsdcgrw0vj.jpg

The best one i got as he kept covering his face. They said he is only 3 pounds 7 ounces two weeks ago he was 3 pounds he is still behind and i feel like he hasnt grown much is this a normal gain for him? I am now 32+5. He is breech hoping he turns so i get my natural birth.


----------



## proudparent88

Glad everyones scans went well!


----------



## Rosie06

ltrip84 said:


> Rosie- 42nd and 49th percentile isn't bad at all! They all seemed to think I had GD when I got my scans before I was tested because my boy was so big (I think 67th and 73rd percentile), but I didn't have it, thank goodness. The ultrasound tech told me that if anything, he might be a little smaller than they are estimating because his head size might throw the estimate off a little bit. Since your DD was around 8 lbs too, I would say your guess won't be too far off. My guess is that if I have mine at 38 weeks, he will be around 7.5 lbs, but this is my first so I really don't have anything to compare it too.
> 
> I, like you, would love to be able to go into labor on my own, but I kind of doubt that will happen for me. It's quite possible you could though seeing as your C-section isn't booked until May 1st. That's 39 weeks for you isn't it?
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have a journal do you? I would also love to keep in touch so we can compare.

thats what he was on hes jumped to 75th now:blush: lol

yes 39 weeks is my section but im just going on DD and she was 11 days late and even then i didnt get into labour! I think i breed lazy stubborn babies lol! which i obviousley dont mind the lazy part once they are here!!! 
No i dont have a Journal ill pop into yours and follow so we can compare!!! x


----------



## noodles13

My scan today says my boy is 80.5 centile. ..... what does that mean


----------



## Hopin4ABump

noodles, I think we have the same due date (5/5?). I'm not sure exactly but I'm sure it means baby is nice and healthy!

Did you find anything else out today?


----------



## ltrip84

noodles13 said:


> My scan today says my boy is 80.5 centile. ..... what does that mean

If your baby is in the 80th percentile, it means that out of 100 babies, your boy would be bigger than 80 of them.


----------



## brownlieB

proudparent88 said:


> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/IMG_20140408_121821_zpsxlr7gkk_edit_1396975373241_zpsdcgrw0vj.jpg
> 
> The best one i got as he kept covering his face. They said he is only 3 pounds 7 ounces two weeks ago he was 3 pounds he is still behind and i feel like he hasnt grown much is this a normal gain for him? I am now 32+5. He is breech hoping he turns so i get my natural birth.

Glad everyone's scans went ok. Proud I'd say without any expert knowledge at 32 weeks 3lb isn't bad if you think you have 8wks to go a weight gain of a minimum of 4lb in that time would give you a 7lb baby.

I'm sure they'd say if they were worried. Xx


----------



## FleurDeMai

Proudparent - according to something a website I've found (it's in French, won't link you to it) the average weight at 32w is 3.3lbs, so I'd say there's nothing to worry about!


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Proudparent - Maybe you can schedule a pregnancy massage or something akin to that? You need to destress!! I'm sure everything will turn out fine :) --- those weights are just estimates, and that isn't a bad one. I hope you're able to relax today!


----------



## noodles13

Hopin4abump - My due date is 30th may I am 32+4 today

And he is weighing 5lbs hahaha good gosh I think he may be a chubber baby :baby:


----------



## proudparent88

My landlord is springing the option of a new place for us good deal as its a four bedroom single family home for twenty dollars more than we pay now but we applied and are waiting for a decision from an income based rental which in the long run is better but we wont know anything for over a week yet on that. I appreciate what our landlord is doing for us but its because we are good tenants and he doesnt wanna lose us. I jut feel lost alone and confused and stressed.


----------



## Starry Night

Is there anyone you can talk through your anxieties with? You have been getting worked up about all sorts of things. You need to relax! I get it's tough as I have anxiety disorders too. Do you have any tried and true methods that have worked for you in the past? 

It sounds like your housing situation will work out either way (both options sound great) and it seems people are there looking out for you so you're not lost and alone. 

And your baby is measuring just fine. My son was barely 4 pounds at his 34 week scan so your little one sounds right on target. Your doctors wouldn't keep something as serious as restricted growth a secret from you. It's like the old saying "no news is GOOD news".


----------



## proudparent88

Starry Night said:


> Is there anyone you can talk through your anxieties with? You have been getting worked up about all sorts of things. You need to relax! I get it's tough as I have anxiety disorders too. Do you have any tried and true methods that have worked for you in the past?
> 
> It sounds like your housing situation will work out either way (both options sound great) and it seems people are there looking out for you so you're not lost and alone.
> 
> And your baby is measuring just fine. My son was barely 4 pounds at his 34 week scan so your little one sounds right on target. Your doctors wouldn't keep something as serious as restricted growth a secret from you. It's like the old saying "no news is GOOD news".

No my drs have diagnosed iugr as he is measuring two weeks behind. I do its just our landlord just sprung this on us today and i love the idea of a place where we arent attached to neighbors but finances is what really worries me as we struggle now. I have more than just anxiety i also have bipolar and borderline personality disorder. Not being on meds is very hard and i get worked up so fast.


----------



## Jslyn9996

When this thread was first started I was not ready to labor watch so I definitley ignored it! But now I think I am coming to terms with being due in 6 weeks so id like to join! Hope everyone is doing good! I didn't read the whole thread because it's so long! I just had a 3d scan yesterday which was amazing! (Can share pictures if anyone is interested) check in later!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Aw yay! Welcome! I know the feeling! Can't exactly ignore it anymore... 37days left...and mckeiver babies tend to be early so I have between now and 37days left...no time to worry about labour haha would love to see the pictures! :) xxxx


----------



## Jslyn9996

Thanks! Exactly.. My son came at a little over 37 weeks so I'm curious when this little girl will come. Here she is :)
https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p550/jslyn9996/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps62575495.jpg
Sorry its huge, I could only get one to load.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Awwwww look!!! That's a great picture! Eeeee exciting!! Im hoping my little man comes a little earlier... Xxxxx


----------



## Jslyn9996

Either way it will be here faster than we think! I keep trying to remind myself to enjoy that last of my time alone with my son. But it's hard with how uncomfortable I have been


----------



## katiemckeiver

Ohhh I know what you mean...everyone keeps telling me to enjoy being pregnant as I'll miss it...but at the minute im just too uncomfortable to take their advice :/ xxxx


----------



## Jslyn9996

The funny thing is in my experience they are right. Within 6 weeks of having my son I had raging baby fever and just missed being pregnant all together. Lol but I'm tired of the aches and pains!! And the constant peeing! I should just live on the toilet!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Haha same! :') fed up of everything now...heartburn, bh...everything...makes it worse acid reflux started up again today haha! My throat and nose were burning for hours!! Xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

I agree i never used to get up to pee at night and now its a ritual for like three or four times. I can pretty much set an alarm to it to as its always around the same times.


----------



## Misscalais

Glad everyone's scans have gone well, they all seem to be measuring pretty much right on track.
I feel ripped off I've never had a growth scan in any of my pregnancies even though DS2 was measuring 2 weeks a head and born 9lb lol I just want another scan to see him again before giving birth lol
I have my 34 week MW appt today :) hoping the next 6 weeks go really fast!


----------



## Jslyn9996

Oh I'm sorry! I had some acid reflux for a couple weeks and it's just terrible! I pee about 4 times a night too :(

How did your apt go misscalais? I've never had growth scans after 20 weeks either but my first was little so we had no reason to.


----------



## Misscalais

Jslyn9996 said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I had some acid reflux for a couple weeks and it's just terrible! I pee about 4 times a night too :(
> 
> How did your apt go misscalais? I've never had growth scans after 20 weeks either but my first was little so we had no reason to.

It went well, measuring 35 weeks lol have to do the swab thing next appt for strep b or what ever its called lol! MW was feeling bub for ages and she said he's head down and his shoulders are really super low, I don't even know how she knew what she was feeling she was like here you can feel with your own hands :-/ it was painful lol BP was good, bubs HB good too.
I've had some acid reflux too it's awful, not as bad as last pregnancy though which is good.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Woke up this morning can still taste and feel it in the back of my nose :/ suckssss!!! And bh are back again...I seem to be getting them mainly in my back :( xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> Woke up this morning can still taste and feel it in the back of my nose :/ suckssss!!! And bh are back again...I seem to be getting them mainly in my back :( xxxx

Awe honey i hope you soon feel better. I am miserable too and suffering majorly from allergies which normally i dont have them. I pity anyone that suffers from them on a regular basis. It sucks. :-(


----------



## katiemckeiver

It really does :( think I'm gonna get a shower to try and ease these pains away :/ xxxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Feeling a little anxious about my scan this afternoon. She was measuring +100 percentile at 28 week scan and she has definitely been growing since then if my bump size is anything to go by. Concerned they'll tell meme she's already about 7 or 8 lbs and I'm gonna be giving birth to a toddler! Fx her growth has slowed down a bit!


----------



## noodles13

Just woke upnto a pic of my friends new baby boy she had him at midnight ahhhhhh only took her two hours! 

Im jealous now haha I want it to be me im too impatient


----------



## KRobbo

Morning ladies! Does anyone else's baby movements make them jump? It's ridiculous, they are so strong they hurt and have me jumping in the seat, I like them but ouch!! This never happened by DS.

Lovely scan pics, I have my next scan on Monday to check for anaemia and growth. We'll then schedule my induction date, I'm under two consultants one says 38-39 weeks but the other consultant keeps mentioning 35 weeks. I'm not due until 23rd may, I really don't want an April baby unless it's ready to come by itself! I think I'll ask for extra monitoring and try and push back even if it is only by one week of they say 35 weeks. 

It's all so real and close now, I bet we'll have our first 'may' baby in 2 weeks. 2 more days at work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noodles13

I dont feel strong movements thanks to anterior placenta 
he does constantly have hiccups tho and they are getting really strong

I keep going in the nursery and looking at everything. .... I want to use it all now haha 
I just want to have him now I wish he was cooked and ready to arrive lol 50 days to go


----------



## emalou90

Krobbo - yes! Especially when she hits my hips! Big movements are hurting now x


----------



## Buggzxxx

Happy birthday to me :) got my baby plan items coming today, nice little pressie to myself :D x


----------



## nic18

Happy birthday bugz!


----------



## cait

Had consultant appointment today and given the ok to try for VBac - though she wasn't exactly encouraging! Said chances aren't great due to previous failure to progress. I'm still staying positive though. Just need baby not to be overdue as they won't induce (except maybe breaking waters), and once in labour they won't let me go more than 8 hours before intervening. 

Baby is 6lb already! :wacko: So really I wouldn't mind going a wee bit early. Operation evacuation in 4 weeks!


----------



## Misscalais

Buggzxxx said:


> Happy birthday to me :) got my baby plan items coming today, nice little pressie to myself :D x

Happy birthday!


----------



## Misscalais

cait said:


> Had consultant appointment today and given the ok to try for VBac - though she wasn't exactly encouraging! Said chances aren't great due to previous failure to progress. I'm still staying positive though. Just need baby not to be overdue as they won't induce (except maybe breaking waters), and once in labour they won't let me go more than 8 hours before intervening.
> 
> Baby is 6lb already! :wacko: So really I wouldn't mind going a wee bit early. Operation evacuation in 4 weeks!

Oooh fingers crossed you get to have your VBAC :)


----------



## cait

Thanks :)


----------



## FleurDeMai

KRobbo said:


> Morning ladies! Does anyone else's baby movements make them jump? It's ridiculous, they are so strong they hurt and have me jumping in the seat, I like them but ouch!! This never happened by DS.

Yes! I've got a very active and strong baby, I'm surprised I don't have a broken rib yet. He had calmed down this week, which I am assuming is a sign of a growth spurt, but his karate kicks came back full force last night in the middle of the my prenatal class. Of course that had to happen when there were people around!



Buggzxxx said:


> Happy birthday to me :) got my baby plan items coming today, nice little pressie to myself :D x

Happy birthday!


----------



## KRobbo

Yes! I've got a very active and strong baby, I'm surprised I don't have a broken rib yet. He had calmed down this week, which I am assuming is a sign of a growth spurt, but his karate kicks came back full force last night in the middle of the my prenatal class. Of course that had to happen when there were people around!

Yes! Feel like I could actually crack a rib, it's just amazing how different two pregnancies can be.
I just got back from a toddler paint and messy play session, 3 toddlers and 1 very good new born. Now putting my feet up!


----------



## mayb_baby

KRobbo- I'm starting to hate his movements at they are agony especially since most are in my pelvis area and the stick out so much, not really sharp kicks more like stretching limbs so far out I feel he's going to rip my skin.
My sons were more sharp jabs lol xx

Buggzxxx-Happy Birthday :cake:

Cait- Fingers crossed for your vbac, hope you go a bit early to avoid your op.
My little man was 6lb 4 at 34+3 and at 35+6 he was estimated 7lb.


----------



## cait

Thank you!

I love this board - you ladies are so very supportive :)


----------



## Jslyn9996

Misscalais said:


> Jslyn9996 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry! I had some acid reflux for a couple weeks and it's just terrible! I pee about 4 times a night too :(
> 
> How did your apt go misscalais? I've never had growth scans after 20 weeks either but my first was little so we had no reason to.
> 
> It went well, measuring 35 weeks lol have to do the swab thing next appt for strep b or what ever its called lol! MW was feeling bub for ages and she said he's head down and his shoulders are really super low, I don't even know how she knew what she was feeling she was like here you can feel with your own hands :-/ it was painful lol BP was good, bubs HB good too.
> I've had some acid reflux too it's awful, not as bad as last pregnancy though which is good.Click to expand...

Glad to hear everything looks good! Everytime I go these days I ask how she is laying because I can not tell. That's a bummer it was painful though! And I'm happy your bub is getting ready in that head down position!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Yes! I've got a very active and strong baby, I'm surprised I don't have a broken rib yet. He had calmed down this week, which I am assuming is a sign of a growth spurt, but his karate kicks came back full force last night in the middle of the my prenatal class. Of course that had to happen when there were people around!
> 
> Yes! Feel like I could actually crack a rib, it's just amazing how different two pregnancies can be.
> I just got back from a toddler paint and messy play session, 3 toddlers and 1 very good new born. Now putting my feet up!

Baby kicks like a horse, I have an anterior placenta so mainly feel it at the sides rather than the front. Sat in the waiting room at the hospital, just had a scan and waiting for diabetes nurse now.

She's just back within the boundaries of normal for size but at least she's not off the charts huge anymore so YAY and everything else looking normal which is good. 

Hoping the diabetes midwife will be able to check to see if she's engaged at all.


----------



## proudparent88

Happy Birthday Buggz and Cait i hope you get to have your VBAC it is easy to see how strongly you want this and you have a very positive attitude towards it as well.

Anyone else suffering severely from hemorrhoids? I found mine so swollen i cant go to the bathroom never had them like that before they arent bothersome except for that. I know ice could take swelling down but how do i do anything like that in that area lol. Sorry tmi. Just thought i would ask if i am alone here.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

KRobbo -- yessssss it's startling how much it can hurt!! Always on my right side too it seems.

Buggz happiest of birthdays!

cait, FX'd for you!


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I've got a very active and strong baby, I'm surprised I don't have a broken rib yet. He had calmed down this week, which I am assuming is a sign of a growth spurt, but his karate kicks came back full force last night in the middle of the my prenatal class. Of course that had to happen when there were people around!
> 
> Yes! Feel like I could actually crack a rib, it's just amazing how different two pregnancies can be.
> I just got back from a toddler paint and messy play session, 3 toddlers and 1 very good new born. Now putting my feet up!
> 
> Baby kicks like a horse, I have an anterior placenta so mainly feel it at the sides rather than the front. Sat in the waiting room at the hospital, just had a scan and waiting for diabetes nurse now.
> 
> She's just back within the boundaries of normal for size but at least she's not off the charts huge anymore so YAY and everything else looking normal which is good.
> 
> Hoping the diabetes midwife will be able to check to see if she's engaged at all.Click to expand...

I'm at the diabetes clinic two weeks today and scan Monday. They never book my scan on a Wednesday when the clinic is so at least they are making the most of your time. Good that she's back in range, this one has not grown big at all. Not sure if that's because I've been on insulin since 12 weeks or because of the blood flow issues I'm having. Oliver was 8lb 6 at 38 weeks so could have been bigger at term.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Birthing ball heaven! Instant almost complete back relief! Xxxx


----------



## KRobbo

proudparent88 said:


> Happy Birthday Buggz and Cait i hope you get to have your VBAC it is easy to see how strongly you want this and you have a very positive attitude towards it as well.
> 
> Anyone else suffering severely from hemorrhoids? I found mine so swollen i cant go to the bathroom never had them like that before they arent bothersome except for that. I know ice could take swelling down but how do i do anything like that in that area lol. Sorry tmi. Just thought i would ask if i am alone here.

I have them :blush: but not suffering too much.

Happy birthday to Buggz, it's DH birthday tomorrow so we're banning cakes this afternoon.


----------



## cait

Thanks all!

proudparent I have piles too but not *too* painful - just bleed a bit which seems to shock me every time haha! Hope you get some relief x

Katie I'm so glad you've found some relief at last!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Thankyouuu! Honestly never felt so relieved! Can start using it to get him to engage aswell soon! Double whammy! :') xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

As of tomorrow i will have four weeks left until full term! I am happy my complications arent as severe anymore even though they still keep finding protein in my urine. Got back my scan results his growth in the last two weeks was good but he is still small and i have to continue my NSTs twice a week my next one is tomorrow. I am honestly tired of them but its better to be safe and know he is okay. Everytime i go for one anymore though he gets lazy and doesnt wanna move and then worries them which worries me any tips to how to make him more active and things? I know a lot is lack of space plus he sleeps more during the day than at night.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Estimated weight as of today is 5lb 14oz. Induction is booked for 13th May and the consultant has noted that I can have sweeps done at 37 and 38 weeks to try to encourage things to happen before the induction.


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Estimated weight as of today is 5lb 14oz. Induction is booked for 13th May and the consultant has noted that I can have sweeps done at 37 and 38 weeks to try to encourage things to happen before the induction.

I was going to ask about sweeps at 37 and 38 too, so great to know they have agreed that for you- gives me some ammunition as they said no to me last time. Will you get the sweeps done there at the LRI or with your own midwife at the gp surgery?

13th May.....I'll let you know what I get agreed, I'm hoping for 15th (if all is well with anaemia etc) due to childcare really.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> I was going to ask about sweeps at 37 and 38 too, so great to know they have agreed that for you- gives me some ammunition as they said no to me last time. Will you get the sweeps done there at the LRI or with your own midwife at the gp surgery?
> 
> 13th May.....I'll let you know what I get agreed, I'm hoping for 15th (if all is well with anaemia etc) due to childcare really.

It will be my normal midwife from the GP she told me to ask the consultant to put it in my notes cos she can't do it without their permission. Luckily they didn't argue it.


----------



## Rachie004

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Estimated weight as of today is 5lb 14oz. Induction is booked for 13th May and the consultant has noted that I can have sweeps done at 37 and 38 weeks to try to encourage things to happen before the induction.

This is really interesting! My baby was estimated at 5lb 11oz at 32 weeks and my next growth scan is next week followed by an appointment with the consultant. I'm expecting them to be making noises about induction so it's good to know that we can have sweeps so early :) I may have to stalk you around the forum

I've been reading about using accupuncture and accupressure to induce labour too.


----------



## endlessblue

Has anyone else dropped yet? I did around 30 weeks and baby now feels even lower in my pelvis the last few days. I keep feeling like it's 'grinding' against my pelvic bone - is this normal?!


----------



## emalou90

I wonder if they'll offer sweeps for me at 37/38 weeks? 
My SPD is playing up now, I can hear grinding almost all of the time, it's horrible.

Endless blue - that grinding sensation sounds like what I'm experiencing at the moment! (Not my SPD) I reckon it's baby being very low, but I've not dropped, she's down low and then comes back up again x


----------



## Buggzxxx

Thanks for all the birthday wishes ladies :D

Baby is very low for me now, she doesnt grind on my pelvis but she does on my cervix which doesnt feel very nice!!! 

X


----------



## brownlieB

Ahhhhhhhh feeling so chilled today. My lovely bestie had a spa day for 2 for her birthday and yours truly was the guest.

Had a dip in the pool, sat on the step and dangled my legs and feet and the jacuzzi. Lunch with a cheeky glass of coke, then for my treatment 55 minutes of facial hand, foot and scalp massage! 

And to top it off my DH bought me a pedicure for Mother's Day, so off for more tomorrow! 

Very relaxed, and feeling pampered, if only I had the finances to make it a regular occurrence xx


----------



## brownlieB

Wannabe Mommy said:


> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> I was going to ask about sweeps at 37 and 38 too, so great to know they have agreed that for you- gives me some ammunition as they said no to me last time. Will you get the sweeps done there at the LRI or with your own midwife at the gp surgery?
> 
> 13th May.....I'll let you know what I get agreed, I'm hoping for 15th (if all is well with anaemia etc) due to childcare really.
> 
> It will be my normal midwife from the GP she told me to ask the consultant to put it in my notes cos she can't do it without their permission. Luckily they didn't argue it.Click to expand...

My midwife told me this too, that she can start sweeps from 37wks but the consultant has to put it in my notes xx


----------



## proudparent88

Do they do sweeps in the US i never heard of them until i joined what do they consist of? I think Zachary is the "gassiest" baby i have ever been pregnant with he seems to constantly have hiccups!


----------



## proudparent88

Is it unusual to not notice when baby drops i didnt with my first two and was wandering if i would still have that this time as well.


----------



## x__amour

proudparent88 said:


> Do they do sweeps in the US?

It depends on the doctor. They're generally known as membrane strips or stripping of the membranes. :flow:


----------



## Starry Night

My baby has been grinding in my hips pretty much the entire pregnancy. Would love to see how I waddle when my belly drops. ha ha


----------



## Lilly12

Never seen this thread lol in due May 23rd with another girl :)


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Is it May yet D: ?!


----------



## Leids

Anyone else start getting ridiculously exhausted around this time? I struggle to stay awake ugh. Part of me is worried it's my thyroid but I'm getting that checked next week.


----------



## Buggzxxx

Leids said:


> Anyone else start getting ridiculously exhausted around this time? I struggle to stay awake ugh. Part of me is worried it's my thyroid but I'm getting that checked next week.

Me! I can't seem to do much these days without getting exhausted. Went and did my food shopping last night which took an hour tops. Came home and went to bed! I just couldnt stay awake x


----------



## gaves99

Ditto! Exhausted and get so tired so easy... BUT can't stay sleeping. Awake every 2 hours and at some point in the night, usually up a few hours... Hence it's 1:50am and I am on here! Been awake since midnight. No matter how tired its always the same and I also can't sleep later than 6:30 no matter how tired I still am. Yesterday I never went back to sleep after 4am. "Body getting ready"? Is what I keep getting told.


----------



## KatyW

Yes, very tired!


----------



## emalou90

Zzzzzz.... What?


----------



## brownlieB

So so tired, last night was the worst in a long time &#128564;&#128564;


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Constantly tired but to be expected I suppose seeing as sleep is interrupted 3/4 times a night for pee breaks and I seem to be carrying a nocturnal pugilist who practises her right hook and sweep kicks for a good couple of hours from 3am every night :D


----------



## redlemonade

Leids said:


> Anyone else start getting ridiculously exhausted around this time? I struggle to stay awake ugh. Part of me is worried it's my thyroid but I'm getting that checked next week.

Yup definitely. Work is getting really hard and I've 4 weeks left before mat leave! It's not helping that this baby is waking me at 5am with hiccups and kicks - she's getting very strong! :wacko:


----------



## KRobbo

Yeah completely exhausted here. The two year old waking me up at 6:30am by seeing which fingers he can get up my nose didn't help.


----------



## cait

Lilly12 said:


> Never seen this thread lol in due May 23rd with another girl :)

Hi! We have the same due date :)

Though I don't know what I'm having yet. 


To follow on from the tiredness question - yes, definitely feeling it more and more. Have loads of stairs in work which are starting to kill me, and I can't do anything round the house without it feeling like a marathon! I work in a university so Easter holidays soon thankfully


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! Woke up with razor blades in my throat today :-( Boohoo to that!

I was wondering if baby has dropped now...my bump looks really low and I've felt a lot of pushing (as if he's getting into place) down below recently! 

I noticed Katie and some of you other ladies are suffering from acid reflux...I was for AGES until I finally had enough and went to my docs who gave me omeprezole- it's AMAZING! Acid reflux completely gone! Go to your docs ladies!


----------



## cait

Boo indeed to the sore throat! Treat yourself to some ice cream!

I think I've dropped a bit lately too - lots more pressure in crotch, and my OH and mum commented that bump looks lower.

Just got a call from doc and have to have GTT next week because of my hefty baby. Hopefully it'll show nothing though, I think I just make them big!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Mrs_T said:


> Hi everyone! Woke up with razor blades in my throat today :-( Boohoo to that!
> 
> I was wondering if baby has dropped now...my bump looks really low and I've felt a lot of pushing (as if he's getting into place) down below recently!
> 
> I noticed Katie and some of you other ladies are suffering from acid reflux...I was for AGES until I finally had enough and went to my docs who gave me omeprezole- it's AMAZING! Acid reflux completely gone! Go to your docs ladies!

Aww boo :( bless you hunni! And thankyouuu :)!! Will see if can get an appointment any time soon :') xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Woke up with razor blades in my throat today :-( Boohoo to that!
> 
> I was wondering if baby has dropped now...my bump looks really low and I've felt a lot of pushing (as if he's getting into place) down below recently!
> 
> I noticed Katie and some of you other ladies are suffering from acid reflux...I was for AGES until I finally had enough and went to my docs who gave me omeprezole- it's AMAZING! Acid reflux completely gone! Go to your docs ladies!
> 
> Aww boo :( bless you hunni! And thankyouuu :)!! Will see if can get an appointment any time soon :') xxxxClick to expand...

My doctor gave me prptonix which i take outside of pregnancy because of GERD it works great and would never change it. 

I am also constantly exhausted and have a sore throat because of sinus drainage caused by allergies its worse if i wake up in the middle of the night and in the morning.


----------



## proudparent88

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/IMG_20140410_071315_zpsxk0rworq.jpg
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/IMG_20140408_124936_zpsuo8rl1f6.jpg
Would you use this? I just bought it two days ago. Also the little outfit is a preemie and says little brother on it.


----------



## hopeforamirac

Im due may 23rd with a little girl. tiredness is really bad as i cant sleep at all lately. On top of that im struggling to breath properly and so dizzy :( roll on the next 6 weeks lol


----------



## quail

Me too really tired,could sleep in the day but obviously cant as its school hols here and ive got 11 other monsters to run around after,lol but then im lying in bed exhausted at night but its normally gone 2-3am before i finally drop off only to be woke by acid in my mouth and burning in my throat,omeprazole are bloody brilliant i have had them before i may go and ask for them again as i cant take this much more also been woke up with bhs last night and period pains,oh the joy.xx


----------



## endlessblue

I feel exhausted lately - even the most simple tasks around the house leave me feeling like I need a nap!


----------



## emalou90

Just had visitors, my friend and her 4yo and 2yo
Oh my goodness... I can't stand the noise! Must just be irritable :haha:


----------



## FleurDeMai

I'm already dreading all the visitors we will have after I give birth! I'm not very social under normal circumstances and I realllllllllly don't think it will be any different when I'll have a newborn :haha:

Anyone else finding it impossible to fall asleep on your left side? It's the recommended position, yet it's also the least comfortable for me. I will switch sides in my sleep, but when I go to bed it's a lost cause if I am not on my right side.


----------



## proudparent88

Sometimes being on my left side is horrible others i am fine. NST this morning will be leaving in about ten min.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I think im going to find it really strange that I might be taking a 0 days old baby home.. Ava was over 2 weeks when we took her home so it just seems strange! Ahhh!


----------



## ltrip84

Proudparent88- I got the same baby bath! I hoping it doesn't leak, but I definitely plan to use it.

I don't have much trouble sleeping on my left side, but for some reason I still want to sleep kind of on my side/stomach. Thank goodness for my pregnancy pillow because it keeps me from rolling anywhere for the most part unless it is on purpose. My main problem is having to switch from the left side to the right side about every hour or so because my hips tend to start getting achy if I'm on one side too long.:dohh:


----------



## cait

I always fall asleep on my right, but roll from r to l to back again a million times in the night.


----------



## Willo

Proudparent I had that bath with number 2, as we were tight for space. Worked fine for us.
I have been struggling with the tiredness and feeling breathless etc too. Then when I try to sleep I can't. Oh the joys :)


----------



## Jslyn9996

Leids said:


> Anyone else start getting ridiculously exhausted around this time? I struggle to stay awake ugh. Part of me is worried it's my thyroid but I'm getting that checked next week.

The last two days I have napped. Everything is so much more work right now. And baby book said now is about the time we get hit with fatigue again. Hope your thyroid level is good!


----------



## Jslyn9996

FleurDeMai said:


> I'm already dreading all the visitors we will have after I give birth! I'm not very social under normal circumstances and I realllllllllly don't think it will be any different when I'll have a newborn :haha:
> 
> Anyone else finding it impossible to fall asleep on your left side? It's the recommended position, yet it's also the least comfortable for me. I will switch sides in my sleep, but when I go to bed it's a lost cause if I am not on my right side.

My baby has some major body part on my right side so I have trouble laying on that side. I've been waking up on my back. 

Just tell your visitors if they visit they have to clean your house! Closest family for us is 2 hours away so I know only the important ppl will come


----------



## proudparent88

I was thinking of returning the tub cause it inflates and i didnt realize that and with two kids it would get broken probably. But idk. Passed the NST test today then came home and my bad ankle twisted so i have it propped up to reduce swelling cause it is swollen normally and now its worse. Two surgeries on it for the same problem has it extremely weak does anyone think my dr would order physical therapy during pregnancy for it?


----------



## endlessblue

Jslyn9996 said:


> FleurDeMai said:
> 
> 
> I'm already dreading all the visitors we will have after I give birth! I'm not very social under normal circumstances and I realllllllllly don't think it will be any different when I'll have a newborn :haha:
> 
> Anyone else finding it impossible to fall asleep on your left side? It's the recommended position, yet it's also the least comfortable for me. I will switch sides in my sleep, but when I go to bed it's a lost cause if I am not on my right side.
> 
> My baby has some major body part on my right side so I have trouble laying on that side. I've been waking up on my back.
> 
> Just tell your visitors if they visit they have to clean your house! Closest family for us is 2 hours away so I know only the important ppl will comeClick to expand...

I'm exactly the same! Think baby has a foot wedged into my right side and has done for a while, making it impossible for me to lay on that side as it digs in!


----------



## Leids

Thanks everyone. :hugs: It's reassuring knowing I'm not the only one! The main issue with thyroid problems is that it can be difficult differentiating hypothyroidism symptoms from normal pregnancy symptoms.

I've been sleeping on my right side for the most part because bubs likes to hang out on the left. For some reason I also breathe easier when I sleep on my right.


----------



## x__amour

36+4. Baby's dropping and my belly button is officially flat!

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/Fotor0410151910_zps94f4aa39.jpg


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG1_zps500c3752.jpg
36 weeks, 1st baby vs 2nd baby comparison.


----------



## KRobbo

cait said:


> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Never seen this thread lol in due May 23rd with another girl :)
> 
> Hi! We have the same due date :)
> 
> Though I don't know what I'm having yet.
> 
> 
> To follow on from the tiredness question - yes, definitely feeling it more and more. Have loads of stairs in work which are starting to kill me, and I can't do anything round the house without it feeling like a marathon! I work in a university so Easter holidays soon thankfullyClick to expand...

I'm 23rd as well! Team yellow x


----------



## proudparent88

My belly has gone down cause of the weight loss that pointed to there being an issue with the babys growth. It was a blessing in disguise. I was proud to have a bump i still have one but its not as noticeable as it was. It bums me out but i am still proud they are making sure baby is ok.


----------



## LiLi2

Argh! Baby has been breech all day again. I'm so ready for him to just go head-down and STAY that way. I am terrified at the prospect of a c-section. 

Also, I'm craving a veggie sandwich SO badly... guess I need to get to the store tomorrow and get some veggies and bread. lol


----------



## Misscalais

endlessblue said:


> Has anyone else dropped yet? I did around 30 weeks and baby now feels even lower in my pelvis the last few days. I keep feeling like it's 'grinding' against my pelvic bone - is this normal?!

I don't think I've dropped but I've carried quite low all pregnancy. MW reckons she could feel bubs shoulders and they where like inline with my hip bones, and that's pretty low I think lol!


----------



## proudparent88

What are the statistics for breech birth and things my littke guy is breech also and isnt turning i know there is still time but it does worry me as i want my last to be an all natural birth i have a friend that is an emt and will be present and i am gonna see if she would even work with me for a home birth. Any tips if she says yes for a first time home birther?


----------



## Misscalais

FleurDeMai said:


> I'm already dreading all the visitors we will have after I give birth! I'm not very social under normal circumstances and I realllllllllly don't think it will be any different when I'll have a newborn :haha:
> 
> Anyone else finding it impossible to fall asleep on your left side? It's the recommended position, yet it's also the least comfortable for me. I will switch sides in my sleep, but when I go to bed it's a lost cause if I am not on my right side.

Yep, bub has his back laying in my left side so he chucks a wobbly every time I lay on that side, he kicks and thrashes around. Sleeping is almost non existent for me anyway because I've got stupid insomnia. Not sure how I'm going to make it through the next 5 and a bit weeks.


----------



## Jslyn9996

I've read in a couple places only 3% of babies stay breech. Not sure if that's at 37 weeks or 40. 

Think my belly has gotten a bit lower


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

I was told that especially in subsequent pregnancies, it's more likely for baby to wait to turn head-down closer towards preceding labor (sometimes just days to even hours before it). I wouldn't worry too much about breech (yet!). 

I just had an appointment today... apparently through fundal height, I'm estimated to be measuring at 39 weeks lol. Baby is head-down right now --- I can't tell tbh, still have major indigestion and sometimes troubles breathing (just with more pelvic pains etc yay).


----------



## daddiesgift

Proud parent^ what they said about breech. A baby can turn hours before birth. Also depending on what kind of breech you can still have a vaginal birth with out complications. Breech doesn't always have to mean csection. It sounds scary but I've seen a couple and it's not at all!! You just have to find an OB or midwife (majority of midwives have no issue) that is comfortable with delivering breech babies! 

I'm planning on having a home birth. I have no idea what position baby is in :haha: I'm assuming head down based on movement. I think what's helped me in deciding a home birth was past experiences one hospital one birth center birth. I've done my research, I've read lots of books and I truly believe in my body. Also being low risk now and prior pregnancies give me confidence and help me to no have fear. I also haven't told anyone as the negative talk of others can really turn into negative self talk for ourselves. So they'll find out when she's born :haha:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Eee!!! 35weeks down 35days to go!!! Come on baby only two weeks left and I'll be full term...then you can happily make your appearance as I would love to have my back back and be able to eat without getting kicked to the point I feel sick! <3


----------



## emalou90

We were breech but I'm convinced she's turned now. Hiccups so low!


----------



## cait

KRobbo said:


> cait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly12 said:
> 
> 
> Never seen this thread lol in due May 23rd with another girl :)
> 
> Hi! We have the same due date :)
> 
> Though I don't know what I'm having yet.
> 
> 
> To follow on from the tiredness question - yes, definitely feeling it more and more. Have loads of stairs in work which are starting to kill me, and I can't do anything round the house without it feeling like a marathon! I work in a university so Easter holidays soon thankfullyClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 23rd as well! Team yellow xClick to expand...


Yay! Happy 34 weeks - only 6 ish to go! :):happydance:

Hope everyone is keeping well this Friday. I'm well though slightly daunted by a weekend just me and the toddler - OH is off to London tomorrow to run the marathon on Sunday. Wish I was going with him but would be too much walking for me now. Shall be watching on the telly hoping for a (very unlikely) glimpse though!


----------



## proudparent88

I am so exhausted and got over ten hours of sleep anyone else just constantly worn out? Oh doesnt get it but its understandable. This rainy weather doesnt help. My friend is now 35 weeks and has dropped. A very noticable drop i was never visible but i also never felt much different after either she said she def feels lower. Had a very uncomfortable night cause i had so much breathing trouble back to bed now for me. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## flowergirl7

katiemckeiver said:


> Eee!!! 35weeks down 35days to go!!! Come on baby only two weeks left and I'll be full term...then you can happily make your appearance as I would love to have my back back and be able to eat without getting kicked to the point I feel sick! <3

I thought it was fun how 35 weeks with 35 days left was on the same day. I think I messaged everyone I know on that day :) Very exciting milestone!! Not much longer!!


----------



## Erised

Well, my home birth has gone out of the window again :'(
After being told 2 weeks ago that my placenta had moved and was 4.5cm away from the cervix, I was rescanned yesterday. Everything looked absolutely perfect, there seemed to be lots of room and afterwards the sonographer went 'it's standard practice to offer you an internal scan as well to make 100% sure everything is out of the way, as it's a much clearer image and it is possible to miss things on the abdominal scan'. After 2 scans, including that one just then, I honestly didn't think we'd find anything but 'you're absolutely fine and cleared for another home birth!!' ... you can imagine the tears when I had my internal and she told me that it's a good thing we did do it, as there's a lip of the placenta right next to the cervix and a natural birth would have a very high risk of hemorrhaging. 

So yes, at nearly 36 weeks when I thought I was all clear and set for another home birth, the wind has been knocked out of me. Consultant appointment some time next week for another scan and to discuss a very unwanted and unwelcome c-section. 

Lots of tears yesterday, and I'm absolutely terrified of everything from the epidural (I had no pain relief at all during either of my previous 2 labours) to leaving my girls alone when I haven't spend a night away from them or my husband before. How can I go from having my 1 year old around me from waking up to going to bed, to only seeing her 1 or 2 hours a day?!? :'( 

I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## FleurDeMai

So sorry to hear that, Erised :hugs:


----------



## emalou90

Sorry Erised :( that's awful, hopes all up and then to be shot down is hard xxxx


----------



## hopeforamirac

sorry erised :hugs:


----------



## Erised

I'll get my head around it eventually, just need a little bit of time 
I know so many women do it every single day, it isn't the end of the world and with it being planned there is no real reason to worry ... it's just the unknown of it all and that it's all so different than what I've had and wanted again. 

I'll have had a vaginal hospital birth, a vaginal home birth and now a c-section ... I'll be a jack of all trades soon ;)


----------



## emalou90

On the way to being a fully qualified Admin for bnb!!! Haha


----------



## proudparent88

So sorry Erise. Congrats Emalou90! So exciting. Folded clothes and now to go up and go through more clothes put away and pack my hospital bag. Not sure i am ready to pack yet just doesnt seem real.


----------



## cait

So sorry to hear that Erised :( 

Hopefully with time you'll not feel too upset by the day itself. And hopefully they can let you home to your family fairly quickly afterwards saying as it will be scheduled and straightforward (I had my DD by emergency section at 11pm on Thurs and was home by Sat afternoon so fingers crossed only one night for you?)


----------



## emalou90

proudparent88 said:


> So sorry Erise. Congrats Emalou90! So exciting. Folded clothes and now to go up and go through more clothes put away and pack my hospital bag. Not sure i am ready to pack yet just doesnt seem real.

You misunderstood.. Erised is on the way to becoming a fully fledged admin to help with all types of birth, a positive spin on her having a csection! :haha:

It's all scarily close but all I want to do is get to the hospital now!
I have to pack my DDs bag too so we can ship her off with that :thumbup:


----------



## MoonStar101

Hello ladies! Hope it's ok for me to join you. I am 34w 2days and due 22nd May! Baby is engaged with bum into the pelvis at the mo! Hope your all doing well xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm washing my first batch of baby clothes! 

Thanks for the idea em :) I'm gonna pack DD and emergency bag tonight xxx


----------



## FleurDeMai

I have yet to pack my bag and now my ticker says baby is ready to launch... Thanks for the pressure :haha:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> I'm washing my first batch of baby clothes!
> 
> Thanks for the idea em :) I'm gonna pack DD and emergency bag tonight xxx

Few changes of clothes, hairbrush, fave book or two should do it I reckon.
Easy and nice to know they've got some home comforts xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Saw my MW today everything doing well and baby is on the brim so nearly engaged.


----------



## noodles13

Hey guys hows things....

ive been so busy all day i am now aching 

got the nursery carpet being laid tomorrow yay I cant wait all his little things ready to be in his room and 7 weeks left today

Also hebhas constantly got hiccups and they feel like they are in my bum hahaha


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm full term today and I lost my plug, I thought it was excess discharge but I went to change my pantyliner and I nearly vomited :sick:


----------



## proudparent88

mayb_baby said:


> I'm full term today and I lost my plug, I thought it was excess discharge but I went to change my pantyliner and I nearly vomited :sick:

Awe feel better sounds like the first lo is on the way to making its presence! Keep us updated! And much luck! Hopefully you will have an easy labor and delivery! I am so ready for my lo time is just dragging but flying at the same time!


----------



## Misscalais

Erised said:


> Well, my home birth has gone out of the window again :'(
> After being told 2 weeks ago that my placenta had moved and was 4.5cm away from the cervix, I was rescanned yesterday. Everything looked absolutely perfect, there seemed to be lots of room and afterwards the sonographer went 'it's standard practice to offer you an internal scan as well to make 100% sure everything is out of the way, as it's a much clearer image and it is possible to miss things on the abdominal scan'. After 2 scans, including that one just then, I honestly didn't think we'd find anything but 'you're absolutely fine and cleared for another home birth!!' ... you can imagine the tears when I had my internal and she told me that it's a good thing we did do it, as there's a lip of the placenta right next to the cervix and a natural birth would have a very high risk of hemorrhaging.
> 
> So yes, at nearly 36 weeks when I thought I was all clear and set for another home birth, the wind has been knocked out of me. Consultant appointment some time next week for another scan and to discuss a very unwanted and unwelcome c-section.
> 
> Lots of tears yesterday, and I'm absolutely terrified of everything from the epidural (I had no pain relief at all during either of my previous 2 labours) to leaving my girls alone when I haven't spend a night away from them or my husband before. How can I go from having my 1 year old around me from waking up to going to bed, to only seeing her 1 or 2 hours a day?!? :'(
> 
> I'm not a happy bunny.

Oh no :( is there any chance it still have time to move before due date?


----------



## Mrs_T

Sorry to hear your home birth plans have been scarpered Erised :( I can imagine trying to get your head around it all is quite overwhelming. :hugs:

Oooh, exciting stuff mayb baby!!! I was full term yesterday too!

I have reclaimed my house for the weekend and now have half a complete kitchen - running water is a luxury -no more washing up in the bath lol! The rest should be finished mid week hopefully! And today, I'm *hoping* to finish painting the nursery so that the radiator and carpet can be fitted next week too!

I also have my brother and mum to stay Thurs/Fri next week. Then if this baby could just give me a day or two to sit on my bottom doing not a lot, I'd be very grateful!!!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Erised

Misscalais said:


> Oh no :( is there any chance it still have time to move before due date?

Apparently the bottom section of the uterus is fully formed by now, so chances are basically zero. The sonographer said she didn't want no say never, as anything can happen, but she doesn't feel it's going to happen. 

I'm ever so slowly coming to terms with it. Going to have to go shopping for hospital stay essentials next week. Never done that before really, never packed more than a few hours worth of stay stuff. 

I'm still terrified and can not wait to have a final answer / date just to stop me hoping that maybe they were wrong. Less than 2 days ago though =)


----------



## brownlieB

Erised said:


> Well, my home birth has gone out of the window again :'(
> After being told 2 weeks ago that my placenta had moved and was 4.5cm away from the cervix, I was rescanned yesterday. Everything looked absolutely perfect, there seemed to be lots of room and afterwards the sonographer went 'it's standard practice to offer you an internal scan as well to make 100% sure everything is out of the way, as it's a much clearer image and it is possible to miss things on the abdominal scan'. After 2 scans, including that one just then, I honestly didn't think we'd find anything but 'you're absolutely fine and cleared for another home birth!!' ... you can imagine the tears when I had my internal and she told me that it's a good thing we did do it, as there's a lip of the placenta right next to the cervix and a natural birth would have a very high risk of hemorrhaging.
> 
> So yes, at nearly 36 weeks when I thought I was all clear and set for another home birth, the wind has been knocked out of me. Consultant appointment some time next week for another scan and to discuss a very unwanted and unwelcome c-section.
> 
> Lots of tears yesterday, and I'm absolutely terrified of everything from the epidural (I had no pain relief at all during either of my previous 2 labours) to leaving my girls alone when I haven't spend a night away from them or my husband before. How can I go from having my 1 year old around me from waking up to going to bed, to only seeing her 1 or 2 hours a day?!? :'(
> 
> I'm not a happy bunny.

C sections really aren't that bad, the needle is so fine it's no different to having blood taken, and it pretty much numbs right away.

I stayed in for 3 days when I had my first, by emergency section, my friend who had elective section though with her first insisted on being let out after 2, so if this is your third baby and it's elective, you could ask to be discharged sooner maybe? Xx


----------



## brownlieB

emalou90 said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> I'm washing my first batch of baby clothes!
> 
> Thanks for the idea em :) I'm gonna pack DD and emergency bag tonight xxx
> 
> Few changes of clothes, hairbrush, fave book or two should do it I reckon.
> Easy and nice to know they've got some home comforts xxClick to expand...

Oh my, I didn't even think of DD overnight bag :blush: I'll do that at the same time as mine and baby's xx


----------



## noodles13

Got the bags sitting waiting.... only thing is ive still got 7 weeks till due date!! A Aaarrgghhhhhh


----------



## Mrs_T

I've now managed to wash baby boy's clothes for my hospital bag &#128513; I'm waiting to wash the rest til the housework is finished cos of all the dust it's created (plus I still need to sand and paint the chest of drawers we've bought!). Finally feel like I'm getting there!


----------



## noodles13

Ive got everything sitting ready and waiting for him..... its thw time thats dragging so slowly for me its driving me crazy


----------



## emalou90

I've just emptied my baking cupboard and moved it to the "food" cupboard

Now baby has her bottles/brush/milk/dispenser all in the designated place!


----------



## proudparent88

I am so not ready as far as things for the baby goes but i am ready for baby he is really moving around today must have been the chocolate i ate lol


----------



## Erised

brownlieB said:


> C sections really aren't that bad, the needle is so fine it's no different to having blood taken, and it pretty much numbs right away.
> 
> I stayed in for 3 days when I had my first, by emergency section, my friend who had elective section though with her first insisted on being let out after 2, so if this is your third baby and it's elective, you could ask to be discharged sooner maybe? Xx

That actually makes me feel a lot better about the epidural. With how much they stress not to move, the length of what they put in, the place it gets put in etc it seemed sooooo much worse than getting blood taken. I'm absolutely fine with needles and getting injections / blood taken, this just seemed so different. Reading up on all the complications is never a good thing either, but I'm sure that if I had done so for a simple injection I'd be worried about that too. Need to stay more positive =) 

The sonographer seemed to think it's a 48 hour stay, so hopefully I'll get away with just 2 nights. I'll definitely be pushing for it, unless I really don't feel up to it of course.


----------



## Rosie06

Erised said:


> brownlieB said:
> 
> 
> C sections really aren't that bad, the needle is so fine it's no different to having blood taken, and it pretty much numbs right away.
> 
> I stayed in for 3 days when I had my first, by emergency section, my friend who had elective section though with her first insisted on being let out after 2, so if this is your third baby and it's elective, you could ask to be discharged sooner maybe? Xx
> 
> That actually makes me feel a lot better about the epidural. With how much they stress not to move, the length of what they put in, the place it gets put in etc it seemed sooooo much worse than getting blood taken. I'm absolutely fine with needles and getting injections / blood taken, this just seemed so different. Reading up on all the complications is never a good thing either, but I'm sure that if I had done so for a simple injection I'd be worried about that too. Need to stay more positive =)
> 
> The sonographer seemed to think it's a 48 hour stay, so hopefully I'll get away with just 2 nights. I'll definitely be pushing for it, unless I really don't feel up to it of course.Click to expand...


just like brownlie said with DD I was absolutley adamant that I would never ever have an epidural and when I was rushed to theatre and had to have a spinal I was to say past myself was an under statement, but the local anaesthetic literally takes effect straight away and the next thing i felt was my legs going numb! 

I was in for 2 nights with DD but they have said to me this time as long as me and baby are ok I can be out by lunch time the next day which im happy about x


----------



## emalou90

Just ironed 11 of OH's shirts! I don't do any ironing unless it's really needed and I felt it was about time.
Standing up in one place has put big pressure in my bum :haha: oh the joys of third tri.


----------



## proudparent88

I hate the pressure as i am suffering from recurrent abcesses i keep draining them but a trip to the dr friday to see what can be done as i dont need that infection in my blood which can then go to baby. I am tired of the pain and grossness too takes everything to keep from throwing up from it. And wandering if maybe thats why i am not getting better as far as my cold or what i think is allergies might be something else.


----------



## emalou90

It will be your pregnant suppressed immune system it's not as effective fighting off infections/colds etc


----------



## proudparent88

emalou90 said:


> It will be your pregnant suppressed immune system it's not as effective fighting off infections/colds etc

Yea i am just sick of feeling like crap all the time i really just want to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## proudparent88

https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/Screenshot_2014-04-12-13-25-06_zpsmsg2o3gf.png


----------



## victoria11

I can't believe how few days I have left its crazy! For mums with more than 2 already, if your waters didn't break in your first pregnancy until your contractions started is it likely the same would happen with your second? Or could your waters still break first? Just curious :) x


----------



## noodles13

I wish I could post pics on here..... the carpet was laid today Sonny's nursery is all ready for him :thumbup:

I took my nanny shopping today and I couldn't walk for more than 2 mins with no pain my goodness I realised. Thats it i cant plan anything as I physically cant walk it feels like my hips are being torn apart! Maybe its the weight and his head being fixed etc etc

ive had enough now its dragging


----------



## mayb_baby

Lost my plug yesterday:sick:
I think Harry is defiantly getting ready, I have been having irregular contractions all day (some are really sore others are fine, so def not the real deal lol) 
Back pain and cramps had me in bed at 5pm, I am so nauseous, he's so low pressure is terrible and I had TMI a bad spell of diarrhoea. 
Hope it all progresses or eases off as I'm so tired with the pains.
Going to get a warm bath see if it helps, in 8 mins I have 19days until my dd


----------



## katiemckeiver

mayb_baby said:


> Lost my plug yesterday:sick:
> I think Harry is defiantly getting ready, I have been having irregular contractions all day (some are really sore others are fine, so def not the real deal lol)
> Back pain and cramps had me in bed at 5pm, I am so nauseous he's so low pressure is terrible and I had TMI a bad spell of diarrhoea.
> Hope it all progresses or eases off as I'm so tired with the pains.
> Going to get a warm bath see if it helps, in 8 mins I have 19days until my dd

 I've been getting the same symptoms sweetie but got 33days left...and think I only lost some of plug...quite a bit today but been going over past week...this mean its finally coming to an end? :') xxxx


----------



## mayb_baby

I think so or else he's playing games with me lol x


----------



## proudparent88

Wow so much excitement ladies no signs here thankfully but cant wait until he is here! So excited for our first baby out of may due dates lets go full term babies your mommies wanna meet you!


----------



## besty

victoria11 said:


> I can't believe how few days I have left its crazy! For mums with more than 2 already, if your waters didn't break in your first pregnancy until your contractions started is it likely the same would happen with your second? Or could your waters still break first? Just curious :) x

With my sister her first pregnancy her waters broke then her contractions started. Her second pregnancy her contractions started a and waters didn't break till she was ready to push. So she had two totally different experiences with her waters. 

My waters went when I was 5cm dilated with my daughter. Be interesting to see what happens this time


----------



## proudparent88

Headed to L&D for bleeding. Will update later as it will take time to learn anything and it is only 3:25 am here.


----------



## besty

proudparent88 said:


> Headed to L&D for bleeding. Will update later as it will take time to learn anything and it is only 3:25 am here.

Hope all is ok


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hope everything is okay proud!! May babies are certainly misbehaving!! 

I woke this morning pains are coming and going again but not regular so not worried :)! Stood up and looked in mirror...my belly button has gone back in! :') bump has dropped even more and looks such a weird shape now! Strange! Hope everyone is okay! X <3


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> Headed to L&D for bleeding. Will update later as it will take time to learn anything and it is only 3:25 am here.


Hope all is ok =( 

With my first my waters went at around 5cm dilated (so after roughly 2 days of contractions), with my 2nd we're not sure when they went!! In fact, neither I nor my midwife had realised they'd gone, and when examining the membranes later she said it was such a perfectly circular little hole they must have gone under pressure, probably while I was on the toilet. Which would mean somewhere between 8cm and 10cm dilated, probably at 10 just before pushing as I never trickled or anything. 

36 Weeks today! It's a rather odd thought that with DD2 I turned out to still have nearly 6 weeks to go at this point, yet this time around it will be closer to 3 weeks. Unlike most of you, I'm going to miss being pregnant! The last 4 weeks have actually been really easy going again for me. Still can't run a marathon of course, but did manage a day in the zoo this week =)


----------



## emalou90

With my first I had aches/period pains which turned into contractions 
Got to the hospital, checked 4cm
Laboured for 4 hours then waters broke when I needed to push the third time! 
Excited for it to be similar this time around!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

After some not so subtle nagging from the husband my bag is fully packed and sat in the dining room with a list of last minute grab items taped to it.


----------



## LiLi2

Guess I should start thinking about my hospital bag. lol At least I only live 10 mins from the hospital and have friends who have spare house keys, so if I needed anything they could bring it to me no problem. 

My bump is way smaller this morning... baby must have changed positions or something.


----------



## proudparent88

Hooked to monitors waiting for urine test results still havent seen the dr though


----------



## noodles13

Do you know why youre having such a difficult time then? Have they told you a diagnosis at all?


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Do you know why youre having such a difficult time then? Have they told you a diagnosis at all?

No they just came and took vaginal samples and are getting them tested. Having some contractions but my cervix is nice and closed is what the midwife said but she was shocked at the amount of brown blood as its not bright red.


----------



## x__amour

Hope you and bubs are okay, proudparent88. :hugs:

https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_xP3486_zpsc4e26aa2.jpg

Full term today. Too excited. :D
Now just need to figure out how to coax baby out in the next 21 days... :-k


----------



## katiemckeiver

In need of advice ladies...had bad back pain all day stomach cramps coming and going (no pattern and not overly painful just uncomfortable) but not felt bubba really move since around 11am where I assume he was stretching as it definitely wasn't a kick...its now 7.45pm and still no proper movement... only realised at 7 so I said I'd give it an hour...don't wanna waste time gonna hospital for nothing as last time he started booting soon as monitor was on...really don't wanna go fussing but don't wanna leave it just incase :/ xxxx


----------



## Erised

Have a big, cold drink to try and wake baby up, then go and lay down on your left side for about half an hour. You really should feel baby move by then, if not go in and get checked. If you've been having cramps all day it's likely that you haven't noticed the movements as much as you've been distracted away from them by the change. When focus sing on it you really should feel something though. Getting checked over is NEVER a waste of time!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Been laid on left since I realised and been drinking cola quite abit today my mum wants me to ring but i just honestly feel like they're judging me when I go in...been in twice already...once at 22weeks once at 31 ish weeks :/ xxxx


----------



## nic18

yeah drink water, or have something sugary to try wake baby up! like PP said if you have been having pains you've probably been distracted, & getting checked over is never ever wasting anyones time!


----------



## Erised

Let them judge if they do hon, it's not them that's at risk. Simple fact is, you might go in and baby is absolutely fine ... they may judge you for being 'overprotective' while they're getting *paid* to check you over. It's not like they'd let a woman in labour about to deliver wait alone in a little side room to go and see you first. They do prioritize and will only check you when there's some time. 

I'm sure baby is fine, but if he or she is in distress you'd rather be judged for being overprotective than judged for not having gone in when it was needed =)


----------



## nic18

wss^^ its your baby! so you need to do whats best, get yourself checked and get your mind at ease x


----------



## proudparent88

They found a fungal infection that is irrtating my cervix causing the bleedig cervix is closed and been having braxtin hicks all day but everything is fine other than the infection. I had no signs or symptoms of an infection so it was kind of a shock but usually i dont show signs or symptoms. Antibioic has been ordered for me so hopefully that will help. Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## emalou90

You'd never forgive yourself if something was wrong and you didn't go in for fear of being "judged"

Always best to get checked xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

I agree getting checked is always best as you never know what could be happening in there and had i not gotten checked today my infection could have caused who knows what.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Went in as the mw on the phone advised having bad bh but the little bugger started kicking when monitor was on...KNEW IT! But as its 3rd time with rfm im having another scan gotta phone up tomorrow for appointment :) thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> Went in as the mw on the phone advised having bad bh but the little bugger started kicking when monitor was on...KNEW IT! But as its 3rd time with rfm im having another scan gotta phone up tomorrow for appointment :) thanks ladies xxxx

Glad you went and got checked my lo does that too quiet until they use the monitors and BAM its show off what hes got. Lol. Good luck with your scan hon at least you will get to see him again.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Glad things worked out ok Katie & Proudparent!

I'm so over the whole work thing now. I'm too big, too tired and too achey to be getting up early, catching the bus and working full time! 2.5 weeks till mat leave starts though so just gonna have to suck it up.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Just a quickie got a busy day today! :') they phoned me this morning got my scan at 3pm so 5 and a half hours :') xxxx


----------



## nic18

proudparent, sorry about your infection! hope its away soon :hugs:
Katie, glad everything is ok :) little rascal you have in there!


----------



## proudparent88

I hate these pregnancy hormones i just feel so emotional. I realized today that i was this far along when i lost my best friend to suicide the day of my baby shower she will be gone three years this year. I miss her but i know she is watching over me from a better place. Its still hard though and some days feels like just yesterday that she passed.


----------



## LiLi2

12 days to go before project eviction notice begins... late pregnancy is not agreeing with my body. Everything hurts! :wacko:


----------



## Lilly12

Had an ultrasound at exactly 34 weeks and baby was measuring 6lb4oz already. 
She said those weights are usuAlly not too accurate so to take half a lb off. Still big!
My first was born at 41 weeks weighing 6lb14 oz lol


----------



## Erised

wow Lilly, that would be a massive difference if correct!! I have heard it's really rather inaccurate though, so don't worry yourself about having to give birth to a massive baby just yet =)

My little lady was estimated at 5lbs 4oz at 35+4, which would make her slightly larger than her sisters but quite similar.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Back from scan...got to go back in 2weeks...growth has slowed slightly...he was just above 50th percentile line he's now just under...also blood flow is a little slow so they gotta keep tabs...fab :/ thought I'd had it easy up until now! Glad I went in after that...been told to keep an eye on his movements he weighs around 5lb 4oz at 35+3 xxxx


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, hope everyone is well and babies are good. I had my scan today and they couldn't get the blood flow cerebral readings that they wanted as the head is so far down in my pelvis.I have to go back next Wednesday and have a repeat doppler. If they see anything that bothers them at all or if I have any concerns over movements in the meantime they will want to immediately induce. If not they want to induce me at 37 weeks. 

I hope everything is ok, I don't want the first 'May' baby! I'm feeling nervous and a bit sick now. They say they can't say that the baby is at risk but they are not completely satisfied that it isn't and with diabetes things can go wrong very quickly. So that is the fear of God in me for the next 9 days! Baby is estimated 5lb 10oz.


----------



## proudparent88

Everyones babies are bigger than mine. :-\ my boy is only 3 pounds 7 ounces and thats give or take a few ounces. :-( hope everything works out for you ladies struggling as i know how hard that is. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Hi all, hope everyone is well and babies are good. I had my scan today and they couldn't get the blood flow cerebral readings that they wanted as the head is so far down in my pelvis.I have to go back next Wednesday and have a repeat doppler. If they see anything that bothers them at all or if I have any concerns over movements in the meantime they will want to immediately induce. If not they want to induce me at 37 weeks.
> 
> I hope everything is ok, I don't want the first 'May' baby! I'm feeling nervous and a bit sick now. They say they can't say that the baby is at risk but they are not completely satisfied that it isn't and with diabetes things can go wrong very quickly. So that is the fear of God in me for the next 9 days! Baby is estimated 5lb 10oz.

I hate it when they say things like that you feel like you're in a no mans land of not knowing.

Just keep an eye on movement and look after your self. If you have any concerns, gut feelings or intuition get down to the hospital and make them check you and baby out.


----------



## FleurDeMai

KRobbo - I hope your baby is all right!

37 weeks for me today! We're not 100% ready but it's still very exciting :happydance:

I had a growth scan today (the third one! So fed up with them) but didn't go. I couldn't remember what time it was, couldn't reach the receptionist over the phone... So we're waiting for them to call and schedule another appointment.


----------



## Buggzxxx

I had my 36 week appointment at the midwife today. Baby is 2/5ths engaged so slowly making her way towards the exit :) I know it doesnt mean anything will happen anytime soon but shes heading in the right direction :)


----------



## KRobbo

I hate it when they say things like that you feel like you're in a no mans land of not knowing.

Just keep an eye on movement and look after your self. If you have any concerns, gut feelings or intuition get down to the hospital and make them check you and baby out.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, this is my second diabetic pregnancy so I thought I knew all about it but my nerves are frayed!


----------



## flowergirl7

I had my 36 week appointment today and it was my first check of my cervix since 8 weeks. I'm 1 cm dilated and she could feel his little baby head. She was surprised about how low he was and said it was great. I guess I have a good baby pushing pelvis :) Here's to hoping. I've had quite a bit of cramping over the past week and I'm cramping and having shooting vaginer pains today. So I'm going in the right direction. I'm just really uncomfortable at the moment.


----------



## noodles13

Woah..... guys.....I fell over today hahaha full on fell forward ontoy knees hahaha thank god oh was there I grabbed his back if not it would of been trip to hospital to check baby was ok!!! All that was hurt was my pride phheewwwww :haha:


----------



## lindsinc

We had a growth scan today :) little man is already estimated a little over 7lbs. Still 1cm dilated :p Hoping to see some changes in the next week or 2! I'm beyond ready for him to be here.


----------



## flowergirl7

noodles13 said:


> Woah..... guys.....I fell over today hahaha full on fell forward ontoy knees hahaha thank god oh was there I grabbed his back if not it would of been trip to hospital to check baby was ok!!! All that was hurt was my pride phheewwwww :haha:

Well, I'm glad you're okay. :)


----------



## Misscalais

noodles13 said:


> Woah..... guys.....I fell over today hahaha full on fell forward ontoy knees hahaha thank god oh was there I grabbed his back if not it would of been trip to hospital to check baby was ok!!! All that was hurt was my pride phheewwwww :haha:

Oh gosh! Glad you're ok!


----------



## Misscalais

So ladies how is everyone? I've caught a cold seems the weather is changing here in Australia... I'm not looking forward to winter :brat: 
Anyways 5 weeks to go!!! I'm so excited, I bought bub a few new bits yesterday and I bought myself some daggy undies for my hospital bag :) also picked up some new nursing bras and singlets, some pjs and slippers as well. So all I need to do is wash them all and pack my bag! It's been raining heaps here so I still haven't washed any of bubs clothes or bedding! I'm waiting on my sister to post the cradle blanket she made for bubba. She's also making a comforter bunny for him as well. 
I have no idea how much my baby weighs as we don't do grown scans here which is annoying cause I'd like to at least have a guess at how big he will be but I presume seems I'm measuring a bit bigger already he will be a chunk like my other boys lol
I've been having lots of pressure in my cervix and bum at times which hurts and is annoying!


----------



## Impatientwait

I had contractions all night last night about 4 mins apart..pretty painful but i could walk through them so stayed home. Dr checked me today and i am 1 1/2 cm dilated, 60% effaced and cervix is soft...im hopeing this means only a little longer..tom. i will be walking alot to try and speed up the process..anyone with previous pregnancys i would love to hear how long it was after you were thus far..im extremely ready!


----------



## emalou90

flowergirl7 said:


> noodles13 said:
> 
> 
> Woah..... guys.....I fell over today hahaha full on fell forward ontoy knees hahaha thank god oh was there I grabbed his back if not it would of been trip to hospital to check baby was ok!!! All that was hurt was my pride phheewwwww :haha:
> 
> Well, I'm glad you're okay. :)Click to expand...

Silly billy! Glad you're ok too :thumbup: 

I was on my hands and knees yesterday cleaning my mums laminate floor...
She was having her hair done and had just come home from her holiday but my brother has been staying, so typical man, unclean!
I hoovered and dusted for her too, she was happy :thumbup:

She didn't ask me, I was just there and bored. I had done my housework!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ema! I always get that feeling at my mums.. I'm just bored and there so do it.. I wish I felt like that at my house :haha:


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> Ema! I always get that feeling at my mums.. I'm just bored and there so do it.. I wish I felt like that at my house :haha:

I WISH I felt this cleaning urge ALL the time, but it only happens during pregnancy :haha:

Today I feel like my lady bits are going to snap and all I've done is drive to nursery and back. Ugh, horrid.


----------



## Buggzxxx

They've moved our thread... I know its a very very small issue but it does irritate me slighly when threads get moved! Ah well I'm sure I'll get over it ;) x


----------



## proudparent88

Buggz i feel the same its very irritating. My cervix is fully closed no signs yet which is good since i still have a few weeks until full term. At 37 weeks i plan to try and move things along i had a dream last night that i had him it seemed so real and then woke up realized i am still preggo kind of bummed me out i am so ready for him to be in my arms instead of kicking my cervix. Lol


----------



## cait

Glad I found this thread again! Confusing when they get moved...

We're getting closer ladies! :) Some of you are almost there...so exciting

I have GTT tomorrow as baby is measuring big. I dreamt last night my waters broke - I had said I'd like baby to come early due to size, but not this early please!! Another couple of weeks would be good.


----------



## gaves99

So I found out yesterday that in the US they don't do internal exams or check your cervix unless you ask and they feel like something is wrong or you have labor signs. I thought that was weird. 

I see that some of u ladies already said u are dialiting. I didn't know that you can start that much ahead... What else don't I know as a FTM!? Lol


----------



## Impatientwait

gaves99 said:


> So I found out yesterday that in the US they don't do internal exams or check your cervix unless you ask and they feel like something is wrong or you have labor signs. I thought that was weird.
> 
> I see that some of u ladies already said u are dialiting. I didn't know that you can start that much ahead... What else don't I know as a FTM!? Lol


Im a FTM as well and i heard they ask normally but she told me she was going to check and im assuming because i was up with constant contractions that whole night and she figured i probably dilated a bit..it was uncomfortable and i cramped for a while after and spotted..that has all gone and nothing since. Im super impatient and really want to have my baby lol


----------



## Erised

gaves99 said:


> So I found out yesterday that in the US they don't do internal exams or check your cervix unless you ask and they feel like something is wrong or you have labor signs. I thought that was weird.
> 
> I see that some of u ladies already said u are dialiting. I didn't know that you can start that much ahead... What else don't I know as a FTM!? Lol

Over in the UK they don't tend to check either unless they have reasons to believe it's shortening. It's only during contractions they check really, and only every 4 hours unless they believe you're going into active labour. Checking too often or early only comes with a risk of infection and doesn't really have any benefit. 

I'm still waiting for the post ... want to know whether or not it's got my consultant appointment in it. Getting very impatient for the letter now! 
Not ready for the little lady yet though, she's not allowed to show up. Going through financial hell at the moment (totally unexpected for the last 2 months now) and haven't been able to buy a moses basket or nappies yet. Would feel better to have those things ready before she makes her way into the world =) 

I weighed myself again this morning. I had been so pleased to have only gained 10 lbs in 35 weeks. Well, I gained another 4 in the last week and a half!!! Better not keep that up for the next 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## emalou90

Erised. Sympathise with you on a financial level.

We have had two months of difficulties too, due to HMRC screwing up my last years claim and now needing me to pay it back even though it's under dispute, apparently stops the bailiffs coming to my door :dohh:

Not my fault yet, tough, got to pay it in the mean time and I'll get refunded in due course.

So yes, my sympathy is with you! :hugs:


----------



## proudparent88

At the drs for my NST hope Zachary cooperates i ate and drank something so hopefully he will kick into gear he had a busy day yesterday so he will most likely be quiet today knowing my luck lol


----------



## proudparent88

Barely passed NST today he just wasnt moving. Also found out he is under the 10th percentile so very small. :-(


----------



## Rikkitikki

Hmm, I'm in the US, and my doctor starts checking at 35 weeks normally.
I'm done with this whole being pregnant thing, but a little freaked out to have to be responsible for a tiny baby! I had a dream that I had her and it was day 3 and I had forgotten to feed her the entire time since birth!


----------



## KRobbo

Impatientwait said:


> I had contractions all night last night about 4 mins apart..pretty painful but i could walk through them so stayed home. Dr checked me today and i am 1 1/2 cm dilated, 60% effaced and cervix is soft...im hopeing this means only a little longer..tom. i will be walking alot to try and speed up the process..anyone with previous pregnancys i would love to hear how long it was after you were thus far..im extremely ready!

I had contractions off and on all day for 10 days from 37 weeks, and every evening in that period they kicked off for a couple of hours then stopped. I was checked the day they started and I was 1cm. On day 10 -when I was induced for GD- I was 4cm. Not sure how long it would have taken to get to established Labour naturally. But for the induction all they did was break my water and I was holding my baby 2 hours later. So although painful and annoying it could mean that active Labour is shorter.


----------



## Erised

Rikkitikki said:


> I had a dream that I had her and it was day 3 and I had forgotten to feed her the entire time since birth!

:haha:
I've had that same dream with both my first and second pregnancy (haven't had it this time around)... you'll be happy to know that I've never forgotten to feed either of them! ;)


----------



## nic18

proud! sorry baby is still small, he has plenty of time to grow :) :flow:


I'm term tomorrow :shock: 22days to go today! this little man better get his skates on I'm so fed up! having the odd niggles & had painful BH a few times! please please hurry up :haha:


----------



## Angelface2008

34 more days for me! I think he is starting to drop! My belly is so heavy and sometimes he feels like he is going to come out my butt! (Sorry TMI) I had a growth scan yesterday and he is measuring 33 weeks and not 35weeks which is is gestational age....hopefully it's nothing!


----------



## magicwhisper

Now I'm 36 weeks tomorrow I'm going to join the thread :)


----------



## proudparent88

I see everyones baby is bigger than mine and its hard to handle knowing how small he is. I have a friend due june 13th and her baby is measuring bigger than mine which really was hard to hear.


----------



## Rikkitikki

Erised said:


> Rikkitikki said:
> 
> 
> I had a dream that I had her and it was day 3 and I had forgotten to feed her the entire time since birth!
> 
> :haha:
> I've had that same dream with both my first and second pregnancy (haven't had it this time around)... you'll be happy to know that I've never forgotten to feed either of them! ;)Click to expand...

Lol, I bet they would never LET us forget! ;-p


----------



## endlessblue

proudparent88 said:


> I see everyones baby is bigger than mine and its hard to handle knowing how small he is. I have a friend due june 13th and her baby is measuring bigger than mine which really was hard to hear.

Try not to worry. Ultrasound measurements are so inaccurate, I had a growth scan today and my hospital won't even estimate weight due to inaccuracy. My sister in law, for example, was told her baby was 4.5lbs... a week later she gave birth and he weighed 6lbs2!


----------



## proudparent88

I know they can be off but with my other two being small i cant help but worry. They told me ds2 was around six pounds and two days later i had him and he was only five pounds six ounces so much smaller. Because he was small he developed three hernias one was an umbilical hernia the other two were in his groin. The first one they just missed cutting his sperm tube if we hadnt caught it they would have had to. He was three months old when they removed it then the umbilical hernia went away within he week nine months later he had to have a second hernia in his groin removed just from the opposite side. I did research and its most common in low birth weight and african american babies. I cant go through that again it was so hard to see him like that after surgery at three months old cause he had to stay the night i was so afraid to touch him with the iv i had oh stay with him cause i had ds1 at home and things. I am afraid of complications because of past events and the saying goes the past has a tendency to repeat itself and with the complications this pregnancy i am just beyond fearful.


----------



## PugMama22

Any May babies born yet? 

Even though I'm only 36 weeks I'm anxiously awaiting labor! This is going to be a long 4 weeks. 

Any signs of impending labor ladies?


----------



## proudparent88

None for me but i will only be 34 weeks on Thursday. As soon as i hit 37 weeks its try like hell to evict i want my body back and need some pain relief for my severe back problems and cant be on it pregnant.


----------



## noodles13

Ive got midwife today 34 weeks on friday..... for the last 3 days tho ita hurting to walk because everything down there feels bruised. That's howni can describe it. My whole pelvis and minnie everything feels bruised?? Anyone else feeling this


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> I know they can be off but with my other two being small i cant help but worry. They told me ds2 was around six pounds and two days later i had him and he was only five pounds six ounces so much smaller. Because he was small he developed three hernias one was an umbilical hernia the other two were in his groin. The first one they just missed cutting his sperm tube if we hadnt caught it they would have had to. He was three months old when they removed it then the umbilical hernia went away within he week nine months later he had to have a second hernia in his groin removed just from the opposite side. I did research and its most common in low birth weight and african american babies. I cant go through that again it was so hard to see him like that after surgery at three months old cause he had to stay the night i was so afraid to touch him with the iv i had oh stay with him cause i had ds1 at home and things. I am afraid of complications because of past events and the saying goes the past has a tendency to repeat itself and with the complications this pregnancy i am just beyond fearful.

I hadn't realised hernias were linked to low birth weight. My 1st girly had an umbilical hernia as well, thankfully hers was minor and treated easily at home. Quite happy we were in Holland actually, as when I've mentioned it to the English midwives they don't have a clue what I'm on about as it's not treated at home here apparently, or at least not the way they did it in Holland (they used silver nitrate sticks)



PugMama22 said:


> Any May babies born yet?
> 
> Even though I'm only 36 weeks I'm anxiously awaiting labor! This is going to be a long 4 weeks.
> 
> Any signs of impending labor ladies?


Not that I'm aware of! No-one has come forward in this thread as of yet anyway


----------



## noodles13

We so need a list of who is due on whathdate


----------



## HannahGraceee

No May babies that I'm aware of xx


----------



## magicwhisper

noodles13 said:


> We so need a list of who is due on whathdate

I second this idea :thumbup:


36 week midwife appointment in a couple of hours


----------



## nic18

Good luck zoey! 

I'm term today :dance:


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> We so need a list of who is due on whathdate

Noodles would you want to do this i would but its hard from my phone i have a smartphone that apparently isnt very smart lol. We could probably take it from the "May Emeralds" thread and copy and paste i cant do that from my phone


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> I know they can be off but with my other two being small i cant help but worry. They told me ds2 was around six pounds and two days later i had him and he was only five pounds six ounces so much smaller. Because he was small he developed three hernias one was an umbilical hernia the other two were in his groin. The first one they just missed cutting his sperm tube if we hadnt caught it they would have had to. He was three months old when they removed it then the umbilical hernia went away within he week nine months later he had to have a second hernia in his groin removed just from the opposite side. I did research and its most common in low birth weight and african american babies. I cant go through that again it was so hard to see him like that after surgery at three months old cause he had to stay the night i was so afraid to touch him with the iv i had oh stay with him cause i had ds1 at home and things. I am afraid of complications because of past events and the saying goes the past has a tendency to repeat itself and with the complications this pregnancy i am just beyond fearful.
> 
> I hadn't realised hernias were linked to low birth weight. My 1st girly had an umbilical hernia as well, thankfully hers was minor and treated easily at home. Quite happy we were in Holland actually, as when I've mentioned it to the English midwives they don't have a clue what I'm on about as it's not treated at home here apparently, or at least not the way they did it in Holland (they used silver nitrate sticks)
> 
> 
> 
> PugMama22 said:
> 
> 
> Any May babies born yet?
> 
> Even though I'm only 36 weeks I'm anxiously awaiting labor! This is going to be a long 4 weeks.
> 
> Any signs of impending labor ladies?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of! No-one has come forward in this thread as of yet anywayClick to expand...

I am attaching a pic of ds2 as a baby his umbilical hernia is visible here they dont treat them until age five if they dont go away on their own. His got to be the size of oh's thumb.
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/IMG_80888251652035_zpsxpnecgxl.jpeg


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I have an appointment today, not sure if she will check me or not but she did last week and I wasn't quite at 1 for dilation and was 50% effaced, not that any of that really means anything :haha: She checked last week because I was having the group B strep test done so I'm not sure she will check this week or not. I kind of hope so, it's always nice getting info :)

I'm due 5/5 so 19 days!! I'm excited to finally be in the teens.


----------



## noodles13

I cant do it on my phone either proud haha booooo! 

Ive been reading about the pain im in and it all says spd?


----------



## proudparent88

I dont even know what SPD is.... i was diagnosed with a fungal infection abd was ordered antibiotics well been struggling with a raw sore throat and bronchitis that they wouldnt order me an antibiotic for i started the one prescribed for my infection and the sore throat and bronchitis is gone. My drs kept saying it was viral even though i knew i needed an antibiotic as i always get the bacterial. Its frustratig cause had they listened i would have felt better by now.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just got back from the doc. I am dilated to almost 2. She asid she'll call it a "loose 1" because it's not quite 2 yet. Last week I wasn't quite at 1 so he's progressing. Said he's very very low. Still 50% effaced.

Could mean it's any minute could mean it will still be a few weeks. Babies come when they are ready :)


----------



## proudparent88

Hopin4ABump said:


> Just got back from the doc. I am dilated to almost 2. She asid she'll call it a "loose 1" because it's not quite 2 yet. Last week I wasn't quite at 1 so he's progressing. Said he's very very low. Still 50% effaced.
> 
> Could mean it's any minute could mean it will still be a few weeks. Babies come when they are ready :)

Good luck and keep us updated. I was like that with ds1 and two days later labor started


----------



## Lilly12

Think I'm not going to have dialation checked this time around.
With dd I was 1cm and baby was super low at 36 weeks so I got all excited. She wasn't born until 41 weeks lol


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Yeah I can understand why you wouldn't. For me it's nice to have the information, not that you can really do anything with it :) Just something to note.


----------



## Erised

Got my hospital letter through... 
I won't have my consultant appointment until 38+2, not happy about that *at all* 
Just so fed up with not having answers, not even knowing whether or not the sonographer was correct and that there is a small part of the placenta too close to the cervix. I'm going to be so so so angry if I end up having to go in for an emergency c-section on the side of caution, because of the late appointment. Worse so if it turns out there was enough room and I could have had my normal vaginal home birth. 

Just so done with this. I hate hospitals. Hate these appointments. Just want my normal uncomplicated birth back, a repeat of my 2nd birth. 

My midwife is going to talk to her senior midwife tomorrow and see if there's anything they can do. If not, I'll have to stick with the bloomin' late appointment and have a scheduled c-section (if I make it until then) when my midwife is away for the week and do it without her support (she's supposed to take on a doula form during a hospital delivery). Midwife had hoped for a c-section in the week of me being 38 weeks so she could be there, but if the appointment isn't even until 38+2 I'd say that's pretty darn unlikely.


----------



## noodles13

The midwife confirmed spd its symphis pubis dysfunction good lorf the pain and discomfort. .... been reffered to the hospital but it takes weeks and im due in 6
she took bloods to check for OC again as been itching but she said when 37 weeks gets here to try naturally induce labour! ?!? How ever am I supposed to do that haha


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> The midwife confirmed spd its symphis pubis dysfunction good lorf the pain and discomfort. .... been reffered to the hospital but it takes weeks and im due in 6
> she took bloods to check for OC again as been itching but she said when 37 weeks gets here to try naturally induce labour! ?!? How ever am I supposed to do that haha

I feel your pain, literally. Suffering for almost the whole of my pregnancy. Good for you that it's near the end now!

Lots of sex, curries, jumping etc etc :haha:


----------



## KRobbo

noodles13 said:


> The midwife confirmed spd its symphis pubis dysfunction good lorf the pain and discomfort. .... been reffered to the hospital but it takes weeks and im due in 6
> she took bloods to check for OC again as been itching but she said when 37 weeks gets here to try naturally induce labour! ?!? How ever am I supposed to do that haha

I have exactly the same pain. Bruising feeling like having been riding a bike, as well as very sharp pain all through the pelvis. I'm having the baby 2 weeks tops so I'm going to live with it - but ouch!

Also lots of sex for induction!


----------



## x__amour

Had my 37 week appointment yesterday. Everything's great. No dilation as of yet. Started taking EPO on Sunday so hopefully that'll help things along!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Erised - Hopefully the midwives can do something about it! I understand your frustration, I have to deal with the hospital too when I was planning to avoid that entirely and it's such a pain in the a**.

Apart from my BH being much more frequent, I haven't noticed any signs of labour yet. This baby needs to stay inside for 5 more days (until we've got the okay to use the birth center instead of going to the hospital for the birth) so it's alright. And we need to go buy the car seat... But after that, as soon as he can, I'd like baby to hurry up!

My skin is so tight today, my stretch marks _hurt_. I've got new ones just above my belly button as of yesterday too. Ugh. At least it shows that my little boy is growing, right?


----------



## noodles13

And to top it off both my girla have the sickness bug. I can hardly move im just sitting here crying at the min with utter despair ive had enough I have to look after my girls too and how can I when I am having to crawl on the bloody floor when trying to clean their sick up my god ive hit a wall atm


----------



## ltrip84

Im due may 6th but they are inducing me Monday evening due to hypertension. So I really wont be having a may baby even though I'm due in May. Once I have him (probably on Tuesday) I will be 38 weeks exactly. Oh, and I was 1/2 cm dialated this past Friday!


----------



## proudparent88

I am getting a ton of cervix shots from baby some it goes from a painful feeling in my butt through my lady parts. I will be so glad when this is over.


----------



## daddiesgift

Nothing new going on here. No signs of baby coming yet, which is good! I have lots going on so if she can hold off till at least 38.5 weeks that would be great!!


----------



## Misscalais

proudparent88 said:


> I know they can be off but with my other two being small i cant help but worry. They told me ds2 was around six pounds and two days later i had him and he was only five pounds six ounces so much smaller. Because he was small he developed three hernias one was an umbilical hernia the other two were in his groin. The first one they just missed cutting his sperm tube if we hadnt caught it they would have had to. He was three months old when they removed it then the umbilical hernia went away within he week nine months later he had to have a second hernia in his groin removed just from the opposite side. I did research and its most common in low birth weight and african american babies. I cant go through that again it was so hard to see him like that after surgery at three months old cause he had to stay the night i was so afraid to touch him with the iv i had oh stay with him cause i had ds1 at home and things. I am afraid of complications because of past events and the saying goes the past has a tendency to repeat itself and with the complications this pregnancy i am just beyond fearful.

My nephew was born 5lb at 41 weeks, they thought he was going to be around 7lb. He's perfectly fine and 9 this year. Still a slim boy but very healthy. Maybe you just make small kiddos? All this stress about it can't be helping. :hugs:
My 2nd DS had an UH as well but he was 9lb and went away on its own thank goodness I'd hate to have a small bub go through surgery.


----------



## tuppance

I can officially join the labour watch thread today as I'm 36 weeks :happydance:. I've been waiting for the 36 week mark, as if bubba comes now it should be fine (obviously want it to stay in a bit longer.)

I have no labour symptoms, but have been up all night vomiting with my second tummy bug in about 3 or 4 weeks so I am desperately trying to stay hydrated! 

Hope you're all ok, and it's nearly May ... hooray - can't wait it have my body back! :happydance:


----------



## nic18

Itrip good luck with your induction!


----------



## ericacaca

I'm here too! Nearly 37 weeks! Woohoo! xxx


----------



## proudparent88

Hit he 34 week mark today woo hoo! 3 weeks until full term so jard to believe but so ready for him to be here!


----------



## KRobbo

ltrip84 said:


> Im due may 6th but they are inducing me Monday evening due to hypertension. So I really wont be having a may baby even though I'm due in May. Once I have him (probably on Tuesday) I will be 38 weeks exactly. Oh, and I was 1/2 cm dialated this past Friday!

Good luck x


----------



## proudparent88

ltrip84 said:


> Im due may 6th but they are inducing me Monday evening due to hypertension. So I really wont be having a may baby even though I'm due in May. Once I have him (probably on Tuesday) I will be 38 weeks exactly. Oh, and I was 1/2 cm dialated this past Friday!

Much luck to you for your induction let us know how it goes.


----------



## magicwhisper

started rlt tablets today :D


----------



## nic18

can't believe how close we all are! 
2weeks 6days I've got left, I remember my BFP like it was yesterday :shock: this pregnancy has went to fast!


----------



## proudparent88

I feel like it has been fast at times and also drug on. Anyone else find themselves just easily irritated and pissed off at simple things for no reason?


----------



## nic18

I get annoyed at OH for no reason sometimes :haha:


----------



## slyphoxymoma

proudparent88 said:


> I know this might seem early but desperate to start this! While at L&D last monday two women was in labor and i found myself getting jealous and anxious for Zachary to arrive. Anyone else feel like this? Also lets try something for fun and predict when labor will start how it will go how long it will last ect. I predict mine will start around the 11th lasting through the night for about seven hours and he will be born on the 12th.

I am so jealous! I wish Greyson was here. I know its safer for hom to stay put but I want my baby and my body back!


----------



## slyphoxymoma

I think it will happen may 6th or the 24th. I think it will be painful as always. I predict 6-9 hours. I have never went into labor early with my other two but this time seems way different! I feel like he'll be ready sooner. He is due May 27th, my Grandma and Brothers birthday.


----------



## slyphoxymoma

I think it will happen may 6th or the 24th. I think it will be painful as always. I predict 6-9 hours. I have never went into labor early with my other two but this time seems way different! I feel like he'll be ready sooner. He is due May 27th, my Grandma and Brothers birthday.


----------



## slyphoxymoma

proudparent88 said:


> I know this might seem early but desperate to start this! While at L&D last monday two women was in labor and i found myself getting jealous and anxious for Zachary to arrive. Anyone else feel like this? Also lets try something for fun and predict when labor will start how it will go how long it will last ect. I predict mine will start around the 11th lasting through the night for about seven hours and he will be born on the 12th.

I am so jealous! I wish Greyson was here. I know its safer for hom to stay put but I want my baby and my body back!


----------



## proudparent88

slyphoxymoma said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> I know this might seem early but desperate to start this! While at L&D last monday two women was in labor and i found myself getting jealous and anxious for Zachary to arrive. Anyone else feel like this? Also lets try something for fun and predict when labor will start how it will go how long it will last ect. I predict mine will start around the 11th lasting through the night for about seven hours and he will be born on the 12th.
> 
> I am so jealous! I wish Greyson was here. I know its safer for hom to stay put but I want my baby and my body back!Click to expand...

I have three weeks until full term its going by so fast but i am just so tired of pretty much living at my drs office because of the NSTs i have to get. I would love to seebhim come on either the 11th of May (Mother's Day) or the 12th as my other two were both born on the 12th.


----------



## tuppance

Good luck itrip84!

Slyphoxymama - were your first two late then? If so, were you induced both times? I'm clinging into the hope that the second child should come earlier than the first!


----------



## tuppance

ericacaca said:


> I'm here too! Nearly 37 weeks! Woohoo! xxx

Nearly full term :happydance: Is your LO engaged / head down? Mine's still flipping round all over the shop!


----------



## Erised

ltrip84 said:


> Im due may 6th but they are inducing me Monday evening due to hypertension. So I really wont be having a may baby even though I'm due in May. Once I have him (probably on Tuesday) I will be 38 weeks exactly. Oh, and I was 1/2 cm dialated this past Friday!

Good luck with your induction, hope all goes well and you get to hold your baby not too long atfer =)



proudparent88 said:


> Hit he 34 week mark today woo hoo! 3 weeks until full term so jard to believe but so ready for him to be here!

Happy 34 Weeks!! Hope your little man gets to stay for at least another 3 weeks =)

Well... I spoke to my midwife today! 
She spoke to her boss this morning, and her boss was absolutely fuming that the hospital was planning on leaving me until 38+2 before being seen. She got on the phone to the hospital straight away, with my midwife there, and basically asked what they were playing at leaving a woman with placenta previa that late before even getting the confirmation scan in. The hospital apologised and funnily enough they managed to get me in any time before 3.15pm today! 

We went in and had to wait for about an hour, but it was totally worth it. We got the absolute best news ever, news that we didn't really see coming though hoped above hope for ... the sonographer was wrong and there's no placenta!! Last night after re-reading my scan report I'd lost hope of her being wrong really, as it actually says the placenta was laying right against my cervix without any room between at all. Sonographer today scanned internally first and couldn't find the edge of the placenta at all because it was that far away from the cervix, she went all the way up to my bladder =D ... Baby's head is right on my cervix, and the cervix is completely clear. She then did an abdominal scan to confirm her findings. 

According to the sonographer today it's possible that I had a small contractions right at the time of the previous scan, as that can sometimes make it look like there's placenta there. That would also explain why on the abdominal scans everything looked miles away. 

I've, once again, been completely cleared for a home birth =D


----------



## Rachie004

Fantastic news Erised :D


----------



## proudparent88

So i am an app nut i like to do everything with an app. So i downloaded one for my hospital plan. In fact its called Hospital Plan it is a nice app but i have a total brain block because i have to add my own list of hospital bag items and my brain Is mush can you gals recommend what i need to take for three day stay?


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Im due may 6th but they are inducing me Monday evening due to hypertension. So I really wont be having a may baby even though I'm due in May. Once I have him (probably on Tuesday) I will be 38 weeks exactly. Oh, and I was 1/2 cm dialated this past Friday!
> 
> Good luck with your induction, hope all goes well and you get to hold your baby not too long atfer =)
> 
> 
> 
> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Hit he 34 week mark today woo hoo! 3 weeks until full term so jard to believe but so ready for him to be here!Click to expand...
> 
> Happy 34 Weeks!! Hope your little man gets to stay for at least another 3 weeks =)
> 
> Well... I spoke to my midwife today!
> She spoke to her boss this morning, and her boss was absolutely fuming that the hospital was planning on leaving me until 38+2 before being seen. She got on the phone to the hospital straight away, with my midwife there, and basically asked what they were playing at leaving a woman with placenta previa that late before even getting the confirmation scan in. The hospital apologised and funnily enough they managed to get me in any time before 3.15pm today!
> 
> We went in and had to wait for about an hour, but it was totally worth it. We got the absolute best news ever, news that we didn't really see coming though hoped above hope for ... the sonographer was wrong and there's no placenta!! Last night after re-reading my scan report I'd lost hope of her being wrong really, as it actually says the placenta was laying right against my cervix without any room between at all. Sonographer today scanned internally first and couldn't find the edge of the placenta at all because it was that far away from the cervix, she went all the way up to my bladder =D ... Baby's head is right on my cervix, and the cervix is completely clear. She then did an abdominal scan to confirm her findings.
> 
> According to the sonographer today it's possible that I had a small contractions right at the time of the previous scan, as that can sometimes make it look like there's placenta there. That would also explain why on the abdominal scans everything looked miles away.
> 
> I've, once again, been completely cleared for a home birth =DClick to expand...

Yay so happy for you!!!! Huge hus and congrats!!!!


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> So i am an app nut i like to do everything with an app. So i downloaded one for my hospital plan. In fact its called Hospital Plan it is a nice app but i have a total brain block because i have to add my own list of hospital bag items and my brain Is mush can you gals recommend what i need to take for three day stay?

I'm sure it's not a complete list, but this is what I had down on my list:

- Night dress, front buttons to allow for breastfeeding (x3)
- Maternity pads 
- Breastfeeding pads
- Lansinoh
- Breastfeeding pillow (as apparently hospital ones are crap?)
- Massive underwear that goes over the c-section scar
- Leggings or Jogging bottoms 
- Lose top for coming home in
- Slippers
- Dressing gown 
- Peppermint tea (to relieve gas pains after c-section)
- Non Spill, Sports Cap drink bottle (for when unable to move and get a drink after epidural)
- Small bottles of body wash, shampoo and conditioner 
- Lipbalm 
- DS / Phone / Phone Charger / Laptop + Charger / Book 
- Camera + Spare batteries


----------



## Mrs.stefka

Great list, Erised. I may have to steal it.


----------



## emalou90

Pleased for you erised!!


----------



## proudparent88

Thanks erised! Anyone have anything else? Most likely i will have a vaginal birth but am having surgery to get my tubal so i will have to be careful cause of that.

I am making eggs for egg salad sabdwhiches and drinking a tall glass of whole milk this kid gives me some odd cravings lol


----------



## FleurDeMai

That's great news, erised! Very happy for you :)


----------



## Impatientwait

Ugh...so close and came down with a horrid cold. Now im really not getting any of the sleep i need...and now instead of wanting him to come now, i dont want to feel like this plus labour. But i di did read a few places ( maybe coincidences) of women getting a cold then when they got over it.boom...baby time..fingers crossed he waits


----------



## nic18

Happy 38weeks impatientwait!


----------



## noodles13

Got my physio app for next wed that was surprisingly quick

im 34 weeks today and my right knee was hurting so bad last night I just cried like a big ibaby haha


----------



## victoria11

Can't believe I have less than 2 weeks now! Time is going so fast! Feeling pretty good considering and feel like I'll go to my due date xx


----------



## proudparent88

barely passed the nonstress test today but did. Everytime i go for a nonstress test it keeps getting more and more difficult for him to pass. :-( They have trouble getting his heart rate spikes and him to move.

Does anyone elses back in the clear lower area feel like its gonna snap in two?


----------



## ltrip84

I'm right there with you proudparent! Actually, I think my baby boy is on the less active side anyways and has been from the getgo. Now, I just think he's out of room to move. lol!


----------



## proudparent88

ltrip84 said:


> I'm right there with you proudparent! Actually, I think my baby boy is on the less active side anyways and has been from the getgo. Now, I just think he's out of room to move. lol!

Its hard cause it worries me each time they try so hard to get what they need and each time its harder and harder and i am afraid of an early induction.


----------



## gaves99

proudparent88 said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you proudparent! Actually, I think my baby boy is on the less active side anyways and has been from the getgo. Now, I just think he's out of room to move. lol!
> 
> Its hard cause it worries me each time they try so hard to get what they need and each time its harder and harder and i am afraid of an early induction.Click to expand...

One of my friends that failed the test and has super high BP was induced on Wednesday morning. She was given something to incert to ripen the certix then a drip. After 12 hours of that and NOTHING happening, she was sent home. I cant even imagine the emotional rollercoaster.

Keep strong and thinking of you! :hugs: Hope there is a few more weeks for baby to cook for you!!


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> Its hard cause it worries me each time they try so hard to get what they need and each time its harder and harder and i am afraid of an early induction.

Hope your little man is done playing up and will be good for the next few non stress tests. I can only imagine what it must feel like. Have they mentioned at all whether it's just a fluke / time of day that's causing him to barely pass, or whether they think there may be a reason behind it? Are your appointments around the same time of day? Maybe he's just lazy at that point? 

I had 1 non stress test with Abigail, which we barely passed as she kept being active for 9 minutes then dropping off to sleep for ages. Never quite made the 10 minute mark they were looking for, but after an hour and a half of following the same pattern they decided she was fine. 

When's your next test? Does the Easter weekend delay it at all?


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Its hard cause it worries me each time they try so hard to get what they need and each time its harder and harder and i am afraid of an early induction.
> 
> Hope your little man is done playing up and will be good for the next few non stress tests. I can only imagine what it must feel like. Have they mentioned at all whether it's just a fluke / time of day that's causing him to barely pass, or whether they think there may be a reason behind it? Are your appointments around the same time of day? Maybe he's just lazy at that point?
> 
> I had 1 non stress test with Abigail, which we barely passed as she kept being active for 9 minutes then dropping off to sleep for ages. Never quite made the 10 minute mark they were looking for, but after an hour and a half of following the same pattern they decided she was fine.
> 
> When's your next test? Does the Easter weekend delay it at all?Click to expand...

They are always at the same time nine am. They havent given any reasons behind why he is doing so poorly but i honestly dont think they take into consideration lack of room and sleeping they use this noise thing which scates him out of his hyde and make me drink water eat crackers switch sides numerous times. Its irritating and frustrating.


----------



## FleurDeMai

What's the non stress test? Never heard of it before, and if I did the term in French must be very different because it doesn't ring a bell.


----------



## daddiesgift

My friend due on same day as me just had her baby at exactly 34 weeks. He weighed nearly 6 pounds! Healthy, no nicu stay and so far has had zero problems! It was kind of weird to think that's what my baby looks like right now!


----------



## Mrs_T

Hi everyone! I've been rubbish at catching up on here since they've moved it!!!

Anyone had their baby yet??!!! Still not really like it's gonna be anytime soon for me. The only promising sign I've had is lots of pushing / pressure down there...think he's pushing himself down in position. Sometimes it's quite a sharp pain and gives me shooting pains (similar to cramp) in my groin muscles (very top of my thighs). I think when that happens he might just be pushing on a nerve? Anyone else had this?

In other news, we've FINALLY done everything we're going to do in his nursery (were just not putting the cot in there til it'll be used). And we got everything big down from the loft too yesterday - some bits need a bit of a wipe down but otherwise, I finally feel ready (and impatient) to meet my little prince! :)


----------



## noodles13

Im so impatient too


----------



## flowergirl7

So when I went to the doctors last Monday I found out I was 1 cm dilated. :) Of course I'm excited, but I know I can and probably will sit like this for a few more weeks. So I've fallen for some of the rumors on how to get your cervix ripened or ready. I've been enjoying a fresh pineapple this morning and DH and I have stepped up the sex routine this week. We'll see. At least both are good for your health :)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Starting raspberry tleaf tea and capsules as of tomorrow! Eviction notice for bubba has been served but couldn't start until tomorrow as is FOBs bday today and he didn't want anything to happen during his meal or night out :')!! Come on bubba nearly time to make an appearance!! Xxxx


----------



## Erised

We've got at least 1 May baby on the way...
Darlin65 posted that her waters have gone, so she'll be having baby today or tomorrow =)
Think she was due on the 2nd of May?


----------



## flowergirl7

katiemckeiver said:


> Starting raspberry tleaf tea and capsules as of tomorrow! Eviction notice for bubba has been served but couldn't start until tomorrow as is FOBs bday today and he didn't want anything to happen during his meal or night out :')!! Come on bubba nearly time to make an appearance!! Xxxx

I'm going to try some of this too. I love raspberry and tea so it can't hurt :) Good luck !


----------



## proudparent88

FleurDeMai said:


> What's the non stress test? Never heard of it before, and if I did the term in French must be very different because it doesn't ring a bell.

With a non stress test thy watch heart rate and movement everytime i feel him move i have to push a button they want to see his heart rate spike at least three times and so many movements in a particular time period. If the test is failed it can mean the baby is in distress and may need delivered. everytime after a failed test i am sent to L&D for further monitoring. When at L&D i do not have to push a button they just use the monitors


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> We've got at least 1 May baby on the way...
> Darlin65 posted that her waters have gone, so she'll be having baby today or tomorrow =)
> Think she was due on the 2nd of May?

Anyone else happy for her yet jealous? Lol Good luck Darlin65!!


----------



## smallhelen

Not sure, but I may have been the first! Our little man was born at 5:02 pm on Thursday 17 April - he was actually due on 6 May. Labour was 17 hours and quite tricky towards the end - my lovely birth plan went out of the window! He was 6 lbs 7, so a good weight for nearly three weeks early. But we are home and safe and doing well.
Good luck to everyone else.

(must remember to change my ticker soon. :) )


----------



## proudparent88

smallhelen said:


> Not sure, but I may have been the first! Our little man was born at 5:02 pm on Thursday 17 April - he was actually due on 6 May. Labour was 17 hours and quite tricky towards the end - my lovely birth plan went out of the window! He was 6 lbs 7, so a good weight for nearly three weeks early. But we are home and safe and doing well.
> Good luck to everyone else.

Congrats glad you are both doig well i bet lo is adorable! 

What is full term 36 or 37 weeks? I keep hearing 36 is but i thought 37 was. I know weekly appointments for me start at 36 weeks. I am just totally confused now though. I am having another one of those "I just feel odd" day today. BH today too ugh....


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations, smallhelen!


----------



## FleurDeMai

proudparent88 said:


> FleurDeMai said:
> 
> 
> What's the non stress test? Never heard of it before, and if I did the term in French must be very different because it doesn't ring a bell.
> 
> With a non stress test thy watch heart rate and movement everytime i feel him move i have to push a button they want to see his heart rate spike at least three times and so many movements in a particular time period. If the test is failed it can mean the baby is in distress and may need delivered. everytime after a failed test i am sent to L&D for further monitoring. When at L&D i do not have to push a button they just use the monitorsClick to expand...

Thanks for the explanation! I'm not sure how they call it in my language, I only know that I've had to do it a few weeks ago. Sorry to hear that your baby doesn't cooperate. I was lucky to have it scheduled at a time of the day where mine is very active already, I would've hated for him to be asleep during and being sent for further monitoring.


----------



## proudparent88

Yea mine just isnt cooperative at all. I dont know if its that or something else though so i do worry.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Is he more active at another time of the day? You could request that your appointment be scheduled then instead of always doing it at the same time when he might be sleeping.


----------



## Erised

smallhelen said:


> Not sure, but I may have been the first! Our little man was born at 5:02 pm on Thursday 17 April - he was actually due on 6 May. Labour was 17 hours and quite tricky towards the end - my lovely birth plan went out of the window! He was 6 lbs 7, so a good weight for nearly three weeks early. But we are home and safe and doing well.
> Good luck to everyone else.
> 
> (must remember to change my ticker soon. :) )

Aww, congrats!! That's a brilliant weight. Enjoy your newborn cuddles =D



proudparent88 said:


> Congrats glad you are both doig well i bet lo is adorable!
> 
> What is full term 36 or 37 weeks? I keep hearing 36 is but i thought 37 was. I know weekly appointments for me start at 36 weeks. I am just totally confused now though. I am having another one of those "I just feel odd" day today. BH today too ugh....

I was told 37 weeks, that's what my midwives go by anyway. That said, they've also said that if I'm mid or late 36 weeks they'd still be fine with going ahead with my home birth even though I'm not 'technically' term yet. In fact, my midwife was saying she was hoping either myself or her other lady due the day before me would go into labour this weekend so she wouldn't have to worry about our births clashing lol ... not gonna be me! Not ready yet.


----------



## proudparent88

I cleaned my bedroom up today and in the middle took a break and suddenly got BH i guess i am better off to take it easy. I just get sick of everything being a mess and getting no help but instead criticized over the mess that i didnt make ugh its so hard with two kids under five and being so pregnant!


----------



## proudparent88

FleurDeMai said:


> Is he more active at another time of the day? You could request that your appointment be scheduled then instead of always doing it at the same time when he might be sleeping.

Sadly no he is about the same throughout the day its usually the day before my NST he is active all day and then the next day he wants to sleep. And they only do then twice a week and any other day i have to go to L&D for it.


----------



## proudparent88

So i figured out what it is thatis making me feel odd. My kids had the flu and now oh and i both have it only we both have the throwing up but i also have the other half too my poor hemorrhoids hurt so bad.


----------



## nic18

Congratulations smallHelen!

I know a few girls from the other may thread have had their babies to :)


----------



## Mrs_T

Congrats smallhelen! 

Can't wait to meet my little man now... That moment when they get passed onto your chest :cloud9: can't wait!

Proudparent... Hope you feel better soon :(


----------



## nic18

Had dull period pains all day. :(


----------



## noodles13

This is my 3rd baby and the only time ive ever had braxton hicks! My god theyre strong haha I have to stand still for a bit till they pass


----------



## katiemckeiver

Made it through the meal! Met bubbas godparents that his daddy chose and I love them!! Now I can start the rlt and capsules and get bouncing on my ball...after a good nights sleep that is! Its 10.40 and im knackered and in bed! If this was me this time last year not pregnant...idve been ashamed of myself for being lazy haha! Xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

I am so ready for Zachary to arrive it honestly is so hard right now being pregnant i am exhausted had BH on and off today they actually double me over hoping he isnt getting ready now because its still too soon.


----------



## Teeny

urgh! just vomited. not uncommon in this pregnancy to have a random bit of vomiting, but I have been feeling nauseous for about a week on a nd off now. I think my stomach is just not handling this pregnancy as well a my first! :-(


----------



## proudparent88

Teeny said:


> urgh! just vomited. not uncommon in this pregnancy to have a random bit of vomiting, but I have been feeling nauseous for about a week on a nd off now. I think my stomach is just not handling this pregnancy as well a my first! :-(

I am struggling with it too. Right now with an added flu bug that doesnt help. Hope you soon feel better being sick is miserable.


----------



## emalou90

Argh itchy hot hands woke me up last night, still have them now!
I'm hoping it's just my sensitive skin rather than anything serious. Anyone had OC?


----------



## noodles13

Yep me...... had it with my second pregnancy and had to be induced at 37 weeks 

palms of hands and soles of feet itching ligjt coloured poo and very dark wee....mm keep a look out for the signs ask for a bile acid blood test cant hurt just making sure

in subsequent pregnancies you only have a 10% chance of not getting it again and I haven't got it this time im in the lucky few but ive been tested twice already as I have been itching alot. Still negative tho so could be the weather maybe?


----------



## endlessblue

I remember seeing this thread a while back and thinking "oh that's ages away!". Now I'm turning 36 weeks today, only a week from technically being classed as full term... oh my! The last few weeks have flown by - anyone else feel the same?!


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Yep me...... had it with my second pregnancy and had to be induced at 37 weeks
> 
> palms of hands and soles of feet itching ligjt coloured poo and very dark wee....mm keep a look out for the signs ask for a bile acid blood test cant hurt just making sure
> 
> in subsequent pregnancies you only have a 10% chance of not getting it again and I haven't got it this time im in the lucky few but ive been tested twice already as I have been itching alot. Still negative tho so could be the weather maybe?

Thanks noodles.
Stools are normal so that's good. Will inspect my pee later :haha:
My hands and feet are hot but the itching is on top of my hands and on the inside of my wrists (not feet, just hot) so might just be my skin acting up, I'll keep an eye on other symptoms.

Might be the fact I washed up a million dishes from our early Easter Dinner yesterday - without gloves!


----------



## endlessblue

I keep feeling pressure this morning in my bum (sorry tmi!!) every so often. What does this mean?! Is it just baby pushing further down?


----------



## proudparent88

endlessblue said:


> I keep feeling pressure this morning in my bum (sorry tmi!!) every so often. What does this mean?! Is it just baby pushing further down?

Could be. I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and when i wiped i noticed i am losing bits of my mucus plug should i be worried as i am only 34+3? I only lost it once with a previous pregnancy before labor started at the same time i started losing it.


----------



## nic18

Proudparent, I wouldn't be to worried if it's a one off as it regenerates itself :) just keep an eye on it!


----------



## proudparent88

nic18 said:


> Proudparent, I wouldn't be to worried if it's a one off as it regenerates itself :) just keep an eye on it!

Ok. Thanks yea gonna watch it and i was more worried since i have been having BH like crazy lately and with all the complications i am just more easily worried about things.


----------



## endlessblue

proudparent88 said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> I keep feeling pressure this morning in my bum (sorry tmi!!) every so often. What does this mean?! Is it just baby pushing further down?
> 
> Could be. I woke up this morning and went to the bathroom and when i wiped i noticed i am losing bits of my mucus plug should i be worried as i am only 34+3? I only lost it once with a previous pregnancy before labor started at the same time i started losing it.Click to expand...

I've heard that you can lose your mucus plug for several weeks before labour actually starts. But do keep an eye on it


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Was sat on the sofa this morning when I started feeling what must of been hiccups. Due to the fact her head is so low I end up saying in an excited voice to the hubby "I can feel hiccups in my bum" then I had to stop him from writing that quote and posting it on Facebook :D


----------



## endlessblue

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Was sat on the sofa this morning when I started feeling what must of been hiccups. Due to the fact her head is so low I end up saying in an excited voice to the hubby "I can feel hiccups in my bum" then I had to stop him from writing that quote and posting it on Facebook :D

Haha! Mine is very low in my pelvis so I always feel hiccups in my cervix/bum area. It's a strange feeling isn't it!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Very strange feeling!


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I feel it there too about 8 times a day!! So strong that last night I laid there and felt really sick


----------



## proudparent88

Thats funny lol my baby isnt low that i can tell a lot of the time bt the other day i was standing in line at the store and felt a ton of pressure in my cervix so i know he was low that day but its hard to tell at times.


----------



## Starry Night

I started losing bits of plug with DS in second tri and he went full term so it doesn't always mean anything. But I went into labour really quick after having bloody show.

I've been getting some quite snotty discharge from time to time the past few days. Not sure if it's bit of plug or not as it's not completely jelly-like. But it's definitely gross and not like regular discharge (no foul odors though)


----------



## proudparent88

Yea mine didnt smell either but it does have a brownish tinge to it and still noticig some brownish discharge.


----------



## proudparent88

Can anyone tell me if oh can catch bacterial vaginosis? Also has anyone else had it but never showed symptoms that are described?


----------



## proudparent88

Ok tmi here but found what helps me sleep and itscalways when i get my O just thought it might be helpful to some others with sleep issues


----------



## Impatientwait

Anyone else as far as me and sick with a cold and throwing up ? I got sick with a cold abouy 6 days ago..its slowly going besides the runny nose and cough and now i get indigestion so bad eoth everything i eat that i throw everything up..im staying dehydrated but it still worries me...im calling my dr tom to see if they can get me in sooner than wed.


----------



## Phantom

Feeling period-like cramps today. I thought that was odd. But I did a ton of walking yesterday so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## nic18

False labour started last night :(! From 6 till half 10 I was having contractions. Went to bed and nothing today :(


----------



## KRobbo

Sounds like things are hotting up on the May board, a baby already and lots of bodies getting ready. I was a bridesmaid this weekend so I am completely exhausted today. I need a few days of rest before I get any early Labour, last time I had contractions from 37 weeks off and on every day and a few at 36 weeks when we dtd. Planning on dtd in the next few days as for me at least it does seem to make cramps that change my cervix which is why I have abstained until now. As I might be induced this week I need to do what I can to make it a success!


----------



## KRobbo

nic18 said:


> False labour started last night :(! From 6 till half 10 I was having contractions. Went to bed and nothing today :(

It's annoying but hopefully it's making changes so when you go it will be quicker.


----------



## Mrs_T

Like a few others, I *think* I've had period pain type cramps really low down this morning and also mild back ache! I'm probably reading into things that arewnt really happening though!

We're off for a day at the zoo today, which will mean lots of walking...hopefully that'll get things started! 

Nic18...let's hope that's a good sign that actual labour is close!


----------



## nic18

Mrs_T, enjoy the zoo! hope it gets things moving along :) 

KRobbo, keep rested, sounds like you've had a busy weekend!


----------



## Misscalais

Hi girls! I keep forgetting this thread has been moved its so frustrating! 
Nothing to report from me, I'm SO ready for this baby to arrive and it looks like everyone else if fed up too.
Anyone else getting lighting crotch, my god! I never had it with my older boys but I've been getting it a lot with this bub and its mainly when I'm food shopping or cleaning its awful! I also keep getting cramps in my inner thigh. I'm just so done I want my baby out!
I set up his bed today and washes clothes last week. Also finished packing his bag for hospital just need to finish doing mine.
How's everyone?


----------



## nic18

Misscalais said:


> Hi girls! I keep forgetting this thread has been moved its so frustrating!
> Nothing to report from me, I'm SO ready for this baby to arrive and it looks like everyone else if fed up too.
> Anyone else getting lighting crotch, my god! I never had it with my older boys but I've been getting it a lot with this bub and its mainly when I'm food shopping or cleaning its awful! I also keep getting cramps in my inner thigh. I'm just so done I want my baby out!
> I set up his bed today and washes clothes last week. Also finished packing his bag for hospital just need to finish doing mine.
> How's everyone?

ah the lightening pains are awful aren't they :shock:! I seem to get them in bed quite a lot and OH is like 'what are you jumping at :haha: 
I'm good thanks! just the same as you, fed up & want baby OUT! had false labour last night and it was awful! getting your hopes up for nothing :(! yay for getting his bed and all his clothes washed :D


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I lazed around too much yesterday and my hips seized up so today I'm wandering around town to loosen them up while I shop. I find I have to do at least 30 mins of walking a day or my muscles hate me, anyone else finding this?


----------



## Mrs_T

nic18 said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! I keep forgetting this thread has been moved its so frustrating!
> Nothing to report from me, I'm SO ready for this baby to arrive and it looks like everyone else if fed up too.
> Anyone else getting lighting crotch, my god! I never had it with my older boys but I've been getting it a lot with this bub and its mainly when I'm food shopping or cleaning its awful! I also keep getting cramps in my inner thigh. I'm just so done I want my baby out!
> I set up his bed today and washes clothes last week. Also finished packing his bag for hospital just need to finish doing mine.
> How's everyone?
> 
> ah the lightening pains are awful aren't they :shock:! I seem to get them in bed quite a lot and OH is like 'what are you jumping at :haha:
> I'm good thanks! just the same as you, fed up & want baby OUT! had false labour last night and it was awful! getting your hopes up for nothing :(! yay for getting his bed and all his clothes washed :DClick to expand...

I'm with you both on the lightning pains - right in my bits and at the top of my thigh/groin! Only started this week. Is mainly in the evenings.


----------



## proudparent88

I have horrible sciatic neeve pain and keep getting charlie horses which means low potassium not new for me. I still have a few weeks until term but have started losing tiny bits of plug and getting bh so annoying. Hope everyone is well and good luck to you all that are trying to kick things off!


----------



## gaves99

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I lazed around too much yesterday and my hips seized up so today I'm wandering around town to loosen them up while I shop. I find I have to do at least 30 mins of walking a day or my muscles hate me, anyone else finding this?

Oh yea! There are times I go to stand up and my hip KILLS. If I try to change clothes and put full weight on right hip, it feels likes its going to give out and I get this shooting pain. Now not comfy standing, sitting or laying. Was trying to be better about walking but now the more I do I regret it and am I'm excruciating pain by the time I get in bed. 

Lots of tightness and BH lately too as well as the discharge picking up, ew.


----------



## proudparent88

gaves99 said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> I lazed around too much yesterday and my hips seized up so today I'm wandering around town to loosen them up while I shop. I find I have to do at least 30 mins of walking a day or my muscles hate me, anyone else finding this?
> 
> Oh yea! There are times I go to stand up and my hip KILLS. If I try to change clothes and put full weight on right hip, it feels likes its going to give out and I get this shooting pain. Now not comfy standing, sitting or laying. Was trying to be better about walking but now the more I do I regret it and am I'm excruciating pain by the time I get in bed.
> 
> Lots of tightness and BH lately too as well as the discharge picking up, ew.Click to expand...

Yea the increase in discharge is gross i totally agree! 

I feel constantly exhausted but push myself to clean and go to the store as well as appointments. I will only have two days this week that i will be home and even those days i have people coming to me. Its so stressful being so constantly busy and its soon gonna be harder with weekly prenatal appointments but luckily i can combine them with my NSTs. I have to see two different surgeons on wednesday. Prenatal and NST tomorrow then another NST Friday. Ugh what a busy week!


----------



## Impatientwait

Yeah im getting the lighting crotch too..i didnt know what it was at first... stopped me in my tracks and scared my husband...mine was in the inner part of the very top of my thigh..ouch!


----------



## Mrs_Wright

My May baby became an April baby when she made her entrance at 35 weeks and 3 days!


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I lazed around too much yesterday and my hips seized up so today I'm wandering around town to loosen them up while I shop. I find I have to do at least 30 mins of walking a day or my muscles hate me, anyone else finding this?

SPD makes me want to exercise to "loosen" up, but obviously that's the wrong thing to do :haha:
The pain I'm getting is from the silly relaxin hormones!


----------



## noodles13

Ive got physio for spd on wed. .... I wonder what they will do? 

My urine is really dark almost looks like light watery blood when I wipe but it isnt. Ive been checked for OC twice because ive had it before and its totally clear so dont know why its so dark atm


----------



## katiemckeiver

Anyone had back labour before? Ive had bh over past few weeks but since about 10pm last night I've been in agony...its now 4.20pm and its still going painkillers doing nothing and I feel very sick...getting pains in bump aswell every so often but its mainly my back...my mum is unsure (thats a first) whenever i had bh before she just laughed at me...but now...she's actually concerned...gonna jump in bath now see if they ease off but im not sure they will...any tips? :/ xxxx


----------



## noodles13

I did with my first. ... rocking on hands and knees helped me and warm baths


----------



## Mrs_T

Mrs_Wright said:


> My May baby became an April baby when she made her entrance at 35 weeks and 3 days!

Huge congrats!!! Enjoy your little bundle!


----------



## Mrs_T

katiemckeiver said:


> Anyone had back labour before? Ive had bh over past few weeks but since about 10pm last night I've been in agony...its now 4.20pm and its still going painkillers doing nothing and I feel very sick...getting pains in bump aswell every so often but its mainly my back...my mum is unsure (thats a first) whenever i had bh before she just laughed at me...but now...she's actually concerned...gonna jump in bath now see if they ease off but im not sure they will...any tips? :/ xxxx

I did with my daughter! I hired a tens machine which gave me a different focus if you can get your hands on one? Baths also helped lots.

Also watch out...with back to back labours your contractions can be very irregular - I'd have one, followed by another straight after, then none for up to 7 mins etc. No one thought I was in established labour cos of that and I got NO pain relief!!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Mum advised me to phone l+d for advice as mw phone line is closed for the day...They transferred me to triage who weren't very helpful at all...she says baby is probably laid funny and its probably a nerve so she can't advise anything but have a bath and take paracetamol...told her I'd been doing this with no effective relief at all...she basically said I'll have to put up with it then...she said with it being my first im probably overreacting...my mum is furious...she knows that I can handle pain and she knows this isn't what I've been dealing with when I've had bh...I don't see why the person on the other end of the phone had to be so rude!!! :/ xxxx


----------



## Mrs_T

I have a high pain threshold too...I found I knew when I needed to go in...I couldn't walk through the contraction. I'd say the f you get to that point, def insist on going in. Or if you're unhappy, phone again and insist on going in to be examined! Stupid rude people is NOT what you need right now! :hugs:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Mrs_T said:


> I have a high pain threshold too...I found I knew when I needed to go in...I couldn't walk through the contraction. I'd say the f you get to that point, def insist on going in. Or if you're unhappy, phone again and insist on going in to be examined! Stupid rude people is NOT what you need right now! :hugs:

If I'd have been put through to l+d I probably would have been been given better advice or told to go in but because I got transferred to triage I ended up with rude staff as always :( if it gets worse im just gonna go in its getting really bad now can't even sit comfortably or stand for more than a few mins :'( xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning ladies. I think I was a part of this group at one point. I don't recall, but a lot of your names look familiar. So, I'm hoping in. :winkwink:

I am due May 20th!

Any of you ladies getting acid reflux really bad lately? I have for the past two weeks. It's miserable not to mention disgusting. My poor DH has to sit there and listen to be moan and burp all night LOL. 

I am also getting a lot of pain in my pubic bone. I feel it more at night, it KILLS when I try to roll over or out of bed. And to think, I still have 4 weeks to go. So close, but feels so very far away!!!


----------



## flowergirl7

Seems like things are moving along for everyone. :)

I had my weekly appointment and was checked by the midwife. Still 1 cm dilated but I'm 50 % effaced and his little head is right in my pelvis. Getting there, but probably not going anywhere until right around his due date. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Mrs_T

katiemckeiver said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> I have a high pain threshold too...I found I knew when I needed to go in...I couldn't walk through the contraction. I'd say the f you get to that point, def insist on going in. Or if you're unhappy, phone again and insist on going in to be examined! Stupid rude people is NOT what you need right now! :hugs:
> 
> If I'd have been put through to l+d I probably would have been been given better advice or told to go in but because I got transferred to triage I ended up with rude staff as always :( if it gets worse im just gonna go in its getting really bad now can't even sit comfortably or stand for more than a few mins :'( xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah, def go in if it gets worse...what's the worst they'll do, send you home, which I don't think they'd do without examining you first!

Fingers crossed things get moving quickly for you x x


----------



## x__amour

It's really weird for me to think that I'm due next weekend! Will more than likely be scheduling my ELCS at tomorrow's appointment () which I'm *guessing* will be 3 weeks from today. I've been having contractions off and on throughout the weekend so I'm hoping tomorrow will bring some good news of dilation/effacement. I wasn't dilated at all last week.

I should probably pack my hospital back but I am the queen of procrastination...


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

x__amour said:


> I should probably pack my hospital back but I am the queen of procrastination...

I've packed mine cos it was less hassle than listening to my hubby nag :D if the worst happened and you hadn't packed and did go into labour you'd have plenty of time to chuck some stuff in a bag . If you really didn't then the hospital would sort you out with what you need.

I would have happily gone in with nothing but seriously that man can NAG !!!!


----------



## x__amour

Wannabe Mommy said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I should probably pack my hospital back but I am the queen of procrastination...
> 
> I've packed mine cos it was less hassle than listening to my hubby nag :D if the worst happened and you hadn't packed and did go into labour you'd have plenty of time to chuck some stuff in a bag . If you really didn't then the hospital would sort you out with what you need.
> 
> I would have happily gone in with nothing but seriously that man can NAG !!!!Click to expand...

:haha:

I'm not too horribly worried, the hospitals provide virtually everything for mommy and baby. I just have to pack for DH and DD honestly!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hope so they still coming and going now...gonna try and go for a walk if not im gonna jump on my ball tbh...I'd rather him come now just to show the rude cow (excuse the language :]) if he came tonight or tomorrow after what she said I'd be complaining xxxx


----------



## gaves99

TeeinAZ said:


> Morning ladies. I think I was a part of this group at one point. I don't recall, but a lot of your names look familiar. So, I'm hoping in. :winkwink:
> 
> I am due May 20th!
> 
> Any of you ladies getting acid reflux really bad lately? I have for the past two weeks. It's miserable not to mention disgusting. My poor DH has to sit there and listen to be moan and burp all night LOL.
> 
> I am also getting a lot of pain in my pubic bone. I feel it more at night, it KILLS when I try to roll over or out of bed. And to think, I still have 4 weeks to go. So close, but feels so very far away!!!

Mine was horrible too! Went on protonix since zantac still
Wasnt cutting it and been using mylanta as needed and doing MUCH better! Hope u feel better since its a miserable feeling and disrupts sleep like crazy.


----------



## proudparent88

Hey ladies had a very busy busy day found out we have been approved for our new appartment! Now the hard part packing and moving! Any suggestions for me as i am on bedrest and oh works so hard to do it all alone for him is there anythig i can do to help but still be safe? I have an appointment tomorrow and an NST will they check me when i yell them i lost a few pieces of mucus plug and had some contractions the day before that?


----------



## FleurDeMai

proudparent - we moved house two or three weeks before my sister was born, and what my mother did was to get help from friends and family. She did small tasks that she could do while sitting down, and let the others do the rest. Would that be an option for you?


----------



## proudparent88

FleurDeMai said:


> proudparent - we moved house two or three weeks before my sister was born, and what my mother did was to get help from friends and family. She did small tasks that she could do while sitting down, and let the others do the rest. Would that be an option for you?

Yea i think it would thats what i was thinking too i could sit and put clothes in bags and things. I dont see where that could hurt anyway.


----------



## Impatientwait

Hi ladies... so was in l &d today badly dehydrated but no baby :( i got an iv and feel much better and actually kept some food down. Didnt get checked as i have an appt on wed and she said she would do it then. Anyone else really ready? Im so impatient yet sitting in that hospital today alone (hubby was at work) i felt not ready at all..yet now im home and begging him to come out. Also..anyone close and scheduling or scheduled an induction date? Im curious to know how far out they put them..past due date or on it?


----------



## FleurDeMai

Glad to hear you feel better, impatientwait!


----------



## Mrs_T

Yuk, I had such a horrible nights sleep! I think I was so convinced that all the walking I did yesterday would do something so was dreaming about my waters breaking etc. That coupled with horrendously achey legs from marching up hills at the zoo yesterday made for a restless night :( woken up with a headache too!


----------



## Starry Night

katiemckeiver said:


> Mrs_T said:
> 
> 
> I have a high pain threshold too...I found I knew when I needed to go in...I couldn't walk through the contraction. I'd say the f you get to that point, def insist on going in. Or if you're unhappy, phone again and insist on going in to be examined! Stupid rude people is NOT what you need right now! :hugs:
> 
> If I'd have been put through to l+d I probably would have been been given better advice or told to go in but because I got transferred to triage I ended up with rude staff as always :( if it gets worse im just gonna go in its getting really bad now can't even sit comfortably or stand for more than a few mins :'( xxxxClick to expand...

I'd honestly just show up. I live nearly 2 hours away from the hospital so with DS both DH and I were always asking the OB for when we should go in. He had said if you can't walk or talk through the contraction and it's coming every 5 minutes or so then go in. So that's what I did. Because of our long journey we decided to head out after only 2 contractions meeting those requirements. By the time we reached the hospital (DH had to run an errand along the way so trip took even longer) I was 5cm. 

The doctors and pamphlets always advise to call about any issue but my experience has been whenever I call ahead about anything they are generally dismissive or act like you're a bother.


----------



## proudparent88

Have my NST today and routine prenatal. Hoping it goes well the NSTs are really stressing me out because it just gets harder to pass each time. I am beyond ready for him to be here.


----------



## flowergirl7

Lost or losing part of my mucus plug this morning :) I don't really know how much there is, but it's coming out. I've had to put in a pantie liner just in case. I've never been so excited or happy for something so gross to come out of me LOL! I had my second check yesterday so there's always a chance of that happening. Another step in the right direction!!


----------



## proudparent88

flowergirl7 said:


> Lost or losing part of my mucus plug this morning :) I don't really know how much there is, but it's coming out. I've had to put in a pantie liner just in case. I've never been so excited or happy for something so gross to come out of me LOL! I had my second check yesterday so there's always a chance of that happening. Another step in the right direction!!

Thats funny. I agree its gross and exciting! Hope this means something for you! Keep us updated.


----------



## Erised

Mrs_Wright said:


> My May baby became an April baby when she made her entrance at 35 weeks and 3 days!

Oh wow, that's nice and early ... How's she doing? Massive congrats to you though =D 



katiemckeiver said:


> Mum advised me to phone l+d for advice as mw phone line is closed for the day...They transferred me to triage who weren't very helpful at all...she says baby is probably laid funny and its probably a nerve so she can't advise anything but have a bath and take paracetamol...told her I'd been doing this with no effective relief at all...she basically said I'll have to put up with it then...she said with it being my first im probably overreacting...my mum is furious...she knows that I can handle pain and she knows this isn't what I've been dealing with when I've had bh...I don't see why the person on the other end of the phone had to be so rude!!! :/ xxxx

How did you get on in the end? Did things ease up, or did you end up going to hospital? Hope your little one may have made it's way into the world by now and you're just enjoying newborn snuggles =)



proudparent88 said:


> Have my NST today and routine prenatal. Hoping it goes well the NSTs are really stressing me out because it just gets harder to pass each time. I am beyond ready for him to be here.

Good luck with your NST today, hope your little man surprises you and plays along just fine. 

My DH has been sick for just over a week now, steadily getting worse instead of better. He would have gone to the GP on Friday (which isn't like him, he never ever gives in to being ill) but decided to wait until today due to the Easter bank holiday weekend and wanting to avoid an A&E trip full of drunks. The GP had 1 look at him and sent him to hospital *sigh* 

He's got quinsy, which is basically an abscess between tonsils and throat wall. He had influenza, which led to tonsillitis, which went untreated too long and led to quinsy. He's in hospital at the moment waiting to see a specialist and getting the abscess drained. Not sure yet whether it will be a local or general anesthetic (even though he's insisting he'll refuse a general as he wants to go home lol), or if he'll need to stay in / how long for. He'll be getting pumped full of antibiotics as well, just not sure yet whether it's going to be through an IV or pills. 

Not what we wanted, but hopefully it means he can start getting better now! Need him better for my home birth, planning on him being my only birthing partner + he'll need to help look after the kids too during labour. Very happy now I decided not to tell him that I was having contractions last night ... may drop that one on him after he's home and feeling a bit better ;)


----------



## nic18

Erised, sorry to hear about you DH! I hope he's on the mend soon :)


----------



## proudparent88

Hope your DH feels better soon Erised. 

I havent been feelig good lately just constantly sick to my stomach tried some toast this morning but couldnt keep it down. :-( Oh and the kids had the flu hoping i dont have it now but theirs only lasted 24 hrs wandering if i might have just gotten it worse. :-(


----------



## katiemckeiver

Couldn't sleep until around 1am erised...then I woke every hour until about 6am...they eased off while I was asleep but soon as I was up and out again im in pain and cramping...gonna see how I go today and then go in if they continue to get worse...thankyou for asking though :) xxxx


----------



## nic18

Katie, sounds like you bubs if getting ready :D maybe your next!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Oh i hope so! Fed up of these pains and aches now they making me feel sick at times :( hoping it hurrys up and progresses so I can at least phone mw again :/ xxxx


----------



## nic18

have you took any pain relief? 
hoping it turns into labour for you! I've been having pains to and just wish they would go into full blown labour! didn't think I'd make it this far, & I'm so fed up :(


----------



## katiemckeiver

Had paracetamol over past few days but no effect really...so gave up on it now haha I don't wanna take it if its not helping so... I've tried baths aswell and they help while I'm in them but bout 5mins after im out... boom...pains and aches are back :'( xxxx


----------



## nic18

Ah that sucks! Your bub will be here in no time :hugs:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Fx haha! Gonna have another bath now see if it helps at all even if it were to make the pains worse its better than nothing! Feel so sluggish and drained today and I've only been to asda... :/ they're really taking it out of me! Is there anything I can do that might help them progress? Xxxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I know it's still a bit early but I'm totally ready to have this baby now.


----------



## nic18

Katie try all the old wives tales! If you baby is ready to come they will help :)
Wannabe, I was exactly the same at 35week's just want him out :brat:


----------



## katiemckeiver

You mean like pineapple and castor oil haha :') is clary sage oil supposed to work aswell xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Passed NST but high levels of protein have been found again so blood work has been ordered and done. They are trying to figure out what is going on. Ultrasound next monday then tuesday another appointment i have already hit weekly appointments!


----------



## Impatientwait

Neither those have worked for me and im not afraid to admit i tried then both lol...im havung contractions but unfortunately not enough to take me to the hospital


----------



## katiemckeiver

Mine are gradually getting stronger on their own so hoping maybe tomorrow or next few days...at cinema now so praying waters don't go while im here now :') xxxx


----------



## nic18

katiemckeiver said:


> You mean like pineapple and castor oil haha :') is clary sage oil supposed to work aswell xxxx

I've not tried castor oil as it can give you bad diarrhea, I'd like to avoid that if I can :haha:! but yeah pineapple, bouncing on birthing ball?


----------



## katiemckeiver

My mum has advised castor oil lmao really considering it if things don't pick up by dinner tomorrow...fed up of not knowing if this is just gonna fizzle out now or keep going and progressing :') feels possible though! Just don't wanna get my hopes up to be let down xxxx


----------



## nic18

I know, getting your hopes up to get let down! really hoping things pick up for you :hugs:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Thankyou :)!! Gahhhh!! Hate not knowing hahaha :')! Problems with being a first timer I guess :') xxxx


----------



## Impatientwait

The castor oul actually didnt give ne diahhrea...it progressed ne to 1 1/2 cm and 60% effaced and i go tom to dr and see what my new progress is cause i did it again lol ..im considering it again fepending on my progress thua far...if it helped a lot then i might go for it. .you just cant take too much in too little time to avoid diahrrea. Ive been having contractiobs for 2 days but they wont get stronger .. its getting annoying lol


----------



## katiemckeiver

Ohhhhh well might help then! At least do something :') xxxx


----------



## Impatientwait

Ive spent hours walking and having sex...and ive cleaned the house and car top to bottom and nothing. He must be super comfy in there lol


----------



## proudparent88

Get the keys to our new place on tuesday YAY get to see baby again Monday then appointment tuesday hoping his growth hasnt stopped or slowed down.


----------



## magicwhisper

Love the labour watching here xD


Nothing for me yet though. Even.though i went on a long walk :rofl:


----------



## emalou90

Lightening crotch!!!! Haha


----------



## nic18

proud, yaay to getting keys :)! hope your babies growth has sped up :)
zoey, I love labour watching! but can be so horrible to :(
emalou, its so sore isn't it? no fun :haha:


----------



## KRobbo

Spent the day at a health spa today and started listening to my hypnobirthing CD. Also dtd and drank some raspberry leaf tea. Tomorrow is my next scan, there is a chance they will induce in the next few days so I'm trying to ripen my cervix to help the success of my induction.

I really don't want baby for at least 2 more weeks so please cross your fingers for me ladies. Going to discuss options for daily monitoring instead of early induction.


----------



## nic18

KRobbo, why would they be inducing you so early? (sorry if you've already said)


----------



## proudparent88

Have the flu in bed. Cant keep anything down yuck. Two appointments tomorrow another NST friday scan monday NST and prenatal tuesday then another NST friday.


----------



## noodles13

Weve all had sickness bugs since last Tuesday and mine is still dragging on its hideous :wacko:

ive got 36 days left...... according to my preg countdown app lol

now it seems to be creeping up on me haha


----------



## KRobbo

nic18 said:


> KRobbo, why would they be inducing you so early? (sorry if you've already said)

I have GD and antibodies in my blood, the doppler readings have been off the chart and then ok and now the baby is so low they can't get the readings they need to ensure the baby is not at risk. It's all confusing and I've been at a few appointments alone so will have DH there tomorrow to ask questions.

They haven't really said that anything is wrong with the baby but it's getting to the stage where they feel it would be safest out as 'when things go wrong with GD they go wrong quickly.' Which is off course alarming.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Hope everything will be okay in the end for you and baby!

The results of my strep b test came back positive :(
Really not looking forward to being on antibiotics!
I am, however, looking forward to giving birth. I'd rather be emotional and sleep-deprived because I'm taking care of my son than emotional and sleep-deprived because I've had period-like cramps and awful nausea all night.


----------



## Buggzxxx

Not much going on here, losing bits of plug but other than that nothing! I hit 37 weeks today and mostly have everything ready now... So she can come whenever shes ready now :)


----------



## proudparent88

I dont know what to eat even crackers arent agreeing. :-(


----------



## x__amour

38 week appointment today. I was not dilated or effaced at all last week. Today I am ½cm dilated and 60% effaced. Baby is very, very low. OB could almost feel the head. Said to walk a ton. 

I was this dilated/effaced with Tori at 40 weeks so hopefully this is something.


----------



## nic18

2am and I'm up with horrible nausea :(!


----------



## Phantom

When do you normally start getting checked?


----------



## x__amour

Depends on the practitioner. 37 weeks for me.


----------



## Lilly12

My midwife will start asking at 36-37 weeks if I want to be checked.
I did every appointment after 36 weeks with my first , but now I'm not going to get checked yet.
I don't see the point , just disappointment when things don't progress.
I might get checked at 40 weeks if baby hasn't arrived yet though.


----------



## FleurDeMai

My midwife hasn't mentioned anything about checking yet. From what I've heard the midwives where I am don't typically check unless asked by the mother, or if it's past the due date.

Ugh, cramps are back. I hope they won't keep me from sleeping like they did last night, I've got to get up at 7am for my growth scan.


----------



## proudparent88

Up and still sick this flu is nasty :-(


----------



## proudparent88

Phantom said:


> When do you normally start getting checked?

I will get mine starting at 36 weeks. But being high risk that could be why ita slightly earlier. 

So yesterday they consulted with thw high risk dr for the first time and now they want me to start seeing him for my appointments. I have only dealt with him three times and it was during my last pregnancy each time he was the bearer of bad news. So not comforting. :-(


----------



## emalou90

No checks for us uk ladies!


----------



## proudparent88

emalou90 said:


> No checks for us uk ladies!

I dont know why but i prefer to be checked lets me know whats going on


----------



## emalou90

proudparent88 said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> No checks for us uk ladies!
> 
> I dont know why but i prefer to be checked lets me know whats going onClick to expand...

It's good I guess, then you know if you need to walk more etc or have more sex :haha:


----------



## Mrs_T

KRobbo said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> KRobbo, why would they be inducing you so early? (sorry if you've already said)
> 
> I have GD and antibodies in my blood, the doppler readings have been off the chart and then ok and now the baby is so low they can't get the readings they need to ensure the baby is not at risk. It's all confusing and I've been at a few appointments alone so will have DH there tomorrow to ask questions.
> 
> They haven't really said that anything is wrong with the baby but it's getting to the stage where they feel it would be safest out as 'when things go wrong with GD they go wrong quickly.' Which is off course alarming.Click to expand...

Which antibodies do you have KRobbo? I have anti E and anti c, but luckily my titres don't seem to be increasing by much at all, which has just meant I've had 2 weekly scans as a bonus lol!!

Hope your appointment goes well and you and dh get all the answers you need! 

I have a day with no toddler today so...I'm gonna vclean the house, do the washing, walk the dog and put my feet up!


----------



## KRobbo

I have anti m. I had it last time as well and the levels never rose from 2 and the same this time as well. One week they are worried the baby is anaemic, the next that the blood flow is wrong due to diabetes. I think they are erring on the side of caution and I genuinely believe my baby is fine and I will ask a lot of questions before agreeing to any early induction. I thought antibodies didn't cause issues until level 2! Plus I have very well controlled diabetes. 

It's stressing me out because I believe I could go to 38 weeks but what if I turned induction down and something happened to my baby. They can't get the readings they need from the doppler as baby is so low - does anyone know off you can have internal scans this late on?


----------



## Mrs_T

I can see your frustration! I think they are overcautious but I guess that's the best way to be! It'd be nice to reach 37 weeks, but if it's 36, at least you'll have got to a week before full term. Sorry, haven't a clue about internal scans :hugs:


----------



## nic18

Had midwife this morning, he's 4/5ths engaged! But I'm measuring 4weeks behind so 34 instead of 38! Off for a growth scan on Friday!


----------



## proudparent88

Here is what i dont underatand my outside measurements are fine but when they do my scans he is two weeks behind how can that be


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> Here is what i dont underatand my outside measurements are fine but when they do my scans he is two weeks behind how can that be

The outside measurements don't mean a thing. They're very inaccurate, to the point where you can measure 3 weeks out before they'll even consider checking you for a scan. The fundal height differs depending on from which point your midwives start measuring. It's from the top of your pubic bone, but a lot of midwives can't find it properly and go for an approximation, meaning you end up with different readings even when done on the same day. How far your uterus / stomach stretches out also depends on how strong your stomach muscles are to start with, a woman who is very fit and has been working out daily will usually measure a fair bit smaller, your 'average' woman will measure spot on and a woman who may have been slightly slacking in her muscle exercises will measure bigger. If your muscles have been stretched before, for example due to previous pregnancies, you often measure slightly larger as well. Baby's position will make a difference too, my little girl is back to back and uses her feet to push out making me measure bigger. Breech babies often measure bigger too. Fluid levels is another thing that makes a difference. 

There's so many factors with regards to measuring from the outside, that it's really inaccurate. Growth scans tend to be a lot more accurate, not so much in weight estimation but at least in length kind of thing. That said, it's worth remembering that only 1 baby out of a 100 is born at 50%, for things to average out you need to have smaller and bigger babies. It doesn't mean anything is wrong, or anything to worry about... just that your baby isn't the spot on average child. Just like your IQ doesn't tend to be spot on average.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Did something silly this morning...really wanted a macds breakfast so I decided to walk regardless of that im in pain still (its a good 25min walk there)... 1hour after I got back ive had a few tightenings and pains that I could sort of time in space of 14mins had 1 strong then 1 mild and then strong and mild again :/ unsure of whether to phone in yet as they're frequent but not regular :/ xxxx


----------



## Mrs_T

Just ate a whole pineapple... Feel sick now! :sick:

Then read that for it to have any effect, you'd need to eat about 15! Lol!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Ohh yummy! I was considering pineapple haha!! Xxxxx


----------



## gaves99

Anyone else trying anything to help the start of labor? What actually works and what are myths??


----------



## emalou90

Mrs_T said:


> Just ate a whole pineapple... Feel sick now! :sick:
> 
> Then read that for it to have any effect, you'd need to eat about 15! Lol!

:dohh:
Silly!!
Now it's your own fault if you have loose BMs! And won't be a sign of labour :haha:


----------



## Misscalais

Oh girls we all sound so miserable lol!
I had my 36 week check up today, on weekly appts now. Had the step b swab done so hopefully that comes back clear. They don't check for dialation here either. MW said though that I will be checked on 40 week appt if I haven't had bub by then just to see if anything is going on. BP is high 140/80 hoping its nothing and goes back down. Fundemental height measuring right on 36 weeks ( was measuring 2 weeks a head at this point with last bub and he was 9lb lol ) 
I've been feeling nauseous in the mornings for the last couple of weeks kind of like mild MS again without the vomiting. Can't wait to have my body back! Lol :)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Well I dtd through what I think were bh last night gaves...although they might have been mild contractions...as im now sat timing them and looks like I'll be going in!!!! Nearly been an hour...shortest time between is 3mins...longest is 6mins... duration ranging between 30-60seconds... xxxx


----------



## flowergirl7

I've eaten 2 pineapples and I don't think it did anything. Just a few cramps here and there and that's everyday without pineapple. At least it's good for you though. I don't dare try spicy food because of heartburn. I really don't enjoy waking up with my chest tight, coughing up stomach acid YUCK! Raspberry tea leaf is supposed to be another one. I may go out and get some today since I've been lazy inside since Monday with groin pain OUCH! I'm not into the castor oil idea. I don't think that sounds pleasant at all.


----------



## Teeny

Misscalais said:


> Oh girls we all sound so miserable lol!
> I had my 36 week check up today, on weekly appts now. Had the step b swab done so hopefully that comes back clear. They don't check for dialation here either. MW said though that I will be checked on 40 week appt if I haven't had bub by then just to see if anything is going on. BP is high 140/80 hoping its nothing and goes back down. Fundemental height measuring right on 36 weeks ( was measuring 2 weeks a head at this point with last bub and he was 9lb lol )
> I've been feeling nauseous in the mornings for the last couple of weeks kind of like mild MS again without the vomiting. Can't wait to have my body back! Lol :)

oh am with you on the nausea! it's driving me nuts! I'm so tired and my dd is unsettled. keep telling myself it will all be easier once I'm not heavily pregnant anymore!

still a few weeks till I start trying to serve lo it's eviction notice! it's exciting to see lots of u guys getting close tho!
:winkwink:


----------



## emalou90

katiemckeiver said:


> Well I dtd through what I think were bh last night gaves...although they might have been mild contractions...as im now sat timing them and looks like I'll be going in!!!! Nearly been an hour...shortest time between is 3mins...longest is 6mins... duration ranging between 30-60seconds... xxxx

Have you called your delivery suite? Gets some advice :thumbup:


----------



## endlessblue

katiemckeiver said:


> Well I dtd through what I think were bh last night gaves...although they might have been mild contractions...as im now sat timing them and looks like I'll be going in!!!! Nearly been an hour...shortest time between is 3mins...longest is 6mins... duration ranging between 30-60seconds... xxxx

Hope this is it for you! You're due just 2 days before me but I think I'll be waiting much longer! :haha:

As for me... Had 36 weeks checkup today, baby is in perfect position, very low down, and I've been allowed to go to the birthing unit after all, yay! My BMI is just over the cut-off so I had to wait to be considered :) Any other UK ladies that weren't told if baby was engaged or not at this point?! Midwife didn't check...


----------



## katiemckeiver

On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx


----------



## Erised

Misscalais said:


> Oh girls we all sound so miserable lol!

I feel mean saying it, but I'm still happy to stay pregnant. Since around 33 weeks I've been perfectly comfortable again and I have no issue hitting 40 weeks. Apart from DH ending up in hospital, I'm pretty good! He's allowed him in a few minutes though, so I'm happy again =) 

Still haven't packed my emergency hospital bag, or taken baby's clothes out of the attic, or bought a moses basket


----------



## gaves99

katiemckeiver said:


> On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx

GODO LUCK! Keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

I'm with you Erised! It's not mean :) Nothing wrong with being content with baby staying in there as long as they need to - they know when they are ready. I def have my moments where I'm uncomfortable but I have been blessed with a healthy pregnancy so far and I am so grateful for that!! 

I really feel for those of you who have had so many bumps in the road. Hang in there, May is only a week away!

With saying that, I am eager as ever to kiss my little man's face 1,000 times :) :haha: :cloud9:


----------



## proudparent88

katiemckeiver said:


> On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx

Good luck keep us posted! 

Dr ordered medicine for the vomiting. Hopefully it helps stupid flu!


----------



## FleurDeMai

katiemckeiver said:


> On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx

Good luck!

Just came back from my growth scan. Estimated weight is 5lbs 10oz, which is bigger than my own birth weight :haha:
That means I've got the okay for my birth center delivery, and won't have to go back to the hospital unless I go past my due date!

Having a lot of contractions today, fingers crossed it means something.


----------



## Impatientwait

Just left my dr and 2-3cm 70-80% and at a -2 ..she did a sweep and stretch and made it sound like it probably will help alot and said she hopes to see me in the next 48 hours. Fingers crossed


----------



## nic18

Katie, good luck :) x


----------



## Mrs_T

Good luck Katie!!! So exciting!

Impatient wait, is it strange that I'm actually jealous you got a stretch and sweep :haha:

I've now cleaned the house from top to bottom, reorganized the office and cupboard upstairs, cooked a chicken pie to go in the freezer, walked the dog and feeling happy and organised :)

I have to admit, I have been for number 2s lots today, even prior to the pineapple!!! Would say it could be a clear out, but with dd clear out was diarrhea just before contractions started!

I'm also not up for the castor oil idea, but I am think I'll try Clary sage oil in a bath next week if nothing's happened.


----------



## daddiesgift

Im beyond MISERABLE!! I have always had good pregnancies and really never had too much discomfort. This pregnancy all around has just been, I hate to say it, NOT FUN. I really wanted to enjoy my last pregnancy but Im a little over it at this point. I need her to stay in as long as possible though so no inducing activities or wishing labor would come. At least till May 15th. After that she can come! 

I have NOT been sleeping. I just cant. Im in so much pain every where, nausea has started again, last night I had such a bad head ache I was feeling like puking everywhere. I had to drive into town at 2am to buy medicine just so I could make it go away to sleep! Then my boys were up 3 hours later. There is some days the pain or nausea is so bad I have to stop and breathe or lay down. The other day OH came in to me on all fours in the bathroom moaning and he thought I was in labor! It was the only thing that made me feel better. 

So I never really understood woman who wished away pregnancy or waddled everywhere or complained that labor wasnt starting..now Im on their team! I feel like Im on my death bed!


----------



## proudparent88

Was just terrified by a medical condition and experienced an asthma attack. I used my rescue inhaler and my heart is racing because of adrenaline and the inhaler side effects. Anyone else deal with this i feel so alone. :-(


----------



## Impatientwait

Dont be jealous..i have a yeast nfection and so its added to the pain...im bleeding so much and cramping bad..dont know if ill know if i start having contractions cause im in so much pain.


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Katie, exciting! Keep us posted!

Impatient, what exactly is a stretch and sweep? Is that the same as when they strip your membranes? I am sorry you are in so much pain :( :flower:

MrsT - sounds like you're getting that burst of energy before labor possibly?!?!


----------



## x__amour

Hopin4ABump said:


> what exactly is a stretch and sweep? Is that the same as when they strip your membranes?

Sweep = strip. Sweep is more of a UK term while strip is US. :flow:


----------



## proudparent88

Impatientwait said:


> Dont be jealous..i have a yeast nfection and so its added to the pain...im bleeding so much and cramping bad..dont know if ill know if i start having contractions cause im in so much pain.

Yeast infection here too from the bout of antibiotics i just finished. Then on top of that have the flu and just had an asthma attack tgank goodness for rescue inhalers or i would have a trip to the er!


----------



## KRobbo

Good luck Katie, thinking of you!

I am delighted to still be pregnant, I have been given an induction date of 9th may which is the day I turn 38 weeks pregnant. I never thought this would be okay'd and I have agreement for the mw to do 2 sweeps from 37 weeks. So I may go natural or at least be ready for induction.

Hope you all feel better and those that are ready go into Labour.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Good luck Katie, thinking of you!
> 
> I am delighted to still be pregnant, I have been given an induction date of 9th may which is the day I turn 38 weeks pregnant. I never thought this would be okay'd and I have agreement for the mw to do 2 sweeps from 37 weeks. So I may go natural or at least be ready for induction.
> 
> Hope you all feel better and those that are ready go into Labour.

Yay!

I have my first sweep 2nd May and booked in for induction 13th May.

FXd sweeps work for us both!


----------



## emalou90

x__amour said:


> Hopin4ABump said:
> 
> 
> what exactly is a stretch and sweep? Is that the same as when they strip your membranes?
> 
> Sweep = strip. Sweep is more of a UK term while strip is US. :flow:Click to expand...

Strip sounds more painful than a sweep :haha:


----------



## Impatientwait

Lol idk which one then lol but she said she was doing a membrane sweep and then she said she stretched me as well...this pain is horrid...like a real bad period...ive napped...i wanted to walk and see what happened but it hurts too bad. ..ive always had bad period cramps though so probably why..the bleeding is almost stopped


----------



## Mrs_T

KRobbo, that's great news :)

Impatuentwait, sorry to hear you're in pain :( not so jealous now!!

Hopin4ABump, I wish! I'm always on the go...don't know how to relax!!!


----------



## proudparent88

Wishing it was bedtime but its not gave the kids a bath got my own now to relax some more and hope to feel better.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Sorry was way too tired last night...contractions were ranging between 11-107, cervix is forward and starting to thin however im only half a cm Dilated upto just before I left last night...I was at the hospital 5+half hours 2xdoses of paracetamol 2xdoses of codine and 1bath and a long walk around the hospital... no relief from pain at all...they wanted to give me diamorphine and keep me overnight...didn't wanna stay in alone though unless I was in established labour...im not...slow labour is my way apparently! Ouch! Hopefully next few days though! Not had much sleep but oh well :) bouncing on my ball and drink more rlt :') xxxx


----------



## Misscalais

katiemckeiver said:


> On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx

How exciting! Can't wait to see an update from you :)

EDIT:
Just seen your update, damn was hoping bub would be here lol fingers crossed its soon. Took me 37 hours to get to 4cm with my 1st.. Hopefully wont take days for you.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Misscalais said:


> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx
> 
> How exciting! Can't wait to see an update from you :)
> 
> EDIT:
> Just seen your update, damn was hoping bub would be here lol fingers crossed its soon. Took me 37 hours to get to 4cm with my 1st.. Hopefully wont take days for you.Click to expand...

Haha well I just walked fob to work 25min walk away now walking back...in agony but heyho! Lets get things moving! Gonna do all I can today being as though as of tomorrow I'm technically term (yay)! Contractions are still here so all is still going thankfully! Never want to take codine again though! Not taken pain away its just made me feel sick :/ mw thinks next few days is possible...especially considering he is now 3/5ths :)!! Xxxx


----------



## emalou90

katiemckeiver said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> On my way in now they happy with timings gonna see about stronger pain relief if that works I go home if not I'm staying in xxxxx
> 
> How exciting! Can't wait to see an update from you :)
> 
> EDIT:
> Just seen your update, damn was hoping bub would be here lol fingers crossed its soon. Took me 37 hours to get to 4cm with my 1st.. Hopefully wont take days for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha well I just walked fob to work 25min walk away now walking back...in agony but heyho! Lets get things moving! Gonna do all I can today being as though as of tomorrow I'm technically term (yay)! Contractions are still here so all is still going thankfully! Never want to take codine again though! Not taken pain away its just made me feel sick :/ mw thinks next few days is possible...especially considering he is now 3/5ths :)!! XxxxClick to expand...

I was just going to suggest a walk!!
If you've got stairs, do some walking up and down :thumbup:


----------



## noodles13

Had my physio yesterday. The reason for all the pain ive been having is ive got a miss aligned pubic bone and its making me walk to compensate for the drop on the right side. They have me a hip band support thing but there is no way I can wear that constricting the bottom of the bump so im just going to do the daily exercises and rest like she told me

35 days left till due date roll on I say


----------



## katiemckeiver

Well 25min walk has just taken 45mins thanks to bloody contractions...ahaha! Gonna sit down when I get in have a cup of rlt and then hit the stairs lmaooo deffo getting more intense! :) xxxx


----------



## noodles13

For the last two nights I have had small loss of the mucus plus and been having huge bh but..... its not labour I know that the plug regenerates and bh are nothing rhis is third baby so...... I think ill go over :(


----------



## katiemckeiver

noodles13 said:


> For the last two nights I have had small loss of the mucus plus and been having huge bh but..... its not labour I know that the plug regenerates and bh are nothing rhis is third baby so...... I think ill go over :(

Aw hunni! Hope it all picks up for you! I was thinking other day I might end up going over...but now...bh have progressed into full blown contractions so never know! Could all turn around anytime soon! Xxxx


----------



## emalou90

I think I have BH by the evening, baby doesn't like me standing up and my belly gets rock hard!


----------



## nic18

Katie, good luck! Get on your ball and run up and down those stairs :haha:!


----------



## katiemckeiver

nic18 said:


> Katie, good luck! Get on your ball and run up and down those stairs :haha:!

Thankyouuu :)! Haha :') walked for 1hour15mins total so far this morning...ball for past half hour...gonna have to have a nap soon being as though I must have literally had less than 2hour sleep last night! Then to carry on...I will get this baby out! :) xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Good luck katie. Losing more bits of plug again this morning. Stomach still hurts some hoping i can keep down food today though. Hows everyone doing today?

35 WEEKS TODAY WOO HOO!


----------



## proudparent88

So excited my friend who is exactly two weeks ahead of me was induced last night for elevated protein in her urine hopefully today he will arrive they broke her water at one am and gave pain meds to help her rest waiting for an update! I am wanderig if thats what they will do for me with the high levels of protein i have been having...oh well not a concern for me right now too excited to see pics of her beautiful rainbow baby boy Jaxson!


----------



## Impatientwait

Im still pregnant after another night of contractions..i feel like ill be pregnant forever and i wanna cry....if nothing happens today then membrane sweep didnt work and i got to wait to see dr next Thursday. ..i really dont wanna be induced..ive heard and read terrible things


----------



## gaves99

My friend hit 40 weeks on tues. due to high BP they tried to induce her last week and nothing happened so they sent her home. Went back in on tues. got something to soften cervix and pitocin and STILL nothing. Broke her water last night at 9 and still only 1cm. I don't want to do all that and HOPE I go naturally!!!


----------



## x__amour

Sometimes when the body just isn't ready for labor it's really hard for the body to respond properly, kwim? It sucks. :(

Starting to get miserable. Having tons of contractions during the night keeping me up to all hours. Feel myself getting angry with DH in ways when he's getting 8-11 hours of solid sleep and I'm maybe lucky to get 1. Then having to mommy him awake right as I fall asleep doesn't help. I'm just so tired.


----------



## besty

Spent time in l&d on Tuesday due to irregular contractions. Midwife said it does look like something is happening and to try and rest as much as possible hmm quite difficult with a 14 month old! It's just a waiting game now (bet I end up being late)


----------



## noodles13

Proud.... what did the bits of plug look like?? 

Like see through jellyish stuff?


----------



## proudparent88

noodles13 said:


> Proud.... what did the bits of plug look like??
> 
> Like see through jellyish stuff?

Yes mine had a brownish tint to it. 

Jut got off the phone with my family dr the fluid from the cyst on my tailbone has come back. I uave staph and strep infections in it. The dr who took the sample apparently was supposed to put me on an antibiotic for it but didnt so now they are being ordered. I am so frustrated with drs that arent doing their jobs!!!!


----------



## katiemckeiver

So...he's back to back...explains why my pains are worse in my back...having a hot curry and then doing hands and knees and will probably end up back in tonight or tomorrow...as of tomorrow they will help me if needs be being as though I'll be term! So fx curry works! Also been rrecommended a cider with curry...just one...apparently that helps but im unsure...anyone heard of this? Xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Good luck katie thinking of you! ((((Hugs))))


----------



## nic18

Never heard the cider thing! Hope the curry works :)


----------



## Rachie004

I can't help but think my bub is going to *have* to come out soon, it definitely feels like there isn't any room left in there to me!


----------



## KRobbo

Not heard of the cider specifically but heard a glass of something can help relax you enough. I've started burning lavender and clary sage to help relax and next week I'll start adding it to my baths. May rub it on my tummy at 37 weeks. I quite like all these natural ways to prepare the body. I don't think for one second they will work unless your body is ready but makes me feel like I'm doing something.


----------



## proudparent88

Update on my friend her contractions went to being irregular and she ia not progressing they are going to do a csection.


----------



## tuppance

Good luck Katie! How exciting! I've never heard of the cider thing before; I guess it's meant to relax you (although now I really want a kopparberg!) Hope the curry works!


----------



## proudparent88

Got devastating news today high chances of OH having cancer. I just wanna cry but cant yet have wanted to all day even cried just because i had to get out of bed. :'(


----------



## TeeinAZ

proudparent88 said:


> Got devastating news today high chances of OH having cancer. I just wanna cry but cant yet have wanted to all day even cried just because i had to get out of bed. :'(

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear that! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!! <3


----------



## proudparent88

TeeinAZ said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Got devastating news today high chances of OH having cancer. I just wanna cry but cant yet have wanted to all day even cried just because i had to get out of bed. :'(
> 
> :hugs: I am so sorry to hear that! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers!! <3Click to expand...

Ty it means so much but is hard with my own complications then this its just even harder the idea of cancer is just so heartbreaking.


----------



## proudparent88

SHE HAD HIM YAY! AT 37 WEEKS HE IS 7 pounds 3 ounces 19 inches long! And a total cutie!!!!


https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/IMG_65764655686333_zpsqypk9p0p.jpeg


----------



## LiLi2

So sorry to hear about your hubby, proudparent. Congrats to your friend! 

I spend the day in L&D due to severe dizzy spells, a really horrible "clear out", and braxton hicks every 2-3 minutes. Still having them and still can't eat without causing massive cramps and needing to use the bathroom multiple times, not sure what's going on, but they discharged me as being in possible pre-labor and being anemic. So who knows. I don't think this is going to progress, but I sure hope it does. Nurse told me to come home and have sex, but no way that's happening as awful as I feel.


----------



## proudparent88

LiLi2 said:


> So sorry to hear about your hubby, proudparent. Congrats to your friend!
> 
> I spend the day in L&D due to severe dizzy spells, a really horrible "clear out", and braxton hicks every 2-3 minutes. Still having them and still can't eat without causing massive cramps and needing to use the bathroom multiple times, not sure what's going on, but they discharged me as being in possible pre-labor and being anemic. So who knows. I don't think this is going to progress, but I sure hope it does. Nurse told me to come home and have sex, but no way that's happening as awful as I feel.

Thanks i totally know what you mean when you feel that lousy who wants to dtd i mean seriously.


----------



## tuppance

Proud - sorry to hear about your OH.

LiLi - Wish they would turn round and say 'you need to go home and eat loads of chocolate for it to start up'. Our bodies are designed so topsy turvy! :) Hope you get things going x


----------



## Mrs_T

Sorry to hear about your oh proud :(

I'm 39 weeks today...technically the most pregnant I've ever been and feels like I've got some way to go yet before this boy is gonna make his appearance!


----------



## nic18

Proud, i'm so sorry to hear about your OH! :hugs: congratulations to your friend though he's gorgeous x


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> Got devastating news today high chances of OH having cancer. I just wanna cry but cant yet have wanted to all day even cried just because i had to get out of bed. :'(

Oh dearie me, I can't imagine how you're feeling =( 
That's awful news, so so sorry. Really hope things aren't as bad as you're expecting it to be right now. Do you know what type of cancer he's likely to have? 



proudparent88 said:


> SHE HAD HIM YAY! AT 37 WEEKS HE IS 7 pounds 3 ounces 19 inches long! And a total cutie!!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/IMG_65764655686333_zpsqypk9p0p.jpeg

Aww, he's such a cutie. Congrats to your friend! Hope the c-section went well and she's doing well herself too.


----------



## proudparent88

They are thinking a form of breast cancer because its like right where his nipple is at. NST and routine appointment to discuss the staph and strep infections i have as well as my amniotic fluid levels and see if my one blood test is back if high protein is found again in my urine an ultrasound of my kidneys and more blood work is what i have to have done next.


----------



## proudparent88

My day couldnt get any worse! Gonna have to go to L&D for my NST missed the damn bus had an asthma attack that made me throw up so had to clean my carpet just so frustrated the one day everything was important is the one day everything goes wrong!


----------



## Mrs_T

Urgh, I feel so achy today...mainly my legs, but feel it a tad in my back...wonder if baby boy has turned back to back?? Gonna have a fairly lazy day today anyway as my friend canceled on me :( 

I've just been given a huge food mixer as a late house warming pressie so gonna make a lemon cake :)


----------



## emalou90

Mmmm lemon cake!


----------



## proudparent88

I have never had lemon cake before


----------



## emalou90

It's cake, that tastes of lemon :haha:


----------



## endlessblue

I was woken in the night by a pain across the top of my bump - like it was stretched really tight. Is that Braxton Hicks?! It was just at the very top. Baby was also laying on a nerve on the left side of my pelvis which was so painful!


----------



## bambi90

So I'm 37+4 now and my god I'm ready. I've not suffered from backache at all until the past couple of days, keep getting pains that feels a little like trapped wind mixed in with period pains but nothing that's too painful that its stopping me from doing anything. Just wish this baby would make an appearance now.
Has there only been the 1 baby on here so far?


----------



## katiemckeiver

Back to hospital for me! These pains are worse 1min 50sec to 2mins apart and lasting around 45sec each! Ouch! Xxxx


----------



## KRobbo

katiemckeiver said:


> Back to hospital for me! These pains are worse 1min 50sec to 2mins apart and lasting around 45sec each! Ouch! Xxxx

Good luck!


----------



## Impatientwait

What's back to back mean?


----------



## Mrs_T

Impatientwait said:


> What's back to back mean?

It means when baby is lying with their back in line with yours, facing upwards (but still head down). They are meant to be the other way around, with their back curving into your bump for delivery. My daughter was back to back...the midwife have to turn her as she came out! 

Katie...good luck! Hopefully next time you come home, it'll be with a baby! 

Lemon cake is almost finished...just need to buy another lemon to do the decorations- obvs I didn't read the ingredients list properly! I'll post a pic to make you all drooll when it's done :haha:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Endlessblue - sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. I've been getting the same thing the last two weeks. At first it didn't hurt too bad but I knew it was there when I felt my bump. The last week I can feel it big time. It's super uncomfortable.


----------



## endlessblue

TeeinAZ said:


> Endlessblue - sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. I've been getting the same thing the last two weeks. At first it didn't hurt too bad but I knew it was there when I felt my bump. The last week I can feel it big time. It's super uncomfortable.

It was pretty uncomfortable but couldn't have been too bad as I fell back to sleep within seconds :haha: What is the point of Braxton Hicks? Is it just the uterus having a 'practice run' so to speak?


----------



## katiemckeiver

Apparently I have a very irritable uterus so I'm contracting like crazy but not getting anywhere...cervix isn't quite open enough to do a sweep and no pain relief is even touching it in the slightest so the mw has basically said just try to relax through the pains (would love to see her try!) The pain I will just have to deal with :'(!! Hopefully I will start to dilate properly so that they can give me a sweep and get me out of this pain soon! Baby won't be making an appearance just yet xxxx


----------



## TeeinAZ

endlessblue said:


> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Endlessblue - sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. I've been getting the same thing the last two weeks. At first it didn't hurt too bad but I knew it was there when I felt my bump. The last week I can feel it big time. It's super uncomfortable.
> 
> It was pretty uncomfortable but couldn't have been too bad as I fell back to sleep within seconds :haha: What is the point of Braxton Hicks? Is it just the uterus having a 'practice run' so to speak?Click to expand...

Yeah it's just prepping you for the real thing I suppose. I've had Braxton Hicks since week 18 or so. This is my first pregnancy so I am getting a bit nervous as to what is BH or the real thing. But, I am sure that when it's a real contraction I'll now. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_T

Yummy lemon cake...

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l574/MrsThompi/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140425_184740_zpsc2yesrso.jpg


----------



## nic18

Growth scan went well today! He's measuring right on target :) was flashing is winky aswell :haha:!


----------



## proudparent88

Sorry katie that things are so difficult! I am at the hospital for my NST since i didnt make this mornings appointment stupid buses. So ready for him to be here back is agony and bh felt so real earlier still losing plug too. Yuck!


----------



## Rachie004

I'm so jealous of people losing their plugs! (Now there is a sentence I never thought I'd say!)

I keep suffering my TPD (toilet paper disappointment :haha: )


----------



## x__amour

Single digits, getting anxious. Don't want a RCS. :(


----------



## endlessblue

TeeinAZ said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeeinAZ said:
> 
> 
> Endlessblue - sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. I've been getting the same thing the last two weeks. At first it didn't hurt too bad but I knew it was there when I felt my bump. The last week I can feel it big time. It's super uncomfortable.
> 
> It was pretty uncomfortable but couldn't have been too bad as I fell back to sleep within seconds :haha: What is the point of Braxton Hicks? Is it just the uterus having a 'practice run' so to speak?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's just prepping you for the real thing I suppose. I've had Braxton Hicks since week 18 or so. This is my first pregnancy so I am getting a bit nervous as to what is BH or the real thing. But, I am sure that when it's a real contraction I'll now. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I guess we'll know it's the real thing when we're in agony haha!


----------



## besty

Period cramps are back and I lost a huge bit of plug at lunch time! Body is getting ready to do something!


----------



## noodles13

Im not getting anything. ..... I just know I will go two weeks over and be enormous and have an 11lb baby at this rate

im jealous of people who are due right now haha ive well and truly had enough


----------



## emalou90

Nothing for me either noodles.
Apart from feeling under the weather x


----------



## Mrs_T

Rachie004 said:


> I'm so jealous of people losing their plugs! (Now there is a sentence I never thought I'd say!)
> 
> I keep suffering my TPD (toilet paper disappointment :haha: )

Yep, could've written this myself!!! The toilet paper / knicker watching is the worst!!! Along with the 'I wonder if my waters will break' thought every time I stand up / bend over / get out of bed!!! Driving me nuts! 

Think I'm one of the first due dates (2nd May), yet everyone else seems to have way more going on than I do!


----------



## Impatientwait

Im due may 3rd...not much going on besides dilation and effacement...got a dr appt monday. Im requesting another sweep and stretch..dont wanna be induced


----------



## Impatientwait

Just noticed our tickers are the same...hmmm maybe my dur datr is the 2nd...not that it seems to mattet at this point hahahaha


----------



## Mrs_T

I haven't had the midwife in so long (mostly see the consultant these days) so don't know if baby is engaged/ I've started dilating etc. See her on Wednesday though and actually quite looking forward to it to see if I can find any of that out! I'll be 39+5, do you think she'll offer me a stretch and sweep?


----------



## Mrs_T

Haha! How funny!


----------



## Teeny

wow lots going on. hope things go quickly for u katie. the shower or bath always helps my pains!

had some rubbish news today. had a growth scan on tues as measuring big (did with my dd too, she was 7lbs) so not worried. plus my blood pressure was high so they did a 24 hr urine test and blood tests. wasn't too worried as has said goodbye to my sister and family the day before who I hadn't seen for 5 yrs and don't know when I wil see again as she lives in New Zealand! same day my hubby's sister and family arrive, dh's family always raise my blood pressure a bit, plus with the overlap things had been crazy and I had rushed to get to the appointment so was annoying but I didn't worry.......

got call from dr today. blood work looked fine. but protien in my urine and high blood pressure means they suspect mild pre eclampsia. I have to have extra monitoring. 

nothing firm till Monday when I see the dr, but it's pretty. scary stuff :-(


----------



## mayb_baby

Going shopping tomorrow I always worry my water will break :haha:


----------



## proudparent88

Being admitted into the hospital foe the high protein in my urine have to do another 24hr urine catch and what they do will depend on the results. So tired devastated and so alone.


----------



## Impatientwait

I dont see why she wouldnt do a sweep that far..wont hurt to ask!!


----------



## Rikkitikki

I'm a serial lurker, but I figured it's probably time for an update... 
36 weeks as of tomorrow, baby shower is tomorrow, but because of complications, I'm also being induced tomorrow! (Borderline cholestasis of pregnancy, and pre-eclampsia). Been in the hospital since yesterday for 24 hr monitoring, platelet count was lower yesterday than it was on Tuesday, and lower today than from yesterday, which is what pushed the doc over the edge.
I've also been sick since Tuesday which makes me NOT look forward to a painful induced labor (while sick). Good news? Once she's out, I can pout and be sick and not worry that whatever I've got will continue to affect little Rebecca


----------



## x__amour

Best of luck to you and LO! :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

proudparent88 said:


> SHE HAD HIM YAY! AT 37 WEEKS HE IS 7 pounds 3 ounces 19 inches long! And a total cutie!!!!
> 
> 
> https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a562/proudparent8809/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/IMG_65764655686333_zpsqypk9p0p.jpeg

Too cute! Congrats to your friend.


----------



## Misscalais

Oh Katie! You poor thing, hopefully you won't have to go through much more of those pains I'd go insane there's no way you can relax. Have you tried having a lavender bath.

That lemon cake looks devine, I just had two mini apple pies :blush: they were gooood! 

Proud, hopefully everything will be ok. I can't believe how much trouble you're having with all these infections. Hopefully it's not PE or anything like that.


----------



## Misscalais

Rikkitikki said:


> I'm a serial lurker, but I figured it's probably time for an update...
> 36 weeks as of tomorrow, baby shower is tomorrow, but because of complications, I'm also being induced tomorrow! (Borderline cholestasis of pregnancy, and pre-eclampsia). Been in the hospital since yesterday for 24 hr monitoring, platelet count was lower yesterday than it was on Tuesday, and lower today than from yesterday, which is what pushed the doc over the edge.
> I've also been sick since Tuesday which makes me NOT look forward to a painful induced labor (while sick). Good news? Once she's out, I can pout and be sick and not worry that whatever I've got will continue to affect little Rebecca

Good luck! Hope all goes well :)


----------



## noodles13

Its no wonder we get fed up..... pregnancy is almost a whole year long isnt it

I have noticed I cant feel him moving as much now... just doesn't feel so active

but it makes me feel like a liar and a pain in the arse if I say anything coz have to ring delivery and be monitored etc did it once and some vile midwife spent two hours telling me off for being a fatty made me feel utterly vile dont know what to do now...... do I wait till lunch time see if he wakes up and surprises me with movements and if not call hospital


----------



## emalou90

Cold sugary drinks/ food, lay on your side. See if you can get bubs moving :hugs:
I'd give myself an hour to make baby move then take action.
If not, go in, screw the horrible midwife, if you're worried its their job to check baby is ok xxx


----------



## noodles13

True.... ill have some cold pepsi max haha then see if he gets squiggling


----------



## katiemckeiver

Misscalais said:


> Oh Katie! You poor thing, hopefully you won't have to go through much more of those pains I'd go insane there's no way you can relax. Have you tried having a lavender bath.
> 
> That lemon cake looks devine, I just had two mini apple pies :blush: they were gooood!
> 
> Proud, hopefully everything will be ok. I can't believe how much trouble you're having with all these infections. Hopefully it's not PE or anything like that.

Tried most things really :/ just honestly can't wait for it to be over now...at first it was exciting and fun...now I'm fed up of constant pain and no relief :/ can't find oils anywhere...even my mum has started looking it's got that bad...usually she would just tell me to deal with it...but cant find clary sage oil or lavender oil and apparently nowhere in the uk sells castor oil anymore...we went everywhere... :'( xxxx


----------



## noodles13

What about holland and barret? And small local pharmacies not like boots etc


----------



## Impatientwait

Waterd broke at 1:30 am this morning...still at a 3 so they started me on pitocin....finally gonna have a baby today!!


----------



## endlessblue

Impatientwait said:


> Waterd broke at 1:30 am this morning...still at a 3 so they started me on pitocin....finally gonna have a baby today!!

Yay! Good luck!!!


----------



## Impatientwait

Thank you! Im a bit nervous laying here....i just want it over with! And im starving and cant have anything :(


----------



## Impatientwait

Dnt know if it has anything to do with it but i rubbed castor oil on my lower belly at about 9pm last night and cover it with plastic wrap and set a warm rice sock over my pelvic bone for about 10 15 mins....could just be coincident though


----------



## katiemckeiver

Nope nowhere sells it round here :( ahh well got some good news! Been losing clear/white discharge since pains started...just been to macds and nipped to loo...tmi sorry but finally lost a good lot of bloody show!! Didn't think I'd be so happy to part with it! But surely its a sign things are progressing more! :)!!!! Xxxx


----------



## katiemckeiver

Ohhhh and gl patientwait!!! :)!!! Xxxx


----------



## KRobbo

Impatientwait said:


> Waterd broke at 1:30 am this morning...still at a 3 so they started me on pitocin....finally gonna have a baby today!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx ladies...the waters breaking is so weird...im continually leaking and its so gross feeling like im peeing myself all the time lol contractions getting stronger and got some pain meds...waiying to be checked again...dont wanna be in labor all day lol


----------



## proudparent88

Impatientwait said:


> Thanx ladies...the waters breaking is so weird...im continually leaking and its so gross feeling like im peeing myself all the time lol contractions getting stronger and got some pain meds...waiying to be checked again...dont wanna be in labor all day lol

Lots of luck hon!

Katie maybe this is almost it?!

Got all day in this stupid hospital room. Just really want things to be back to normal no problema just a beautiful baby in my arms. I feel alone oh is at home with the kids so by myself.


----------



## Mrs_T

Impatientwait, how very exciting! Good luck!

Katie, that sounds very promising...fingers crossed that !sans it won't be long! 

:( Proud...that must be a bit lonely :(


----------



## Starry Night

proudparent88 said:


> Impatientwait said:
> 
> 
> Thanx ladies...the waters breaking is so weird...im continually leaking and its so gross feeling like im peeing myself all the time lol contractions getting stronger and got some pain meds...waiying to be checked again...dont wanna be in labor all day lol
> 
> Lots of luck hon!
> 
> Katie maybe this is almost it?!
> 
> Got all day in this stupid hospital room. Just really want things to be back to normal no problema just a beautiful baby in my arms. I feel alone oh is at home with the kids so by myself.Click to expand...

Good luck Impatient! 

Katie - my son was born 4 days after I had my bloody show. Yours should be coming very soon!

Proudparent - I hate being in the hospital by myself too. Hope all this medical drama ends soon and you can focus on healing and being with your family. You're almost full term and baby can come any time. :hugs:

afm - think baby went breach again. Felt all sorts of crazy movement last night and now this morning I got a kick to the hips. Either that, she is really bendy.


----------



## Teeny

gl impatient wait, hope things move quickly!

Katie, at least one good thing is ur full term now! did the cider do anything? kept meaning to ask!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Starry Night said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impatientwait said:
> 
> 
> Thanx ladies...the waters breaking is so weird...im continually leaking and its so gross feeling like im peeing myself all the time lol contractions getting stronger and got some pain meds...waiying to be checked again...dont wanna be in labor all day lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of luck hon!
> 
> Katie maybe this is almost it?!
> 
> Got all day in this stupid hospital room. Just really want things to be back to normal no problema just a beautiful baby in my arms. I feel alone oh is at home with the kids so by myself.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Impatient!
> 
> Katie - my son was born 4 days after I had my bloody show. Yours should be coming very soon!
> 
> Proudparent - I hate being in the hospital by myself too. Hope all this medical drama ends soon and you can focus on healing and being with your family. You're almost full term and baby can come any time. :hugs:
> 
> afm - think baby went breach again. Felt all sorts of crazy movement last night and now this morning I got a kick to the hips. Either that, she is really bendy.Click to expand...

Ahhh I really hope so! Nearly 2weeks of constant bh that have then turned into a week of contractions...followed by bloody show...I have a scan Monday too...so fx! I guessed 29th...so hopefully Tuesday will be it at the latest xxxx


----------



## katiemckeiver

Teeny said:


> gl impatient wait, hope things move quickly!
> 
> Katie, at least one good thing is ur full term now! did the cider do anything? kept meaning to ask!

Helped me relax and had major contractions the next day but with me not dilating any further than half a cm...I think if I were more dilated it quite possibly would have worked :') xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

I am mainly tired of being poked and prodded at.


----------



## nic18

good luck girls! :)


----------



## magicwhisper

Good luck girls :D

Apparently holland and Barrett have castor oil


----------



## lindsinc

39 weeks! I can't wait for this baby to get here. Not only because I can't wait to see him but I am sick of people asking me all the time when I'm going to get induced. I hate being pressured. I don't want to be induced! With my first baby I was induced at 39 weeks and my OB has already said he would induce me anytime now if I wanted but I really want to go into labor naturally. But between MIL and SIL asking me almost every day, So have you picked a day? When are you going in? You're getting induced right and my OH just last night saying you know you're going to have to be induced again why bother putting it off. Is really making me feel very pushed. The only reason I was induced with my first was because my OB was going out of town the following week and I absolutely did not want the other OB at the hospital to deliver him, shes a witch. Theres hardly any chance of that this time so like I had said I'd really like to go naturally but no ones listening. Ugh, I hope something starts happening soon. I feel like I'm just sitting here twiddling my thumbs and listening to people fuss at me for now having him now.


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx all...went from a 4.5 to a 10 about 30 mins after the epidural a d then pushed for 30 mins..didnt feel a thing...but ripped twice..will add pics later!!


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations Impatientwait! Hope you are both doing well! :hugs:


----------



## nic18

Congratulations impatient :D! Wonder who's next :)?


----------



## magicwhisper

Lindsic sorry everyone is pushing you ti be induced. Keep to your guns and fight for what you want. :hugs:

Inpatientwait congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Congrats Impatienwait!! Can't wait to see some photos of your little squish. Hope you're recovering well and enjoying your newborn snuggles =) 

Nesting has hit me, and it's hit me hard. Part of me is not happy about it at all, the other part of me is happy the house is finally getting done. The kitchen is looking a heck of a lot better and I know we can get it sorted to be completely clear and clean for the midwives to sit in in just an hour or so now (it's DH's work area too as he works from home, so a bunch of stuff I can not move right now). The living room is as tidy as it can get with 2 kids running around at home. The washing is caught up with, as are all the dishes. Bunch of stuff has been moved into the shed and attic, and the baby clothes are down and partially put away 

=D


----------



## Buggzxxx

Congrats Impatient!!!

Well Ive been having mild contractions on and off for the past day, could possibly be pre-labour, could be nothing! Ill just have to wait and see! DF is working away until Tuesday so hoping if things are starting, they go slowly until then ;) x


----------



## Mrs_T

Congrats impatientwait!!! What did you name your bubba? Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## proudparent88

Impatientwait said:


> Thanx all...went from a 4.5 to a 10 about 30 mins after the epidural a d then pushed for 30 mins..didnt feel a thing...but ripped twice..will add pics later!!

Congrats! Cant wait to see pics!

Have a little under four hours until the urine catch is complete on konitors for final time today. Baby is active just anxious to know whats happening next. A gut instinct is telling me that they are going to induce but i doubt it. Idk just so hard to say. Been sleeping most of the time so i guesd i am more exhausted than i realized.


----------



## proudparent88

So i noticed that i am not putting out the amount of urine that i was last two times i did a urine catch i dont even have half of what i normally do by now. I am scared they will wanna induce but idk urine catch ends at 7:15 and which gives me just a little over an hour to wait for that then i have to wait results and see what they plan to do. During the waiting for results period i plan to shower in hopes to speed up time.


----------



## Teeny

Impatientwait said:


> Thanx all...went from a 4.5 to a 10 about 30 mins after the epidural a d then pushed for 30 mins..didnt feel a thing...but ripped twice..will add pics later!!


wow that's amazing! (not the ripping part)!! congratulations! xxx:happydance:


----------



## Impatientwait

Aidynn Rylee Kohl Green 7 lbs 7 oz 20 inch..pictures hopefully tom!


----------



## nic18

gorgeous name & what a good weight! congratulations again :D


----------



## tuppance

Massive congratulations impatient! Can't wait to see piccys!


----------



## noodles13

Congrats xx


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations!


----------



## gaves99

First of all congrats!!! How exciting, can't wait for pics. 

OK FTM question here. Just went to pee and when I wiped the paper was light red and looked like a few drops in the toilet. Is this something to question or the "bloody show" that is talked about??


----------



## x__amour

Could be! :happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats impatient!!


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx all!!ready to see the next lady go!!


----------



## Mrs_T

gaves99 said:


> First of all congrats!!! How exciting, can't wait for pics.
> 
> OK FTM question here. Just went to pee and when I wiped the paper was light red and looked like a few drops in the toilet. Is this something to question or the "bloody show" that is talked about??


It's most likely burst blood vessels from where baby is pushing down further into your cervix ready for delivery...so a good sign.

The 'bloody show' tends to refer to a larger amount of blood/ blood tinged mucus plug that usually comes soon before full blown contractions start. Hope that helps :flower:


----------



## proudparent88

Was kept in the hospital a second night and will get the results to my urine catch this morning hopefully.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Mrs_T said:


> gaves99 said:
> 
> 
> First of all congrats!!! How exciting, can't wait for pics.
> 
> OK FTM question here. Just went to pee and when I wiped the paper was light red and looked like a few drops in the toilet. Is this something to question or the "bloody show" that is talked about??
> 
> 
> It's most likely burst blood vessels from where baby is pushing down further into your cervix ready for delivery...so a good sign.
> 
> The 'bloody show' tends to refer to a larger amount of blood/ blood tinged mucus plug that usually comes soon before full blown contractions start. Hope that helps :flower:Click to expand...

Had this yesterday! Bloody mucus show in the morning and then contractions at night but I made the mistake of sleeping through them they've now stopped so plenty of walking today to get them back! :) xxxx


----------



## flowergirl7

Congrats impatientwait :) !! 

I get nervous every time I get up to pee in the middle of the night. I always think my water is going to break getting out of bed LOL. Then I'm like not tonight I'm way too tired for labor tonight. I'm sure that would wake me right up though!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## gaves99

I went to the mall yest and walked a ton and did stairs. All night I also had period like cramps and now they are getting to be more uncomfortable than that.. hope this is something going on!!!


----------



## Mrs_T

Oooh sounds promising for a few of you! Still nothing going on here. I'm a bit more chilled about it now though...just looking forward to Wednesday when I have the midwife and consultant so I might find out if baby is engaged / about what would happen if I go overdue.


----------



## proudparent88

I am still waiting for the doctor to come and tell me whats going on and see if i go home or stay.....hopefully i can go i miss my kids and oh and just ready for a different view and fresh air!


----------



## proudparent88

It looks like i am going home the kidney dr wants to keep seeing me though. I have decreased kidney function.


----------



## Impatientwait

Just an idea...i think the key to dilated is to be super relaxed. ..of course if your cervix is softened some and ur dilated a little ...reason being...they advised ne to get an epidural to relax me to speed up the process cause i had been at a 4 for a while...was only 30 mins after that till i was 10....so maybe a nice massage or something to relax...that one glassof red wine your allowed....just a thought...good luck to you all im still stalkng t see whose next!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Impatientwait said:


> Just an idea...i think the key to dilated is to be super relaxed. ..of course if your cervix is softened some and ur dilated a little ...reason being...they advised ne to get an epidural to relax me to speed up the process cause i had been at a 4 for a while...was only 30 mins after that till i was 10....so maybe a nice massage or something to relax...that one glassof red wine your allowed....just a thought...good luck to you all im still stalkng t see whose next!

Ohhhhh I have missed a lovely glass of red! Think I might persuade jonny to run me a candlelit bath tonight with bubbles :')! And beg him to give me a massage! Had some different rlt and finally got capsules today! The new teabags I got are loads stronger so it might actually do some good now! Fx!!! And I think I'll be the same! I won't be able to leave soon as he's here I'll deffo be a stalker :') xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Got my discharge papers to go home. Follow up with kidney dr in two weeks keep check on bp and keep weekly appointments weekly urine and blood tests to keep check on my kidneys.


----------



## Mrs_Wright

Hope your all ok! 
End is in sight now :D

I should be 37 weeks pregnant today, but instead I have an 11 day old! :O still can't quite believe my little girl decided to make her entrance early.. I hope you all have incredible labour experiences and have your little bundles of joy before you know it :D x


----------



## noodles13

I want it to happen now! Hahahhaa time ja dragging soooooi badly


----------



## proudparent88

Worn out from all the stress and finally ready for this to be over especially with my kidney function being poor. Made it home my oldest was thrilled to see me but my youngest has been asleep since i walked in. Oh how innocent they are when they sleep lol.


----------



## tuppance

noodles13 said:


> I want it to happen now! Hahahhaa time ja dragging soooooi badly

Time has slowed down so much, I feel like I might self-combust as I'm so impatient! No signs whatsoever for me; just feeling tired and my OH has nicknamed me moody-face. Gotta love em hey?!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Aha...well I knew shaving my legs was a task but I could deal with going a while not shaving...but when I've got a bite on my ankle that itches and is painful but cannot reach it due to bubs being in the way...thats the last straw...irritated and fed up of being a fat frump!! Eviction notice got served last week bubba.... an appearance anytime soon would be much appreciated! <3


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats impatient 
:)

I'm feeling so sicky tonight


----------



## proudparent88

So the dr banned DTD does that mean i cant please myself at least? *blushes* I am tired of being pregnant but its a blessing too in more than one way a new baby to complete the family and my underlying kidney problem was found too.


----------



## Starry Night

proudparent - not sure about that and you may need to clarify. With my son's pregnancy I was put on what is called "complete pelvic rest". No sort of pleasuring or arousal allowed. That was really tough! Especially as with that pregnancy I would O in my sleep. I would wake up in intense pain so knew why the doctor forbade it. So yeah, give your doctor a call and ask. It's embarrassing but if you're allowed to still do other things it would be a shame to miss out. ;)

afm - definitely lost a teeny weeny piece of plug today. I've had snotty discharge already but this was definitely the rubbery/jelly stuff. It was so insignificant that it doesn't really mean anything but makes me feel like my body is getting ready. There are times it seems she will never leave. I still have 4 1/2 weeks though. Ho hum.


----------



## Misscalais

Impatientwait said:


> Thanx all!!ready to see the next lady go!!

Congratulations!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Misscalais

OMG this baby needs to get out... Right NOW! Lol I'm well and truly done now I've had enough. 
I did a wee this morning and it hurt, not burning like when you have a UTI like a stabbing/pressure/ache in my bladder mid way though my wee. Have a MW appt tomorrow so ill tell her then its only happened the once and I'm not sure why. My bladder feels tender wondering if bub has been pushing/resting on it maybe? I dunno I just want this kid out lol


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Lol yeah, I am so done too. Hard to believe I've made it this far. I thought I wouldn't survive another week at 29 weeks, lol.

TIME IS SERIOUSLY RELATIVE AND SADISTIC THOUGH. IT REALLY DOES EVER SO SLOWLY CRAWL BY... TOWARDS THE not soon enough END... 

On Wednesday I'm likely having my membranes stripped (and a possible induction depending on the ultrasound results). STILL THREE DAYS AWAY SEEMS LIKE FOREVER and it's not even a guarantee then *rips hair out*

I guess we just hafta hang in there :wacko::wacko:!

Eventually we'll have those babies in our arms :kiss:


----------



## proudparent88

I am ok as long as the discomfort doesnt get worse or my kidney function. I just want him to stay in as long as he is ok until at least 37 weeks. Ultrasound today hope he isnt covering his face like last time little booger lol jk.


----------



## flowergirl7

Proudparent- hope you get to see your LO baby face today :) Mine likes to cover half of his too. Good luck and hope you're feeling okay.

I have my 38 week appointment today. Looking forward to finding out if I've made any progress from last week. I was 1 cm, 50 % effaced and baby's head was low in my pelvis. 

I woke up with some heartburn last night and I felt like was going to throw up. I sat on the edge of the bed in the middle of the night for a while. Scared DH I think because he never wakes up in the night and he was up wondering if everything was okay. Feeling better this morning. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## noodles13

I think weve all hit the wall of complete impatience and had enough now havent we.....wen in hospital yesterday just to check as movement had been abnormal since Thursday everything was fine but they did say he was rather big..... well I could of toldthem that!!! Ican bbarely move and still got 4-5 weeks left


----------



## FleurDeMai

My LO never let us have a look at his face, I keep telling him to hurry up so we can finally see it :haha:

We dtd last night and I don't know if it's a direct result of that, but I've had BH pretty much constantly since. I slept so badly, woke up every hour, then had trouble getting back to sleep ad it was hard to breathe lying down. Think I've managed to get only 2 hours of sleep in total. Some contractions are painful... then the next is not. :dohh:


----------



## proudparent88

I hope his weight hasnt slowed or stopped he is not ready for an appearance yet. As much as i may want him to make one lol. No pun intended lol.


----------



## Mrs_T

Yep noodles...def hit our wall with impatience! My friend's just dropped round an exercise ball so I'm currently rocking back and forth on it! Too tired to bounce at the mo :haha: but will do some later! 

There was a beautiful rainbow last night and, since dh's sister passed away 5 years ago, rainbows tend to show when something important is goong to/has happened (there was one on our weddong day and the day we brought Lily home from hospital). It's like she's showing us she's watching over us! Was wondering if it was a signbut obviously not!


----------



## Erised

Well, my nesting has come to an end... mostly because my body is screaming at me and I may have overdone it a bit. DH is still recovering from quinsy and doesn't feel great yet, so can't expect him to help too much. Still plenty to do, but realistically everything is ready. We've got everything in the house for a home birth now, it's just a little bit of tidying that's required. Even managed to sort babys clothes and put them away yesterday =) 

Slept terrible last night though, my heartburn had been fine but last night it came back with a vengeance. Today my throat tastes like blood when I cough, which isn't pleasant. At least it's not hurting. 

Also found out today that my MIL has booked a holiday ... not happy at all with her or that. The only family and support we have here are MIL and BIL, so we were relying (and they had agreed!) on them taking the girls if required during labour. They've only gone and booked a holiday for 10 days after my due date, and DD2 was born 13 days past my due date. Soooo... if this little lady is late like her slightly older sister, we're screwed.


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> Well, my nesting has come to an end... mostly because my body is screaming at me and I may have overdone it a bit. DH is still recovering from quinsy and doesn't feel great yet, so can't expect him to help too much. Still plenty to do, but realistically everything is ready. We've got everything in the house for a home birth now, it's just a little bit of tidying that's required. Even managed to sort babys clothes and put them away yesterday =)
> 
> Slept terrible last night though, my heartburn had been fine but last night it came back with a vengeance. Today my throat tastes like blood when I cough, which isn't pleasant. At least it's not hurting.
> 
> Also found out today that my MIL has booked a holiday ... not happy at all with her or that. The only family and support we have here are MIL and BIL, so we were relying (and they had agreed!) on them taking the girls if required during labour. They've only gone and booked a holiday for 10 days after my due date, and DD2 was born 13 days past my due date. Soooo... if this little lady is late like her slightly older sister, we're screwed.

Sorry that your MIL did that is there anyone that could take their place if need be maybe another family member or friend?

In an hour i get another sneek peek at Zachary cant wait to see my precious angel!


----------



## nic18

I swear I'm going to be pregnant FOREVER! I've tried everything nothing works! Sex, walking, bouncing on ball, pineapple, spicy food, acupressure! Nothing no plug loss or BH!


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> Sorry that your MIL did that is there anyone that could take their place if need be maybe another family member or friend?
> 
> In an hour i get another sneek peek at Zachary cant wait to see my precious angel!

No family, they're the only family DH has apart from an aunt and uncle who he sees once every couple of years. All my family is in a different country. We're not social people either, and our best friend moved to Canada recently. There's 1 friend we could ask, but she's proven to be quite unreliable in the past and she has 2 kids of her own so not sure she could just pack up and come over. That said, I just thought of a friend of MILs who I know we could rely on (as long as she's not on holiday herself) if needs must. If baby isn't around yet by 40 weeks I think we'll contact her and ask if she'd mind being the back up just in case. 

Hope your little man lets you get a proper look at him and that all is well =D


----------



## Leids

I'm sooo over being pregnant now. :haha: I wouldn't have said that a month ago, but I feel disgusting now. I can barely breathe, trying to do any physical activity at all leaves me completely drained, and overall just feel gross.

Hoping this guy comes early, but I don't see it happening since his older brother took his time and was a week late. Last pregnancy I could moan in bed and sleep, this time around I have a toddler so relaxing isn't in the cards for me. :sleep:


----------



## flowergirl7

OMG! Still 1 freaking cm dilated. I'm 50 % effaced and he's right low in my pelvis, but my cervix is still high and hard. Doctor asked me if I'm having intercourse and I replied yes. His suggestion - have more sex so my cervix with soften up. I'm so grateful to be having this baby boy, but I'm huge and I'm tired and I'm so sore. Get this little baby out of me!!


----------



## noodles13

Even tho I am done being pregnant. ..... I dot think ive actually thought this through. ..... ive got to actually give birth again#-o

And suddenly I dont feel so apprehensive to be 40 weeks hahaha 

pros- ive had enough of being pregnant and want to meet my boy
cons- labour, labour and labour


----------



## katiemckeiver

Had my scan today bubba is measuring at a nice size and his growth has picked up again...dr still thinks he will be here before duedate but don't know when...really hope it happens soon...had enough of being pregnant and of being over emotional just feel like utter crap today thanks to bubbas daddy! Come on Taylor make an appearance mummy can't take it nomore!! :(<3


----------



## bambi90

Went for my 38week check today booked in again for the 8th my due date is 12th. Everything fine, baby is 3/5 engaged and in a great position so apparently labour will be a breeze for me..... we shall see!


----------



## proudparent88

He was very cooperative however his growth has slowed down more so going to be induced around 37 weeks going to try anf shoot for exactly two weeks from today making it the 12th and i will be 37+4. He is only 4 pounds four weeks ago he was 3 pounds 7 ounces. Hard to believe in two weeks i could be holding my baby!:happydance:


----------



## emalou90

katiemckeiver said:


> Had my scan today bubba is measuring at a nice size and his growth has picked up again...dr still thinks he will be here before duedate but don't know when...really hope it happens soon...had enough of being pregnant and of being over emotional just feel like utter crap today thanks to bubbas daddy! Come on Taylor make an appearance mummy can't take it nomore!! :(<3

Great glad baby is well. Fingers crossed he makes an appearance soon :thumbup:

What did baby daddy do?! :hugs: it won't be long and you'll have a lovely baby to cuddle.


----------



## katiemckeiver

He's been a complete ass...18days to go tops and im still unsure whether he wants to be involved in Taylors life :/ he keeps doing things that are making me think that when Taylor is born he's just gonna walk out on me and Taylor :/ xxxx


----------



## Teeny

argh! 
just had drs appointment to look at blood pressure as they suspect me of having pre eclampsia. bp was ok (118/80) which is back to what is has been most of the pregnancy. doing a 24 urine catch again to look at that.....might have just been a scare with the random high blood pressure 10 days ago!! yay

BUT..... Baby is now tranverse, after only going head down 10 days ago! 

I'm glad things look good for babies and my health, but frustrated that my hopes for a VBAC look like they are fading with every appointment! :-(


----------



## x__amour

We're ready to share our secret! :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_3683B_zps1c469103.jpg

Bryson Zachary.
April 27th, 2014.
7lbs, 8oz. 18 inches.
8:51pm.


----------



## besty

Congratulations to all the new mummies. 

Tmi but I just cannot stop pooping today! No more plug loss since Friday. I really hate this waiting game! Stop starting stop starting is frustrating. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> View attachment 759103
> 
> 
> View attachment 759105
> 
> 
> He was very cooperative however his growth has slowed down more so going to be induced around 37 weeks going to try anf shoot for exactly two weeks from today making it the 12th and i will be 37+4. He is only 4 pounds four weeks ago he was 3 pounds 7 ounces. Hard to believe in two weeks i could be holding my baby!:happydance:

The photos are lovely, and so happy you've finally got an end date in sight! Hope your little man doesn't come out quite as tiny as they're expecting, close to 5lbs would be nice =) 



x__amour said:


> We're ready to share our secret! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_3683B_zps1c469103.jpg
> 
> Bryson Zachary.
> April 27th, 2014.
> 7lbs, 8oz. 18 inches.
> 8:51pm.

Omg, he's utterly adorable! So very cute, massive congrats to all of you hon =D ... Did you get your vbac in the end? How's Tori taking to the new baby?


----------



## flowergirl7

X_amour - Beautiful :)


----------



## proudparent88

He is too precious huge congrats!


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 759103
> 
> 
> View attachment 759105
> 
> 
> He was very cooperative however his growth has slowed down more so going to be induced around 37 weeks going to try anf shoot for exactly two weeks from today making it the 12th and i will be 37+4. He is only 4 pounds four weeks ago he was 3 pounds 7 ounces. Hard to believe in two weeks i could be holding my baby!:happydance:
> 
> The photos are lovely, and so happy you've finally got an end date in sight! Hope your little man doesn't come out quite as tiny as they're expecting, close to 5lbs would be nice =)
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> We're ready to share our secret! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_3683B_zps1c469103.jpg
> 
> Bryson Zachary.
> April 27th, 2014.
> 7lbs, 8oz. 18 inches.
> 8:51pm.
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg, he's utterly adorable! So very cute, massive congrats to all of you hon =D ... Did you get your vbac in the end? How's Tori taking to the new baby?Click to expand...

I am hoping to know an exact date tomorrow the high risk dr is concerned with his decline so hoping anf thinking he will be close to five pound my other two were in the five pound range.


----------



## Mrs_T

Erised said:


> Well, my nesting has come to an end... mostly because my body is screaming at me and I may have overdone it a bit. DH is still recovering from quinsy and doesn't feel great yet, so can't expect him to help too much. Still plenty to do, but realistically everything is ready. We've got everything in the house for a home birth now, it's just a little bit of tidying that's required. Even managed to sort babys clothes and put them away yesterday =)
> 
> Slept terrible last night though, my heartburn had been fine but last night it came back with a vengeance. Today my throat tastes like blood when I cough, which isn't pleasant. At least it's not hurting.
> 
> Also found out today that my MIL has booked a holiday ... not happy at all with her or that. The only family and support we have here are MIL and BIL, so we were relying (and they had agreed!) on them taking the girls if required during labour. They've only gone and booked a holiday for 10 days after my due date, and DD2 was born 13 days past my due date. Soooo... if this little lady is late like her slightly older sister, we're screwed.

We've got a similar problem...my parents and oh's parents are all away between 13-16th may, so if this baby goes 11 days or more overdue, we'll have to rely on friends, which is far from ideal as Lily has only ever spent time away from us with one set of grandparents or the other :-\

Fingers crossed our bumps play game for us!


----------



## redlemonade

Congrats to the new mummies!! 

I've officially hit full term and I'm excited and scared all at once. OMG girls I'm going to have my baby soon!! Eeep! 

Best of luck to everyone :D


----------



## Mrs_T

And HUGE congrats x_amour!!!


----------



## TeeinAZ

redlemonade said:


> Congrats to the new mummies!!
> 
> I've officially hit full term and I'm excited and scared all at once. OMG girls I'm going to have my baby soon!! Eeep!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone :D

WOO HOOO I will be hitting FT tomorrow! I'm so excited!! Have you been having any labor signs? I've had ZERO! :growlmad:


----------



## schultzie18

Congrats!! X_amour!!! He is so cute!!! Congrats to all the new mommies. Pretty soon we will all be new mommies! But I will miss feeling her on the inside even though I am so ready to be done!


----------



## proudparent88

I have been losing bits of plug here and there and had bh but nothing else he is head down again thankfully i have my heart set on delivering in exactly two weeks but now am questioning it as i just want him here. I feel so conflicted. :-(


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats Shannon he's gorgeous xx


----------



## lindsinc

Had a check up today and I'm really starting to get nervous! I'm dilated to 1 1/2cm but my OB has already started talking induction :( He said if I havent had him by my next appointment (next monday) that he'd like to schedule an induction. I just kind of gave him a look and he said well we can wait a little longer but not much, hes going to get to big. I'm not a little girl (5'11") and OH is 6'4" so no hes not going to be a little baby!! Lol. I just hate everyone talking induction instead of just letting me go at my own pace. He can't stay in there forever, eventually he'll decide he wants to get out. Anyways! Hoping lots of walking will help this week to get something going I've been loosing little bits of plug and having random braxton hicks but thats it...... Come on baby!! Mommys ready to meet you


----------



## Starry Night

proudparent88 said:


> I have been losing bits of plug here and there and had bh but nothing else he is head down again thankfully i have my heart set on delivering in exactly two weeks but now am questioning it as i just want him here. I feel so conflicted. :-(

I feel conflicted too and I don't have any major health concerns. I'm just impatient. :blush: I have to keep reminding myself that it's in baby's best interest to stay inside for several weeks yet. Mine too as I still have things to get ready.

I hope the two of you can stay healthy and hold on until full term. Only two more weeks. :) Is your doctor still going to be monitoring you and baby until then?

lindsinc - have they said how big is "big"? I just find it strange they are eager to induce at 40ish weeks. I'm not really against inductions per se--I wouldn't want to be allowed to go a day past 42 weeks, for instance--but I've heard enough stories to make me think they should be reserved for absolute need. If your baby was headed towards the 11 pound-plus range I could see them wanting to induce....(yikes)

afm - seem to be noticing more BH but baby hasn't dropped and just don't feel anywhere close to delivering. Do second babies always drop ahead of time or can it wait until closer to labour? I remember my son dropped weeks ahead of time. I wouldn't mind a shorter period in between. I'm already carrying low so my belly is already so heavy and sits between my legs when I sit so can only imagine how it will feel once she does officially drop.


----------



## proudparent88

Starry Night said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> I have been losing bits of plug here and there and had bh but nothing else he is head down again thankfully i have my heart set on delivering in exactly two weeks but now am questioning it as i just want him here. I feel so conflicted. :-(
> 
> I feel conflicted too and I don't have any major health concerns. I'm just impatient. :blush: I have to keep reminding myself that it's in baby's best interest to stay inside for several weeks yet. Mine too as I still have things to get ready.
> 
> I hope the two of you can stay healthy and hold on until full term. Only two more weeks. :) Is your doctor still going to be monitoring you and baby until then?
> 
> lindsinc - have they said how big is "big"? I just find it strange they are eager to induce at 40ish weeks. I'm not really against inductions per se--I wouldn't want to be allowed to go a day past 42 weeks, for instance--but I've heard enough stories to make me think they should be reserved for absolute need. If your baby was headed towards the 11 pound-plus range I could see them wanting to induce....(yikes)
> 
> afm - seem to be noticing more BH but baby hasn't dropped and just don't feel anywhere close to delivering. Do second babies always drop ahead of time or can it wait until closer to labour? I remember my son dropped weeks ahead of time. I wouldn't mind a shorter period in between. I'm already carrying low so my belly is already so heavy and sits between my legs when I sit so can only imagine how it will feel once she does officially drop.Click to expand...

Yes twice weekly nonstress tests and my weekly appointments. I am thinking though too my declining kidney function is also playing a factor. I will know more at my appointment today at 10:30 still 10 1/2 hrs until then just hoping i can get some more sleep.


----------



## lindsinc

at 37 weeks he was measuring 7lbs 1oz if I follow the OB saying he's averaging a half a pound a week he'd be roughly 9 1/2 lbs at 42 weeks..... I let him talk me into being induced with my first at 39 weeks because he was worried I'd have a "big baby" 8lbs 2oz. Honestly I think he prefers an induction over naturally going into labor since he can schedule it during the day and what not. I have told him, my OH and oh's family (who is all for me getting induced) that if I go over 41 weeks I'd be okay with scheduling an induction since I don't want to go over 42 weeks but thats it! I still have 2 whole weeks before that .... I was induced with my first I hated being stuck in the bed on monitors and ended up with an epidural so I'm really pushing for a natural labor and delivery this time and it seems like no one is supportive of it besides my mom, I don't know what I'd do without her right now.


----------



## victoria11

There seems to be so many inductions. I'm also trying to avoid as I don't want to be stuck in hospital and away from my little boy longer than I have to. I would definitely stick your ground Lindsinc and say no an induction until 41 weeks! It's your pregnancy and the doctor shouldn't just be trying to fit you in his schedule! Xx


----------



## redlemonade

TeeinAZ said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mummies!!
> 
> I've officially hit full term and I'm excited and scared all at once. OMG girls I'm going to have my baby soon!! Eeep!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone :D
> 
> WOO HOOO I will be hitting FT tomorrow! I'm so excited!! Have you been having any labor signs? I've had ZERO! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yay for full term! We've made it (almost!) :)

No labour signs here at all. She's head down and engaged but that's about it. Good luck!!


----------



## redlemonade

lindsinc said:


> at 37 weeks he was measuring 7lbs 1oz if I follow the OB saying he's averaging a half a pound a week he'd be roughly 9 1/2 lbs at 42 weeks..... I let him talk me into being induced with my first at 39 weeks because he was worried I'd have a "big baby" 8lbs 2oz. Honestly I think he prefers an induction over naturally going into labor since he can schedule it during the day and what not. I have told him, my OH and oh's family (who is all for me getting induced) that if I go over 41 weeks I'd be okay with scheduling an induction since I don't want to go over 42 weeks but thats it! I still have 2 whole weeks before that .... I was induced with my first I hated being stuck in the bed on monitors and ended up with an epidural so I'm really pushing for a natural labor and delivery this time and it seems like no one is supportive of it besides my mom, I don't know what I'd do without her right now.

You definitely don't have to have an induction if you don't want one - don't feel pressured! Fingers crossed baby comes soon! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_T

Hey ladies! Had a bad nights sleep and didn't go to bed til really late :( partly my own fault I guess! Ikept thinking I might go into labour last night for some reason, which kept me from sleeping well!

Baby boy seemed quite quiet yesterday...is it true that they go quiet before labour starts or should I be worried? I did feel him, but not very big movements and no for as long. Got midwife and consultant tomorrow! 

I also did half hour of bouncing on my ball last night :)


----------



## KatyW

I agree, do not feel pressured to have an induction if you do not want one at this point, especially if you want to go naturally. I am on track for a larger baby but they are not talking intervention for me, granted I am seeing a Dutch doctor. I want to avoid any increased chance of c section, and induction is associated with that.


----------



## proudparent88

I had a dr like that once and changed. This time though just like last time i am finding i have no choice as baby could be in danger so induction is best.


----------



## Starry Night

Proudparent - yes, your case would be one of those times that an induction sounds best. LIke I said earlier, I'm not really against them. I would gladly agree to one if I was 42 weeks or had some health concern like GD or pre-ecclampsia or anything that is putting either me or the baby at immediate risk. I just think predicting size is such guesswork at times that baby would have to be obviously very big to make me consider it. 

I've heard such scary induction stories that it puts me off a little. And I'm scared that I will be induced even though I have had a previous section. Doesn't that increase the risk of rupture? I'm just glad I won't get one before 42 weeks.


----------



## Mrs_T

I've just had my first bout of watery discharge...gross but exciting! I started getting this at least 4 days before my dad was born, so fx this little man is thinking about coming in the next week????


----------



## Erised

I refused induction with my 2nd, was quite happy to go over 42 weeks if required. Having been through medical induced contractions with my 1st it was something I'd happily avoid as long as neither me nor my daughter were at risk. Will do the same again this time around if it comes to it. To me size isn't really enough of a reason to go ahead with induction (well, large size that is! A baby that's too small would often be better off growing outside the uterus after a certain point), the growth scans and estimates are just too in-accurate. 

No signs of labour here yet, thankfully. DH seems to have fought off the quinsy with the help of antibiotics, but probably picked up C. Diff from the antibiotics instead as he's been sick and getting worse for the last few days, to the point of doubled over in pain and struggling to get off the toilet or out of bed today. He's just gone for an emergency GP appointment, fingers crossed it will be good news once he's done there. Until he's back in action properly baby is going to have to stay where she is.


----------



## tuppance

Massive congrats amour! What a cutie!


----------



## tuppance

lindsinc said:


> Had a check up today and I'm really starting to get nervous! I'm dilated to 1 1/2cm but my OB has already started talking induction :( He said if I havent had him by my next appointment (next monday) that he'd like to schedule an induction. I just kind of gave him a look and he said well we can wait a little longer but not much, hes going to get to big. I'm not a little girl (5'11") and OH is 6'4" so no hes not going to be a little baby!! Lol. I just hate everyone talking induction instead of just letting me go at my own pace. He can't stay in there forever, eventually he'll decide he wants to get out. Anyways! Hoping lots of walking will help this week to get something going I've been loosing little bits of plug and having random braxton hicks but thats it...... Come on baby!! Mommys ready to meet you

That seems a bit crazy, as you haven't even reached your due date. There's such a problem with drs just wanting to get the baby out ASAP even when it's detrimental to baby and mummy. I had be induced at 42 weeks, but would definitely not do it before hand. Hope your baby gets a move on soon :hugs:


----------



## proudparent88

1 1/2 cm 50% effaced induction in one week two days!!!!


----------



## flowergirl7

proudparent88 said:


> 1 1/2 cm 50% effaced induction in one week two days!!!!

That's great! :) You're further along than I am. I haven't been able to get past 1 cm for 2 weeks.


----------



## proudparent88

flowergirl7 said:


> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 cm 50% effaced induction in one week two days!!!!
> 
> That's great! :) You're further along than I am. I haven't been able to get past 1 cm for 2 weeks.Click to expand...

I was totally surprised she could feel babys head too so he is well engaged! I cant believe in 9 days i will be holding my baby!!!!


----------



## Erised

That's brilliant news ProudParent!! Fingers crossed your little man stays put until induction date, not long at all now!! =D


----------



## noodles13

Im a but jealous as I feel ive got weeks and weeks left but at the same time..... putting off labour for a bit more time doesn't worryome hhaaah


----------



## tuppance

proudparent88 said:


> 1 1/2 cm 50% effaced induction in one week two days!!!!

That's so exciting :happydance: Hope the next 9 days don't drag too much!


----------



## tuppance

noodles13 said:


> Im a but jealous as I feel ive got weeks and weeks left but at the same time..... putting off labour for a bit more time doesn't worryome hhaaah

Noodles - how many weeks have you got left? Time is currently going crazy fast and reeeeeally slowly for me!


----------



## proudparent88

Thanks everyone been having contractions ever since i was checked time should go by fast as we are moving this week.


----------



## Mrs_T

Whoop proudparent, that's amazing! Hope the next 9 days fly for you!


----------



## Mrs.stefka

ProudParent - That is so exciting! 9 more days is nothing!


----------



## noodles13

I am 35+4 today........ 37 weeks means nothing in the uk
They dont check our cervix until we go over and need a sweep...... so its a tedious annoying waiting game that could go on and on and on 

having chronic anxiety doesnt help me either haha I drive myself crazy


----------



## proudparent88

Still in pain from the contractions just ready to have him i am now offically afraid to go through the pain of labor.


----------



## magicwhisper

My bump hasent even.dropped no signs of hher arrival at all! :nope:

I have bh occasionly but it hurts motewhen shes moving than the bh :dohh:


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations on the new babies! 

And good luck proud, 10 days until my induction so we will be going through it more or less together. It would be great to go naturally first but I'm currently so tired I don't think I'd be able to do it! Being heavily pregnant with a 2 year old is so hard, especially as he had a stomach bug yesterday and DH is working away. I'm already in bed as we have dance class at 9:30am, it's country dancing theme and parents are encouraged to join in.


----------



## Erised

noodles13 said:


> I am 35+4 today........ 37 weeks means nothing in the uk
> They dont check our cervix until we go over and need a sweep...... so its a tedious annoying waiting game that could go on and on and on
> 
> having chronic anxiety doesnt help me either haha I drive myself crazy

Not entirely true, if you're hoping for a home birth then 37 weeks is quite an important milestone to reach. From 37 weeks onwards you won't need to go into hospital for 'premature labour' anymore. I was thrilled to reach 37 weeks =)

Truthfully, I think checking of your cervix would only drive people more insane. It doesn't mean all that much and you can walk around dilated for weeks at an end. I've seen so many posts along the lines of 'my ob / midwife told me I would definitely go before my due date, now I'm nearly a week over!', I'd rather just sit it out without getting my hopes up. 

Can understand how you feel though, but baby *will* come! 



proudparent88 said:


> Still in pain from the contractions just ready to have him i am now offically afraid to go through the pain of labor.

Have you had an irritable uterus before, or do you think the internal may have set off labour? Are the contractions regular at all, and increasing in pain? Hope you won't need to put up with them for much longer and your little boy either makes his way now, or things calm down and let you sit out the next 9 days in relative comfort


----------



## noodles13

I am pissed off and angry with everything right now..... everything and everyone is annoying me hahaha

I literally cant even go to the toilet without getting huge braxtons they are so strong not painful just irritating

when I have a wee so much pressure pushing down got midwife tomorrow and going to speak to her about my anxiety etc mostly its worrying about his size


----------



## Mrs_T

magicwhisper said:


> My bump hasent even.dropped no signs of hher arrival at all! :nope:
> 
> I have bh occasionly but it hurts motewhen shes moving than the bh :dohh:

If it's any consolation, I'm 39+4 and I still don't look like I've 'dropped' :( 

I have the midwife and consultant (who is actually my cousin so will prob end up being more of a chat lol!) tomo so hoping to find out their opinions as to whether baby is engaged/ in a good positiobetc and just find out what happens from here on out!


----------



## KRobbo

noodles13 said:


> I am pissed off and angry with everything right now..... everything and everyone is annoying me hahaha
> 
> I literally cant even go to the toilet without getting huge braxtons they are so strong not painful just irritating
> 
> when I have a wee so much pressure pushing down got midwife tomorrow and going to speak to her about my anxiety etc mostly its worrying about his size

I know how you feel I'm so grumpy and my patience is so thin!


----------



## Rachie004

Really stupid question and I think I know the answer already but I feel like I need to say/ask it! Labour is just going to happen one day isn't it? There won't necessarily be any warning? I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever until one day I just explode from having a balloon belly!

I have what I think is my final growth scan tomorrow so will hopefully have a clearer idea about what I'm doing, where and possibly when! 

I have packed my bags as much as I can with outstanding items to be thrown in at the last minute.


----------



## noodles13

When I had my first I was 40+6 and from what I can remember just got periody pains.....with my second I was Induced at 37 weeks

this time I dont know what to expect will I go over again I cant remember what labour feels like my brain must be tricking me


----------



## proudparent88

Erised said:


> noodles13 said:
> 
> 
> I am 35+4 today........ 37 weeks means nothing in the uk
> They dont check our cervix until we go over and need a sweep...... so its a tedious annoying waiting game that could go on and on and on
> 
> having chronic anxiety doesnt help me either haha I drive myself crazy
> 
> Not entirely true, if you're hoping for a home birth then 37 weeks is quite an important milestone to reach. From 37 weeks onwards you won't need to go into hospital for 'premature labour' anymore. I was thrilled to reach 37 weeks =)
> 
> Truthfully, I think checking of your cervix would only drive people more insane. It doesn't mean all that much and you can walk around dilated for weeks at an end. I've seen so many posts along the lines of 'my ob / midwife told me I would definitely go before my due date, now I'm nearly a week over!', I'd rather just sit it out without getting my hopes up.
> 
> Can understand how you feel though, but baby *will* come!
> 
> 
> 
> proudparent88 said:
> 
> 
> Still in pain from the contractions just ready to have him i am now offically afraid to go through the pain of labor.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you had an irritable uterus before, or do you think the internal may have set off labour? Are the contractions regular at all, and increasing in pain? Hope you won't need to put up with them for much longer and your little boy either makes his way now, or things calm down and let you sit out the next 9 days in relative comfortClick to expand...

No not regular at all unfortunately. Its as if it set off BH but then once they mainly eased off i am still in discomfort as if my abdomen clear down low is bruised. I have a lot of preasure from him being so low that in general i am uncomfortable no never had an irritable uterus not even sure what it is.


----------



## Starry Night

I can't remember if I had warning signs or not. I did drop several weeks ahead though but at the appointment before I had DS there was no sign with my cervix that anything was happening. I was told I had awhile to go. He was born less than a week later. ha ha I had early labour for about 3 days before the real thing began. I had bloody show on the first day of the early contractions. So I guess those were my signs.

So far my belly hasn't dropped and I do get BH from time to time....more than I did a week or two ago....but nothing to make me think it's happening any time soon. I'm so jealous of everyone who has had their babies or are about to. Not only is everyone due ahead of me here, it seems everyone is going early or having some sort of reason to get induced early. My OB has been so hands off I don't even know what position my baby is in and I'll be let to go the full 42 weeks. Neither she nor my DH think that will happen but I feel like this baby is trouble maker and I don't trust her! lol


----------



## TeeinAZ

Rachie004 said:


> Really stupid question and I think I know the answer already but I feel like I need to say/ask it! Labour is just going to happen one day isn't it? There won't necessarily be any warning? I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever until one day I just explode from having a balloon belly!
> 
> I have what I think is my final growth scan tomorrow so will hopefully have a clearer idea about what I'm doing, where and possibly when!
> 
> I have packed my bags as much as I can with outstanding items to be thrown in at the last minute.

I feel the exact same way. I really feel like the I will just be pregnant for the rest of my life. LOL I haven't had any labor symptoms or signs. LOL


----------



## redlemonade

Rachie004 said:


> Really stupid question and I think I know the answer already but I feel like I need to say/ask it! Labour is just going to happen one day isn't it? There won't necessarily be any warning? I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever until one day I just explode from having a balloon belly!
> 
> I have what I think is my final growth scan tomorrow so will hopefully have a clearer idea about what I'm doing, where and possibly when!
> 
> I have packed my bags as much as I can with outstanding items to be thrown in at the last minute.

Best of luck with your scan tomorrow Rachie! Keep us updated, I'll be thinking of you :D


----------



## magicwhisper

Im not sure i would want to know if im dilated or not until im in labour maybe thats just me xD


----------



## proudparent88

magicwhisper said:


> Im not sure i would want to know if im dilated or not until im in labour maybe thats just me xD

I like to know it keeps me in tune with my body so i am not caught off guard. Also my anxiety gets the best of me too lol.


----------



## FleurDeMai

magicwhisper said:


> Im not sure i would want to know if im dilated or not until im in labour maybe thats just me xD

I'm not that interested in knowing that information either. I've tried to check myself (midwife explained how) out of curiosity, but was unsuccessful so it'll stay a mystery until I'm in labour.


----------



## magicwhisper

Im glad im not the only one that dosent want to know. Ive been told that you could stay a couple of cm dilated for a while before you go into labour and i would end up getting dead excited for no reason :dohh:

I have been getting mild bh for the last couple of hours. Nothing new there for me so im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Impatientwait

Congrats to all whose had their babies...ive been super busy...milk finally came in and am loving my baby boy!


----------



## proudparent88

Impatientwait said:


> Congrats to all whose had their babies...ive been super busy...milk finally came in and am loving my baby boy!

Enjoy it time flies i am sure you are loving it and cherishing every moment. Congrat!

8 days until i hold my little man so excited!


----------



## ericacaca

Hello there ladies. Just checking in to say hello and have been reading through all the pages about stuff. I've spent loads of evenings on my exercise ball - my toddler thinks its hilarious so he sits on his huge ball that's half the size of my one and we roll around together! I doubt anything will happen from it though as much as I want it to. But than again I think I'd be pretty freaked out if they did break spontaneously as I had them broken for me first time round. xxx


----------



## victoria11

I agree I think I would be freaked out if my waters broke spontaneously as apparently it feels really strange xx


----------



## noodles13

Ive never had my waters break..... both times the midwife broke them. I can't eve move around without getting braxtons now :(


----------



## Lilly12

My water broke at 10 cm with Aleena. I was getting ready to push. I was in the birthing pool though so I didn't really feel it , didn't know my water broke until midwife said "water just broke" or whatever lol


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Ive never had my waters break..... both times the midwife broke them. I can't eve move around without getting braxtons now :(

Belly goes so so tight and uncomfortable if I'm on my feet! It's horrible. 
I can totally relate to you xx :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

x__amour said:


> We're ready to share our secret! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_3683B_zps1c469103.jpg
> 
> Bryson Zachary.
> April 27th, 2014.
> 7lbs, 8oz. 18 inches.
> 8:51pm.

Omg congratulations he's beautiful! Hope you're both doing well xo


----------



## noodles13

I do feel out of sorts at the min..... just generally not right everything feels off key


----------



## HannahGraceee

As soon as I stand up BH BH BH


----------



## proudparent88

Woke up with horrendous heartburn and bh mine are so painful never had them hurt before.


----------



## bambi90

Off for my last little pamper session today before the baby makes its appearance, getting my eyebrows done and hair cut as i'm sure i wont have time for a while now. 1 week 5days and counting!


----------



## Buggzxxx

noodles13 said:


> I do feel out of sorts at the min..... just generally not right everything feels off key

And me! I can't put my finger on it but I feel different somehow... My friend asked me if I could elaborate and I was like "not really! Just somethings different!"


----------



## emalou90

HannahGraceee said:


> As soon as I stand up BH BH BH

I think the babies take advantage of more room when we stand!
Mine moves around loads when I'm up and about compared to just sitting


----------



## gaves99

Tons of BH lately too!!! All night.. anytime I roll over and when I get up. Just wish this was all more productive! Grabbed my yoga ball last night, lets get this done! lol


----------



## proudparent88

I dont know what to do....there is always that chance my baby will need to stay when i go home and i want to try and breastfeed well i have two kids at home that need me and a baby at the hospital that will need me too and i cant afford to go back and forth numerous times a day. My mom keeps telling me to give up the idea to bf but i really wanna try. What can i do to ensure that both my kids at home have me around but baby has me too or at least my milk? I just dont wanna come home without him i just wanna cry because as much as this shoukd be a happy moments its also turning into a nightmare with so many conflictions. :'-(


----------



## FleurDeMai

Could you express milk? And ask the hospital that your baby won't be bottle fed so it doesn't cause nipple confusion?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My understanding is they encourage you to express if baby has to stay in NICU because they want baby to have breast milk.


----------



## HannahGraceee

I expressed with baby with in scbu, even though I was only in the next ward, and was Breastfeeding just easier for them I think xx


----------



## proudparent88

I dont know if i will even be able to bf cause of a major breast reduction i had so my body will depend on baby bf and not pumping at least at first plus to top it off one day i will be out of it because i am having surgery after i have him to have my tubes tied. I honestly just feel so mixed up over everything cause i dont know what to do i am currently only producing on the left nothing happening on the right so i am bummed but i am so excited for him to be here. I just dont know what to do about my two kids at home and him possibly staying and if i would be discharged before him i would be so hurt and devestated even though it would be for the best. I am afraid that even when he is born he will be smaller than what the scan pegged cause its always said my boys were bigger by half pound than what they actually are. My ds2 i was told was 6 pounds and he was born at not even 5 1/2 pounds two days later.


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> I dont know what to do....there is always that chance my baby will need to stay when i go home and i want to try and breastfeed well i have two kids at home that need me and a baby at the hospital that will need me too and i cant afford to go back and forth numerous times a day. My mom keeps telling me to give up the idea to bf but i really wanna try. What can i do to ensure that both my kids at home have me around but baby has me too or at least my milk? I just dont wanna come home without him i just wanna cry because as much as this shoukd be a happy moments its also turning into a nightmare with so many conflictions. :'-(

Express while you're at home, and bring the milk in to hospital and ask them to use the expressed breastmilk. Try to keep up the pumping as you'd expect a newborn to feed, so at least once every 3 hours for a good 15 / 20 minutes. When you do visit your baby, bring him to the breast and try to get him to take it. Once he's home you can try to offer him the breast for every feed. It's even possible to start to re lactate and breastfeed after several weeks of not even having pumped ... so if you keep up the pumping your baby will get breastmilk and you yourself are already at a head start =)


----------



## Starry Night

When my son was in nicu they really encouraged BF and expressing. It didn't really work for me though so no real advice other than it's worth at least giving it a try. 

I'm wondering when my baby will drop. I feel like labour is so far away. I'm just hoping she doesn't have to drop weeks ahead of time. I don't want to be discouraged by the lack of dropping. I like being able to tell myself she could still come early. ha ha


----------



## TeeinAZ

morning ladies! 

I am 37 weeks and 1 day and I cannot wait to have this little man. My feet are now swollen all the time and sleep is not happening. I feel like he's about to fall out everytime I stand up. I know he should stay at least two more weeks, but oh my goodness I am so so ready. 

Last week my acid reflux went away and I was sleeping so hard I was drooling, LOL Now the reflux is back so bad I've been throwing up. i guess this is payback for not having any morning sickness. Hmmf!


----------



## Impatientwait

I am having to supplement still a little...had to at first cause my milk wasnt in and jaundice and my baby still is taking the breast and hasnt affected it any to use a little formula as long as he is taking the breast first and only a little formula


----------



## nic18

TMI.. :blush:
had a BM and not sure if I was peeing at the same time of my waters leaking? is there anyway to tell? maybe a stupid FTM question :blush:!


----------



## emalou90

Wear a pad Nic and if you notice any wetness on that afterward it could be waters.
But if not, probably pee :haha:


----------



## ericacaca

I have a GTT test tomorrow, all because there was a TRACE of glucose in my urine and I haven't had a test! At almost 39 weeks! Aargh! I'm really hungry now though and can't eat anything until 11am now until its all finished! 

I'm sure I don't have GD. But I would hate myself if it was missed. 

I just want her to make a move right now! Don't want to be pregnant for much longer :-( x


----------



## ericacaca

As for waters breaking... I don't know either! Everytime I do a pee I hold for a split second just to see if I have control over it! Is that even ok to do?


----------



## emalou90

ericacaca said:


> As for waters breaking... I don't know either! Everytime I do a pee I hold for a split second just to see if I have control over it! Is that even ok to do?

I think that can increase chances of a uti so just be careful :thumbup:


----------



## ericacaca

emalou90 said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> As for waters breaking... I don't know either! Everytime I do a pee I hold for a split second just to see if I have control over it! Is that even ok to do?
> 
> I think that can increase chances of a uti so just be careful :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooooooh, I'll stop that little habit then! Thanks for that x


----------



## emalou90

ericacaca said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> As for waters breaking... I don't know either! Everytime I do a pee I hold for a split second just to see if I have control over it! Is that even ok to do?
> 
> I think that can increase chances of a uti so just be careful :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooooh, I'll stop that little habit then! Thanks for that xClick to expand...

Not a doctor :haha: but I'm sure I heard it somewhere.


----------



## Erised

It does indeed increase your chances of a bladder infection ... I'm impressed you're managing to hold it mid wee still though! Better pelvic floor muscles than me, it doesn't seem to do a darn thing any more when I try lol 

As for finding out whether your waters are leaking, pop on a pad, go and lie down for 30 minutes and check the pad when you get up. If the (by then pooled) fluid leaks out and wets the pad, it's your waters. If the pad remains dry, it was wee


----------



## KRobbo

Yawn! Busy day, did do dance class followed by soft play and afternoon long play date. I'm so tired now. Good news is that my mw is doing a home visit next Tuesday to give me a sweep before my induction.

I am starting to feel different though, period pains, more regular and intense BH. My hips/pelvis is irritated like baby had dropped more. I had early Labour symptoms from 37 weeks last time so I fully expect for pain soon!


----------



## KRobbo

ericacaca said:


> I have a GTT test tomorrow, all because there was a TRACE of glucose in my urine and I haven't had a test! At almost 39 weeks! Aargh! I'm really hungry now though and can't eat anything until 11am now until its all finished!
> 
> I'm sure I don't have GD. But I would hate myself if it was missed.
> 
> I just want her to make a move right now! Don't want to be pregnant for much longer :-( x

Good luck, hope you get the right result.


----------



## Karigan

Babe's been dropping tis last week. THANK GOD, because it couldn't possibly have been any higher; I mean I only had to pee 4 times a day! Fingers crossed for an early labour. Doc says the 24, my dates say the 14, so I guess we'll see whose right!


----------



## KRobbo

ericacaca said:


> Hello there ladies. Just checking in to say hello and have been reading through all the pages about stuff. I've spent loads of evenings on my exercise ball - my toddler thinks its hilarious so he sits on his huge ball that's half the size of my one and we roll around together! I doubt anything will happen from it though as much as I want it to. But than again I think I'd be pretty freaked out if they did break spontaneously as I had them broken for me first time round. xxx

This is most of my evenings! DS loves helping me on my ball. He then leans over it saying 'my tractions!' And 'another one mummy'


----------



## noodles13

Got to go for monitoring next Tuesday. My community midwife agrees with the worry of a big baby and advises I ask to only be allowed to go to my due date to be induced 

been crying all night about another issue do do with my parents and how thy treat one child to the next I just feel so low and upset and pretty invisible and hopeless actually

not a good feeling at all


----------



## magicwhisper

So sorry you feel like that noodles :hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

So much for today being my final growth scan. My fundal height is the same as it was 2 weeks ago (although still measuring over) and baby's growth seems to have levelled off slightly. I have yet another scan in 2 weeks and I'm to go to the fetal wellbeing clinic every week for monitoring. 

I'd really like to be not pregnant in 2 weeks! Have an appointment with my fab home birth midwife on Friday so will need to make a decision about what I'm doing. Unless baby comes at exactly 37 weeks then I'm really not sure that it's a sensible option anymore.

In other news, I have the most horrendous fat sausage feet and cankles. I can only presume the EPO is having some effect as I can easily feel my cervix now too


----------



## gaves99

Spent the day on a yoga ball at my desk. Just went to a store and walked around for an hour since it's raining... Managed to spend $70 though, oops! Just treated myself to choc dipped strawberries and now off to bed. Come on now...


----------



## Impatientwait

Reply to the water breaking..sorry noy enough time to read through to find post about to pump..but i was sleeping and kept feeling little trickles and bubbles kinda down there and then when i walked around it just came out..i wasnt pushing or anything and it didnt happen in one big gush..it was like 5 to 6 medium gushes after the trickles..if this helps any!


----------



## mayb_baby

Stretch and sweep today!
Due tomorrow x


----------



## endlessblue

It's now May... oh my! We're having babies this month...


----------



## tuppance

Happy May Day to all you ladies!! We will be meeting our babies this month. Hooray :happydance:


----------



## tuppance

endlessblue said:


> It's now May... oh my! We're having babies this month...

Slightly scary thought! But so excited about meeting this one and getting my body back!


----------



## Misscalais

Yay for May!!! Can't wait to hear of everyone going into labour!
18 days till my due date, the end is in sight :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm finally allowed to get excited for my due date now. ;) But I can't even say "I get to meet my baby this month". If I go more than 2 days over I'll be having a June baby.:? I am not the lucky sort to go early either.

I've never been good with the whole patience thing. I get excited with every single BH I get...and I am starting to get quite a few....but I know I need at least 1, if not 2, more weeks for baby to fully cook. It's so selfish to want her to come now.


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Omg is it finally May.


I had my membranes stripped yesterday, but was only 3cm and 50% effaced. Ultrasound measured baby's weight at roughly 7lbs 2oz (I did get to see that she had a lot of hair on her head!). I don't feel very hopeful in having her soon now though. And I am r-e-a-d-yyyyy.

:coffee:

Kudos to you mom's that are further along ah!


----------



## endlessblue

Anyone else suddenly have sore boobs again? Mine haven't been sore since first tri but the last few days they've been quite tender and I feel like they've grown?!


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

endlessblue said:


> Anyone else suddenly have sore boobs again? Mine haven't been sore since first tri but the last few days they've been quite tender and I feel like they've grown?!

I wish! Lol. Mine seem to have deflated some >: - although in my prior pregnancies, they started swelling and getting sore again towards the end (I think it's very normal).


----------



## Mrs_T

Well, it's my due date tomorrow! Feeling a bit fed up this morning though... Trying to keep myself busy to take my mind off things and had organised to meet a friend this morning -got me and DD up early to get ready only to be cancelled on again :(

Had midwife and consultant yesterday. Baby is still back to back (but slightly to one side so might turn still), I have a sweep booked for next Friday at 41 weeks (I could have it earlier in the week, but my gut feeling is it wouldn't work that early) and have another growth scan next Wednesday at 40+5. Didn't know they'd do a scan that late in the game but guess it'll be interesting to see what weight they think he is! 

Also getting VERY fed up with all the 'any news?' Texts / fb msgs / comments. My mil is driving me mad!!! I'm not sure how much longer I can bite my tongue for! They go on holiday on 13th and I would be induced on 14th if it comes to it! She keeps on saying things like 'come on, get a move on / where is he / he's GOT to come before then/ why isn't he here / what are you doing?' (that last one was the worst!!!). I feel like saying 'well you shouldn't have booked an extra 4 days on the front of your holiday!' (their cruise leaves on 17th), which I know will really get to her... Hubby said I'm not allowed, but I have warned him by this time next week, I might not be able to help myself!!! 

Sorry ladies, that turned into a right old rant!!!

PS endlessblue, my boobs have been sore again, more around the nipples and I've been leaking a bit more too recently!


----------



## proudparent88

Today makes me 36 weeks i have exactly one week left until my induction and i deliver!!!! :-D Moving tomorrow so busy busy day. Been woke up three times from bh. I am so ready to have him! Thanks ladies for your support on the bf issue. As for the lady sorry cant remember about your parents choices over your kids my parents are the same way and it does drive me nuts but they slowly are treating my boys the same. NST at L&D Saturday so another busy day that day thankfully time is flying by cause i hate it when it drags as its like torture! I got to a realization which was i will have my baby for mothers day which is May 11th. I am just over the moon excited and gonna be doing some shopping next week getting the carseat pack n play clothes diapers wipes blankets and will be setting up the crib and his swing and already have bottles cleaned and ready to go. Have my bag packed except last minute things that i currently use daily my cant belive this is all happening and that in one week i will be holding my baby!:-D


----------



## nic18

proud, eeek! one week :D! that's so exciting! I hope the move goes smoothly:)


----------



## noodles13

One min I feel like ive got months to wait and its taking ages then I look at the calendar and realise oh..... in a weeks time he could come any day! 

He is such an inactive baby tho my nerves are fried


----------



## proudparent88

nic18 said:


> proud, eeek! one week :D! that's so exciting! I hope the move goes smoothly:)

Thanks we arent movie but four blocks but still time consuming. Hoping oh can get some help as my parents are taking ds2 out for the day so he isnt in the way ds1 has school so that helps too. So excited to do baby shoppinh if it wasnt for help from programs in my area donating the money to me i wouldnt be able to this is the first time i am getting a ton of new things!


----------



## katiemckeiver

May!! Yay!! And I'm starting this month with a VERY long walk with my bestfriend...and I don't mean long as in walk to the Morrisons down the road that takes 25mins there then back... I mean a 5mile walk!!! God she's gonna kill me!! Lets see how bubba responds to this as contractions are still coming and going!! Xxxx


----------



## nic18

Katie, enjoy your walk! be careful not to over do it :hugs:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Thankyouu haha :') might even help!! Off to flaming dragon for an all you can eat chinese buffet tonight anyways so I'll keep my mind set on that  xxxx


----------



## victoria11

Long walk sounds good but don't knacker yourself out :( you need to conserve your energy for sure! Hope it's sunny where you are :) miserable and raining here so no walking for me today xx


----------



## KRobbo

victoria11 said:


> Long walk sounds good but don't knacker yourself out :( you need to conserve your energy for sure! Hope it's sunny where you are :) miserable and raining here so no walking for me today xx

Much going on after your sweep?


----------



## victoria11

Mmm not really, I had my first one with my son at 40 +2 days and it worked but this time I think 39 + 5 was too early but I'm hopeful my 40 +3 sweep will work :) feel like my body is almost there but not quite! Just going to keep bouncing till then! How you feeling Krobbo? Xx




KRobbo said:


> victoria11 said:
> 
> 
> Long walk sounds good but don't knacker yourself out :( you need to conserve your energy for sure! Hope it's sunny where you are :) miserable and raining here so no walking for me today xx
> 
> Much going on after your sweep?Click to expand...


----------



## victoria11

No idea what a jackfruit is? Xx


----------



## ericacaca

May! Hurrah! 

I had a Glucose Tolerance Test today - I've been told I'll find out by next Wednesday!!!!!!!!! Chances are baby will be born by then! 

I hope all will be ok though - I've been good all pregnancy holding back on the sugar etc and not exactly over-eaten because I've not been able to! So worst case scenario they will just need to check baby after birth for sugar levels? But wouldn't they do that anyway? 

Urgh! Such a stress! x


----------



## besty

victoria11 said:


> Long walk sounds good but don't knacker yourself out :( you need to conserve your energy for sure! Hope it's sunny where you are :) miserable and raining here so no walking for me today xx

Victoria I see you a from Surrey too :)


----------



## victoria11

Yes Besty in Banstead, you? Xx


----------



## emalou90

Hope you're all doing ok?
Miserable weather in Northants today, the type of rain which makes your hair turn into a huge fuzz ball.


----------



## Rachie004

I'm in Northants emalou! It's dry here and not such a bad day xx


----------



## besty

victoria11 said:


> Yes Besty in Banstead, you? Xx

Ahh not far then I'm in Epsom :)


----------



## victoria11

No not far at all and my favourite shopping spot lol :) xx


----------



## FleurDeMai

It's rainy over here as well. Good for me, it prompted my OH to tell his boss he's not coming in this morning as he doesn't want me to have to go to my midwife appointment in that weather (I don't have a car).
A bit nervous about the appointment. Midwife called yesterday but I had no way to call her back, and I've no idea what it was about.

I talked to my mother yesterday and she stated I should dtd to speed things up. Ugh, thanks for the awkward conversation, but I already knew that trick :haha:


----------



## KRobbo

victoria11 said:


> Mmm not really, I had my first one with my son at 40 +2 days and it worked but this time I think 39 + 5 was too early but I'm hopeful my 40 +3 sweep will work :) feel like my body is almost there but not quite! Just going to keep bouncing till then! How you feeling Krobbo? Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victoria11 said:
> 
> 
> Long walk sounds good but don't knacker yourself out :( you need to conserve your energy for sure! Hope it's sunny where you are :) miserable and raining here so no walking for me today xx
> 
> Much going on after your sweep?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Not too bad today, my son is in nursery today so I've only been up an hour!


----------



## gaves99

Im in Boston in the states and POURING here.. its supposed to be like this off and on for the next few days. it doesnt help my need to walk or desire to go out! Dr. appt today in a few hours. I really wish I could just be pulled off work. 7 more working days...

A good friend that moved to FL is coming up her tomorrow! Havent seen her since my wedding in June and I am leaving work early so we can do lunch and have some catchup time. So happy to have something like that to look forward to.

Has anyone picked or doing God parents for their new baby. I asked my best friend and her hubby but now they are on the verge of splits and I need to pick a new god father.. and quickly. The Greek Church has a ton of rules too that makes it all so much more confusing as well. Will prob end up asking my Brother whos 38.

Hope everyone has a great day! IT'S MAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

We won't have our child baptised but OH wants to pick "symbolic" godparents if that makes sense. It'll either be his sister and her husband, or one of his best friend and her fiancee.


----------



## gaves99

makes perfect sense! My best friend is the most amazing person in the world and I want Molly to have someone like that in her life to look up to and learn from. Its more in the aspect of symbol as well than the religious part. We are also asking my brother and his wife this weekend if they will be guardians should anything happen to us.


----------



## noodles13

I was late with my first and induced because of obstetric choleostasies with my second I keep wondering what will happen with this one? Do subsequent babies tend to come earlier because the cervix is more favourable or not how does it work?


----------



## victoria11

From what I've read there doesn't seem to be much pattern for earlier second babies. I think the theory second ones come early can lead to disappointment :( xxx


----------



## Mrs_T

So, I dragged my sorry bum to town this morning and bought raspberry leaf capsules, evening primrose oil and Clary sage oil! Already taken some of the RL and EPO and gonna have a bath tonight with the Clary sage oil in! Also just bounced on my ball for half an hour. It might all do nothing, but at least I feel proactive!

Bit of a weird one but....anyone else feel like they need to poo all the time but can't go? I'm not sure if it is just constipation, or if it's cos baby is sitting low, or cos baby is back to back???


----------



## ericacaca

Mrs T. I felt like that with #1 when my contractions kicked in! x


----------



## emalou90

ericacaca said:


> Mrs T. I felt like that with #1 when my contractions kicked in! x

I did too!!
Keep an eye on that :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_T

^^^Thanks ladies...fingers crossed! Although, have had this feeling for a few days now and nothing yet!


----------



## KRobbo

Mrs T I get that feeling too. Feel like I need to go a lot and then nothing! I've had it the past few days.


----------



## MissRhead

Hello, do you mind if i join you lovely ladies, i was due 21st april but baby has other ideas and im being induced 3rd may. Hope your all doing well x


----------



## nic18

Welcome missrhead! Good luck with your induction x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hubby is starting to get freaked out and I think it's cute.

He asked me last night if I could please write him a list of all the things he should gather and do and the type of things to say when I go into labour and today he's been hovering and asking me constantly if I need anything. Must be because I started my maternity leave yesterday and he's convinced himself that the babies about to burst out any second :D


----------



## emalou90

MissRhead said:


> Hello, do you mind if i join you lovely ladies, i was due 21st april but baby has other ideas and im being induced 3rd may. Hope your all doing well x

Silly baby, come out before induction!
xxx


----------



## MissRhead

He really should, although I'm pretty certain he's not going to lol! I'm getting very nervous now!! X


----------



## ericacaca

Has anyone having a second written a birth plan? I'm thinking about printing one out just to make sure that they know that I don't want to be constantly monitored and would like to be able to move around and that I get anxious around blood pressure machines etc. I'm still umming and aahing about braving no epidural again....


----------



## ericacaca

victoria11 said:


> From what I've read there doesn't seem to be much pattern for earlier second babies. I think the theory second ones come early can lead to disappointment :( xxx

:-( We can but hope though xxx


----------



## Starry Night

No birth plan other than "epidural and have a baby". Our hospital policy is to make me be considered 'high risk' as I'm going for VBAC. I will have to have constant monitoring and I know from last time that anything can happen. It's just easier to not let myself get my heart set on any type of birth. Even the epi can fail like it did last time or labour can go too quick to get one. 

Anyone else feel like they're in it for the long haul? I'm not quite full term yet (one more week) but I just get this feeling that baby is settling in with no plans to come any time soon. My OB is willing to let me go to 42 weeks so my May Baby could end up with a birthday as late as June 12th. Just thinking about it makes me want to cry. *sighs*


----------



## Starry Night

ericacaca said:


> victoria11 said:
> 
> 
> From what I've read there doesn't seem to be much pattern for earlier second babies. I think the theory second ones come early can lead to disappointment :( xxx
> 
> :-( We can but hope though xxxClick to expand...

Where does the theory even come from?? It's just so cruel. My son was only 4 days late and I keep hearing from family they think baby is coming early but I have no idea where they are getting that from other than the babies on dH's side of the family come early. Well, my family is filled with Last Minute Charlie's. My brother's kids all came 2 weeks late and STILL needed to be induced. I keep hoping for a 38 or a 39 weeker. I once had a dream my baby came on the 21st (8 days before due date) but I am never lucky like that.


----------



## gaves99

Just got back from the Dr. Sitting and waiting game still. The word induction wont even be discussed until 41 weeks. The Dr is estimating that she is long based on measurments. Says maybe 7.5 lbs but of course just a wild guess. So afraid to be poppings out a 12 lb turkey! lol


----------



## Leids

Yay May!! I'm wondering if this little man is going to make an early appearance, still doubting it though. I've been having painful BH all morning that won't go away and it feels like everything is about to fall out. Starting to feel a bit nauseous, so really hoping I'm not in labor now. :wacko:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Right...busy day today!
5mile walk-done
Very hot curry at my nieces 7th birthday meal-done
Pineapple-bought and going to eat in a min...
Hot shower-to follow the pineapple
Dtd-if jonny decides to either stay in instead of going to pub or comes to mine after...
Then probably another hot shower after that :)! 
If bubba still doesn't come out...he just being an awkward bugger!! :haha: xxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

FleurDeMai said:


> We won't have our child baptised but OH wants to pick "symbolic" godparents if that makes sense. It'll either be his sister and her husband, or one of his best friend and her fiancee.

Makes perfect sense my oh isnt religious at all but we will be picking symbolic godparents :D 



Wannabe Mommy said:


> Hubby is starting to get freaked out and I think it's cute.
> 
> He asked me last night if I could please write him a list of all the things he should gather and do and the type of things to say when I go into labour and today he's been hovering and asking me constantly if I need anything. Must be because I started my maternity leave yesterday and he's convinced himself that the babies about to burst out any second :D

This is my oh! He woke me up at 10am today by ringing me from his work because he uad a sudden panicking thought of "what if i have no signs amd suddenly go to the loo for a poo and push out the baby" :dohh: it took a bit to calm him down and explain how rare that is :rofl: it only worked when i told him ive only ever seen that on the tv program i didnt know i wass pregnant :rofl:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Now I want to eat curry!
But there'll be no long walk for me, my midwife advised against that at my appointment today. I'm not put on bed rest, but almost! Even if she had told me it's okay that I do a lot of exercise, I wouldn't, I'm still in pain after walking 30 minutes two days ago.

Could very sore boobs be an indication that the end is near? I feel like they're going to explode and their temperature is much higher than anywhere else on my body... I'm clinging to any possible sign :haha:


----------



## victoria11

Starry Night said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victoria11 said:
> 
> 
> From what I've read there doesn't seem to be much pattern for earlier second babies. I think the theory second ones come early can lead to disappointment :( xxx
> 
> :-( We can but hope though xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Where does the theory even come from?? It's just so cruel. My son was only 4 days late and I keep hearing from family they think baby is coming early but I have no idea where they are getting that from other than the babies on dH's side of the family come early. Well, my family is filled with Last Minute Charlie's. My brother's kids all came 2 weeks late and STILL needed to be induced. I keep hoping for a 38 or a 39 weeker. I once had a dream my baby came on the 21st (8 days before due date) but I am never lucky like that.Click to expand...

My husband was convinced this baby would be an April baby! 1 day over due tomorrow so unless she arrives in 3 days or less, then the earlier second baby theory won't have been true for me!! I don't mind up to 41 weeks but after that I will start to get anxious about being induced :( xxx


----------



## flowergirl7

I went over the hospital list with my husband today after he got out of work. Just in case I'm at the doctors (45 min away) or unable to get everything done by myself. You never know. Plus it will help me remember everything and makes me feel like I have some control over the situation (yeah right lol!) 

I keep thinking I'm having cramps and it might be the start of something, then I go to the bathroom or have gas :) Oh, let the good times roll! 

I can't eat anymore "fresh" pineapple and I can't do spicy because of heartburn and it makes my stomach turn. Just going to continue with sex, cleaning, raspberry leaf tea, and dates (gross, I've only eaten 2). He'll be here eventually... just tired and bitchy.


----------



## magicwhisper

Boob wise i have no clue my boobs hurt loads now too!

Rasberry leaf tea tablets and walking for me haha


----------



## redlemonade

Rachie004 said:


> So much for today being my final growth scan. My fundal height is the same as it was 2 weeks ago (although still measuring over) and baby's growth seems to have levelled off slightly. I have yet another scan in 2 weeks and I'm to go to the fetal wellbeing clinic every week for monitoring.
> 
> I'd really like to be not pregnant in 2 weeks! Have an appointment with my fab home birth midwife on Friday so will need to make a decision about what I'm doing. Unless baby comes at exactly 37 weeks then I'm really not sure that it's a sensible option anymore.
> 
> In other news, I have the most horrendous fat sausage feet and cankles. I can only presume the EPO is having some effect as I can easily feel my cervix now too

Good that the growth has levelled off Rachie! Best of luck with the midwife tomorrow and I've got my fingers crossed that your baby comes at 37 weeks :thumbup:

Ps I've also got sausage feet and cankles the last few days :(


----------



## katiemckeiver

Anyone know anything about breastpump to help start labor? Had it mentioned plenty of times...I got my pump yesterday and not tried it yet
...any particular way to do it? Xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Leids said:


> Yay May!! I'm wondering if this little man is going to make an early appearance, still doubting it though. I've been having painful BH all morning that won't go away and it feels like everything is about to fall out. Starting to feel a bit nauseous, so really hoping I'm not in labor now. :wacko:

I had that 2 weekends ago where the painful BH lasted nearly 3 days and since I was only 34ish weeks along I knew it was too soon and was almost in a panic. I was also losing bits of plug but baby is still snuggled tight. She even disengaged and I think she can still flip around. Felt a kick to my hips just a short while ago when for the past week I've been feeling them in my ribs.


----------



## ericacaca

I have in my head that I have to wait for my show to appear before I get excited? Am I right in thinking that as I get disappointed every time I go to the loo now! And that's alot! X


----------



## mayb_baby

Induction booked May 11th, I'm due today :(
Had contractions for 3hours and now they have stopped, couldn't get my sweep today as his heads no longer engaged.
:cry:


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

mayb_baby said:


> Induction booked May 11th, I'm due today :(
> Had contractions for 3hours and now they have stopped, couldn't get my sweep today as his heads no longer engaged.
> :cry:

:( :( :hugs:

Feel for you! Hoping he comes safely asap.


----------



## tuppance

ericacaca said:


> I have in my head that I have to wait for my show to appear before I get excited? Am I right in thinking that as I get disappointed every time I go to the loo now! And that's alot! X

I have this too! I even go to the toilet just to check, and when it's just discharge I get really disappointed. Every twinge I get over excited with too. Think I may go mad soon!


----------



## tuppance

mayb_baby said:


> Induction booked May 11th, I'm due today :(
> Had contractions for 3hours and now they have stopped, couldn't get my sweep today as his heads no longer engaged.
> :cry:

Happy due date. Will have everything crossed that your bubba gets a move on soon. The second one usually engages right at the last minute so you still have time. :hugs: Come on baby!


----------



## Mrs_T

Maybe_baby it's my due date today too! 

Woken up with achey legs/hips/lower again...had it the other day too- think it's bad circulation or possibly cos he's back to back but not a labour sign unfortunately! I'm on the RLT and EPO and last night had a bath with Clary sage oil in.


OH is off til Tuesday so hopefully we're gonna keep nice and busy taking DD to nice places! Today I'm hoping the sun comes out so we can go to the coastal park near us!


----------



## nic18

Happy due date ladies! Hope these babies get a move on x


----------



## ericacaca

I'm getting tightenings and period like pains now. Could be constipation. Tmi I know! But this happened last time. Its enough pain for me to go ooooh at though and its coming and going in waves!

But I'll probably be moaning about this next week too! Lol! x


----------



## victoria11

Sounds like a lovely few days planned Mrs_ enjoy yourself :) hoping taking your mind off labour will start it :) :) xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Just had my sweep to try and kick start things before induction on 13th may. Went really well 2 cm dilated thin, favourable cervix so she predicts I'll go into labour before induction which would be nice. Even if not it's good to know they'd be able to induce by breaking my waters now rather than having to rely on drugs and start from nothing.


----------



## emalou90

Ericaca - I hope you won't be moaning about it next week and you have a baby soon!!

I had a dream I was in labour last night, woke up with period pains in the night and forced myself to go back to sleep just incase it was labour.
But it wasn't :haha:


----------



## Erised

ericacaca said:


> I have in my head that I have to wait for my show to appear before I get excited? Am I right in thinking that as I get disappointed every time I go to the loo now! And that's alot! X

I never had a show before either of my labours, so it's definitely not something that happens for everyone. Just like waters don't have to break before giving birth, and definitely not before contractions start =)

Happy Due Date to those due today! Hope your little ones decide to make their way into the world soon 

I'm surprised at how many inductions have already been discussed and dates assigned. Is there anyone who will (like me) refuse induction unless medically necessary?


----------



## ericacaca

To be honest I want this baby out but don't want an induction unless absolutely necessary or over 42 weeks. My gp appointment Tuesday really unnerved me and I just want to hide under a stone now until baby comes. She made me feel pressured into more check ups that would stress me out even more. And they have done so I'm getting mini panic attacks now too and a bucket load of hormonal emotions to go with it! Everything up until now has been fine!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Erised said:


> I'm surprised at how many inductions have already been discussed and dates assigned. Is there anyone who will (like me) refuse induction unless medically necessary?

Yep. This is partly why I'm getting anxious about labour not starting already. It's not really the idea of an induction that I don't like, I just want to avoid the hospital. Never felt safe there...


----------



## Starry Night

I had bloody show with DS but it wasn't anything major and I think I only noticed because I was looking! It about a small clump about the size of a quarter with some pink and red streaks. I was already cramping a lot at the time. I was at the grocery store when it happened and every 5 to 10 minutes I was stopping to bend over because it hurt so much. He was born 4 days later.

With this pregnancy I seem to be losing plug piece meal. Every few days I lose another tiny chunk. Getting loads of period pains too. So no clue when she's coming. Could be forever away.

And congrats to the ladies who have reached their due dates. Hope babies come soon and no need for inductions!

EDIT: my OB won't even consider giving me an induction until 42 weeks. So yeah, it seems strange at how many ladies are not only getting one, but getting one early! I don't want one at all unless it can be done without drugs due to my previous section.


----------



## proudparent88

Movig today alrady exhausted as i have probably done too much. But oh wouldnt get up and someone had to pack dishes there is still so much to do and i feel so overwhelmed and yet while i try to relax i cant. Will be glad when this is over shoppig for baby tuesday and knowig that gives me something to look forward to and then thursday my baby will be here if everything goes as planned hopefully it does. I cant believe in six day my percious bundle will be here i honestly thought i wpuld be pregnany forever and the day for labor and delivery is coming up fast! Six days left and counting! Pizza on the menu today for something simple and quick. Gonna be a long day as far as doing the move but it will hopefully go fast.


----------



## Starry Night

Take care and maybe set a fire under your OH's butt! I don't know what it is about men. They put things off and put things off. They think if they do it eventually then that's all that matters. It's like they don't clue in that some things are on a timeline! It's funny but frustrating! Reminds me of the saying "the road to hell was paved with good intentions"


----------



## flowergirl7

I know, men wonder why we "nag" them. Ummm... if you get off your butt and do it the first time I ask I'll shut up about it. I don't ask for your help so you can do it the an hour from now or the next day LOL ! God, I get excited if DH takes the trash out without me asking.


----------



## Rachie004

Wannabe mummy - that is really fab news :D It is certainly encouraging! 

Erised - completely agree with you regarding induction!

I saw my lovely home birth midwife today and we've decided it's the safest and most sensible option for me to go to hospital for my birth. I feel surprisingly okay about it. Now to put my birth pool on ebay...


----------



## RebeccaM.

Hey ladies!!!! I read this thread religiously but I've been to shy or um lazy pregnant lady to post. But since we are officially in May I know I need to waddle my butt over and say HI!! I am hot/cold when it comes to being ready for labor or this part of the journey being over. Hell for that matter I'm really going to miss the bnb bump watch party I have whenever it slows down during the day and I come here to read everyone's story. Lol I think i am a pregnant mess :). Any who I'm glad you guys are doing well and sooooo many are close to meeting your bumps!! ;)


----------



## ericacaca

Still nothing... back aches have been happening all day though and I've had so much pressure down low. I just want to eat all the time now too! Just so hungry - completely different to how I have been with a really small appetite.... maybe I'm being encouraged to build my energy reserves up! x


----------



## Mrs_T

I've been wanting to eat loads suddenly too! I wondered whether it's cos baby has dropped and there's more space for my stomach!


----------



## ericacaca

Mrs_T said:


> I've been wanting to eat loads suddenly too! I wondered whether it's cos baby has dropped and there's more space for my stomach!

I'm not accepting that! Haha! I'm building up energy reserves damnit! :brat:

I'm waiting for a man with a nice spicy curry to knock on our door


----------



## redlemonade

Rachie004 said:


> I saw my lovely home birth midwife today and we've decided it's the safest and most sensible option for me to go to hospital for my birth. I feel surprisingly okay about it. Now to put my birth pool on ebay...

Sorry to hear you won't get your home birth Rachie, but it does sound like the sensible option :hugs: You can still have a natural birth though!


----------



## Rachie004

redlemonade said:


> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I saw my lovely home birth midwife today and we've decided it's the safest and most sensible option for me to go to hospital for my birth. I feel surprisingly okay about it. Now to put my birth pool on ebay...
> 
> Sorry to hear you won't get your home birth Rachie, but it does sound like the sensible option :hugs: You can still have a natural birth though!Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks Red. Are you still on track for your home birth?

I'm so over being pregnant today, everything just hurts! :growlmad:


----------



## redlemonade

Rachie004 said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachie004 said:
> 
> 
> I saw my lovely home birth midwife today and we've decided it's the safest and most sensible option for me to go to hospital for my birth. I feel surprisingly okay about it. Now to put my birth pool on ebay...
> 
> Sorry to hear you won't get your home birth Rachie, but it does sound like the sensible option :hugs: You can still have a natural birth though!Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Thanks Red. Are you still on track for your home birth?
> 
> I'm so over being pregnant today, everything just hurts! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yes still on track! Met with my home birth midwife today and she brought the birth pack which just makes it all seem so real all of a sudden! 

I know what you mean about everything hurting. I feel like my fitness has disappeared and I'm breathless getting to the top of the stairs. And don't even get me started on punches and head butts into the cervix! Lol! How are your cankles? Mine are gross at the end of the day :(

I hope your LO gets here soon so you can have the most natural birth possible!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Ohhh over the past 2days ive walked 10miles...now I'm treating myself to a nice greasy takeaway! So happy I can actually eat since bubba dropped! Yummy calzone and chips with cheese sauce...hurry up and get in my belly!!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Misscalais

I hope you overdue ladies have those babies very soon! Stubborn little buggers :)
I've had a head ache since yesterday. I've taken paracetamol twice and it eases for a bit then comes back. It's very frustrating, my BP was good last appt but high the appt before that. No swelling or vision changes just head ache and nausea.


----------



## x__amour

Hi beautiful mamas! Hope you all are doing well! Congratulations to all the new mamas. :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been able to update since, life has been crazy hectic but oh so beautiful. I just wanted to thank you all for the support and share my birth story and pictures.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-2nd-babys-birth-our-big-secret-revealed.html

Feel free to add me on Facebook, just let me know who you are! Best of luck to everyone else and I'll see you all in Baby Club! :hugs:


----------



## proudparent88

So moving has been a hassle oh still isnt done and its almost 12am i have done too much and feel as if my spine is breaking in two but gotta get it all done so ready to get my nursery together and things set up for the baby as i never had the chance with my other two. Its off to eat some pizza then off to bed for me night everyone hope its a good one for you all!


----------



## lindsinc

So its officially my due date.... HOLY COW! I seriously did not think I would get this far with my second baby. I hope this little guy gets here soon. I'm getting impatient to meet him and I am soo done with being pregnant.


----------



## FleurDeMai

lindsinc - me too! Although my due date is in 2 days... or 7 according to my midwife's notes, for some reason. Anyway, I was told it was very likely that I'd have this baby early, and so far there's no sign of him wanting to come out, so it's frustrating :haha:


----------



## lindsinc

I know what you mean. I've had people asking me every day for the past 2 weeks. Is that baby here? are you having any labor pains? When are you going to have that baby? Well gee I don't know! How about I just ask the baby haha. Even my OB when ever I go in hes like Still pregnant? and I just looked at him like you're not funny. I just started having some off and on contractions today so I'm really hoping it picks up into the real deal here soon :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_T

Well, I'm officially overdue :cry:

Got a lovely day planned today though...taking DD swimming, then to her first ever build a bear party (in fact i dont think she's been in there since she was tiny!) for her friend's birthday! But...mil is coming and she's gonna drive me nuts!!!!!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm gonna walk this baby out today even if it means walking till my feet are raw. I've been losing lots of plug over the last 24 hours and she said at my sweep yesterday I was dilated and cervix is thin so it's time. Long walk round the shops then a super spicy burrito for lunch.

Operation eviction is in full effect!


----------



## proudparent88

Am i wrong for seeing no point in trying to induce my labor naturally since i am being induced in five days? I have this thought in hopes that he will then not be as tiny as they ecpect and i can avoid a possible NICU stay while they send me home without him. I mean i was cleared for light things and DTD which i have been and nothing. No signs of anything other than BH here and there. Its just i see so many of you trying to bring on labor and i want him here but want him to grow more first of couse idk if it even helps since its his belly that has stopped growing. Being only 25 i am frustrated to always have high risk pregnancies when i feel they should be safe easy happy ones....sorry so tired all these thoughts are in my head and i have no one to say them to.


----------



## nic18

Proud you know you can say whatever you like here! We are all here to support you :hugs:!


----------



## katiemckeiver

In need of advice ladies...woke up with a lovely rash across my chest/breasts this morning...I really don't want to worry but my mum and jonny are both concerned as I'm not immune to rubella and my mw said to keep an eye out for any rashes...I really doubt it's rubella but I phoned triage anyways just to be on the safe side...they said to phone/go to the walk in centre...they're closed for the bank holiday weekend...only other option if it gets worse before Tuesday is a+e but I don't wanna resort to that as it seems a little extreme :/ xxxx


----------



## Rachie004

Could you go to a pharmacist for advice Katie? Or ring NHS direct and see what they say? Hope it improves and it's not rubella! xx


----------



## katiemckeiver

Just waiting to see if anything happens for now as my mum thinks nhs direct will just say go to a+e as she used to work there :/ xxxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Walked for about 3 hours this morning then came home and had a nap. Legs and hips are sore but baby doesn't seem to be shifting anywhere so far.


----------



## Starry Night

Proud - don't feel badly about not wanting to self-induce labour. It's still a bit early and there is the fear of your baby being undersized. You'll both appreciate every day he has the chance to grow before arriving. It's not much longer and this scary journey will be behind you. You really have been through a lot.

Wannabe - it's a bit early yet so it might require a bit more effort to get things going naturally. Good luck! 

afm - think I'm going to have to endure weeks of BH and losing bits of plug before baby arrives. Weeks of being teased. yay! After getting almost zero BH up until 2 weeks ago, I now get them all the time. They never feel real so I don't get my hopes up in that way, but they make me hope they will build into something real. Of course they don't. I'm not full term yet! Yet I still get excited every time I get one that is a bit painful (most are just annoying like period cramps) or that rush of adrenaline when I see another clump of plug. Why do I do this to myself? I'm trying to convince myself she's coming at 42 weeks so anything sooner feels like a bonus.

katie - I hope it's not rubella! Have you come into contact with anyone who has possibly had it? I've lost my immunity over this pregnancy as well and am so paranoid about catching it. My mom had it as a child and she was so super sick from it. I don't want to have it in my house. If the rash gets worse or you get a really high fever it probably would be worth going in to a&e. But I totally understand not wanting to go. I hate that place.


----------



## Phantom

I haven't slept in 2 days. First night was back pain and general pain, last night was painful contractions. They stopped at 6am though. :shrug:


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all I've had a great day, went for a long walk around a wooden labyrinth with DH and DS. Having painful cramps and tightening all the way round which is promising. Then when we got home DS painted my giant belly with face paints and we took lots of pictures. We then painted his belly of course!

Lovely sunny day today and I've really enjoyed my last Saturday as only 3.

Hope everyone is doing well, looks like we'll have more babies very soon from the sounds of things x


----------



## Rachie004

redlemonade said:


> Yes still on track! Met with my home birth midwife today and she brought the birth pack which just makes it all seem so real all of a sudden!
> 
> I know what you mean about everything hurting. I feel like my fitness has disappeared and I'm breathless getting to the top of the stairs. And don't even get me started on punches and head butts into the cervix! Lol! How are your cankles? Mine are gross at the end of the day :(
> 
> I hope your LO gets here soon so you can have the most natural birth possible!

Yay, I'm glad everything is still in track for you :thumbup: :happydance:

I feel like I'm a big space hopper lugging myself around the house :haha: You must be nearly finished at work now? I only have two days left, not sure what I'm going to do with myself! Cankles aren't too bad today, my feet look almost normal but I've not down much today other than loaf around in the sunshine.

I really hope LO comes soon too but I just feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever. He/she is 3/5 engaged at best which my midwife was quick to tell me was normal at this stage, not feeling hopeful for an early arrival though :( I'm quite envious of everyone with there various shows and signs


----------



## lindsinc

I think my little guy is teasing me. I had contractions for several hours till about 3am and then they just stopped :dohh: I was like are you kidding me?! Oh well at least its something.


----------



## magicwhisper

Not a thing - not even a twinge :cry:


----------



## Rosie06

Just a quick update ladies havnt had chance to read through all the pages, but I had my elective section on the 1st May all went amazing and out beautiful baby boy is here safe and sound :cloud9: we are just so in love and he really has completed our family :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Rosie!


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations :kiss:


----------



## Mrs_T

Congratulations Rosie!

I've had a lovely day... Went swimming then to the build a bear party, then the tea party afterwards. Then we mooched around the shops a bit. Mil wasn't unbearable in the slightest...wondering if OH secretly told her to tone it down :haha:

I've also had increased watery discharge, which was one of my early signs in the (maybe 4?) days before having my daughter did make me a bitaranpid though co I was thinking 'oh god, is that my waters trickling that I can feel?!' - in the middle of a shopping centre wouldn't be the ideal place (30 mins from home, with mil in tow)! 

Does anyone know if rlt and / or EPO increase your amount of discharge?? I didn't use either with DD.

Proud, DWF don't feel bad about not trying to bring on labour...your baby is still cooking and the longer you leave him to do that for the better I'd say :flower:

Lindsinc, your boy does sou d like a tease! Especially on your due date!

Magocwhisper, don't feel disheartened, not everyone gets any signs before full blown labour starts :hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations Rosie! 

Mrs T - the only thing I've noticed with the EPO is the icky feeling when it starts to come back out - TMI, sorry!


----------



## noodles13

I have been reading about epo...... anyone had it work before?


----------



## Lilly12

yes EPO will increase your discharge!
it is used to TTC, to get more EWCM :)


----------



## Rachie004

noodles13 said:


> I have been reading about epo...... anyone had it work before?

Since I've been using EPO my cervix has moved down enough for me to be able to touch it and it feels soft. It's not supposed to induce labour, just make your cervix more favourable I believe - I'm hoping it will help me if I have early stretch and sweeps


----------



## Mrs_T

Yep, Rachie, I know what you mean..,TOTALLY GROSS feeling! I used it when TTC too. Apparently it helps you cervix soften which in turn should help you dilate/efface when the time comes! I kinda thought why not!!!


----------



## tuppance

Massive congratulations Rosie!

I've been getting loads of period pains, and my thighs keep on getting stabbing pains in (very bizarre). Is anyone else getting this?

Think I'm going to lose my marbles labour watching!


----------



## Lilly12

how much EPO are you all using?
think i'll start tonight.


----------



## nic18

Congratulations Rosie!


----------



## redlemonade

Rachie004 said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Yes still on track! Met with my home birth midwife today and she brought the birth pack which just makes it all seem so real all of a sudden!
> 
> I know what you mean about everything hurting. I feel like my fitness has disappeared and I'm breathless getting to the top of the stairs. And don't even get me started on punches and head butts into the cervix! Lol! How are your cankles? Mine are gross at the end of the day :(
> 
> I hope your LO gets here soon so you can have the most natural birth possible!
> 
> Yay, I'm glad everything is still in track for you :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> I feel like I'm a big space hopper lugging myself around the house :haha: You must be nearly finished at work now? I only have two days left, not sure what I'm going to do with myself! Cankles aren't too bad today, my feet look almost normal but I've not down much today other than loaf around in the sunshine.
> 
> I really hope LO comes soon too but I just feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever. He/she is 3/5 engaged at best which my midwife was quick to tell me was normal at this stage, not feeling hopeful for an early arrival though :( I'm quite envious of everyone with there various shows and signsClick to expand...

Well you definitely won't be pregnant forever but I'll keep my fingers crossed that you won't be pregnant for much longer at all :thumbup: My baby has been fully engaged for well over a week now but who knows how long it will be before she arrives! We could be meeting our LO's sooner than we think. Hang in there Rach :D

Yep finishing work in a few days but taking it day by day. I might take mat leave early and just not go in next week because work is just so hard when I'm so big :(


----------



## daddiesgift

We recently moved and OH will not be joining us till 11 days before my due date and ive never made it to my due date so im trying not to labor watch or drink or take anything this time! :haha: I will meet with my new midwife Monday :dance:


----------



## Starry Night

Getting loads of thick, creamy discharge AND loads of watery stuff today. Making my undies all wet and gross. Not too many BH today but baby is protesting the ones I am getting. I guess they are quite literally cramping her style. ha ha Not using epo though. What IS epo anyways?? :blush:


----------



## FleurDeMai

It's evening primerose oil, if I'm not mistaken. I don't use it either.

Daddiesgift - hopefully your baby will wait for her father! I'm terrified of starting labour while my OH is away... his boss keeps sending him in remote towns (2, 3 hour drive away) even though he knows I'm heavily pregnant. It's so stressful!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Just letting you lovely ladies know...I've been back to l+d tonight...I'm now in the latent stages of labor, 1cm dilated, midwife could feel bubbas head, cervix is 2cm...god knows what that means...I'm contracting very painfully and quite regularly...she expects I'll be back in by tonight or early hours tomorrow at the very latest if not before...depends how quick I Dilate :)! Mini mckeiver is on the move at last! Nearly 13miles walking in 2+half days and dtd early hours yesterday morning...come on bubba hurry up mummies tired!!! Xxxx


----------



## gaves99

Good luck katie!!! Update when you can


----------



## FleurDeMai

Good luck Katie!


----------



## proudparent88

Just so moody and irritable. Everything is pissing me off. I am so tired and just ready for it all to be over. Good luck katie hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## endlessblue

How's everyone feeling? Anymore May babies yet?

I moved house yesterday so everything is upside down at the moment and I have so many people/companies that I need to inform of our move... stressful! Everyone, even our new landlady, has been telling me not to go into labour yet lol!


----------



## Mrs_T

Tuppance, the stabbing pains in thighs sounds a little like the lightning pains I'm getting - it's baby pushing their head down and catching on a nerve! Mine have gone a bit in the last week, so guessing my boy has either gone down too far to catch the nerve or something?

Lilly, I'm taking 1000mg orally in the morning, then inserting 1000mg before bed! Is a bit gross inserting them, but by morning when I've showered it's fine! 

Katie, fingers crossed it's soon now! You've been teased by bubba for so long now!

I'm off to the cinema with DH and DD this mor ing, then out for lunch :) Baby T, feel free to interrupt any plans I've made though!!!

Wonder if anyone will have a star wars baby today :haha:


----------



## noodles13

My oh would be over the moon if a star wars baby made a show. ..... he has got an rr2d2 babygro and a yoda hat ready and waiting hahaha


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I have 8 days to get this baby moving before I'm induced on the 13th. Another day wandering the shops and trying to be as vertical and active as possible. Come on baby mommy and daddy are waiting to meet you!


----------



## nic18

Good luck Katie!


----------



## mayb_baby

2 days overdue and all my friends who were due after me irl have their babies :brat:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hahahha my whole family are convinced I'm having a star wars baby today, the troubles of having the surname walker :haha:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

HannahGraceee said:


> Hahahha my whole family are convinced I'm having a star wars baby today, the troubles of having the surname walker :haha:

My surname too. We have joked with the MIL that we're gonna call the baby sky.


----------



## emalou90

Making a Victoria sponge cake.
Then plan on eating it all.
And all the strawberries I've just bought too.

Must keep up a balanced diet :rofl:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Can't wait to have the baby and my GD to oh away then im going on bake-a-thon.

Victoria sponge sounds delicious!


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Can't wait to have the baby and my GD to oh away then im going on bake-a-thon.
> 
> Victoria sponge sounds delicious!

I've got a tub of ice cream in the freezer waiting for me!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to have the baby and my GD to oh away then im going on bake-a-thon.
> 
> Victoria sponge sounds delicious!
> 
> I've got a tub of ice cream in the freezer waiting for me!Click to expand...

How are you doing and when are you heading in to be induced?


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to have the baby and my GD to oh away then im going on bake-a-thon.
> 
> Victoria sponge sounds delicious!
> 
> I've got a tub of ice cream in the freezer waiting for me!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing and when are you heading in to be induced?Click to expand...

I'm not doing too bad, I have a sweep booked for Tuesday. My community midwife is coming to my house- strange that she can when yours couldn't do it. I'm wondering if it's different midwife teams? Then my induction is Friday 9th. I can have a second sweep on the Thursday depending how things go. I have been having some cramps already so, although I have no expectations of going into natural Labour, I do hope that this will mean my cervix is open enough for them to break my waters and avoid the drip again.

How about you? And feelings since your sweep?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> I'm not doing too bad, I have a sweep booked for Tuesday. My community midwife is coming to my house- strange that she can when yours couldn't do it. I'm wondering if it's different midwife teams? Then my induction is Friday 9th. I can have a second sweep on the Thursday depending how things go. I have been having some cramps already so, although I have no expectations of going into natural Labour, I do hope that this will mean my cervix is open enough for them to break my waters and avoid the drip again.
> 
> How about you? And feelings since your sweep?

I've been losing little bits of plug since Friday and had a few cramps Friday morning but that's it no contractions or anything else, was really hoping it would work as MW was really positive about me being 2 cms dilated and cervix being so thin, she sounded convinced I'd be in labour soon.

Ah well back to hospital on 9th for a second sweep and due to be induced 13th.


----------



## Mrs_T

Tmi but I've been constipated for days but just had a huge bm! Also have back acheagain, which is most likely for being sat in a cinema for hours this morn, but I'm so desperately hoping both are signs he might make an appearance in the next 24-48 hours! Think I'm gonna take the dog out for a walk to see if it either gets anything going or eases my back pain!!!

So jealous of those of you with inductions booked already! Mine would most likely be on 14th, but it's not even booked yet :(


----------



## LiLi2

Well, it's my birthday and all I've asked for is labor but... nope. Bummer.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

LiLi2 said:


> Well, it's my birthday and all I've asked for is labor but... nope. Bummer.

How inconsiderate of baby to not give you a pressie on your birthday :D


----------



## LiLi2

Wannabe Mommy said:


> LiLi2 said:
> 
> 
> Well, it's my birthday and all I've asked for is labor but... nope. Bummer.
> 
> How inconsiderate of baby to not give you a pressie on your birthday :DClick to expand...

Right?! Just plain rude :haha:


----------



## Teeny

LiLi2 said:


> Well, it's my birthday and all I've asked for is labor but... nope. Bummer.

ha ha, I'm being constantly checked as have mild pre eclampsia and it's poss baby will be delivered on fri if it's not looking happy......that's my birthday......I sooooo do not want to share my birthday with my child tho!! :haha::haha:


----------



## proudparent88

endlessblue said:


> How's everyone feeling? Anymore May babies yet?
> 
> I moved house yesterday so everything is upside down at the moment and I have so many people/companies that I need to inform of our move... stressful! Everyone, even our new landlady, has been telling me not to go into labour yet lol!

We just moved friday and things are still ouy of control i feel like i have gotten nothing done yet so much too. I am just afraif i wont be ready by thursday to have ds because my house will still look like a tornado went through it so stressed out.


----------



## endlessblue

proudparent88 said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Anymore May babies yet?
> 
> I moved house yesterday so everything is upside down at the moment and I have so many people/companies that I need to inform of our move... stressful! Everyone, even our new landlady, has been telling me not to go into labour yet lol!
> 
> We just moved friday and things are still ouy of control i feel like i have gotten nothing done yet so much too. I am just afraif i wont be ready by thursday to have ds because my house will still look like a tornado went through it so stressed out.Click to expand...

Oh gosh, I know exactly what you mean! It took me 3 weeks to pack our entire house by myself... think it's going to take me another 3 weeks to unpack! I've never ached so much in my life :haha:


----------



## Phantom

I think I lost my plug today. With my son I went into labour the next day after losing it. I won't get my hopes up though. We're not really ready yet.


----------



## Starry Night

I had a friend who waited another full week or so before baby was born after losing her plug. But it does seem baby may be coming sooner rather than later. :)

Been getting so much discharge!!! Every once in awhile a little bit of plug comes out with it but a lot is thick and creamy or like ewcm. It's getting gross. Yesterday my undies were nearly soaked with the stuff. I felt so leaky. It's calmed down a bit again. I just want her to come early! So sick of this pregnancy stuff.


----------



## lindsinc

I'll never understand why induction is such the norm in the US. ALL day today all I've heard is so when is your induction date? Are you getting induced now? I told you you would end up getting induced. I'm only one day over my due date come on people! So I have stopped talking to pretty much everyone until this baby gets here. I can't tell you how many times today I've said he'll get here when hes ready and the shock when I tell people I don't want to be induced. My MIL almost had a heart attack when i told her I plan to wait till I'm at least 41 weeks before I even think about getting induced. Even my OH is getting antsy with me because I don't want to be induced. I know every ones excited for little man to get here but believe me no one wants him here more than I do. *sigh* Oh the problems of a pregnant woman! lol. Hope every one else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs_T

^^^ I've only just realised this fact! I've seen so many ladies who already have an induction booked who aren't yet 40 weeks, yet I'm overdue and still not been booked for one (midwife said it'll be 12 days after my due date though). There are so many differences, I guess some because NHS pick up our bill in the UK! The other huge difference seems to be the use of epidurals and the internal examinations late in pregnancy.

So, I'm still pregnant, still u comfortable, still impatient...that's about all my news!


----------



## ericacaca

Last night (or early hours of this morning) I woke up shivering! I wasn't cold I was just shivering and my teeth started chattering. I read up on some sites (google is my friend! lol) that it could be a sign of early labour.... nothing has happened yet! Lol! x


----------



## proudparent88

So tired wake up with painful bh at night. Three days left two days of anxious waiting one of painful waiting lol. Come on Thursday get here i wanna meet my baby!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Ok feeling a bit like a freak show this morning. Just been walking through the local shopping centre and several people were doing a full on shocked gawp when they saw my stomach. 

I know it's big and full of baby but surely I can't be the first pregnant woman these people have seen???

ETA - I am wearing a maxi dress not daisy dukes and a crop top so they couldn't literally see my belly.


----------



## flowergirl7

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Ok feeling a bit like a freak show this morning. Just been walking through the local shopping centre and several people were doing a full on shocked gawp when they saw my stomach.
> 
> I know it's big and full of baby but surely I can't be the first pregnant woman these people have seen???
> 
> ETA - I am wearing a maxi dress not daisy dukes and a crop top so they couldn't literally see my belly.

I felt like this when I went to my nephews little league game the other day. I was in a sweater and jeans. Every time I would waddle to the bathroom I was the freak show. Good god! Haven't they seen a pregnant woman before?! :) LOL


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm wondering if they were watching thinking "please don't have the baby now, please don't have the baby now..."

Alternative thought could be "geez look at the size of those boobs" now that I think about it :D


----------



## emalou90

It was probably the boobs :rofl:


----------



## Erised

I still wear my 18 month old, so most people don't even realise I'm pregnant until I move my sling aside =D 

Getting a little fed up of the 'any signs yet?' question though. Didn't have it all that frequently last time around, but people seem to think they need to ask this time around. My mum through email (which I don't mind, she is in a different country after all and just worried about me), my MIL who sees me every day ... erm, I think you'd have noticed if things had started! A friend who has absolutely no patience and I'm sure she'll text me at least another dozen times before things kick off, aaaand ... my landlady! She texted my DH today to ask if I'd had any signs of labour yet. 

Have these people forgotten that I went to 42 weeks with my 2nd girly? I'm not expecting much for another 3 weeks!


----------



## ericacaca

Argh! I know! My Mum called this morning and asked "Any twinges?" The thing is, she will be the first to know because she is looking after our LO! All I say is we'll let you know when we let you know! Haha! 

If my dates were right from last time I had a period yesterday would have been my due date. But the scan said next week.... but we didn't really get a good vibe from the guy who did the ultrasound, he seemed a bit odd. x


----------



## FleurDeMai

Even my OH is starting to get on my nerves at this point. When I get into labour, he'll be the first to know, there's no need to stare at me and say "you're in pain, is that a contraction?"... First thing my mother did this morning when she saw I was online was ask if I was going to make my midwife work "in celebration of the International Day of the Midwife"... And there's my grandfather who called on Saturday, left a message, and I've yet to call him back because I really don't feel like being asked about signs of labour.

I'm exhausted, the pains in my pelvic bone are back full force, so I've NO patience to deal with all those questions, ugh.


----------



## Impatientwait

Finally getting a chance to show off my baby boy.

Aidynn Rylee Kohl Green
Born 04-26-2014 @ 10:04am
7 lbs 7 0z 20 1/2 in long

9 hours of labor, only 30 mins of pushing..Epidural and i didn't feel a thing, but i did get 2 2nd degree tears! We went home after one night in the hospital and are doing great now!! He had high jaundice at first but is all cleared up almost and very healthy!!
 



Attached Files:







aidynn1.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









aidynn2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









aidynn4.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## flowergirl7

Beautiful impatientwait!! Congrats :)


----------



## flowergirl7

So had my 39 week appointment today. 1 1/2 cm dilated and 75 % effaced. Cervix is low and soft and his baby head is right in position. Progress, feels good! BTW sex works! He also scraped my cervix. 

BUT... my BP jumped quite a bit from last week so I have to do a 24 hour urine collection and I have to go back for BP check tomorrow morning. If it's still high I may have to be induced. I really didn't want to be induced, but I'm going to do whatever is necessary and safest for me and baby.


----------



## Impatientwait

wanted to add one more cause its too awesome not too....i brag way too much lol
 



Attached Files:







10156038_774304725914543_7342267550556253161_n.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starry Night

LOL Love the expression in the last one. Methinks you have a trouble-maker on your hands!


----------



## Impatientwait

lol....if he is anything like his daddy he will be an extreme gentlemen but a class clown and will cause some trouble here and there lol!


----------



## Lilly12

awww he's so cute!!! :)

So had my cervix checked last night and was 1cm dilated, and woke up to a mucus plug! Was about the size of my thumb in length, so pretty large , yay, things are happening.
With DD1 I rarely had any BH's, and didn't lose any plug until the morning I went into labor and that was at 41 weeks!
FX'ed this little girl is coming soon .


----------



## Starry Night

Lilly - good luck! Hope your LO comes soon!

Impatient - we got a photo of our son as a newborn making this really impish expression like he was plotting something and sure enough, we have the biggest mischief-making monkey. He's always up to something! He's such a clown and it really has been a lot of fun raising him.


----------



## Impatientwait

Thank yall and thats too funny.. know what to look forward to lol

And regardng the membrane sweep..i thnk thats what done it for me..had it on a monday and yhat friday it happened. ..i started losing what i thought was plug and water broke friday at 1 am..good luck!!


----------



## nic18

He's gorgeous impatient!


----------



## Mrs_T

Haha! Reading all your comments about the annoying questions have made me laugh!!! I think most people are bored with asking me now, thank god! (Possibly cos they've realiaed i get a bit shirty or just dont reply!!! Ooops!) 

I felt my cervix was much lower last night when putting my EPO in...hopefully that's a good sign.


What an absolute cutie impatientwait!


----------



## ericacaca

I think I'm avoiding all the stupid questions now. When I walk down the street I look down so no one says to me "Ooooh not long to go now!" Arrrrrrrrrgh! I'm not totally anti-social but why does my HUGE bump become a pregnancy starter with random strangers! Haha! x


----------



## Erised

I put this status on facebook 2 days ago '3rd time lucky? Lets hope this tap doesn't leak!'
Within minutes I had a text saying 'OMG, OMG, have your waters gone?!' ... erm no, we have a tap that leaks in the kitchen and are trying our luck with the 3rd one now. People get excited waaaaay too quickly

Impatientwait - your little boy is just too cute!!


----------



## ericacaca

I'm putting NOTHING on my FB statuses about anything to do with labour or the start of it. I really didn't like it when one of my friends put it on her status that her mate was in hospital giving birth for all the world to see! Nope, just let me hide away without any pressure and when baby comes we'll let them know! x


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations impatient, he's lovely. 

I just went to a bbq, and everyone is saying 'not long now!' And when I say it's later this week they comment that there is something good about diabetes. Err no being induced before my baby and body is ready is not the good side of diabetes (only putting 10lbs on in pregnancy is -lol). Just ranting really it annoys me that people assume I would want this when I desperately want to have a Labour that starts naturally and the baby comes when it is ready and it is not a giant!

Grumble grumble.


----------



## FleurDeMai

He's beautiful, impatientwait!

I'll stay away from facebook when I get into labour, last thing I want is people rushing to the birth center while I am there. If it was up to me, the only person we'd notify would be OH's boss so he would know that he has to hire someone new (he hasn't done that yet, as if he hopes OH wouldn't go on paternal leave after all). But OH insists on telling his parents, so to be fair I'll have to tell my mother as well... and make sure all of them know I'll be pissed off if they talk about it with the rest of the family. We've agreed to have no visitors until baby is 24h old, so what's the point in making it known to everybody that he's on his way?


----------



## TeeinAZ

Impatientwait said:


> Finally getting a chance to show off my baby boy.
> 
> Aidynn Rylee Kohl Green
> Born 04-26-2014 @ 10:04am
> 7 lbs 7 0z 20 1/2 in long
> 
> 9 hours of labor, only 30 mins of pushing..Epidural and i didn't feel a thing, but i did get 2 2nd degree tears! We went home after one night in the hospital and are doing great now!! He had high jaundice at first but is all cleared up almost and very healthy!!

He is beautiful. Congrats again!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Congratulations impatient, he's lovely.
> 
> I just went to a bbq, and everyone is saying 'not long now!' And when I say it's later this week they comment that there is something good about diabetes. Err no being induced before my baby and body is ready is not the good side of diabetes (only putting 10lbs on in pregnancy is -lol). Just ranting really it annoys me that people assume I would want this when I desperately want to have a Labour that starts naturally and the baby comes when it is ready and it is not a giant!
> 
> Grumble grumble.

Low weight gain is brill isn't it :D there has to be some rewards for finger sticks 4 times a day and insulin shots twice a day!

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that labour will start naturally before next Tuesday. Have massaged my belly with some lavender oil today and will do it again just before bed. Don't know if it will relax my uterus but it's making me feel lovely and sleepy which is nice .


----------



## redlemonade

Impatientwait said:


> Finally getting a chance to show off my baby boy.
> 
> Aidynn Rylee Kohl Green
> Born 04-26-2014 @ 10:04am
> 7 lbs 7 0z 20 1/2 in long
> 
> 9 hours of labor, only 30 mins of pushing..Epidural and i didn't feel a thing, but i did get 2 2nd degree tears! We went home after one night in the hospital and are doing great now!! He had high jaundice at first but is all cleared up almost and very healthy!!

What an adorable little boy! Huge congrats :)


----------



## gaves99

Ok stupid FTM question here.. all day I have been getting what I call bad period cramps. Are these contracts? Should I be paying attention to when, how often etc. or I am just getting excited for something to happen and this is nothing??


----------



## TeeinAZ

gaves99 said:


> Ok stupid FTM question here.. all day I have been getting what I call bad period cramps. Are these contracts? Should I be paying attention to when, how often etc. or I am just getting excited for something to happen and this is nothing??

I've heard that the contractions can feel like period cramps and that they wrap around to your lower back as well. I would keep count...good luck!!!


----------



## proudparent88

Impatient he is just too adorable! 

I am beyond fed up my son dumped out both of my brand new baby washes that were gifts i broke down into tears twice today once because i am just so frustrated and feel my house is never gonna be done by thursday. The second for someone simply asking me a simple question about ds1. Just ready to have this baby and get back on my regular meds and stable again.


----------



## Phantom

Congratulations Impatientwait, he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## flowergirl7

Water broke at 9pm and I arrived at the hospital at 10:30 ton confirm it was my water. Just a trickle. Almost 3 cm waiting to get there for my epidural.


----------



## KRobbo

.[/QUOTE]

Low weight gain is brill isn't it :D there has to be some rewards for finger sticks 4 times a day and insulin shots twice a day!

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed that labour will start naturally before next Tuesday. Have massaged my belly with some lavender oil today and will do it again just before bed. Don't know if it will relax my uterus but it's making me feel lovely and sleepy which is nice .[/QUOTE]

I hope it goes natural for you, I'm not holding out much hope by this time in my last pregnancy I'd lost my mucus plug. This time a few cramps but nothing else. Let's see how my sweep goes today.

Have you tried clary sage oil? I think that's meant to be the most effective.


----------



## proudparent88

flowergirl7 said:


> Water broke at 9pm and I arrived at the hospital at 10:30 ton confirm it was my water. Just a trickle. Almost 3 cm waiting to get there for my epidural.

Good luck and hope its an easy and safe delivery for you both! 

Woke up feeling extremely dehydrated not unusual for me. And was thinking and suddenly realized i have just two days left until i get to hold and meet Zac i am finding myself terrified though because the pain was so bad the last time i am afraid it will be like that again and i really dont wanna give into pain meds but after they break my water i will not be allowed out of bed. Hospital policy. Just gonna have to see how it goes i guess. Going to have an NST today and a prenatal to see if i am progressing anymore on my own then off to go shopping for the baby will be getting his crib for in our living room and his carseat. And hopefully a few other essentials.


----------



## noodles13

Been awake since 5am had horrible stomach cramps lower back cramping feeling tmi.... diarrhoea was a bit sick just walked my eldest to school and constant very strong braxtons. Got home sat down and they stop I just dont feel right today. Got to go to pregnancy and wellbeing suite for monitoring today at 11am so might mention this mornings events lol

ive had two babies youd think I felt more confident with what to notice wouldn't you


----------



## Mrs_T

Noodles, that sounds exactly like the start of labour, how strange they've worn off!

Think our babies must be teasing us! I was have period pain cramps that went all the way round to my back (which to be fair is pretty much constantly hurting ATM!) And they kept coming every, maybe, 10-20 mins and lasting around a minute! Went to bed convinced it was gonna happen and...NOTHING!!!!

IM SO BLOODY FED UP RAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

proudparent88 said:


> flowergirl7 said:
> 
> 
> Water broke at 9pm and I arrived at the hospital at 10:30 ton confirm it was my water. Just a trickle. Almost 3 cm waiting to get there for my epidural.
> 
> Good luck and hope its an easy and safe delivery for you both!
> 
> Woke up feeling extremely dehydrated not unusual for me. And was thinking and suddenly realized i have just two days left until i get to hold and meet Zac i am finding myself terrified though because the pain was so bad the last time i am afraid it will be like that again and i really dont wanna give into pain meds but after they break my water i will not be allowed out of bed. Hospital policy. Just gonna have to see how it goes i guess. Going to have an NST today and a prenatal to see if i am progressing anymore on my own then off to go shopping for the baby will be getting his crib for in our living room and his carseat. And hopefully a few other essentials.Click to expand...

My MW said that as high risk they will lean towards the flat on your back with monitors route but as the patient and mum I have the right to question and refuse where they can't give a good explanation.

Unless it is comfortable/necessary I have no plan to stay in bed. I'll be sensible and stick close to the bed so they can monitor baby but I will stand up and move around if I need to.

Don't let them browbeat you into something you're not comfortable with!


----------



## nic18

Good luck flower girl!

Due date tomorrow and no signs! :(


----------



## victoria11

Must be something in the air last night Mrs_T as I had contractions 8-10 minutes a part lasting for about a minute each. I was positive I was going to go in to full labour as pain was exactly the same as the start of my sons labour and then woke up to nothing!!! So disappointing :( going for a walk in a bit to try and kick start things again and have 3rd sweep tomorrow morning. Otherwise final sweep Sunday and induction booked for Wednesday :( xx


----------



## Mrs_T

So frustrating isn't it! I have a scan tomorrow, which seems mad at this stage! 

I haven't had a sweep yet...got one booked for Friday and have been wondering about trying to move it forward maybe to tomorrow or whether I should just leave it?! My induction would be next Wednesday!


----------



## KRobbo

I just had my sweep, 2-3cm, soft but still a bit thick and slightly posterior. MW said she did a good sweep and she'll be back Thursday to do again. So wish me luck for the next few days.

I had my waters broken and high risk last time and I spent no time in bed on my back, they didn't even try to make me but let me get on with my Labour how I needed to do it, so stick to your guns Proud and wannabe. The pain would be so much worse on my back, plus someone once told me that when you are in the hospital bed that's when you become a patient.


----------



## gaves99

For about day 7 in a row I have had diarrhea. It's been 2-3 times a day; when I first get up, lunch and sometimes again in the afternoon. The cramps seem to have subsided a bit but Def not gone. I need to not get my hopes up here!


----------



## nic18

gaves, its so hard not getting your hopes up isn't it :( ?


----------



## gaves99

YES!!! I try to make everything a "sign". of course doesn't help with everyone checking on me to see if she's here. Trust me, I want her here NOW!! I just really want her for mothers day on sunday! 

Happy almost due date tomorrow!!! They start talking any induction with you?


----------



## nic18

Gaves, I've got people texting me today reminding me its due date tomorrow, I'm ignoring people now because I'm actually ready to kill people :growlmad: & OH also has people texting his asking if I'm in labour, wish everyone would keep their mouth shut until he's here! 

I have the midwife tomorrow, so no idea what to expect! No induction spoken of yet, but I think they only let you go 12 days here? really hoping I don't need induced though! Have you spoken about induction?


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats Rosie!!
Good luck to the girls that are in labour I can't wait to see your updates :)

As for me, still pregnant lol no signs really. A few BH here and there and I've pooped 4 times today but not like diarrhea clear out poop like I had with my older boys just normal but I don't ever go that many times in a day so I'm not sure if its anything or nothing. :blush:
MW appt tomorrow and my eldest son turns 5 the next day!


----------



## gaves99

I feel the same. I really don't want to be induced but if goes that far over I am sure I will be desperate! Dr already said it won't come up until I'm past 41 weeks since everything is normal. I just wish I was done work! I'm so over it and don't care anymore. Yesterday was torture.


----------



## nic18

your still working gaves :shock:?

missc, I'm due tomorrow and had no signs :(! you've got a busy week!

have any of you tried any of the old wives tales to induce?


----------



## Buggzxxx

Ive not updated in ages! Ive been reading comments but had nothing exciting happening really. 39 weeks today and I may be the only one who thinks this but I dont really mind if I end up being overdue! The end of this pregnancy has crept up on me though and I start to freak out when I think my DD is only a week away!


----------



## nic18

happy 39 weeks bugz! 
wish I didn't mind going over :haha:!


----------



## magicwhisper

no siggns here either :nope:

it suddenly dawned on me that only in labour are you willing and hoping you will be in pain :rofl:

like you nic ive had people asking stuppid questions - ive iignored them there only being nosey! i wouldnt mind as much if it was people who i talk to normally but there not!


----------



## Buggzxxx

I might feel differently in a weeks time :) but I could happily do maybe another 6 weeks yet, Im just not ready! 

I get the stupid comments/question too... "Have you not had that baby yet?!"

"Yes I have, I just chose to carry her around up my jumper!"


----------



## nic18

I've been impatient since 37 weeks! :haha: couldn't imagine doing another 6 weeks :shock:! 
I know right? like you'd forget to announce if you'd had the baby!


----------



## Mrs_T

I've tried lots of the old wives tales with no luck....been taking rlt and EPO, had lots of spicy food, loads of walking, bouncing on my ball etc. The only thing I've not tried is sex...oh and I don't tend to have sex when I'm pregnant but I think I'm gonna make him tonight cos I'm desperate (for a baby, not for the sex :haha:)


----------



## FleurDeMai

Emotionally I'm a mess today. I know the postpartum period will be a challenge for me, my mental health history puts me at risk of depression, but at least I'll have people to talk to about it, there'll be someone who will be able to relate and help... Right now the reasons why I'm crying are so irrational I hate myself for thinking such things.

Woke up thinking my waters had broken, but it seems like it was a false alarm... although I'm still not 100% sure. My contractions haven't changed since last night. Same intensity, more or less the same frequency... It's getting frustrating.


----------



## nic18

fleur :hugs:! these last few stages of pregnancy are horrible :( x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hubby just got home from work with a care package for me:

- pineapple
- RLT
-spicy seasoning for tonight's dinner
- balloons 

The balloons confused me but somewhere in the depths of the internet he found something that says blowing up balloons causes a pushing reaction so can induce labour.

Hey I'll give anything a go :D


----------



## LiLi2

I've tried everything except castor oil... nothing. Time to give up and just let it happen when it happens. Only thing I'm doing now is walking a lot and that's mainly because I can't sit for long without getting extremely uncomfortable. lol


----------



## noodles13

Ive just called the midwife. ... I have been in turmoil for over a week I keep saying I just dont feel right. This is my third baby im not a loony I just feel something isnt right he hardly ever moves and im measuring big for dates. 40 weeks and im 36+4


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Ive just called the midwife. ... I have been in turmoil for over a week I keep saying I just dont feel right. This is my third baby im not a loony I just feel something isnt right he hardly ever moves and im measuring big for dates. 40 weeks and im 36+4

Always trust your instinct 
Hope you get some reassurance xxx


----------



## Rachie004

Well done for calling Noodles! It's definitely important to always listen to your instincts. I'm a big fan of the saying 'you know your body better than anyone else'. 

Hope you're able to get some reassurance xx


----------



## noodles13

Thanks guys. She said she wants a quicky growth scan to check him. Today they told me trace protein in my wee and he only moved 3 times in 2 hours. I keep trying to tell people..... he isnt moving!


----------



## TeeinAZ

I just got back from getting my whooping cough vaccine at my general doc's office and all the ladies there were telling me to drink raspberry tea. I'm all for keeping my son in as long as he needs, but when it hits 40 weeks and I'm not dilating, I may give it a try LOL

Hope all you ladies are doing well.


----------



## noodles13

Thanks guys. She said she wants a quicky growth scan to check him. Today they told me trace protein in my wee and he only moved 3 times in 2 hours. I keep trying to tell people..... he isnt moving!


----------



## Mrs_T

See, I raised concerns about lack of movement (which is partly why I have my scan tomo) and my midwife said as long as I feel him move on 10 separate occasions within 24 hours that's OK, in which case 3 times in 2 hours would be fine wouldn't it? What did they say to you noodles? 

I've been really crampy again today. DTD tonight better get things moving, else this baby is gonna be in my bad books!


----------



## noodles13

Just spoke to midwife she wants me to have a growth scan to make sure his growth hasnt exploded that could be why he hasnt hardly moved


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Just spoke to midwife she wants me to have a growth scan to make sure his growth hasnt exploded that could be why he hasnt hardly moved

I'm glad you're going to be seen :thumbup:


----------



## tuppance

Good luck with your scan Noodles. Do you know when it is yet?

I've decided with this pregnancy I'm not doing anything to kick start labour, as last time tried everything and he was still 2 weeks late! Although it is a good excuse to have curry ...!

Hope all you overdue ladies have your babies soon x


----------



## noodles13

They told me if I havent heard by noon tomorrow to call the sonographer they will be expecting a call anyway etc so they will give me a time whilst I'm on the phone. Nweds ti be asap really as I am 37 weeks on friday. All I need to know is why he isnt very active. I feel like a loon keep worrying but I've got to to trust my gut feeling


----------



## Mrs_T

Well, I'm awake and I think this *could* be the start of something... Having contractions on and off, but have been too sleepy to really tell how often so just downloaded an app to time them! 

They are painful enough to make me wake up again when i starr to drift back off, but not much else. Have had no bloody show / mucus plug or waters breaking though. Hoping this turns into something, but could just be a result of DTD earlier????


----------



## tuppance

Mrs t will have everything crossed for you! How exciting.

Noodles - don't feel like a loon at all, you've definitely done the right thing. I think there's no point taking any risks and mummy always knows best. Also, you will feel better once you know everything is ok x


----------



## Misscalais

TeeinAZ said:


> I just got back from getting my whooping cough vaccine at my general doc's office and all the ladies there were telling me to drink raspberry tea. I'm all for keeping my son in as long as he needs, but when it hits 40 weeks and I'm not dilating, I may give it a try LOL
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well.

RLT isn't to induce labour it's to tone your uterus so you make more productive contractions :) so starting it now will be good. I've been taking it since 34 weeks.


----------



## Misscalais

Mrs_T said:


> Well, I'm awake and I think this *could* be the start of something... Having contractions on and off, but have been too sleepy to really tell how often so just downloaded an app to time them!
> 
> They are painful enough to make me wake up again when i starr to drift back off, but not much else. Have had no bloody show / mucus plug or waters breaking though. Hoping this turns into something, but could just be a result of DTD earlier????

Good luck :)


----------



## nic18

It's due day! Midwife at 10.15 :)


----------



## KRobbo

Is anyone else having strange dreams now? I dreamt the other night that there were no rooms on the ward so I have birth in a broom closet with 2 mws and I gave birth a little girl weighing 7lbs 6oz. Last night I dreamt I only had to push for 10 minutes but I gave birth to a hamster.


Good luck MrsT I really hope this is it for you, I am a big believer in DTD kicking things off.


----------



## schultzie18

Hello everyone!! I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!


----------



## KRobbo

schultzie18 said:


> Hello everyone!! I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, but how scary for you! Take care of yourself x


----------



## nic18

Congratulations! 


KRobbo, you gave birth to a hamster :haha:?


----------



## noodles13

I have vivid dreams every night now makes me feel like I havent slept at all because it exhausts me. Oh and the enormous leg cramps!


----------



## ericacaca

Oh my goodness! I was convinced it was kicking off last night! Back pain started to get worse and there was so much pelvic pressure! I went to bed to get some sleep I wake up and nothing! Still crampy though but trying to keep my mind off it.

Plus I had this gtt test on Thursday. ... if I had gd they would have let me know by now shouldn't they? Im going with no news is good news.... x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've never been able to remember my dreams. I know I must have some corners cos DH will tell me I was talking or thrashing in my sleep but I have no clue why.

Giving birth to a hamster definitely counts as odd!


----------



## noodles13

Every time I stand up and walk any distance anywhere even if it is to the kitchen..... my whole bump tightens and everything below my pubic bone just feels pressure and tightening. .... been doing this a couple of days now

I dont think its anything significant tho.


----------



## Buggzxxx

Had a little freak out last night! Id gone to the toilet and mid stream I felt baby drop, her head literally went thud against my cervix. It was the strangest sensation! I thought my waters mustve broken during the impact but as I was peeing when it happened, I couldnt tell. There hasnt been any trickles at all since though so still in tact! 

I immediately text my friend who said same thing happened with her and within minutes she was contracting so Ive been on edge ever since lol. Serves me right for being the weirdo that doesnt want to give birth just yet!!!

Anyone else felt this? It really is the weirdest feeling! Ive had kicks to the cervix but this was definately not that. It was as if she had fallen from really high up, for a split second I thought she was going to be born right there on the toilet!


----------



## noodles13

Yesterday the midwife wrote in my notes 4/5 palp...... ?? Whats tht lol

and last night while I laid in bed I was getting sharp pin like pains right in my pee hole area lol sorry tmi it wasnt pleasant


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Every time I stand up and walk any distance anywhere even if it is to the kitchen..... my whole bump tightens and everything below my pubic bone just feels pressure and tightening. .... been doing this a couple of days now
> 
> I dont think its anything significant tho.

I don't think so either, I've got the same :dohh: had for weeks.
So so annoying, limits what I can do, how far I'm walking etc because it's so uncomfortable. I reckon it's Braxton hicks.




noodles13 said:


> Yesterday the midwife wrote in my notes 4/5 palp...... ?? Whats tht lol
> 
> and last night while I laid in bed I was getting sharp pin like pains right in my pee hole area lol sorry tmi it wasnt pleasant

Means midwife can feel 4 fifths of the baby's head, he is engaged 1 fifth.
From what I can remember anyway, I have explanation of this in my green notes.


----------



## noodles13

Bloody braxton hicks lol

im waiting for a phone call for a scan time...... I cabt believe in a months time ill have another child....... weird thought actually saying ive got 3 children


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Bloody braxton hicks lol
> 
> im waiting for a phone call for a scan time...... I cabt believe in a months time ill have another child....... weird thought actually saying ive got 3 children

It's scary.
I'll have another one (hopefully) within a week. If not, max 3 weeks!:thumbup:


----------



## lindsinc

I *think* something might be happening :) Had a sweep monday, bloody show yesterday and I've been up for the past 2 hours with some pretty painful contractions between 8 and 5 mins apart. Wondering if I should tell OH to stay home from work when he gets up? I'd hate for it to fizzle out to nothing though.


----------



## nic18

Midwife appointment didn't go aswell as I hoped! Baby only 3/5th engaged, tried to do a sweep but couldn't as cervix still to high and not soft enough. Induction booked for the 19th!


----------



## Erised

schultzie18 said:


> Hello everyone!! I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!

That sounds like a nightmare labour and birth. I'm surprised they let you wait as long as they did after they found meconium in the water. Hope your little lady recovers quickly and will be strong enough to come home soon. Massive congrats to you and your husband though =)



noodles13 said:


> Bloody braxton hicks lol
> 
> im waiting for a phone call for a scan time...... I cabt believe in a months time ill have another child....... weird thought actually saying ive got 3 children

Hope you won't be waiting too much longer, how has activity been today? Definitely trust a mothers instinct. Good luck with the scan once it's booked. 

Haaaaannah, happy due date! How are you holding up hon? Noticed everyone bugging you (well, 'baby') on facebook, hope it's not getting to you. 

Happy due date to the other ladies due today as well =)


----------



## tuppance

schultzie18 said:


> Hello everyone!! I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!

That sounds so scary for you. Hope you are both on the mend and bubs can come home soon. And congratulations!


----------



## Mrs_T

Wellthat was it! All happened very quickly and nearly gave birth on the a&e doormat (well, at one point i thought it might happen on the hard shoulder!)! Baby Joshua born at 6:15am -full story to follow!


----------



## nic18

Congratulations MrsT! Looking forward to your update! X


----------



## HannahGraceee

Erised said:


> schultzie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! I had really hard contractions for 3 days straight non stop but I wasn't dilating so my doctors didn't want to do anything even though I wasn't sleeping and was in so much pain. Finally on Monday night my waters broke and when I was checked the baby had a bowel movement inside. I then also found out I had a pretty bad infection that was in my placenta and at that point I couldn't get an epidural until I had 2 bags of iv antibiotics and after 3 days of never ending contractions I just wanted to get the epidural so I could rest before pushing. Well finally after receiving 2 bags of two different antibiotics I was allowed to get the epidural and was able to rest for a little while before they gave me meds to increase contractions. After a few hours we started to push and 1/2 hour later Arya Rose was born but not doing great because of the bowel movement she had and the infection that was in the placenta. So they rushed her off to the nursery and the doctor couldn't get my bleeding under control so I was sent off in a hurry to the OR. Scary to say the least. Once I got out of the OR my husband and my parents told me that Arya was doing much better but still needs to stay in the nursery getting oxygen and antibiotics. As long as she continues to get better she can stay here but if anything comes up they will be sending her to a neonatal place. I am doing a lot better too. I will post pictures her once i can!
> 
> That sounds like a nightmare labour and birth. I'm surprised they let you wait as long as they did after they found meconium in the water. Hope your little lady recovers quickly and will be strong enough to come home soon. Massive congrats to you and your husband though =)
> 
> 
> 
> noodles13 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody braxton hicks lol
> 
> im waiting for a phone call for a scan time...... I cabt believe in a months time ill have another child....... weird thought actually saying ive got 3 childrenClick to expand...
> 
> Hope you won't be waiting too much longer, how has activity been today? Definitely trust a mothers instinct. Good luck with the scan once it's booked.
> 
> Haaaaannah, happy due date! How are you holding up hon? Noticed everyone bugging you (well, 'baby') on facebook, hope it's not getting to you.
> 
> Happy due date to the other ladies due today as well =)Click to expand...

Thanks hunny! Yeah I'm ok, it won't be much longer I'm sure, haha nahh I don't mind, it actually gives me something to do while on Mat leave and Ava's at school :haha: hope your ok xxx


----------



## victoria11

Congratulations Mrs_T!! Xxx


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations Mrs T can't wait to hear the full story!


----------



## ericacaca

Mrs_T said:


> Wellthat was it! All happened very quickly and nearly gave birth on the a&e doormat (well, at one point i thought it might happen on the hard shoulder!)! Baby Joshua born at 6:15am -full story to follow!

Wow! Congrats! Glad to hear he is in your arms now  xxx


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations Mrs T :D xx


----------



## lindsinc

This IS IT! 4cm dilated 70% effaced and contractions coming about ever 3 minutes. I'm going to have my little man today!!!!! :D


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats Mrs T!

lindsinc, good luck!

I don't want to get too excited in case it's a false alarm, but my contractions, while they're not regular yet, are definitely getting stronger and closer from one another. Hopefully OH's boss doesn't send him to work far away, so if this is it, it won't take OH 3 hours to get here...


----------



## KRobbo

It's getting exciting on the May board! Good luck everyone x


----------



## noodles13

Oooo its all happening! !! 

Had the scan this afternoon he weighs 7lb got to go to clinic on Tuesday they will hopefully do a sweep and book induction date for due date I think...... its all getting so close isnt it

Anyone else gonna pop their baby out today too :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

No signs of labour :( come on baby boo! 

Good luck to everyone who has! Xx


----------



## tuppance

Congratulations mrs t! That seems to have happened really quickly!

Noodles - glad the scan went ok.

Everyone in labour good luck! Hope you all get the births you want x


----------



## RebeccaM.

Wow, Everyone is popping!!! How exciting :) Congratulations to all the new mommies!!! I have my doctor's appointment tomorrow at 1045. I'm a little nervous because the doctor is starting a soft induction. Cerdivil gel and stripping which he is hoping will ripen my cervix and get me contracting. I've had a bit of elevated blood pressure the last couple of weeks, seeing stars, reduce fetal movement, and previous still born. So I know his attempts are not in vein I just hate hate hate not letting it go naturally and I truly want the experience of my waters breaking and being in natural labor. I guess we will see how everything plays out tomorrow. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations to the ladies who have had there babies and good luck to the ladies in labour!

I've felt "off" for the last couple of days I can't explain it I just haven't felt right. Starting last night I've had terrible bowl movements constantly (sorry for the tmi) and I now feel sick and eating my dinner is the last thing on my mind!

Last time my tummy was as bad as this I had food poisoning but I have literally not eaten anything that could give me that. Not even a maybe it could be this item! And it isn't the same as my ibs. :shrug: 

I'm really hoping its a pre labour clear out and it's not a bug or anything. But I'm not thinking anything of it yet :/


----------



## noodles13

Anyone else know what their babies weighed at 36-37 weeks? My sproglet is weighing 7lb today and im 36+5


----------



## endlessblue

Anyone else just feel... different? I can't put my finger on it. I can't explain. I just feel different to my usual self; a bit like when we conceived and I just 'knew' I was pregnant way before it was time to take a test. 

I've been feeling achey and heavy in my pelvis and thighs this week, similar to how I feel when my period is due, and at my midwife appointment today I found out that baby is now starting to engage.


----------



## ericacaca

noodles13 said:


> Anyone else know what their babies weighed at 36-37 weeks? My sproglet is weighing 7lb today and im 36+5

I'm not sure, but ours at 34 weeks was 5lb 12. They say they put on around half a pound a week after that... so mine would have been a bit bigger that your little one at this point in time. But I'm measuring large,,, #1 was 9lbs 14! xxx


----------



## emalou90

ericacaca said:


> noodles13 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else know what their babies weighed at 36-37 weeks? My sproglet is weighing 7lb today and im 36+5
> 
> I'm not sure, but ours at 34 weeks was 5lb 12. They say they put on around half a pound a week after that... so mine would have been a bit bigger that your little one at this point in time. But I'm measuring large,,, #1 was 9lbs 14! xxxClick to expand...

It can be hit and miss with estimates.

Mine at 36 weeks was 5lb 13oz


----------



## noodles13

Yeah it can be they estimated based on the measurements from the scan 

had such a rude sonographer again!!! Im yet to see a nice one


----------



## noodles13

And I defo feel different. ... have done for the past few days everything feels low and heavy walking like ive pooped hahahha come on babies get out and into the world


----------



## magicwhisper

Yeah I do feel different I can't explain it


----------



## daddiesgift

Last few days my Braxton hicks have kicked up quite a bit! A tad anxious as I need her to stay in till at least next Friday!!! Pressure below comes and goes so I'm sure she's still floating around just the contracting! Today it was a full hour and hurt quite a bit but now it's stopped to about one an hour


----------



## ericacaca

noodles13 said:


> Yeah it can be they estimated based on the measurements from the scan
> 
> had such a rude sonographer again!!! Im yet to see a nice one

I had a really rude one at 12 weeks. He was horrible! I asked not to have him again every time I went to reception and the ladies at the desk were very understanding! x


----------



## Rosie06

noodles13 said:


> Anyone else know what their babies weighed at 36-37 weeks? My sproglet is weighing 7lb today and im 36+5

at 36+ 5 he was 6lb 8oz and came out at 8lb at 39 weeks exactly x


----------



## TeeinAZ

Mrs_T said:


> Wellthat was it! All happened very quickly and nearly gave birth on the a&e doormat (well, at one point i thought it might happen on the hard shoulder!)! Baby Joshua born at 6:15am -full story to follow!

Congratulations!!!! :hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Ohhhh everyone is poppin! 

I def feel different. Lately I've felt a little crampy but I can't tell if it's gas or if I have to go to the bathroom, sort of feels like contstipation, and I guess it could be something because I have had some bathroom issues lately (without getting all TMI on you all lol) I have been out of breath and I've been having pain on the top sides of my belly on and off. I am hoping this means labor is on the horizon, but then again I have a feeling he's staying in for the long haul. 

I am so so glad that my last day at work is this Friday. I can't wait to just relax and focus on my little man and being as calm as I can be before the big day. Also hoping he comes on his own without having to be induced. Whew. 

Good luck to all of you out there about to have your babies and congratulations to all that have had your babies already. It's getting crazy on this board! I love it!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Still haven't started counting contractions, but they haven't stopped and they're still strong... I just feel like they're not strong enough and should be more painful. I don't want to call my midwife too early, yet I'm afraid she will tell me I should've called sooner. So typical of me!
Anyway, OH is back from work so I can stop worrying about being alone when active labour starts! Now let's hope things really start during the evening.

It was hard avoiding all the questions I got today on facebook without lying.


----------



## Rachie004

noodles13 said:


> Anyone else know what their babies weighed at 36-37 weeks? My sproglet is weighing 7lb today and im 36+5

I had a growth scan at 36 weeks and baby was estimated to weight 7lb 4oz xx


----------



## Impatientwait

I think you ladies that are having contractions even if they arnt really strong yet but have been consitant for at least two hours should go in...they didnt think it was a good idea to be stuck at a certain dilation above 3 or 4 cm with contractions lasting for a while was a good idea...or at least call and ask...could be your time any moment..not meaning to scare ..good luck to you all!


----------



## lindsinc

That was it! 14 hours of all natural labor and delivery :) It was freaking amazing!!!! Grayson Matthew was born 5/7/14 weighing a whooping 8lbs 7oz and 21 1/2in long.
 



Attached Files:







grayson 5714.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats lindsinc he is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## proudparent88

lindsinc said:


> That was it! 14 hours of all natural labor and delivery :) It was freaking amazing!!!! Grayson Matthew was born 5/7/14 weighing a whooping 8lbs 7oz and 21 1/2in long.

Congrats so cute!

Tomorrow is my day call L&D at six if a room is open i have to be there by 7:30 for my induction. So excited!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congratulations, lindsinc!

So it looks like I'm going to have that baby soon :happydance:
I thought my contractions were 20 minutes apart, but then I started keeping track of them and they 10 minutes apart! My midwife won't ask me to go in before they've been 5 minutes apart for 1 hour though, that's the policy at the birth center I'm going to.
Anyway, never have I been so happy to feel pain :haha:


----------



## Phantom

Congrats lindsinc!

It seems like so many ladies are being induced. I don't know anything about my baby. Not when she'll be born and not even how big she is. She could be 10 lbs for all I know! I hate not knowing.


----------



## Impatientwait

Congrats!! We need more babies!! Seems like they are all gonna have close birthdays!!


----------



## Starry Night

Phantom said:


> Congrats lindsinc!
> 
> It seems like so many ladies are being induced. I don't know anything about my baby. Not when she'll be born and not even how big she is. She could be 10 lbs for all I know! I hate not knowing.

I'm in the same boat. Just waiting for nature to take its course. All I know is baby is measuring "normal" and that is going by fundal height alone. I had so much monitoring with DS due to complications that I at least had some clue what was going on. But this time my last scan was at 20 weeks and all my appointments are 2 to 5 minutes long. Not used to feeling so clueless. I don't think I like it.

fleur - good luck! Sounds like things are finally going for you!

proudparent - good luck tomorrow. Not much longer and your baby will be with you and you can put this pregnancy behind you.

lindsinc - congratulations!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Contractions slowed down, but not by much... I went to bed, tried to get some sleep, and had to get up again because I'm famished! I hope I will be able to rest a bit before I get into active labour, since I'm going for an all natural birth and would hate being transfered to the hospital due to exhaustion.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Good luck fleur!

I am absolutely shattered today. Grand total of 3 hours sleep is just not enough to feel human.


----------



## Misscalais

lindsinc said:



> That was it! 14 hours of all natural labor and delivery :) It was freaking amazing!!!! Grayson Matthew was born 5/7/14 weighing a whooping 8lbs 7oz and 21 1/2in long.

OMG congratulations he's beautiful!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats MrsT!
Oh I want my baby out too!!! 
Knowing my awful luck ill go over due... 
DTD this morning and walked a fair bit today. Bubs head isn't engaged at all but that's normal for subsequent pregnancies DS2 didn't engage until labour.
*sigh* I'm really over it now.


----------



## nic18

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!

Good luck today proud :)


----------



## noodles13

Im so jealous of alll your labouring ladies haha 

im still hobbling around so uncomfortable and irritable

I just want to give birth now and get the pain out of the way lol


----------



## ericacaca

Congratulations ladies to all those with gorgeous babies  

Good luck Proud today. Hoping for a quick inductions  Fleur I really hope things kick back up again for you. 

As for me... still back pain and pressure but nothing. I feel a bit more open down there (TMI - sorry) as if something is wanting to come out but apart from that nothing! Grrrr! 

xxx


----------



## proudparent88

Fleur hopr thingd pick back up for you!

Been having bh like crazy and today is the day already called gotta be there at 7:30 this morning which is less then two hours! I cant believe how fast this day has come keeping busy has sure made time fly just hope my labor and delivery are just as fast both ptevious were 7 hrs so we will see! Will keep you all updated on what is going on and will post pics too so excited and cant believe that finally Zachary Herbert is gonna be here!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Picking back up, they sure did! I woke up just before 5 because my contractions had became too painful to sleep through, counted them, they were still 10 minutes apart, then at 5:20... waters broke!
It's now 6, I've got to be at the birth center between 6:30 and 7 so I can start taking the antibiotics for strep b.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Oh, and good luck proud!


----------



## gaves99

Good luck today Proud and Fleur!!!!! Update when you can, will be thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Aw congrats on the beautiful babies ladies! I am so jelly! :flower::flower:


----------



## nic18

fleur! good luck aswell :)


----------



## noodles13

I am too lol jelly 

good luck guys

how many of us left to wait for the babies to make an appearance then?


----------



## nic18

Me! still waiting on my bubs :)


----------



## RebeccaM.

Congratulations Fleur and Proud!!! I can't wait to see your updates :) I wish you both the best of luck!!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm still waiting :) xx


----------



## besty

Congratulations to all the new mummies with their gorgeous babies. Good luck to all the ladies in labour.

I'm still waiting too


----------



## Buggzxxx

Still waiting here too :) x


----------



## victoria11

7 days over due and still waiting. Induction booked for Monday at 41 + 4 :( xx


----------



## Erised

lindsinc said:


> That was it! 14 hours of all natural labor and delivery :) It was freaking amazing!!!! Grayson Matthew was born 5/7/14 weighing a whooping 8lbs 7oz and 21 1/2in long.

Aww, congrats!! He's cute =D 



proudparent88 said:


> Tomorrow is my day call L&D at six if a room is open i have to be there by 7:30 for my induction. So excited!

Today! So excited for you, can't wait to find our what size, weight, health etc your little man will be. Probably the birth I'm most excited about on this thread (sorry ladies!), good luck hon!! 



FleurDeMai said:


> Picking back up, they sure did! I woke up just before 5 because my contractions had became too painful to sleep through, counted them, they were still 10 minutes apart, then at 5:20... waters broke!
> It's now 6, I've got to be at the birth center between 6:30 and 7 so I can start taking the antibiotics for strep b.

Sounds like everything is heading in the right direction, you sound so excited too =D 
Hope you'll get to meet your little one today, good luck =)



noodles13 said:


> how many of us left to wait for the babies to make an appearance then?

I'm still waiting, though not actually due yet until Sunday and expecting to go over ... so not so much 'waiting' as just pregnant still ;)
In fact, I have yet to finish packing the baby bag, yet to start my 'hospital (just in case)' bag and there's still lots of cleaning to do for my home birth. I've given up on being prepared house wise, it's impossible with 2 kiddies at home.


----------



## proudparent88

They have broken my water and started my pitocin they predict by 1:30 he should arrive!


----------



## endlessblue

I'm still waiting... but I have 10 days left til due date!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hallelujah! Just had midwife appointment and had the nice one! She says if bubs isn't here by next Thursday...she will do my sweep a day early rather than wait 6days over!! Fx he comes before then but if not...im happy she will try to help! She would have done it today but she had a student in with her and they aren't supposed to do them at ours until we're overdue <3


----------



## noodles13

So about 10 of us still waiting? 

O m g I cant believe I actually want to give birth now im so uncomfortable haha

bring on the PAIN lol


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm against inductions for any reason other than medically necessary, though it would be nice to know exactly when you're baby would be born instead of being in limbo! I haven't been threatened with inductions nor offered one since I'm planning a home birth :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

katiemckeiver said:


> Hallelujah! Just had midwife appointment and had the nice one! She says if bubs isn't here by next Thursday...she will do my sweep a day early rather than wait 6days over!! Fx he comes before then but if not...im happy she will try to help! She would have done it today but she had a student in with her and they aren't supposed to do them at ours until we're overdue <3

I love how you also have a nice midwife and a not so nice one :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

My midwife was horrible im glad she has retired :rofl:

The only problem is they havent found a permanent midwife to replace her so i haven't seen the same midwife twice! All of which are nice though so cant complain too much :haha:


----------



## katiemckeiver

HannahGraceee said:


> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> Hallelujah! Just had midwife appointment and had the nice one! She says if bubs isn't here by next Thursday...she will do my sweep a day early rather than wait 6days over!! Fx he comes before then but if not...im happy she will try to help! She would have done it today but she had a student in with her and they aren't supposed to do them at ours until we're overdue <3
> 
> I love how you also have a nice midwife and a not so nice one :haha:Click to expand...

 Hahaha!! We have one that everyone hates...she's just so grouchy and doesn't understand anything...the other one is so sweet...overemotional at times...but sweet :') xxxx


----------



## ericacaca

magicwhisper said:


> My midwife was horrible im glad she has retired :rofl:
> 
> The only problem is they havent found a permanent midwife to replace her so i haven't seen the same midwife twice! All of which are nice though so cant complain too much :haha:

I've had the same problem... my midwife has been off long term sick so I've now seen 6 different people on the 6 occasions I've had an antenatal appointment! x


----------



## emalou90

I have baby taking up residence in my ribs!! Hurts so much, all dayyyy


----------



## smallhelen

Thought I'd drop in to say that although my baby was meant to be a May Baby, he got a little overexcited, and appeared on 17 April instead. So now at his due date, he is actually 3 weeks old! Am just so happy that he is here. :happydance:

Here is our little Edward:


----------



## nic18

SmallHelen he's beautiful! Congratulations :)


----------



## proudparent88

No baby not even gonna get my normal natural vaginal delivery now as he is turned sideways i was not progressing and the cord is around his neck scheduled for my c section at four which is 2 1/2 hrs from now. So bummed.


----------



## nic18

Sorry your getting a section proud! Hope everything goes well, your boy will be in your arms so soon :hugs:


----------



## noodles13

Good luck proud. Wish I was gonna be meeting my baby soon ive had enough of being a walrus now haha


----------



## KRobbo

Thinking of you proud!

I just had my final sweep and she really went to town on my cervix! If any sweep was ever going to work this will. Induction booked for tomorrow and I have a bishops score of 7 so hoping it works with only breaking my waters like last time.

How everyone is ok.


----------



## noodles13

I hope they keep their word and give me a sweep on Tuesday


----------



## besty

Good luck proud!

I had midwife today! Baby is back to back still :( feeling like I'm going to be pregnant forever boohoo


----------



## Erised

proudparent88 said:


> No baby not even gonna get my normal natural vaginal delivery now as he is turned sideways i was not progressing and the cord is around his neck scheduled for my c section at four which is 2 1/2 hrs from now. So bummed.

So sorry things aren't going as you wanted, I can only imagine the emotional state you're in right now =( 
At least these problems have been picked up on before things got out of hand, I imagine a breech baby with a cord around his neck when he's already small for his gestation would not have been a nice experience either. Hope the c-section will go smoothly and as much to your liking as is possible. Good luck hon, both with the section as well as the recovery.


----------



## gaves99

Dr. said she has dropped and her head is super low and ready. She's on the right and up against my hip, so it's why I'm limping and in so much pain. Appt next week on Thurs 40+4, if still needed, we will set induction appt. wont let me go post 41+4.


----------



## magicwhisper

Sorry you can't have your vaginal birth but your boy will be in your arms soon


----------



## victoria11

Good luck proudparent88 xx


----------



## bambi90

Stretch and sweep booked for monday if I dont go before then. Just had a hot curry and sorry for the tmi but its certainly got the bowels moving!


----------



## proudparent88

Welcome Zachary Herbert born at 4:40 pm weighed 4 pounds 11 ounces and was 18 inches long


----------



## KRobbo

Congratulations proud,I hope you and Zachary are both doing well xx


----------



## PugMama22

Would love to labor watch with those of you who are left! I'm due on Tuesday. Having some BH, some cramping and quite a bit of back pain. Anyone else have back pain? Hoping this baby isn't back to back?! How would I know if he is?


----------



## PugMama22

Congrats to those of you who've had your babies... Just went back through the pages and there are some beautiful May babies!!


----------



## bambi90

PugMama22 said:


> Would love to labor watch with those of you who are left! I'm due on Tuesday. Having some BH, some cramping and quite a bit of back pain. Anyone else have back pain? Hoping this baby isn't back to back?! How would I know if he is?

Im the same, nothing too strong though. My back only tends to ache at night when I lie in bed but the back of my rib cage hurts nearly all the time


----------



## ericacaca

I dont think back pain means back to back? I had back pain and what felt like really bad gas pains with number one and he was posterior. x


----------



## Starry Night

noodles13 said:


> I am too lol jelly
> 
> good luck guys
> 
> how many of us left to wait for the babies to make an appearance then?

Me! I'm not due until the 29th so long, long time to go yet. :(


----------



## magicwhisper

I was speaking to someone on a thread and they said my huge increase in watery discharge could be my waters slowly leaking! Well after doing a couple of things recommended online to check. I walked around bake and if your damp after a little walk it could be your waters. I put on clean pants and after a while sniff them apparently if it smells like semen or sweet it could be your waters. Well it smells sweet I've never smelt anything like it before 

I rung up the labour ward and they said it possibly could be but because I don't have contractions try put me through to triage. The midwife said it was pee! It definatly isn't pee. It smells sweet and I hardly purposely sniff pee but pee dosent smell sweet to me. Because I wouldn't take that it was pee for a answer she told me it couldn't be my waters cos it would be a big leak or gush. She then told me to put a maternity pad on and if it's soaked come in but ring up anyway. Well it won't be soaked because if it is my waters I'm not leaking at that crazy amount only a little. 

Either way I plan to go to triage tomorrow and ask to be seen. It's worrying me that it could be my waters and if it is nd it's ignored Ella could get ill


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Looks like another night of limited sleep ahead of me. Just laid in bed for an hour, couldn't get comfy, not sleepy and feeling on edge. Got up and watching TV for a while to see if I can get sleepy.


----------



## gaves99

Congrats proud!!! So happy he is with you. 

Don't see much sleep tonight. Already laying down to get weight off bum. Hemerroids are SO PAINFUL right now. Warm compress and creams are doing nothing


----------



## Buggzxxx

PugMama22 said:


> Would love to labor watch with those of you who are left! I'm due on Tuesday. Having some BH, some cramping and quite a bit of back pain. Anyone else have back pain? Hoping this baby isn't back to back?! How would I know if he is?

We've got the same due date and same symptoms! I cant stand still because it makes my back so uncomfortable so I either end up swaying side to side or pacing around x


----------



## RebeccaM.

Ugh!!! So freaking frustrated. I'm at labor and delivery contracting every 2 minutes but not making dilation changes. I've heard this happening to a few of the ladies but never imagined how bad it would suck!! Anyway just needed to rant. :(


----------



## PugMama22

Super emotional tonight :( just tired....should go to bed. But on the bright side tomorrow is my last day of work :)


----------



## PugMama22

Buggzxxx said:


> PugMama22 said:
> 
> 
> Would love to labor watch with those of you who are left! I'm due on Tuesday. Having some BH, some cramping and quite a bit of back pain. Anyone else have back pain? Hoping this baby isn't back to back?! How would I know if he is?
> 
> We've got the same due date and same symptoms! I cant stand still because it makes my back so uncomfortable so I either end up swaying side to side or pacing around xClick to expand...

Keep me updated! Hope it means something for us!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Sorry ladies possible tmi and slightly embarrassing...I woke about 10minutes ago needing the toilet but it wasn't that that had woke me so my bladder wasn't overfull...anyways gone to the toilet and noticed my pants were pretty wet...not everywhere and not drenched but quite wet...no smell that I can smell and im sure it's not urine...I don't want to think it is my waters just to then be told I peed a little...I'm sure I didn't because like I said I wasn't 'busting' for the toilet...is there any other way besides sticking a pad on (and how long do you have to wait for this) to check whether it is waters or the lovely uncontrollable extras to late pregnancy :/ xxxx


----------



## proudparent88

Very tired anf have a lot of pi


----------



## bambi90

Couldnt sleep at all last night so decided at 11.30 to get up and have a bath to try and relax me didnt work so I ended up watching tv til gone 2 now im shattered but have so much to do today!


----------



## KRobbo

Induction day......eeeeeeeek!


----------



## victoria11

Good luck Krobbo xxx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Induction day......eeeeeeeek!

Good luck! I'm of to Maternity Unit at the LRI this morning for a sweep. Hopefully it will kick start madam into making her move.


----------



## Misscalais

proudparent88 said:


> View attachment 762969
> 
> 
> View attachment 762971
> 
> 
> View attachment 762973
> 
> 
> Welcome Zachary Herbert born at 4:40 pm weighed 4 pounds 11 ounces and was 18 inches long

Congrats! He doesn't look impressed lol!
Hope you're both doing well!


----------



## PugMama22

Katie- not sure about waters. Last time mine had to be broken in hospital. 

Here I am up at 3am. Tired, but I feel nausea, heartburn and back ache. Lookin at my ticker seeing that I'm 99% done with 4 days left makes me happy, scared, emotional!


----------



## KRobbo

Hospital is closed to admissions! Got to call back at 2pm!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Hospital is closed to admissions! Got to call back at 2pm!

Well that's crap!

Apparently you got a popular day to have a baby.


----------



## noodles13

I think im gonna be the last one left rambling about on here hahaha 

my baby likes it in my tummy too much lol


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> Hospital is closed to admissions! Got to call back at 2pm!
> 
> Well that's crap!
> 
> Apparently you got a popular day to have a baby.Click to expand...

Hope you can get in for your sweep, it was closed yesterday as well so I had to wait all day and then had my sweep at 5pm! Going to make the most of this time and go for a long walk and bounce on my ball, who knows this could be the way it is meant to go!


----------



## nic18

Noodles I'll be last to :haha:


----------



## nic18

Proud! Congratulations hope your both doing well x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had my sweep no progression since last Friday so not holding out any hopes that this one will work before induction day next Tuesday.

Krobbo- maternity assessment centre is open and certainly doesn't seem busy, they were able to see me before my appt at 9am and it's not a hive of activity from what I'm seeing.


----------



## Buggzxxx

Didnt sleep too well last night, its like my brain didnt switch off properly and even though I was asleep, I kept half waking up and feeling paranoid that my waters might break... Very strange!

Seems my brain carried on labour watching last while I was sleeping! 

Im hoping baby comes over the weekend, just because its the most convienient time, not getting my hopes up though - she bound to wait until its the most inconvienient time! X


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Had my sweep no progression since last Friday so not holding out any hopes that this one will work before induction day next Tuesday.
> 
> Krobbo- maternity assessment centre is open and certainly doesn't seem busy, they were able to see me before my appt at 9am and it's not a hive of activity from what I'm seeing.

How strange. 

Oh well hope the sweep works for you, you'll have to go home and jump your partner, lol!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

KRobbo said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Had my sweep no progression since last Friday so not holding out any hopes that this one will work before induction day next Tuesday.
> 
> Krobbo- maternity assessment centre is open and certainly doesn't seem busy, they were able to see me before my appt at 9am and it's not a hive of activity from what I'm seeing.
> 
> How strange.
> 
> Oh well hope the sweep works for you, you'll have to go home and jump your partner, lol!Click to expand...

I keep suggesting it and he keeps being 'tired' think he's getting a bit freaked out by labour LOL


----------



## KRobbo

Wannabe Mommy said:


> KRobbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> Had my sweep no progression since last Friday so not holding out any hopes that this one will work before induction day next Tuesday.
> 
> Krobbo- maternity assessment centre is open and certainly doesn't seem busy, they were able to see me before my appt at 9am and it's not a hive of activity from what I'm seeing.
> 
> How strange.
> 
> Oh well hope the sweep works for you, you'll have to go home and jump your partner, lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I keep suggesting it and he keeps being 'tired' think he's getting a bit freaked out by labour LOLClick to expand...

My husband was the same moaned that he never gets it in pregnancy then when I get to the end and what it for err medical reasons, he's tired! I gave him no choice, told him in no uncertain terms that I didn't feel like it either but to just get on with it!


----------



## noodles13

Haha we will be waddling around for weeks to come lol 

have u got a sweep or anything coming up? If they dont do mine Tuesday im gonna do it myself hahahah


----------



## nic18

noodles13 said:


> Haha we will be waddling around for weeks to come lol
> 
> have u got a sweep or anything coming up? If they dont do mine Tuesday im gonna do it myself hahahah

They tried a sweep on Wednesday but my cervix was to high and not soft. So I'll be back this Wednesday to try again, so fingers crossed my cervix is more favourable! And induction booked for the 19th at 3pm! Good luck with your sweep x


----------



## ericacaca

I'm feeling very period crampy today. Just had a loose BM and that triggered it all off. Feel very jelly like too when I stand. Urgh!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well have walked a couple of miles since sweep this morning, it didn't feel too bad while she was doing it although MWs shoul be banned from having long nails!!! 

Definitely very achy now added to overall tiredness im feeling a bit weepy so may just head home, have a nap and watch judge judy for a while.


----------



## noodles13

I want my bod to just go..... oooop its time to squish this baby out now but its not!


----------



## ericacaca

Argh! The stupid Facebook questions have startwd! So my status is now this... just an update.... www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com

Any questions after that I'm ignoring! Lol! X


----------



## magicwhisper

Well ive just got back from hospital. They tested and said its not my waters. Its the start of my show! Cervix is forward but hard and not dilated. Not the answer i hoped for but could of been worse.


----------



## noodles13

Ive been reading about evening primrose oil caps...... anyone else taken these ever?


----------



## RebeccaM.

Congratulations proud!! He is a sweetie :) sorry you're in so much pain. How are the sweeps making you ladies feel after? I'm not sure I ever want one again! ! I know my doctor's trying to get things moving but I literally had contractions 2 minutes apart until this morning. Did not progress in dilation and throughly exhausted. :(


----------



## emalou90

Had my sweep by consultant.
Favourable cervix, slightly posterior though.
She managed a good sweep she said.
Came home had a wee and had lots of browny snotty discharge :thumbup:
Few aches but nothing major I don't think.

Baby isn't measuring on the "clinical scale" anymore so just need to keep an eye on movements in the next few days.
Induction 19th if nothing by then. But have another sweep 14th x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Had my sweep at 8.30am and it was a bit more uncomfortable this time she really went to town in there.

Feeling very achy since, inner thighs, pelvis and lower abdomen are just a constant bruised feeling, moving is not a lot of fun!!


----------



## Erised

I'm refusing sweeps until labour has started, and possibly after that still as well. Did with my first and second too. I'm very much of the believe that if your body is ready it doesn't need the sweep, sweep will only try to force it when it isn't ready and lead to things like unproductive contractions. 

That said, both my labours I've had 2 and a half days of contractions before hitting active labour. Contractions would be anywhere from every 3 minutes to one or two an hour. Usually around 1 every 8 to 10 minutes, doing not all that much for dilation. Both times it's taken me 2 and a half days of contractions to get to 4cm. With my first I was then put on a drip to speed things up, with my 2nd I was left to rest and went from 4cm to having given birth in 2 hours time. 

Aaaaanyways! Had my midwife appointment today. Little lady is no longer back to back, yay! She's engaged, but only a little bit (I can feel her bob in and out of my pelvis). Midwife seems to think I won't go into labour within the week, so looks like I'll be going over nicely again like I did with DD2


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Had my sweep at 8.30am and it was a bit more uncomfortable this time she really went to town in there.
> 
> Feeling very achy since, inner thighs, pelvis and lower abdomen are just a constant bruised feeling, moving is not a lot of fun!!

same here, mainly bruised, period type pains. 
Made me waddle like a penguin!


----------



## TeeinAZ

Morning all. I write you all from the comfort of my home today! 

I had my 38 week check up yesterday and had my first cervix check. My feet have been extremely swollen and I've been having some braxton hicks so I let my doc know about that. my blood pressure was elevated and they found a little protein in my urine. I got my cervix check and I am dilated 2 cm almost a 3 and 50-60% effaced and very very soft! OMG! I am so excited that I am making progress. 

Just to be safe I was sent to labor and delivery triage to be monitored. My blood pressure was staying high and I was told that if it doesn't lower I will be induced. HOLY CRAP! I was not ready for all this! But, after and hour it lowered and I was sent home. I must say I was a little bummed out. i got very excited to see my little man. My hubby even showed up with our overnight bags, and cameras, everything. We are so ready for this. I am staying home from work today, which was my last day of work before I started my maternity leave on Monday. I am going back to triage at labor and delivery on Saturday morning for another monitoring session. I have no idea what will happen but I really would love to have Noah this weekend! But, if he's not ready to come out just yet I am OK with that too. I am just so happy that something is happening and it feels like I won't be pregnant forever LOL.


----------



## squizzlew

For those who are getting regular checks on dilation don't get too upset if it's not showing much change my little boy arrived Monday night had about half a day of twinges before the contractions really began at around 5pm from then they were about 3mins apart and lasted around 40secs. Got to hospital around 8- 9pm with contractions constantly lasting longer than the break between them. Midwife happened to be a community one that normally does home births so didn't bother checking dilation until I got the urge to push. She checked me and at the point I wanted to push I was only five cm. had managed for that long on only gas and air and as I thought it was going to be a lot longer I asked for something stronger so I could rest. As soon as they god me onto the bed waters went bang and I went from five co almost full in a matter of mins was told not to push but despite my best effort I had no control. Evan arrived less than an hour after I was told I was only at five cm he did nearly bring my cervix with him as he wouldn't wait for the lip to move he is a bit of a monster at 9 pound 11.


----------



## Starry Night

Erised said:


> I'm refusing sweeps until labour has started, and possibly after that still as well. Did with my first and second too. I'm very much of the believe that if your body is ready it doesn't need the sweep, sweep will only try to force it when it isn't ready and lead to things like unproductive contractions.
> 
> *That said, both my labours I've had 2 and a half days of contractions before hitting active labour. Contractions would be anywhere from every 3 minutes to one or two an hour. Usually around 1 every 8 to 10 minutes, doing not all that much for dilation. Both times it's taken me 2 and a half days of contractions to get to 4cm. *With my first I was then put on a drip to speed things up, with my 2nd I was left to rest and went from 4cm to having given birth in 2 hours time.
> 
> Aaaaanyways! Had my midwife appointment today. Little lady is no longer back to back, yay! She's engaged, but only a little bit (I can feel her bob in and out of my pelvis). Midwife seems to think I won't go into labour within the week, so looks like I'll be going over nicely again like I did with DD2


Sounds like my labour with my son. I didn't go into active labour until the 4th day. My hospital is 1 1/2 hours away and by time I arrived I was 5cm. After that it went relatively quickly for a first baby. I had my waters broken at 7cm to speed things up as he was in distress. Still needed the section in the end but I was able to fully dilate on my own. Kind of expecting a similar pattern this time.

I'm glad your baby has turned.

squizzle - congrats on your new baby!

TeeinAZ - good luck with everything. Hope you and baby stay safe and healthy whatever happens.


----------



## RebeccaM.

Thanks ladies for all your personal experience. I feel a little like you Teein I was really excited to be in triage making progress and bummed that my body was contracting like crazy and not furthering dilation. I truly understand your position as well Erised. My doctor has recently been warning me that I won't be able to get passed 39 weeks and yesterday gave me the whole this should be delivery day speech but my baby and body are just not ready!!! I know that's ok but I feel so much pressure to be a good mother\ Labour and get this baby into the world before I hit some "danger" zone. Previously having a stillborn it's playing with my mind a bit. :\ I just want to go at the right time whenever that is and not have a looming medical induction in the back of my head. Sorry for ranting just need to vent.


----------



## daddiesgift

Noodles- I took them in my last pregnancy. I think they helped? Im not sure but couldnt have hurt! I took them orally then one night after dtd I inserted one vaginally and he was born the next day :) Only reason Im not taking them right now is I need her to stay in for another week till my husband joins us at our new home. once he arrives Ill start them up. 

Seems a lot are getting induced or sweeps on here. I personally have never been offered a sweep or know of anyone who has. So I dont think they do that a lot here in America? Maybe they do Im just unaware. Im skipping it though as all together it sounds pretty uncomfrotable! Im just letting baby bake and when shes ready she will come. Though next Saturday would be great as hubs will be here and the pains will be over! Im ready to have my body back!


----------



## daddiesgift

I went to a birthing type class last night and one thing I found helpful was knowing the difference between early labor and active labor. Im planning a home birth so I dont have to worry about going to the hospital too early but we think of the word labor as GO TIME and sometimes early labor can go on for days or even weeks and theres nothing wrong with that. For the last few days Ive had timeable contractions for an hour or two a day but that doesnt mean baby or my body is ready. Just means its getting that way. No need to call in the midwife or go to the hospital when its not 'active labor'. Kind of calmed my anxiety with thinking "is this it or..."


----------



## Rachie004

I've being using EPO for a few weeks and it's definitely made a difference to my cervix as it's low enough for me to be able to feel and very soft.

Sounds like a really obvious thing to say but I think I was a little over enthusiastic about getting my EPO in position last night and made myself bleed lots :dohh: :blush: so just be careful!


----------



## nic18

I got rlt today a little late I know! But how much should I be drinking?


----------



## noodles13

I have been crampy all day couple of them were uncomfortable enough to stop what I was doing. Also had some weirf snot like stretchy discharge about the size of a 50p

the cramps are not regular whatsoever im 37 weeks today
And this is my third baby youd think id have more of a clue whats going on lol

any insight into if this is just normal 37 week activity


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> I have been crampy all day couple of them were uncomfortable enough to stop what I was doing. Also had some weirf snot like stretchy discharge about the size of a 50p
> 
> the cramps are not regular whatsoever im 37 weeks today
> And this is my third baby youd think id have more of a clue whats going on lol
> 
> any insight into if this is just normal 37 week activity

The way you are is almost exactly the same as me :haha:

Sounds very similar to me at that stage. Discharge changed quite a bit from there onwards :thumbup:
Hopefully heading in the right direction xxx


----------



## noodles13

I feel like im being dramatic because I want labour so much...... im imagining the discomfort


----------



## Lilly12

Ladies , 40 weeks is just an estimate. Some babes need longer to cook!!
My DD1 was born at 41 weeks and 6lb14oz.
She obviously wouldn't have been ready if I were to get induced earlier.
Doctors push inductions way too hard in my opinion. Just know that it's just their opinion , you know what is best and if you don't want an induction than say no! :)

I've been using EPO for about a week , just orally though.
Did loose my mucus plug an never did with DD1 until labor so I think it's a good sign that my body/cervix is getting ready


----------



## noodles13

I was Induced at 37 weeks with my second dd due to obstetric choleostasies and she weighed 8lb haha chunka


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm being induced on Tuesday due to GD she was estimated at 6lb at my 34 weeks scan.


----------



## katiemckeiver

nic18 said:


> I got rlt today a little late I know! But how much should I be drinking?

I got told around 5/6 cups a day hunni :) obviously doesn't fetch labor on but it helps...hope your bubs comes soon!! There seems to be loads going overdue this year!! :') xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I don't want an induction either. I've heard too many horror stories and with my previous section I am too scared of increased risks of complications. I'm simply jealous of the ladies who know their babies are coming soon! I know a few people who have had sweeps but they didn't work. I never had one with DS.

This afternoon had some MASSIVE cramps. Felt like a boa constrictor was around my waist and I felt this downward pressure but I also had bit of a clear out in the bathroom. The cramps stopped shortly afterwards so think it was mostly to do with that. But they had me a little wound up at the time because they were so strong and involved the whole body. My BH tend to feel more like average period pains and stick to the front of my stomach and feel more surface than actual contractions. These went deep inside.


----------



## Erised

Lilly12 said:


> Ladies , 40 weeks is just an estimate. Some babes need longer to cook!!
> My DD1 was born at 41 weeks and 6lb14oz.
> She obviously wouldn't have been ready if I were to get induced earlier.
> Doctors push inductions way too hard in my opinion. Just know that it's just their opinion , you know what is best and if you don't want an induction than say no! :)
> 
> I've been using EPO for about a week , just orally though.
> Did loose my mucus plug an never did with DD1 until labor so I think it's a good sign that my body/cervix is getting ready

Couldn't agree more =) 
DD2 was born at 41+6 weighing just 7lbs, happily fitting into newborn clothes for quite a few weeks too. Already told my midwife today that I don't want an induction, she said we'll discuss what to do at my next appointment (41+1) but is happy to go with whatever I want if we make it that far.


----------



## nic18

Do they not try and push induction at 42week's because it can increase the chance of stillbirth?


----------



## ericacaca

nic18 said:


> Do they not try and push induction at 42week's because it can increase the chance of stillbirth?

The placenta starts to not work as well after 42 weeks. x


----------



## daddiesgift

Starry night- we are close in due dates and I've been having those same contraction/clear outs the last few days. :thumbup: 

Due dates are just guess dates at best. Unless you had medical intervention then they are pretty spot on. In every pregnancy I've had my due date has changed at least three times. With my first it was by weeks! When I went into labor they said he was only 37 weeks and not even 5 pounds and scared me with a lot of bull crap. I knew I was more around 39 weeks but nooo it was 37 they said. He was born at 7 pounds so over two pounds off. And had zero problems at birth. They said "well maybe your date was off" :dohh: with my second we moved in middle of my pregnancy and again due date changed just because it was a different doctor. There was never any reason to change it. 

I do think babies should pick their birthdays and be left alone as our bodies know when it's time but I also think you're entitled to do whatever you want as long as it's an informed decision and not some scare tactic a doctor or midwife has pushed on you.


----------



## proudparent88

Had to get blood given to me today because if a major bleed i had last night now i have so much pain i cant even think straight.


----------



## nic18

thinking of you proud :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

squizzlew said:


> For those who are getting regular checks on dilation don't get too upset if it's not showing much change my little boy arrived Monday night had about half a day of twinges before the contractions really began at around 5pm from then they were about 3mins apart and lasted around 40secs. Got to hospital around 8- 9pm with contractions constantly lasting longer than the break between them. Midwife happened to be a community one that normally does home births so didn't bother checking dilation until I got the urge to push. She checked me and at the point I wanted to push I was only five cm. had managed for that long on only gas and air and as I thought it was going to be a lot longer I asked for something stronger so I could rest. As soon as they god me onto the bed waters went bang and I went from five co almost full in a matter of mins was told not to push but despite my best effort I had no control. Evan arrived less than an hour after I was told I was only at five cm he did nearly bring my cervix with him as he wouldn't wait for the lip to move he is a bit of a monster at 9 pound 11.

Congrats!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Lilly12 said:


> Ladies , 40 weeks is just an estimate. Some babes need longer to cook!!
> My DD1 was born at 41 weeks and 6lb14oz.
> She obviously wouldn't have been ready if I were to get induced earlier.
> Doctors push inductions way too hard in my opinion. Just know that it's just their opinion , you know what is best and if you don't want an induction than say no! :)
> 
> I've been using EPO for about a week , just orally though.
> Did loose my mucus plug an never did with DD1 until labor so I think it's a good sign that my body/cervix is getting ready

My nephew was 5lb at 41 weeks so I totally agree with you there. He came in his own but can't imagine how small he would have been if they induced at like 37 weeks! :-/
My hospital will allow 10 days over then induction is offered but you can decline.


----------



## Starry Night

daddiesgift said:


> Starry night- we are close in due dates and I've been having those same contraction/clear outs the last few days. :thumbup:
> 
> Due dates are just guess dates at best. Unless you had medical intervention then they are pretty spot on. In every pregnancy I've had my due date has changed at least three times. With my first it was by weeks! When I went into labor they said he was only 37 weeks and not even 5 pounds and scared me with a lot of bull crap. I knew I was more around 39 weeks but nooo it was 37 they said. He was born at 7 pounds so over two pounds off. And had zero problems at birth. They said "well maybe your date was off" :dohh: with my second we moved in middle of my pregnancy and again due date changed just because it was a different doctor. There was never any reason to change it.
> 
> I do think babies should pick their birthdays and be left alone as our bodies know when it's time but I also think you're entitled to do whatever you want as long as it's an informed decision and not some scare tactic a doctor or midwife has pushed on you.

I hope my LO decides she is ready to come a bit early. My hips are killing me. The fiery, ripping feeling I get in my groin every time I have to get up to the bathroom is getting old fast. :dohh: Been cramping all evening. Not as painful as this afternoon but sitting isn't helping. With my son I think I had one bout of false labour but now I've had 3 or 4 with this one. And each bout lasts at least 2 days. Follows the pattern of having several days of early labour with my son. And I know the false labour is fake each time but it is frustrating and such a tease.


----------



## Mrs_T

Congrats to everyone who has had their baby! Haven't had a proper catch up on here just yet, but look forward to hearing all about your news!

Here's the link to my full birth story ...photo included!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...y-quick-labour-but-hes-here.html#post32598663


----------



## KRobbo

Hi all, introducing baby boy Robinson (no name yet) 7lb 14oz born at 21:14 on 09/05/14 after a 1 hr labour with a whopping 19 minutes of pushing!

He's doing well and bfeeding like a champ, plus his blood sugar levels are stable so we hope to be home today. Good luck to everyone on here xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## emalou90

KRobbo said:


> Hi all, introducing baby boy Robinson (no name yet) 7lb 14oz born at 21:14 on 09/05/14 after a 1 hr labour with a whopping 19 minutes of pushing!
> 
> He's doing well and bfeeding like a champ, plus his blood sugar levels are stable so we hope to be home today. Good luck to everyone on here xx

Congratulations darling :hugs:
1 hour!! I'm excited to hear your birth story!


----------



## Mrs_T

Congrats krobbo! Wow! I thought my 3.5 hr labour was quick!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrat krobbo!!

Can't believe how quick your labour was that's amazing!


----------



## flowergirl7

We welcomed Hunter into the world on May 6th :) It was a long, hard labor, but so worth it. It was 23 hours from the time my water broke to the time I had him. 16 to 17 hours of active labor. I went for the epidural :) I tore and (didn't notice during) hemorrhaged a lot. They were expecting this because of how long my labor was. They stopped it and I was up, walking around, and peeing 2 hours after. I'm sore and I'm tired, but this baby makes me so happy. Trying breastfeeding and it's going okay. It's definitely something you have to work at and I'm willing to give it all I've got. 

I never thought I would love someone so much as I love him. Labor is intense and the hardest thing I've ever done. An amazing experience! 

Hope all you ladies are well and I hope to see some more little ones soon :)


----------



## Buggzxxx

Wow at all these babies! Congrats ladies! Im so jealous haha I just sit here looking at my bump like "Oh come on! GET OUT OF ME!"


----------



## daddiesgift

Starry- I also have the dreaded hip burn! Nearly impossible to get comfortable longer than a few minutes at a time. 

Congrats to all the babies arriving!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations everyone :) I am well jel haha ;) x


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations to all the babies


----------



## Erised

nic18 said:


> Do they not try and push induction at 42week's because it can increase the chance of stillbirth?

Yes, and no. The risk of the placenta failing, causing stillbirth, increases towards the end of pregnancy. Not so much the 'magic 42 week cut off' though. As most babies are born between 38 and 42 weeks, that's what they have decided is 'term' and any time after that comes with increased risks. That said, induction comes with risks too and often a lot of medical interference. If you go over 42 weeks they will scan you at least once a week to check if your placenta is still functioning as it should, and you'll get 2 or 3 ECGs on the baby to make sure he / she is showing no signs of stress. Basically you get put on the treatment that Proud has been getting, as her placenta was showing signs of deterioration already even though she wasn't even term yet. 



proudparent88 said:


> Had to get blood given to me today because if a major bleed i had last night now i have so much pain i cant even think straight.

Aww hon, sounds like you're not having a good time at all. Hope your little man is still keeping your mood up and you still feel able to bond fully with him. 



KRobbo said:


> Hi all, introducing baby boy Robinson (no name yet) 7lb 14oz born at 21:14 on 09/05/14 after a 1 hr labour with a whopping 19 minutes of pushing!
> 
> He's doing well and bfeeding like a champ, plus his blood sugar levels are stable so we hope to be home today. Good luck to everyone on here xx

Good luck picking a name, and a massive congrats on your baby boy. That's one quick labour, bet that came as a surprise. Fingers crossed your little man is home soon =)



flowergirl7 said:


> We welcomed Hunter into the world on May 6th :) It was a long, hard labor, but so worth it. It was 23 hours from the time my water broke to the time I had him. 16 to 17 hours of active labor. I went for the epidural :) I tore and (didn't notice during) hemorrhaged a lot. They were expecting this because of how long my labor was. They stopped it and I was up, walking around, and peeing 2 hours after. I'm sore and I'm tired, but this baby makes me so happy. Trying breastfeeding and it's going okay. It's definitely something you have to work at and I'm willing to give it all I've got.
> 
> I never thought I would love someone so much as I love him. Labor is intense and the hardest thing I've ever done. An amazing experience!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well and I hope to see some more little ones soon :)

Congrats on your little man!! Hope you recover quickly from the labour


----------



## RebeccaM.

Congratulations krobbo and flower!!! Enjoy your beautiful family, can't wait to hear your birth stories. &#9825;


----------



## nic18

Congratulations to all the new ladies! X


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, krobbo and flowergirl!


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations everyone :)


----------



## bambi90

I spent all last night with the most horrendous period like cramps tried to sleep through them but simply couldnt, they seem to have stopped today or at least calmed down a little. Actually thought last night this is it baby is on the way but no tricked me once again


----------



## noodles13

Woah.... I just went nesting mad 

my house is spotless lol crampy loosing more tiny bits of plug no blood in it tho

I bet ill be like this for weeks yet :(


----------



## Starry Night

noodles - when is your due date? I think I'm going to be the cramping, loosing plug for weeks sort of girl too. So irritating. My mom is so baffled because she said whenever she lost her plug she went into labour the same day.

I haven't gone nesty yet though. Though with my son, just before going into labour I didn't get the nesting urge. I simply became very hyper and silly. I guess I had a small bout of nesting the week before. I remember cleaning and setting up the guest room at 1am so it would be nice and pretty for when my mom came to stay with us. lol


----------



## noodles13

Ive got 20 days till my due date. Got an app with the consultant on Tuesday ive had lack of movement fir a week or so. I think they will prob discuss giving me a sweep etc


----------



## emalou90

More plug lost, less brown and more blood stained! 
I'm so excited!!


----------



## noodles13

You jammy cow ;) lol im jel of yoooou


----------



## nic18

Yay ema!! Exciting :)


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Ive got 20 days till my due date. Got an app with the consultant on Tuesday ive had lack of movement fir a week or so. I think they will prob discuss giving me a sweep etc

I hope so! I'm sure they'll induce you as soon as they feel comfortable too xx


----------



## Buggzxxx

Ive been losing bits of plug for a few weeks now, but today theres been a total change in discharge, its white and creamy instead of mucusy. Lots of cramps and tightenings today too but nothing regular... I wish baby would either come or stop with the false starts!

Just waiting for DF to get home so I can pounce on him while Im all crampy and see if I can kick start something a bit more intense ;)


----------



## noodles13

Ive had little teeny bits of plug its stretchy like snot but got no blood in it..... maybe coznits just pointless little bits and grows back lol

I just keep randomly shouting GOD SAKE JUST GO INTO LABOUR! !! at myself of course lol my oh said youve only got 3 weeks if not less....... I did a stern face at him because thats long!!! At 20 weeks 3 weeks seemed like nothing but now...... its like equivalent to a year haha


----------



## Rachie004

Aw, noodles, I think we're due the same day.

I keep saying 'baby will come out whenever they're ready' only for me to swiftly say 'hurry up and come out' at my belly! 

It's the thought that is could be three weeks or less or at worse it could be 5 weeks that gets me.


----------



## noodles13

Well I told mt midwife and the docs up the hospital. .... I point blank refuse to go over due date just because of the size of my other two babies at 37 weeks

it would distress me and therefore the babies if they leave me and they end up huge I do t want c section or forceps unless its life or death

sometimea you just have to be firm with them or they ignore you and know your body better than you apparently? !?!


----------



## emalou90

Argh. More plug!!! 
Feel more uncomfortable too!!
I'll try to keep you all updated (maybe on my journal!) but I'd be surprised if nothing happens tonight xxx


----------



## redlemonade

Congrats to the new mamas!! 

I have 9 days to my due date and I'm currently feeling like a cat! I don't want to have visitors or to go out anywhere; I just want to be at home with DH! I wonder if that's a sign ;) My parents want to come visit next week and even though I've said no, they're putting me on a guilt trip :( They stress me at the best of times, but visiting right before my due date? Nope! That's a sure fire way to stall the much needed oxytocin! Plus, I haven't told them that we're aiming for a home birth (they are against home births and would only stress me) so I'd have to hide the birth pool etc etc. Ugh!


----------



## gaves99

Anyone ever try castor oil??


----------



## daddiesgift

Drinking castor oil is not recommended. It can give you the poos as well as the baby leading to meconium in your waters and its not for sure youll even go in labor so baby can face infection.


----------



## Angelface2008

I have been M.I.A!! I was due on May 19th 2014 BUT I had a very high risk pregnancy as some of you know. I was in and out of the hospital the whole month of April. I went to the doctors on April 16th 2014 for a routine check-up and I had scheduled my C-section because vaginally was not a viable option because of my Crohn's disease. :cry: Come to find out my blood pressure was extremely high, I was having actual contractions (NO BH for me) and very mild seizures which I thought were just the chills. I was sent to L&D and they hooked me up with IVs and MAG to stop everything...well that didn't work out and I was Ambalanced over to Walter Reed in MD. That night was a nightmare contractions were 2 minutes apart but my mucus plug didn't come out and my water never broke. The MAG I swear it made everything worse! lol They couldn't give me pain meds for the contractions but finally around 3am they said we have to get him out! So at 3:47am Maddux Micheal Falcon McCarthy was born 4 pounds 9 ounces and 15inches long. He was developed just enough not to need NiCU!:happydance::happydance: He was closely watched though. He is truly perfect.:cloud9::cloud9::baby:

Good Luck to all of you who are about to pop out the little buns that have been baking. :flower::baby::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







10177316_10201589314966013_4241921752704122605_n.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 6









10167988_10201629078920087_753391440214253943_n.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 4









10168171_10201574499115626_5310416560857200218_n.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 6









10173753_10201641851199386_8899248422982825007_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## noodles13

Rachie we are the same day :) woop woop


----------



## FleurDeMai

Arthur was born May 9th, at 3:43am. 5lbs 11oz, 52cm.
I was hoping for a natural birth at the birth center, but wasn't progressing, so 18 hours after my waters broke I was sent to the hospital. I ended up asking for an epidural as I was too exhausted to stand the pain anymore...
So far we're doing okay. Struggling with breastfeeding and he still hasn't peed, but it could be worse. At least I'll bring home a baby on Mothers Day!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Fleur!!


----------



## gaves99

CONGRATS FLEUR! sorry it didn't go as hoped but he's here!! Happy mothers day


----------



## ericacaca

Ok... im losing my plug now in bits and cramping with contractions on and off. Hoping this is it............


----------



## Angelface2008

congrats! FleurDeMai! I was trying get caught up on reading everyones progress! I noticed a few ladies didn't go as planned BUT the babies are here and healthy! I wish I could of carried to term but...everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Angelface2008

I want to see pictures! lol I am a creep for that???


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations to the ladies who have had there babies


----------



## Angelface2008

Misscalais said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> We're ready to share our secret! :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i326.photobucket.com/albums/k410/shannonmtravis/IMG_3683B_zps1c469103.jpg
> 
> Bryson Zachary.
> April 27th, 2014.
> 7lbs, 8oz. 18 inches.
> 8:51pm.
> 
> 
> Omg congratulations he's beautiful! Hope you're both doing well xoClick to expand...




Impatientwait said:


> Finally getting a chance to show off my baby boy.
> 
> Aidynn Rylee Kohl Green
> Born 04-26-2014 @ 10:04am
> 7 lbs 7 0z 20 1/2 in long
> 
> 9 hours of labor, only 30 mins of pushing..Epidural and i didn't feel a thing, but i did get 2 2nd degree tears! We went home after one night in the hospital and are doing great now!! He had high jaundice at first but is all cleared up almost and very healthy!!




lindsinc said:


> That was it! 14 hours of all natural labor and delivery :) It was freaking amazing!!!! Grayson Matthew was born 5/7/14 weighing a whooping 8lbs 7oz and 21 1/2in long.




smallhelen said:


> Thought I'd drop in to say that although my baby was meant to be a May Baby, he got a little overexcited, and appeared on 17 April instead. So now at his due date, he is actually 3 weeks old! Am just so happy that he is here. :happydance:
> 
> Here is our little Edward:
> 
> View attachment 762827




proudparent88 said:


> View attachment 762969
> 
> 
> View attachment 762971
> 
> 
> View attachment 762973
> 
> 
> Welcome Zachary Herbert born at 4:40 pm weighed 4 pounds 11 ounces and was 18 inches long




KRobbo said:


> Hi all, introducing baby boy Robinson (no name yet) 7lb 14oz born at 21:14 on 09/05/14 after a 1 hr labour with a whopping 19 minutes of pushing!
> 
> He's doing well and bfeeding like a champ, plus his blood sugar levels are stable so we hope to be home today. Good luck to everyone on here xx

CONGRATZ!!!!! all of your babies are perfect! all shapes and sizes! cuteness!! :baby::baby::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

I am jealous of the women who made it up to there due dates and scheduled arrivals! I had Maddux at 35 weeks. Today I would be 38 weeks and 6days!


----------



## tuppance

So many have had your babies; congratulations! Hope you're all recovering well. 

This baby seems to be a bit too comfortable for my liking!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats to the new mummies! How exciting, hope you're all doing ok. 

I'm 39 weeks today. SO ready for this baby, hurry up little one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## victoria11

41 weeks and 3 days still pregnant lol! Off for final sweep
Today and induction tomorrow. I think this baby is just way to comfy! Xxx


----------



## BigLegEmma

redlemonade said:


> Congrats to the new mamas!!
> 
> I have 9 days to my due date and I'm currently feeling like a cat! I don't want to have visitors or to go out anywhere; I just want to be at home with DH! I wonder if that's a sign ;) My parents want to come visit next week and even though I've said no, they're putting me on a guilt trip :( They stress me at the best of times, but visiting right before my due date? Nope! That's a sure fire way to stall the much needed oxytocin! Plus, I haven't told them that we're aiming for a home birth (they are against home births and would only stress me) so I'd have to hide the birth pool etc etc. Ugh!

Have a look at my 'Do I have to spell it out?' thread about my mum being here for my due date. If I could do it again, would I have her here? OH HELL NO.


----------



## endlessblue

Anyone DTD recently and noticed changes? We did yesterday and my cervix was so so tender. Thought it may start things off but all I had was some mild period pain for a couple of hours.


----------



## besty

endlessblue said:


> Anyone DTD recently and noticed changes? We did yesterday and my cervix was so so tender. Thought it may start things off but all I had was some mild period pain for a couple of hours.

We dtd on Friday night and I lost a big bit of mucus plug yesterday evening no blood in it tho. Had no pains or twinges


----------



## redlemonade

BigLegEmma said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new mamas!!
> 
> I have 9 days to my due date and I'm currently feeling like a cat! I don't want to have visitors or to go out anywhere; I just want to be at home with DH! I wonder if that's a sign ;) My parents want to come visit next week and even though I've said no, they're putting me on a guilt trip :( They stress me at the best of times, but visiting right before my due date? Nope! That's a sure fire way to stall the much needed oxytocin! Plus, I haven't told them that we're aiming for a home birth (they are against home births and would only stress me) so I'd have to hide the birth pool etc etc. Ugh!
> 
> Have a look at my 'Do I have to spell it out?' thread about my mum being here for my due date. If I could do it again, would I have her here? OH HELL NO.Click to expand...

Aw how's it going with your mum now? She leaves soon right? My parents said they'll 'only stay a couple of hours' which is nowhere near as difficult as your mum staying for as long as she has but still much more than I want right now. 

I have a very stressful job which I've just finished; we've had tons of visitors - including my parents - over the last couple of months, and now I just need 'us' time. I don't think that's too much to ask for! :(


----------



## noodles13

I was woke up at 5am with horrible back pains and some braxton hicks thought id have a bath to stop the ache.... but dd2 decided she wanted a bath with me so it wasn't relaxing at all

laid back in bed and the back ache carried on 

anyone know if its a normal thing at 37 weeks lower back ache with cramping I hate how I dont recognise any symptoms lol I feel a fool


----------



## daddiesgift

Noodles- I'm laying in bed with same issues, so maybe normal! :shrug: my back hurt all night then I woke with period type cramps now I feel like I could have diarrhea :blush: I'm sure it's just another sign we have awhile to go :haha:


----------



## gaves99

Well official due date is here... thanks little girl for ur stubbornness and not visiting me for Mother's day! Really crampy last night and this morning. Going to walk as much as I can stand to!


----------



## gaves99

I guess I take it all back... my water just broke!!!


----------



## emalou90

gaves99 said:


> I guess I take it all back... my water just broke!!!

Oh my gosh gaves!!! :haha: good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Erised

FleurDeMai said:


> Arthur was born May 9th, at 3:43am. 5lbs 11oz, 52cm.
> I was hoping for a natural birth at the birth center, but wasn't progressing, so 18 hours after my waters broke I was sent to the hospital. I ended up asking for an epidural as I was too exhausted to stand the pain anymore...
> So far we're doing okay. Struggling with breastfeeding and he still hasn't peed, but it could be worse. At least I'll bring home a baby on Mothers Day!

Aww, he must be tiny <3
Congrats!! Hope he wees soon, figures out the breastfeeding fully and of course enjoy lots of cuddles



victoria11 said:


> 41 weeks and 3 days still pregnant lol! Off for final sweep
> Today and induction tomorrow. I think this baby is just way to comfy! Xxx

Good luck with the sweep, hope it works for you so you get to avoid induction =)



endlessblue said:


> Anyone DTD recently and noticed changes? We did yesterday and my cervix was so so tender. Thought it may start things off but all I had was some mild period pain for a couple of hours.

We DTD nearly daily, did with DD2 as well ... afraid to say it's never done a thing for me. Never get cramps, tenderness or anything. 



gaves99 said:


> I guess I take it all back... my water just broke!!!

lmao, she's a good girl after all! Happy due date, and good luck!! 

Happy Due Date to meeeeee ... no signs what so ever though, and I'm ok with that =)


----------



## nic18

Gaves!! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

Yay gaves good luck!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

gaves99 said:


> I guess I take it all back... my water just broke!!!

What a difference 17 mins makes!

Good luck you should have your baby girl within 24 hrs so exciting!!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck gaves! 

I am started to feel very green eyed ATM :lol:


----------



## tuppance

gaves99 said:


> I guess I take it all back... my water just broke!!!

How exciting! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## noodles13

Maybe the back aches and cramps are normal I had diarrhoea 2 days ago.... I also feek a bit nauseous


----------



## redlemonade

gaves99 said:


> I guess I take it all back... my water just broke!!!

Oooh good luck gaves!


----------



## Mrs_T

How exciting gaves! So many babies coming! 

All of you with back ache and cramps must be close...I had that real bad the 2 days before Joshua came! And, despite all my waiting and watching, I never saw any of my mucus plug, never had a bloody show, and my waters went 10 mins before he came! Luckily I was sat on a towel cos I was in the car!

Well I'm sat pumping. Again! My little boy is tongue tied so can't feed successfully from me :( I'm pumping as much as I can and topping up with a bit of formula til he can have it snipped (probably in 3-4 weeks time).


----------



## noodles13

Loads of babies are on their way arent they...... except my lazy boy haha I atill feel bleugh :(


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I am absolutely famished today there's not enough food in the house to fill my stomach. 

Symptom watching: back ache, sore nipples, hunger, very very tired.

Don't think she's gonna come of hr own volition so guess I'll be being induced onTuesday after all.


----------



## noodles13

Not long to wait for you.... Tuesday is no time away :) 
ive got a consultant app Tuesday thats about it for me im noe at desperation point to have this baby


----------



## daddiesgift

I still have five days before OH joins us so she needs to stay in that much longer!


----------



## noodles13

I feel like sitting and crying now..... I dont even know why lol


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, gaves!

Also getting the cramps and back aches. Last night I got them really bad (had to grab DH's hand a few times) and felt this downward pressure and cervix pains. After several hours they quieted down. Still getting the occasional cramp but very mild. Just frustrated. Feel like she's going to tease me all the way to 42 weeks! It actually makes me very angry. I just want her to come! I never got this much false labour with my son.


----------



## gaves99

Admitted!! 1cm, 70%, contractions 5 min apart and Dr can already feel her head... OMG this is really happening.


----------



## katiemckeiver

Good luck gaves!! Cannot believe 17mins after you posted your waters went! If only that worked for us all ;)!!! Im very jealous your bubba will be with you shortly! 

On another note just got a call from my mother...she finally found clary sage oil!! Has anybody used it? I'm booked for a sweep on Thursday but I'd rather give this one last attempt before I have to go through with it haha :')! Xxxx


----------



## Lilly12

I've read about clary sage oil!
I might give it a try once I reach my due date :)

Good luck gaves!


----------



## noodles13

I read about that clary sage im sure it says rub it in the soles of ypur feet? Lol


----------



## Rachie004

Good luck gaves! How exciting!

I'm expecting a delivery of clary sage oil tomorrow although I have no idea what to do with it :-/ :haha:


----------



## noodles13

Haha you better get googling then! 

I just had a madras for tea...... had sex last night completely spring cleaned the whole house top to bottom yesterday! This baby better get a move on.... tomorrow or im givi g up and I will sit on my arse for the next three weeks lol well as much as the kids will let me lol


----------



## victoria11

Still no luck for me :( off for induction in less than 12 hours! Scary! Xxx


----------



## noodles13

Dont say scary..... say...... woohooooo!!! Its baby time for you:thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

2 days 12 hours and 30 mins till I find out my induction date and get my sweep, the coins down is ON :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Being induced on Tuesday, only 2 sleeps left and 1 full day!


----------



## endlessblue

1 week til due date and nothing happening at all! It's such a bizarre feeling, not knowing when your lives are going to change forever....


----------



## Lilly12

Been having contractions all day already, from when I was still in bed until now and it's 6pm.
Nothing painful, just uncomfortable so probably just braxton hicks, or early labor starting up.. haven't tried timing them yet.
Period type feeling in my lower abdomen all day too and used the bathroom more than usual with loose stools.
Wonder if they'll pick up when I go to bed, or if they'll die down.. we'll see :)


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

Hi ladies! Happy Mother's Day!!

Auxana was born on 5/09 and she weighed 8lbs 11.5oz! She took to breastfeeding right away (my milk started coming in last night, I forgot that it hurts! lol). My Doc actually ruptured my water at only 3cm and while I was having sporadic contractions --- then hours later after no progress, I was started on pitocin --- after that I had her in three hours --- I went from 6cm to ready to push in friggin 20 minutes --- only needed a couple of stitches. 

She's perfectly healthy (with a ton of hair [for now hehe]) and we've been home since last night :)

https://i.imgur.com/8TCUuko.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ci6hlGG.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/O862AAi.jpg

Hoping the rest of the preggo May mommies deliver soon!


----------



## proudparent88

Angelface2008 said:


> I have been M.I.A!! I was due on May 19th 2014 BUT I had a very high risk pregnancy as some of you know. I was in and out of the hospital the whole month of April. I went to the doctors on April 16th 2014 for a routine check-up and I had scheduled my C-section because vaginally was not a viable option because of my Crohn's disease. :cry: Come to find out my blood pressure was extremely high, I was having actual contractions (NO BH for me) and very mild seizures which I thought were just the chills. I was sent to L&D and they hooked me up with IVs and MAG to stop everything...well that didn't work out and I was Ambalanced over to Walter Reed in MD. That night was a nightmare contractions were 2 minutes apart but my mucus plug didn't come out and my water never broke. The MAG I swear it made everything worse! lol They couldn't give me pain meds for the contractions but finally around 3am they said we have to get him out! So at 3:47am Maddux Micheal Falcon McCarthy was born 4 pounds 9 ounces and 15inches long. He was developed just enough not to need NiCU!:happydance::happydance: He was closely watched though. He is truly perfect.:cloud9::cloud9::baby:
> 
> Good Luck to all of you who are about to pop out the little buns that have been baking. :flower::baby::hugs:

M6 baby boy was born thursday and only two ounces bigger than yours no NICU stay. Born via c section because he went transverse and the cord was around his neck and on top of that my body wouldnt progress and he wasnt tolerating labor.

Later that night i hemorraged and ended up getting two units of blood the following day because of the amount i lost during the hemorrage one of the nurses commented that she didnt need to see all that in meaning she didnt need to see all that blood as if it was something i could have controlled she shouldnt be in that line of work if she doesnt wanna see that stuff it still upsets me that she gave such an inconsiderate comment towards me over something that i literally couldnt help. My oh told me that fter they opened me up they tried to get Zac to turn but couldnt so looks like either way i would have had this unwanted c section. I have at least 25 staples which will be removed on tuesday and poor baby isnt feeling good they had to cut the under part of his tongue cause he was tonge tied and he has been having some pain. My incision is really bothering me and the pain meds help but dont take it away. I hope it soon fully heals. What am i facing with this what kind of healing period and when can i get back to my normal life and does anyone have suggestions as to avoid the pain when getting up and down from a chair and in and out of bed?


----------



## Mrs_T

proudparent88 said:


> Angelface2008 said:
> 
> 
> M6 baby boy was born thursday and only two ounces bigger than yours no NICU stay. Born via c section because he went transverse and the cord was around his neck and on top of that my body wouldnt progress and he wasnt tolerating labor.
> 
> Later that night i hemorraged and ended up getting two units of blood the following day because of the amount i lost during the hemorrage one of the nurses commented that she didnt need to see all that in meaning she didnt need to see all that blood as if it was something i could have controlled she shouldnt be in that line of work if she doesnt wanna see that stuff it still upsets me that she gave such an inconsiderate comment towards me over something that i literally couldnt help. My oh told me that fter they opened me up they tried to get Zac to turn but couldnt so looks like either way i would have had this unwanted c section. I have at least 25 staples which will be removed on tuesday and poor baby isnt feeling good they had to cut the under part of his tongue cause he was tonge tied and he has been having some pain. My incision is really bothering me and the pain meds help but dont take it away. I hope it soon fully heals. What am i facing with this what kind of healing period and when can i get back to my normal life and does anyone have suggestions as to avoid the pain when getting up and down from a chair and in and out of bed?
> 
> Congratulations! Sorry to hear your nurse was so insensitive :( and hope you heal quickly!
> 
> I'm very jealous your baby boy got his tongue tie snipped straight away! I gotta wait til 2nd June for a consultation for Joshua's!
> 
> CLARY SAGE OIL LADIES... I used it and do t think it did anything for me!Click to expand...


----------



## Starry Night

Proud - that is so terrible how mean the nurse was to you. It's hard to believe that a nurse, especially one who works in a maternity ward, could be so harsh for something that has happened many times before and is out of your control. I have a friend who had a nurse who was NASTY to her while she was in labour. It got so bad the doctor had to kick the nurse out of the room. Makes me wonder why some get into the profession in the first place. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

I didn't get staples with my section (I had dissolving stitches) so I don't know if the healing time would be different. I had to do everything like getting up out of bed and chairs very, very slowly for several weeks. Holding a pillow over your belly really helps. It was about 6 to 8 weeks before I could move around normally though I didn't feel 100% until about 6 months later and my inner stitches had fully healed. Sections are major surgery so it's normal to feel off for awhile.

Congratulations to Onyx and Angelface! :flower:


----------



## gaves99

Molly Elizabeth
19 inches. 6 lbs 8 oz
5/11 7:12pm
More to come...


----------



## Misscalais

OnyxSnowfall said:


> Hi ladies! Happy Mother's Day!!
> 
> Auxana was born on 5/09 and she weighed 8lbs 11.5oz! She took to breastfeeding right away (my milk started coming in last night, I forgot that it hurts! lol). My Doc actually ruptured my water at only 3cm and while I was having sporadic contractions --- then hours later after no progress, I was started on pitocin --- after that I had her in three hours --- I went from 6cm to ready to push in friggin 20 minutes --- only needed a couple of stitches.
> 
> She's perfectly healthy (with a ton of hair [for now hehe]) and we've been home since last night :)
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/8TCUuko.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/ci6hlGG.jpg
> https://i.imgur.com/O862AAi.jpg
> 
> Hoping the rest of the preggo May mommies deliver soon!

Congrats again Hun! She's beautiful :)


----------



## Misscalais

gaves99 said:


> Molly Elizabeth
> 19 inches. 6 lbs 8 oz
> 5/11 7:12pm
> More to come...

Congratulations I hope it all went smoothly!


----------



## noodles13

So many babies arriving :) woop woop

I think my boy likes the safety of the womb lol


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> So many babies arriving :) woop woop
> 
> I think my boy likes the safety of the womb lol

Going to send you a virtual slap in the face :haha: you're only 37 weeks aren't you? Baby isn't ready yet :hugs: don't stress yourself out sweet.

Get walking though, will help I'm sure! Unless you have SPD like me :dohh:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Arghhhhhh!

Induction day tomorrow! DTD last night to try to make things as favourable as possible.

I've been so impatient but now the day is nearly here I'm feeling a little nervous.


----------



## besty

Went to bed feeling sick and woken with tummy ache and still feeling sick :( joys of the end of pregnancy! 

Can't believe how many babies have arrived congratulations to all the new mummies


----------



## emalou90

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Arghhhhhh!
> 
> Induction day tomorrow! DTD last night to try to make things as favourable as possible.
> 
> I've been so impatient but now the day is nearly here I'm feeling a little nervous.

I feel your nervousness :hugs: xxx


----------



## noodles13

Yep ive got spd..... constant checks for OC....... reduced baby movements. ......waaaaaa


----------



## emalou90

noodles13 said:


> Yep ive got spd..... constant checks for OC....... reduced baby movements. ......waaaaaa

Maybe they'll induce you xxxx


----------



## noodles13

No idea. Got the app tomorrow they told me theyd discuss it then. All im asking is that they induce me by my due date so not asking for it to be early

but if nature chooses to happen early thats fine by me hahaha


----------



## Leids

Getting really frustrated. I've had painful contractions all night (for the last 6 hours) every 5 min lasting 45 seconds. I was able to sleep for a bit but my back is starting to hurt pretty bad and they're just really uncomfortable, so going back to sleep is difficult.

I don't know if it's false labor or what. I would be completely okay with going overdue if I didn't have this stupid false labor so often. :nope: I'm sick of not being able to sleep!!


----------



## proudparent88

Congrats to all the new mommys so many babies all at once! My little guy seems to be doing well will be taking him for a routine check tomorrow i get my staples out too i am so afraid of that hurting lol.


----------



## ericacaca

Congratulations to all the Mummies  

As for me, its my due date. Seeing midwife at 2.10pm today and I'm feeling pains again, like stitches at the bottom of my bump and back pain lasting 30 - 45 seconds every 10 mins. They make me cry, but I'm not sure if that's because of the pain or if I'm just emotional and hormonal and just want baby out without any intervention! 

Going to try and do some hovering. Hubby will be with me at appointment today which will be nice and hopefully keep the blood pressure down! Plus I'll be seeing a midwife in the same room that I'm used to - so bp should be normal this time. Heres hoping no more stress about that one! Lol! x


----------



## Starry Night

Leids said:


> Getting really frustrated. I've had painful contractions all night (for the last 6 hours) every 5 min lasting 45 seconds. I was able to sleep for a bit but my back is starting to hurt pretty bad and they're just really uncomfortable, so going back to sleep is difficult.
> 
> I don't know if it's false labor or what. I would be completely okay with going overdue if I didn't have this stupid false labor so often. :nope: I'm sick of not being able to sleep!!

My many bouts of false labour are driving me batty too. I'm finding it's emotionally draining. I'm not quite 38 weeks so I know she can afford to stay in a bit longer but it is the consistent cramps (some quite painful) and the back aches and general discomfort and having to be in this constant state of readiness that is just getting my nerves all frayed. My mom was saying she nearly missed the beginning of labour with my sister because she cramped so much near the end. But I'm so far away from my hospital that I can't afford to do that. So I have to pay attention.:dohh:

proudparent - good luck with your son's appointment and getting your staples removed.

ericacaca - happy due date!


----------



## magicwhisper

Loads of pre labour signs but no labour signs :nope: getting fed up now


----------



## katiemckeiver

Ladies...clary sage seems to be doing something! :)!! Been losing bits of plug throughout the day and pains that im hoping will turn into full blown contractions are starting up...10mins roughly between!! Ohhh I hope they don't fizzle out this time! I'm going home in about an hour...so hopefully they will keep coming til I can get back to use some more clary sage oil...for now...raspberry leaf tea will have to suffice xxxx


----------



## nic18

Katie, sounds promising babe :D! 
where did you pick up clary sage oil from? xx


----------



## katiemckeiver

Holland and barratt hunni :) mixed with sweet almond massage oil to rub into skin, put a fair bit in Bath and on some tissue under my pillow at night :)! Amazing stuff :) xxxx


----------



## nic18

Thank you! Will give it a go xxx


----------



## katiemckeiver

No worries sweetie!! :)!! It's time these babies started popping :') xxxx


----------



## Buggzxxx

magicwhisper said:


> Loads of pre labour signs but no labour signs :nope: getting fed up now

Its so disheartening isnt it. I get all excited thinking this is it... Then it stops and I feel so disappointed x


----------



## magicwhisper

Sorry to sound stupid but what do you do with clary sage oil and whys it meant to do?


----------



## katiemckeiver

Its okay magic I didn't know before either :') its another natural way to try and bring on labor :) can put it in bath, burn it in an oil burner, inhale it or rub into bump :) read quite a few success stories about it :) xxxx


----------



## emalou90

Nothing will move these babies until they are ready
Unless induction / csec


----------



## BigLegEmma

redlemonade said:


> Aw how's it going with your mum now? She leaves soon right? My parents said they'll 'only stay a couple of hours' which is nowhere near as difficult as your mum staying for as long as she has but still much more than I want right now.
> 
> I have a very stressful job which I've just finished; we've had tons of visitors - including my parents - over the last couple of months, and now I just need 'us' time. I don't think that's too much to ask for! :(

She's still being a complete nightmare, but I'm able to see the finish line now and am counting the hours 'til we drive her to the airport :lol:

My cervix is still closed but baby happy enough and so we've politely declined induction this Thursday - will see after the weekend, as I truly believe as soon as she goes, my body will kickstart. Before she came, I was having regular contractions, after she'd been here a few days, they'd become milder and fewer, and at today's non-stress test, they've pretty much stopped altogether. I truly believe it's due to my body putting out stress hormones, which are blocking my oxytocin. I feel a bit better today - aside from dropping the F-bomb at her haha - as I did a nice little acupressure session last night and listened to my hypnobirthing CD to go to sleep. Did I mention I couldn't sleep between 2 and 5am? Is your sleep okay? I'm not sure whether I can't sleep because of being pregnant or because I'm going slowly crazy :lol:


----------



## Rikkitikki

Rebecca Summer, born May 7th at 3:04pm, 6lbs, 6oz, 19 inches long.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## tuppance

Congratulations gaves, onyx and rikki! Hope you're all doing well.

All I seemto have is a numb bum. Happy days!


----------



## Buggzxxx

BigLegEmma said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Aw how's it going with your mum now? She leaves soon right? My parents said they'll 'only stay a couple of hours' which is nowhere near as difficult as your mum staying for as long as she has but still much more than I want right now.
> 
> I have a very stressful job which I've just finished; we've had tons of visitors - including my parents - over the last couple of months, and now I just need 'us' time. I don't think that's too much to ask for! :(
> 
> She's still being a complete nightmare, but I'm able to see the finish line now and am counting the hours 'til we drive her to the airport :lol:
> 
> My cervix is still closed but baby happy enough and so we've politely declined induction this Thursday - will see after the weekend, as I truly believe as soon as she goes, my body will kickstart. Before she came, I was having regular contractions, after she'd been here a few days, they'd become milder and fewer, and at today's non-stress test, they've pretty much stopped altogether. I truly believe it's due to my body putting out stress hormones, which are blocking my oxytocin. I feel a bit better today - aside from dropping the F-bomb at her haha - as I did a nice little acupressure session last night and listened to my hypnobirthing CD to go to sleep. Did I mention I couldn't sleep between 2 and 5am? Is your sleep okay? I'm not sure whether I can't sleep because of being pregnant or because I'm going slowly crazy :lol:Click to expand...

Ive read that stress hormones block oxytocin too and I do believe it :) she'll step on that plane and your waters will go... Pop!


----------



## redlemonade

BigLegEmma said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Aw how's it going with your mum now? She leaves soon right? My parents said they'll 'only stay a couple of hours' which is nowhere near as difficult as your mum staying for as long as she has but still much more than I want right now.
> 
> I have a very stressful job which I've just finished; we've had tons of visitors - including my parents - over the last couple of months, and now I just need 'us' time. I don't think that's too much to ask for! :(
> 
> She's still being a complete nightmare, but I'm able to see the finish line now and am counting the hours 'til we drive her to the airport :lol:
> 
> My cervix is still closed but baby happy enough and so we've politely declined induction this Thursday - will see after the weekend, as I truly believe as soon as she goes, my body will kickstart. Before she came, I was having regular contractions, after she'd been here a few days, they'd become milder and fewer, and at today's non-stress test, they've pretty much stopped altogether. I truly believe it's due to my body putting out stress hormones, which are blocking my oxytocin. I feel a bit better today - aside from dropping the F-bomb at her haha - as I did a nice little acupressure session last night and listened to my hypnobirthing CD to go to sleep. Did I mention I couldn't sleep between 2 and 5am? Is your sleep okay? I'm not sure whether I can't sleep because of being pregnant or because I'm going slowly crazy :lol:Click to expand...

Great that you're counting down the hours lol! I definitely think things will happen for you as soon as she leaves. Even knowing that will help de-stress. Not long now, woop woop! ;)

Ha, I dropped the F-bomb on my mum yesterday too! I kind of feel bad but man, she pushed me over the edge! 

Sorry to hear you're not sleeping great. It might be a pregnancy thing - I've been the same lately. I tend to wake to use the toilet at around 4 and find it hard to get back to sleep :( I find putting the hypno CDs on at that point can help though!?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

It's nearly bedtime and when I wake up I'll be calling the hospital to figure out what time they want me in tomorrow to have this baby.

It's a bit weird now to think that this time tomorrow I'll have my little girl!


----------



## emalou90

Good luck wannabe mommy, will be thinking of you unless I'm having mine too :haha:


----------



## nic18

Good luck wannabe! :hugs:!

I lost a huge chunk of plug this morning and it had brownish tinge to it? And got some lower abdomin pain please tell me something's happening :haha:!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Good luck wannabe! 

Defo looks like I'm gonna be waiting awhile :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well I'm in the delivery suite being monitored before they induce. All looking good so far and I'm hoping they'll be able to just break my waters to get labour started.


----------



## Misscalais

Rikkitikki said:


> Rebecca Summer, born May 7th at 3:04pm, 6lbs, 6oz, 19 inches long.

Congratulations!


----------



## Misscalais

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Well I'm in the delivery suite being monitored before they induce. All looking good so far and I'm hoping they'll be able to just break my waters to get labour started.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

They inserted the pessary at 10:30am and have advised it will stay there for 24 hrs unless I start to contract or my waters break. Being moved to the ward I a bit. Hope co tractions start soon I really don't want to be hanging out at the hospital for days.


----------



## endlessblue

Mood swings have suddenly gone up a notch. One minute I'm fine, then I'm biting the OH's head off, then I'm crying... and repeat. Bit random. I've not been like this during pregnancy until now? :shrug:


----------



## tuppance

Wannabe Mommy said:


> They inserted the pessary at 10:30am and have advised it will stay there for 24 hrs unless I start to contract or my waters break. Being moved to the ward I a bit. Hope co tractions start soon I really don't want to be hanging out at the hospital for days.

Good luck! Fingers crossed just the pessary should be enough.


----------



## BigLegEmma

emalou90 said:


> Good luck wannabe mommy, will be thinking of you unless I'm having mine too :haha:

This :flower::baby:


----------



## Starry Night

endlessblue said:


> Mood swings have suddenly gone up a notch. One minute I'm fine, then I'm biting the OH's head off, then I'm crying... and repeat. Bit random. I've not been like this during pregnancy until now? :shrug:

Same here. Had a total breakdown in the mall yesterday. That was embarrassing. Couldn't stop crying the rest of the day.

Good luck, wannabe!

nic - that's how my labour with DS started! He came 4 days later so it wasn't instantaneous but I had contractions the whole time. Hope this is the beginning!


----------



## emalou90

BigLegEmma said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wannabe mommy, will be thinking of you unless I'm having mine too :haha:
> 
> This :flower::baby:Click to expand...

Wasn't thinking of you, busy having mine.
Update on my journal girls.

Good luck to you all, I may be AFK for a while :hugs::kiss:


----------



## noodles13

Had a sweep at 10am being Induced Thursday at 2pm

bit uncomfortable now and loosing some weird brown stuff lol


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

emalou90 said:


> BigLegEmma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck wannabe mommy, will be thinking of you unless I'm having mine too :haha:
> 
> This :flower::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Wasn't thinking of you, busy having mine.
> Update on my journal girls.
> 
> Good luck to you all, I may be AFK for a while :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!

Nothing much happening here. Pessary was inserted at 10.30am and so far no contractions or anything. This baby is so bloody stubborn!


----------



## nic18

Plug loss here! With brown tinge :shock:

Congratulations again ema :flow:


----------



## ericacaca

Oh my goodness! Is it daft of me for not wanting to give birth tonight because of the whole full moon thing and the wards might be like really busy and too busy to give us the care we might need??? 


Argh! x


----------



## noodles13

Anyone feel bruised after the sweep


----------



## tuppance

ericacaca said:


> Oh my goodness! Is it daft of me for not wanting to give birth tonight because of the whole full moon thing and the wards might be like really busy and too busy to give us the care we might need???
> 
> 
> Argh! x

I didn't want to give birth today because it was the 13th, so at least yours is for a rational reason! ;)


----------



## BigLegEmma

emalou90 said:


> Wasn't thinking of you, busy having mine.
> Update on my journal girls.
> 
> Good luck to you all, I may be AFK for a while :hugs::kiss:

:D *runs to see*

Crossing my fingers, had diarrhoea this afternoon, then a nap, then felt a bit nauseous when we went out for dinner, now I've noticed pink discharge past couple of times I've been to the bathroom. Please let it be time! I said she'd come on or around the full moon, which is tonight, so I'm crossing my fingers and toes that tomorrow is the day.


----------



## Starry Night

BigLegEmma said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't thinking of you, busy having mine.
> Update on my journal girls.
> 
> Good luck to you all, I may be AFK for a while :hugs::kiss:
> 
> :D *runs to see*
> 
> Crossing my fingers, had diarrhoea this afternoon, then a nap, then felt a bit nauseous when we went out for dinner, now I've noticed pink discharge past couple of times I've been to the bathroom. Please let it be time! I said she'd come on or around the full moon, which is tonight, so I'm crossing my fingers and toes that tomorrow is the day.Click to expand...

Sounds like promising signs!:thumbup:


----------



## ericacaca

tuppance said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! Is it daft of me for not wanting to give birth tonight because of the whole full moon thing and the wards might be like really busy and too busy to give us the care we might need???
> 
> 
> Argh! x
> 
> I didn't want to give birth today because it was the 13th, so at least yours is for a rational reason! ;)Click to expand...

Aha, my birthday is on the 13th April so I have no issues with the date! I do however have certain dates I don't want her to share. If she does we'll never hear the end of it from MIL! :nope:


----------



## nic18

Bloody show started yesterday and had more today, wondering how long this usually lasts for?


----------



## HannahGraceee

I have no idea Hun! But happy 41 weeks xxx


----------



## nic18

You to!! :)


----------



## emalou90

nic18 said:


> Bloody show started yesterday and had more today, wondering how long this usually lasts for?

Mine was, two days xx


----------



## BigLegEmma

I'm still here booooooooooooo



nic18 said:


> Bloody show started yesterday and had more today, wondering how long this usually lasts for?

Mine too. Crossing my fingers for us!


----------



## redlemonade

BigLegEmma said:


> emalou90 said:
> 
> 
> Wasn't thinking of you, busy having mine.
> Update on my journal girls.
> 
> Good luck to you all, I may be AFK for a while :hugs::kiss:
> 
> :D *runs to see*
> 
> Crossing my fingers, had diarrhoea this afternoon, then a nap, then felt a bit nauseous when we went out for dinner, now I've noticed pink discharge past couple of times I've been to the bathroom. Please let it be time! I said she'd come on or around the full moon, which is tonight, so I'm crossing my fingers and toes that tomorrow is the day.Click to expand...

Sounds like things are happening Emma! Best of luck!! :happydance:


----------



## ericacaca

Best of luck Emma. I hope Mum gets her bum in gear and starts supporting you before she goes tomorrow! x


----------



## ericacaca

Day two of being overdue! And I still haven't done that hovering! Lol! I'm still really crampy, back hurts still but I still feel like I'm nowhere near meeting this little one. 

So today its off to eating breakfast, buying some cake ingredients, bake a cake, dust and hoover the house. I did have planned with a friend to have a music session this afternoon but I really have this urge to clean the house up but feel rude to cancel on her! Maybe I'll invite her round to help me instead! Haha! 

I was going to go to the cinema to waste some time away but £8.20 for a ticket? :wacko: I'd rather binge on fruit coolers at Costa! x


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

ericacaca said:


> I was going to go to the cinema to waste some time away but £8.20 for a ticket? :wacko: I'd rather binge on fruit coolers at Costa! x

Coffee cooler for me. Thank goodness you can get decaf I've been drinking them obsessively for the last few weeks. Wonder if hubby could bring one into hospital for me??


----------



## ericacaca

Oh gosh, you make me feel bad - I don't have de-caf! They say that having lots of caffeine will increase the risk of a low birth weight... Pah! Fat chance of that happening! :wacko: Although I don't overdose on the stuff! 

Our first LO's head was 39cm. Midwife reassured me that if I can pop that out this time will be a breeze! :wacko:

I seriously think being terrified from last time is delaying this labour! Lol! x


----------



## ericacaca

Wannabe Mommy said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> I was going to go to the cinema to waste some time away but £8.20 for a ticket? :wacko: I'd rather binge on fruit coolers at Costa! x
> 
> Coffee cooler for me. Thank goodness you can get decaf I've been drinking them obsessively for the last few weeks. Wonder if hubby could bring one into hospital for me??Click to expand...

He should be able to smuggle one in for you if you aren't in transition yet....

My hubby smuggled in a Mcdonalds breakfast the next morning after LO was born... oh my goodness! It was amazing!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'll have one full caff thing a day then swap to decaf. Partly for my own sanity baby goes nuts when I have caffeine and there's only so many kicks to the ribs you can take :D


----------



## Misscalais

My little cherub decided to flip back to back last night, I'm not impressed and hope he flips back over! I don't want a back labour! :brat:


----------



## noodles13

Just had my last monitoring app and they told me he is back to back :( being induced tomorrow so....... looks like I could be in considerable pain


----------



## magicwhisper

no sweep until 41 weeks pretty gutted tbh :(


----------



## besty

Misscalais said:


> My little cherub decided to flip back to back last night, I'm not impressed and hope he flips back over! I don't want a back labour! :brat:

My little monkey is back to back. Doesn't seem to matter how much crawling around on all fours I do this baby is not shifting the right way :( hope your little one flips back


----------



## HannahGraceee

I had to go to the day unit for high blood pressure at midwife, all normal tho! And I have my induction date for Friday :) at 9.30am xx


----------



## noodles13

Woohoo more babies by the weekend


----------



## HannahGraceee

I'm so excited ahhhhhh!


----------



## BigLegEmma

redlemonade said:


> Sounds like things are happening Emma! Best of luck!! :happydance:




ericacaca said:


> Best of luck Emma. I hope Mum gets her bum in gear and starts supporting you before she goes tomorrow! x

Thanks, girls! Still getting pink on my tissue lol and mild cramps - though they stopped while I was at my hospital appointment, of course! - but still feeling a bit queasy. Maia's rocking and rolling, even the nurse and doc were like, "Woah!" when doing my ultrasound as my belly looked like waves in the Atlantic hehe. 

My mum goes tomorrow; like I said, I reckon that's when Maia will arrive. We've resigned ourselves to her not changing and have given up expecting any help. It would be nice if I deliver before she goes so she and my brother and his girlfriend can have a little hold of the baby, but I'm not putting money on it. 

The doctor said my cervix is still closed, which I knew 'cause I had a feel myself this morning. It's definitely lower, further forward and softer than it was a few days ago though, so I see progress. 

They tried to trick me into my induction tomorrow and took being asked three times to admit that yes, I would have to stay in for monitoring if they give me a pessary, but we'd prefer to wait a couple more days, so both OH and I had to sign a form to say we'd heard their advice and were declining at this time.



ericacaca said:


> Day two of being overdue! And I still haven't done that hovering! Lol! I'm still really crampy, back hurts still but I still feel like I'm nowhere near meeting this little one.
> 
> So today its off to eating breakfast, buying some cake ingredients, bake a cake, dust and hoover the house. I did have planned with a friend to have a music session this afternoon but I really have this urge to clean the house up but feel rude to cancel on her! Maybe I'll invite her round to help me instead! Haha!
> 
> I was going to go to the cinema to waste some time away but £8.20 for a ticket? :wacko: I'd rather binge on fruit coolers at Costa! x

Mm, cake. I'm oddly craving savoury pies at the moment - I've never really liked pies, but I keep dreaming of them, so I'm going to get some pastry - too steep learning curve for immediate satiation :haha: - and I'll fill them with all sorts of savoury fillings, yum! My current drink of choice is PG Tips tea but I do still drink coffee. I try to just have one or two a day, then decaff, otherwise Maia goes hyper for ages and she's lively enough as it is.



Wannabe Mommy said:


> Coffee cooler for me. Thank goodness you can get decaf I've been drinking them obsessively for the last few weeks. Wonder if hubby could bring one into hospital for me??

Keep us updated :D



ericacaca said:


> I seriously think being terrified from last time is delaying this labour! Lol! x

I reckon so! It's like me with the stress of my mother being here. Soon as she's packed, my water's will break. :lol:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Broke my waters about 20 minutes ago and in having contractions every 3 minutes so far . Stuck in a monitor at the minute but they're gonna undo me so I can go for a wander in 5-10 minutes.

Things are finally happening!


----------



## redlemonade

Ooh I'll be stalking for updates Emma! :D


----------



## redlemonade

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Broke my waters about 20 minutes ago and in having contractions every 3 minutes so far . Stuck in a monitor at the minute but they're gonna undo me so I can go for a wander in 5-10 minutes.
> 
> Things are finally happening!

How exciting, good luck!!


----------



## Erised

Sounds like everyone is making good progress!! Starting to think I may be left alone in this thread lol 

Nothing to report here, apart from I'm quite sure baby has left my pelvis again and is happily free floating. Yesterday I could feel her really low down, today she's definitely not there. Both my girlies at home have come down with a cold though, especially my youngest one isn't taking well to it. Lots and lots of tears out of her today, both quite clingy etc. Would be interesting taking care of them while in labour! Lets hope they're both improved by the time Isabelle makes her way into this world.


----------



## nic18

Sweep went well today! Irregular contractions now, hope things pick up!


----------



## magicwhisper

Erised said:


> Sounds like everyone is making good progress!! Starting to think I may be left alone in this thread lol
> 
> Nothing to report here, apart from I'm quite sure baby has left my pelvis again and is happily free floating. Yesterday I could feel her really low down, today she's definitely not there. Both my girlies at home have come down with a cold though, especially my youngest one isn't taking well to it. Lots and lots of tears out of her today, both quite clingy etc. Would be interesting taking care of them while in labour! Lets hope they're both improved by the time Isabelle makes her way into this world.

Your not quite on your own ive got no signs of her arriving.

I hope your lo feels better soon


----------



## Buggzxxx

magicwhisper said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is making good progress!! Starting to think I may be left alone in this thread lol
> 
> Nothing to report here, apart from I'm quite sure baby has left my pelvis again and is happily free floating. Yesterday I could feel her really low down, today she's definitely not there. Both my girlies at home have come down with a cold though, especially my youngest one isn't taking well to it. Lots and lots of tears out of her today, both quite clingy etc. Would be interesting taking care of them while in labour! Lets hope they're both improved by the time Isabelle makes her way into this world.
> 
> Your not quite on your own ive got no signs of her arriving.
> 
> I hope your lo feels better soonClick to expand...

Not much going on here either!


----------



## Lilly12

Not much going on here either!
But it's full moon tonight , wonder who will go into labor :)


----------



## ericacaca

Lilly12 said:


> Not much going on here either!
> But it's full moon tonight , wonder who will go into labor :)

Hmmm....nope :nope: Despite all the cramps etc like what I said on the thread about it being full moon the only gravitational pull I'm having still is to the cupboard with the chocolate in!


----------



## Starry Night

Erised said:


> Sounds like everyone is making good progress!! Starting to think I may be left alone in this thread lol
> 
> Nothing to report here, apart from I'm quite sure baby has left my pelvis again and is happily free floating. Yesterday I could feel her really low down, today she's definitely not there. Both my girlies at home have come down with a cold though, especially my youngest one isn't taking well to it. Lots and lots of tears out of her today, both quite clingy etc. Would be interesting taking care of them while in labour! Lets hope they're both improved by the time Isabelle makes her way into this world.

I'm not due until the 29th so will probably be here awhile! My girl is free-floating again too. :wacko: Woke up with her feet firmly planted in my ribs. She just won't stay down! And ever since my false labour over the weekend I've had absolutely no signs. Though last night my mom told me that my grandma has the theory that it is 10 days between false labour and the real thing. I love my grandma's theories. She also says it's good to eat lots of ice cream because it makes the baby so slippery it will slide right out!:haha: I just like the 10 day theory because I had a dream months back that my baby would be born on the 21st and my false labour was on the 11th. 10 Days after that would be the 21st. :winkwink:

edited to add: well, with my DS, I remember going into false labour and while he was born 14 days later, the real thing started 10 days later! I lost my plug on my due date with strong but irregular cramps that lasted until he was born. LOL Chalk one up for my grandma


----------



## noodles13

22 hours to go until my induction begins....... time is dragging!


----------



## tuppance

Buggzxxx said:


> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like everyone is making good progress!! Starting to think I may be left alone in this thread lol
> 
> Nothing to report here, apart from I'm quite sure baby has left my pelvis again and is happily free floating. Yesterday I could feel her really low down, today she's definitely not there. Both my girlies at home have come down with a cold though, especially my youngest one isn't taking well to it. Lots and lots of tears out of her today, both quite clingy etc. Would be interesting taking care of them while in labour! Lets hope they're both improved by the time Isabelle makes her way into this world.
> 
> Your not quite on your own ive got no signs of her arriving.
> 
> I hope your lo feels better soonClick to expand...
> 
> Not much going on here either!Click to expand...

Nothing here! And mine still free floats. Little blighter! I'm convinced I'll go two weeks overdue again.


----------



## HannahGraceee

1 day 15 hours and 30 mins till mine :haha:


----------



## Erised

Starry Night said:


> I'm not due until the 29th so will probably be here awhile! My girl is free-floating again too. :wacko: Woke up with her feet firmly planted in my ribs. She just won't stay down! And ever since my false labour over the weekend I've had absolutely no signs. Though last night my mom told me that my grandma has the theory that it is 10 days between false labour and the real thing. I love my grandma's theories. She also says it's good to eat lots of ice cream because it makes the baby so slippery it will slide right out!:haha: I just like the 10 day theory because I had a dream months back that my baby would be born on the 21st and my false labour was on the 11th. 10 Days after that would be the 21st. :winkwink:
> 
> edited to add: well, with my DS, I remember going into false labour and while he was born 14 days later, the real thing started 10 days later! I lost my plug on my due date with strong but irregular cramps that lasted until he was born. LOL Chalk one up for my grandma

I love your grandmothers theories! Will have to try out the ice cream one, it sounds like a win win situation =D 

My little lady has decided to enter my pelvis again, yay! No way near as much as yesterday, but it's where she should be heading. At least her not being so low down actually gave me a better nights sleep last night, so well rested if the moon does kick things off for me tonight. 



HannahGraceee said:


> 1 day 15 hours and 30 mins till mine :haha:

Love the count down Hannah, down to the minute! Hope your induction goes well and quickly =)


----------



## nic18

Contractions 2-4 minutes apart!


----------



## daddiesgift

nothing going on here! Well the last two days I have had..um a clear out...and my boys havent so I dont think its a stomach bug but who knows! Pretty sure shes still floating around as the heart burn is still around when I had pressure below I didnt have heart burn.


----------



## noodles13

Everyone got everything ready for the hospital etc


----------



## BigLegEmma

noodles13 said:


> Everyone got everything ready for the hospital etc

I packed a hospital bag weeks ago when I went in to get her checked out because I couldn't feel her moving - she'd just turned the other way so I couldn't feel kicks - but now I think I have to repack with bigger babygrows! :haha:


----------



## besty

noodles13 said:


> Everyone got everything ready for the hospital etc

I'm all packed and ready to go! Just need labour to kick off now :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

My little girl Alexandra 'Lexi' for short came into the world at 5.47pm today weighing 8lb 11oz.

Couldn't be happier, labour went really well once it started and Lexi is breastfeeding like a champ!

https://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae67/babybumppics/EE30E184-A322-45EE-A3AF-02DB02E6E3C3_zpsononq9lw.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

wannabe - congrats! She is so cute! Glad that BFing is starting off so well! :)

nic - yay!! C'mon baby!!

Hannah - love the countdown. Not too much longer! Though maybe baby will surprise you and you'll go into labour on your way to the appointment.


----------



## Buggzxxx

All packed and ready to roll... Shame baby is so bloody comfy!


----------



## noodles13

Lexi is gorgeous :) 

I have been up since 4am couldnt go back to sleep too anxious lol

now its countdown to 2pm on to the ward and get the induction started.

Ive taken two sizes of clothes for him I think he will weigh 8lb2oz thats my bet haha


----------



## endlessblue

I've had slight period pain/aching for the last couple of hours. It's not coming in waves like contractions though, its just like a constant niggle. Could this be the start of things? Or is it more likely to be stretching pains/baby engaging further?


----------



## noodles13

Now sitting in the ward having obs before im started off..... eeeeek


----------



## BigLegEmma

noodles13 said:


> Now sitting in the ward having obs before im started off..... eeeeek

Yay! Congrats in advance. Photos or it didn't happen. :baby::flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

noodles13 said:


> Now sitting in the ward having obs before im started off..... eeeeek

Good luck!


----------



## RebeccaM.

Lexi is GOREGOUS!!!! Congratulations :) I have a little update, went to the doctor had a sweep and checked my cervix and it's a 4. I am very happy my body is responding naturally! My doctor has settled into the idea that I do not prefer a medical induction and is at ease a little more than he had been. There for a few weeks I was just feeling very conflicted. Now come out baby! &#9825;


----------



## redlemonade

RebeccaM. said:


> Lexi is GOREGOUS!!!! Congratulations :) I have a little update, went to the doctor had a sweep and checked my cervix and it's a 4. I am very happy my body is responding naturally! My doctor has settled into the idea that I do not prefer a medical induction and is at ease a little more than he had been. There for a few weeks I was just feeling very conflicted. Now come out baby! &#9825;

Great news Rebecca! Sounds like things are progressing nicely :)


----------



## besty

Period pains all day long. Now baby is head butting my cervix ouch!! How's everyone doing?


----------



## HannahGraceee

Induction tomorrow :) fingers crossed for my vbac!


----------



## tuppance

No signs of baby coming today, apart from about ten minutes of period pains this morning. I am officially going to join the overdue club again!


----------



## tuppance

Ooh. Good luck Hannah! How exciting!


----------



## Erised

Spend a full hour bouncing on my ball earlier today, while watching an old episode of One Born Every Minute. It seems that watching all the squishy newborns still didn't do anything for my body to get it into gear though. Still waiting rather comfortably. Only time you hear me moan is during the night when I can't turn over any more without using my hands to lift up my hips and basically roll out of bed before I manage to turn around.


----------



## noodles13

Tightening in my belly but doesnt feel contractiony yet :( come on propess geta working lol


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

noodles13 said:


> Tightening in my belly but doesnt feel contractiony yet :( come on propess geta working lol

Propess didn't put me into labour but did dilate me so they could break my waters the next day.

Once waters were broken it was only 3 hrs 40mins till I was pushing.


----------



## endlessblue

Erised said:


> Spend a full hour bouncing on my ball earlier today, while watching an old episode of One Born Every Minute. It seems that watching all the squishy newborns still didn't do anything for my body to get it into gear though. Still waiting rather comfortably. Only time you hear me moan is during the night when I can't turn over any more without using my hands to lift up my hips and basically roll out of bed before I manage to turn around.

I'm exactly the same! Can't turn over in bed anymore without causing an earthquake and waking the OH up!


----------



## Buggzxxx

More prodromal labour for me today :( so so fed up with it now! All its acheived is for me to lose even more of my plug... Which is much thicker now and green instead of clear. Not the nicest thing to have green stuff coming from that area!!!


----------



## nic18

He's here Lyle John Archie born 14th May at 11.19pm! 
Went in at 9pm 8cm dilated x


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats Nic, and everyone else who had their babies since last time I was here!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, nic! Glad you don't have to wait anymore!

Hannah - good luck with your induction!

noodles - hope things start for you soon! :hugs:


I think I'm going to need to go join a June labour thread. It seems I'm one of the few who is due at the very end of the month and is NOT being induced early. Being forced to wait until baby is ready or I'm 42 weeks--whichever comes first! Threads are getting quiet as the babies arrive.

Good news is I think baby finally dropped for real. I've been carrying low the entire pregnancy but belly is starting to look droopy and walking is such a (literal) pain in the butt. Feels like I have a 15 pounder in there.


----------



## RebeccaM.

Nic- congratulations!!! 

Hannah- So happy for you!! Please keep us updated! !! The boards are getting quiet and updates are my pregnancy crack!! Lol

Starry Night- I'm not due until the 26th and although I'm dilating it means nothing really. I have Dr. Googled and women walk around for weeks heavily dilated.


----------



## daddiesgift

No induction for me! So I'll be waiting right along with you ladies at the end of the month.


----------



## BigLegEmma

FleurDeMai said:


> Congrats Nic, and everyone else who had their babies since last time I was here!

Seconded :)


----------



## endlessblue

Starry Night said:


> I think I'm going to need to go join a June labour thread. It seems I'm one of the few who is due at the very end of the month and is NOT being induced early. Being forced to wait until baby is ready or I'm 42 weeks--whichever comes first! Threads are getting quiet as the babies arrive.

I'm due on Sunday but if I go overdue and have to be induced, with a slow labour I could also have a June baby, which is a worrying thought!


----------



## noodles13

Bless my oh sleeping in the car all night. ..... still nothing happening this propess feels like its not gonna work


----------



## besty

RebeccaM. said:


> Nic- congratulations!!!
> 
> Hannah- So happy for you!! Please keep us updated! !! The boards are getting quiet and updates are my pregnancy crack!! Lol
> 
> Starry Night- I'm not due until the 26th and although I'm dilating it means nothing really. I have Dr. Googled and women walk around for weeks heavily dilated.

I'm also due 26th (my ticker is off by 4 days) I will be waiting around too no induction booked unless I go to 40 + 10


----------



## HannahGraceee

My plug just came out and I was nearly sick :lol: induction in 2 hours 20 mins! Ahhh!


----------



## BigLegEmma

HannahGraceee said:


> My plug just came out and I was nearly sick :lol: induction in 2 hours 20 mins! Ahhh!

Best wishes :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks hunny!! X


----------



## ericacaca

Im getting contractions now! Painful since yesterday.... back pain still, cramps worse now and stitches! Argh and snot discharge! Please something must be happening surely?


----------



## ericacaca

HannahGraceee said:


> My plug just came out and I was nearly sick :lol: induction in 2 hours 20 mins! Ahhh!

All the best hun x


----------



## nic18

Hannah good luck babe! Can't wait to see what team you are :kiss:!


----------



## endlessblue

Losing tons of clear discharge today and boobs are super sore! Feels like my period is on it's way?!


----------



## katiemckeiver

endlessblue said:


> Losing tons of clear discharge today and boobs are super sore! Feels like my period is on it's way?!

With you on that one endless! All the same symptoms! Lost loads of clear discharge throughout the night...just been to the toilet again...huge chunk of snotty mucousy plug...sorry tmi...but it's progress nearly made me physically sick but heyho!! Xxxx


----------



## BigLegEmma

ericacaca said:


> Im getting contractions now! Painful since yesterday.... back pain still, cramps worse now and stitches! Argh and snot discharge! Please something must be happening surely?

Oooo sounds like it! I'm getting period cramps but not spaced apart so it's not at the timing stage yet and either weeing myself or trickling amnio lol. Liquid levels fine at appointment though. Consultant overrode the resident who is pushing for induction and said it all looks like I'm progressing and to leave me alone :lol: So we'll go back in 48hrs for monitoring if she hasn't come by then. I suspect she will come, though. I HOPE SO. :D


----------



## endlessblue

katiemckeiver said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Losing tons of clear discharge today and boobs are super sore! Feels like my period is on it's way?!
> 
> With you on that one endless! All the same symptoms! Lost loads of clear discharge throughout the night...just been to the toilet again...huge chunk of snotty mucousy plug...sorry tmi...but it's progress nearly made me physically sick but heyho!! XxxxClick to expand...

Lovely isn't it lol! It took me by surprise to be honest! I'm not sure if this is an early sign of labour or if it's just a normal part of the end of pregnancy? :shrug:


----------



## ericacaca

BigLegEmma said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> Im getting contractions now! Painful since yesterday.... back pain still, cramps worse now and stitches! Argh and snot discharge! Please something must be happening surely?
> 
> Oooo sounds like it! I'm getting period cramps but not spaced apart so it's not at the timing stage yet and either weeing myself or trickling amnio lol. Liquid levels fine at appointment though. Consultant overrode the resident who is pushing for induction and said it all looks like I'm progressing and to leave me alone :lol: So we'll go back in 48hrs for monitoring if she hasn't come by then. I suspect she will come, though. I HOPE SO. :DClick to expand...

Sometimes the cramps are just there like a period for 5 minutes and then they don't come back until another hour later. Urgh! 

I'm getting the weeing little bits myself too, I feel like baby is wanting to head butt them broken though! 

I hope your little one comes soon. Waiting around is rubbish. My first was 12 days late, I was hoping the 2nd wouldn't be but oh well! I was 3 days late and my little brother was 10 days....


----------



## Starry Night

No signs of anything for me. :( Right now everything BUT my uterus hurts. LOL I do get the random BH but nothing that is even remotely like contractions. I am starting to have loads more BMs and bathroom trips because baby has dropped but nothing that says anything is about to happen. I mostly feel like a cripple or arthritic 80 year old.

I went into early labour with DS on his exact due date though he was born 4 days later. So it could be awhile....


----------



## daddiesgift

Erica- sounds like "it" to me!!


----------



## Buggzxxx

Ive been continuously losing globs of plug all day today. Before Id lose a chunk once a day or so, so Im hoping things have kicked up a gear now :) glad of a break from false labour today too x


----------



## BigLegEmma

ericacaca said:


> Sometimes the cramps are just there like a period for 5 minutes and then they don't come back until another hour later. Urgh!
> 
> I'm getting the weeing little bits myself too, I feel like baby is wanting to head butt them broken though!
> 
> I hope your little one comes soon. Waiting around is rubbish. My first was 12 days late, I was hoping the 2nd wouldn't be but oh well! I was 3 days late and my little brother was 10 days....

Aw thanks :) Yeah, I was 3wks late, my brothers 2wks late; everyone else in the extended family ranges from 1 to 2wks late. We have lazy babies lol. I just woke from a nap and my cramps are definitely more noticeable.

C'mon, mamas! Let's get these babies born! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## RebeccaM.

EeK!! Exciting updates ladies :)


----------



## redlemonade

This thread is getting very exciting :D Best of luck to you all! 

Absolutely nothing to report here, however :( I might be the last one left on this thread without her baby shortly!


----------



## BigLegEmma

redlemonade said:


> This thread is getting very exciting :D Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Absolutely nothing to report here, however :( I might be the last one left on this thread without her baby shortly!

Naw, I'm still with you :lol:


----------



## Erised

Still here, nothing to report at all =)


----------



## ericacaca

Nothing here either too. Gonna watch Masterchef final, eat cake and then dtd in a vain attempt to maybe get things moving! x


----------



## Lilly12

Nothing here either besides had a check yesterday & 1cm dilated, cervix soft & 40% effaced :) 
When I went into labor with DD1 I was 1cm, cervix hard and not effaced at all, although she was very low and this baby pops in and out my pelvis constantly so just waiting ..but at least there's progress!


----------



## tuppance

Nothing here apart from I've caught my son's cold and really sore throat. I'm now hoping labour holds off for a couple of days or birth will be horrid!


----------



## redlemonade

BigLegEmma said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> This thread is getting very exciting :D Best of luck to you all!
> 
> Absolutely nothing to report here, however :( I might be the last one left on this thread without her baby shortly!
> 
> Naw, I'm still with you :lol:Click to expand...

Aw you'll definitely have your baby soon though! Did I read on this thread - or somewhere else - that things are moving along for you? Keeping my fingers crossed for you :D


----------



## BigLegEmma

redlemonade said:


> Aw you'll definitely have your baby soon though! Did I read on this thread - or somewhere else - that things are moving along for you? Keeping my fingers crossed for you :D

Aw thanks :D Yeah, things are moving albeit sloooooooooowly. I liked that the consultant said today obstetrics is not an exact science and even predicted due dates and ultrasound measurements are skewed with human error - exactly what we've been saying all along - and that it's merely a guestimate and babies all gestate for different periods. He's happy, we're happy, his resident doc isn't but que sera sera, she has to know her place :lol:


----------



## Buggzxxx

ericacaca said:


> Nothing here either too. Gonna watch Masterchef final, eat cake and then dtd in a vain attempt to maybe get things moving! x

I plan on dtd too tonight to try and move thing along. Although if it doesnt work I'll be lay there thinking what a waste of energy it was haha x


----------



## BigLegEmma

No dtd here, just had massive blowout with pain in the butt OH. Rolling my hips while sitting on my ball, muttering to myself about how annoying he is.


----------



## OnjNairne

I haven't checked this thread in a while. Congrats to everyone who had their babies!!!

At my last appt, I was only a fingertip dilated, and head wasn't against cervix, so she couldn't do a sweep :(

Now, no more appointments until next friday, when I will be 40+2.

I am seriously hoping that the BHs I am getting turn into something more productive!! Otherwise, I could be here until the 30th :cry:


----------



## magicwhisper

Nothing exciting here.

I did the labour dance that my oh had read about, it was tiring and I'm not holding on to much hope that it will work but oh well it was kinda fun :haha:

I also did some nipple stimulation which I have heard has great results. 

Just a waiting game now :haha: 

It was something to do whilst watching masterchef :rofl:

Oh wont dtd though I've tried and he's not having any of it :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

I refuse to tell DH about nipple stimulation. He really thinks all these at-home "encouragements" for labour are dangerous. So if I told him then it would be no more fun for me. However, no matter how much we mess around nothing happens. :( And I'm too swollen inside to even make proper DTD possible.


----------



## BigLegEmma

^ I know, it's been uncomfy for me for a while now to DTD. I just did nipple stimulation for about 5secs but so much colostrum comes out I'm scared to waste it haha. Is it true baby will still get it for x amount of days after birth? I don't want to tip my supply down the drain, so to speak.


----------



## daddiesgift

Delivering the placenta will trigger your body to produce milk. So no amount of squeezing or pumping now is going to effect your supply after baby is born. Some women get milk in a day or two others it can be five days after birth. All the while baby will be receiving colostrum. 

OH has finally joined us at our new house! Although he drove 30 hours straight so he's sleeping right now but told me to wake him up to dtd when I come to bed. Will be the first time we've had sex in like two months! Hope it triggers something but my midwife called me today and said she's gone in the mountains till Sunday so to keep calling if she doesn't pick up. So maybe it's best if it's not this weekend since I keep having dreams she doesn't make it in time :haha:


----------



## ericacaca

BigLegEmma said:


> ^ I know, it's been uncomfy for me for a while now to DTD. I just did nipple stimulation for about 5secs but so much colostrum comes out I'm scared to waste it haha. Is it true baby will still get it for x amount of days after birth? I don't want to tip my supply down the drain, so to speak.

I think once the placenta is out your body triggers a hormone that will give baby all he/she needs. x


----------



## ericacaca

I've lit my oil burner up now with Jasmine.... hoping it does its job. It smells nice though so that's a bonus x


----------



## BigLegEmma

ericacaca said:


> I think once the placenta is out your body triggers a hormone that will give baby all he/she needs. x




daddiesgift said:


> Delivering the placenta will trigger your body to produce milk. So no amount of squeezing or pumping now is going to effect your supply after baby is born. Some women get milk in a day or two others it can be five days after birth. All the while baby will be receiving colostrum.
> 
> OH has finally joined us at our new house! Although he drove 30 hours straight so he's sleeping right now but told me to wake him up to dtd when I come to bed. Will be the first time we've had sex in like two months! Hope it triggers something but my midwife called me today and said she's gone in the mountains till Sunday so to keep calling if she doesn't pick up. So maybe it's best if it's not this weekend since I keep having dreams she doesn't make it in time :haha:

Good to know, thanks :)

:lol: Aw it's nice your hubby's with you, frustrating trying to balance everything, though!


----------



## tuppance

I'm still having no symptoms, and just a massive cold with a sore throat. I've dtd loads, walked nearly all day for three days and nothing! I'm just going to lie in bed today being moody!

Come on babies!


----------



## tuppance

BigLegEmma said:


> ^ I know, it's been uncomfy for me for a while now to DTD. I just did nipple stimulation for about 5secs but so much colostrum comes out I'm scared to waste it haha. Is it true baby will still get it for x amount of days after birth? I don't want to tip my supply down the drain, so to speak.

Don't worry, I'm still breastfeeding and your body will just continue producing colostrum until your milk comes in:)


----------



## noodles13

Now waiting to have the waters broken so fed up now


----------



## redlemonade

BigLegEmma said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Aw you'll definitely have your baby soon though! Did I read on this thread - or somewhere else - that things are moving along for you? Keeping my fingers crossed for you :D
> 
> Aw thanks :D Yeah, things are moving albeit sloooooooooowly. I liked that the consultant said today obstetrics is not an exact science and even predicted due dates and ultrasound measurements are skewed with human error - exactly what we've been saying all along - and that it's merely a guestimate and babies all gestate for different periods. He's happy, we're happy, his resident doc isn't but que sera sera, she has to know her place :lol:Click to expand...

Sounds like you've got a great consultant!


----------



## ericacaca

And now the weather is lovely in the uk! Someone had better invite us to a bbq else I'll be sad with cankles!


----------



## Buggzxxx

Im not sure whats just happened! I got out of bed and had a gush. Maybe a shot glass or two worth of a gush that soak my underwear. So I went to the toilet and whatever it is is white fluid mixed with some bits of plug. Really confused! Guess ill be spending this lovely day being checked over at hospital x


----------



## BigLegEmma

redlemonade said:


> Sounds like you've got a great consultant!

It's the first time I've seen him - so pleased! We usually just get a string of residents; I saw a consultant when we declined amnio testing after 1in38 T21 results, and again, he was happy with us signing off on it. It seems older/more experienced doctors are less panic-stations than the young'uns!). 

I don't know whether the consultant was there randomly or because his resident had asked him to attend as we'd hit the 42-wk mark. We told him why we want to wait (our dates different to theirs, risk of waiting v risk of induction etc) and after examining me, he agreed with us. :)


----------



## ericacaca

Buggzxxx said:


> Im not sure whats just happened! I got out of bed and had a gush. Maybe a shot glass or two worth of a gush that soak my underwear. So I went to the toilet and whatever it is is white fluid mixed with some bits of plug. Really confused! Guess ill be spending this lovely day being checked over at hospital x

Ooooh, sounds exciting... good luck! x


----------



## magicwhisper

i was about to put that all that labour dance did make the muscles in the top of my legs hurt because ive not used them for ages 

but when i just went to the loo im losing what im hoping is a bit of my bloody show


----------



## proudparent88

Good luck ladies and congrats to all those who have had their babies! I posted my birth story but am unable to copy and paste the link from my phone.


----------



## ericacaca

Well, I'm quite glad baby is sparing me of having to deal with the oven that is our hospital's maternity ward! It is so hot today! Plus I get to go to a baby clothes swap that I wouldn't have been able to if she'd arrived by now... so we get some extra clothes for newborn and some bigger ones for our boy  Awesome! 

LO is with my parents for a little while and then we get to eat bbq chicken round their house when we get back! 

The Sanctuary cooling foot and leg lotion is also working a treat for me today  

Such a nice day...................................... really hope nothing will change the lovely plans.........:winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

Our maternity ward was FREEZING when I had DS. I had him in the middle of the hottest heat wave that summer but DH and I had no idea until it was time to go home. I was constantly shivering underneath my housecoat. Makes me a little wary what it'll be like this time as it'll be a bit earlier in the season and we're having an unusually chilly spring.

What is the labour dance? I think I need to give it a go


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Starry Night said:


> Our maternity ward was FREEZING when I had DS. I had him in the middle of the hottest heat wave that summer but DH and I had no idea until it was time to go home. I was constantly shivering underneath my housecoat. Makes me a little wary what it'll be like this time as it'll be a bit earlier in the season and we're having an unusually chilly spring.
> 
> What is the labour dance? I think I need to give it a go

It was absolutely boiling for me. I had to stay overnight when pessary was inserted and it was so hot I ended up wandering the halls all night moving from air con vent to air con vent to try and cool down.


----------



## Starry Night

That's unfortunate. Why can't hospitals stick to room temperature? Every other time I've had to stay in a hospital long term it's been freezing. So I don't know if different countries do different things as I was in different hospitals and they were all cold, cold, cold and all they give you are these thin little blankets. Nothing like being lonely, scared and freezing while you're trying to sleep. :nope:


----------



## Buggzxxx

Just to update you ladies, I wasnt sure this morning if waters had gone or just had lot of mucus plug loss. Ive had mild contractions all day and some unmistakable gushes of what can only be my waters :) hospital have said I can go in for assessment then come hone or wait for established labour before heading over so Im waiting it out for now! 

Theres me thinking Id be the last one here!!! Xxx


----------



## BigLegEmma

Aw congrats :) Yes, I'd find it preferable to wait it out at home, too. That's what we were planning before I realised I'd be pregnant forever.


----------



## endlessblue

DTD this afternoon, straight after I lost a big ball of jelly-like discharge which I'm pretty certain wasn't OH as doesn't usually look like that. Now think I've lost a small amount of very very pale brown discharge. Is this a show?


----------



## magicwhisper

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...4169-labour-inducing-yoga-dance-exercise.html

The labour dance :D I was laughing whilst doing this :rofl: 

No contractions yet but still loosing my bloody show


----------



## BigLegEmma

magicwhisper said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...4169-labour-inducing-yoga-dance-exercise.html
> 
> The labour dance :D I was laughing whilst doing this :rofl:
> 
> No contractions yet but still loosing my bloody show

Okay, I need to watch this now. :lol:


----------



## Buggzxxx

Im still contracting away! Starting to get more painful now but I'm coping! I have until 10am for labour to become established otherwise I'll be having the drip to move things along :) but thats another 8 hrs away so hopefully I shouldve become established by then. 

Heres hoping my next update is an announcement!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Buggzxxx said:


> Im still contracting away! Starting to get more painful now but I'm coping! I have until 10am for labour to become established otherwise I'll be having the drip to move things along :) but thats another 8 hrs away so hopefully I shouldve become established by then.
> 
> Heres hoping my next update is an announcement!

Good luck!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Good luck buggz!


----------



## tuppance

Buggzxxx said:


> Im still contracting away! Starting to get more painful now but I'm coping! I have until 10am for labour to become established otherwise I'll be having the drip to move things along :) but thats another 8 hrs away so hopefully I shouldve become established by then.
> 
> Heres hoping my next update is an announcement!

Good luck buggz. Hope you're holding your bubs by now! X


----------



## noodles13

Sonny Mark was born 17th may 8:08pm weighing 9lb8oz


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Congrats noodles, he's a big boy!


----------



## nic18

Noodles congratulation :) xxx


----------



## BigLegEmma

noodles13 said:


> Sonny Mark was born 17th may 8:08pm weighing 9lb8oz

Congratulations :)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Sorry I've been absent! But little man decided he was making his appearance 1day late!! Taylor Thomas Ray mckeiver born at 4.22pm 17.05.14 weighing 7lb 7oz! Perfect in every way! We were let home 4hours later and he's feeding and sleeping brilliantly! <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1301098902101.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## endlessblue

Congrats Katie and noodles!!!


----------



## gaves99

Hi everyone sorry I've been absent. Hands full and tired! Molly is doing perfectly. She eats and sleeps like a champ. Getting the hang of it all better as well as the breastfeeding. Still sore after 2nd degree lacerations but everyday is better. Full birth story and pics to come!

Congrats to all the other babies this week!!!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats noodles, katie, and gaves!


----------



## Teeny

hi all, been offline for a while as my daughter decided to arrive at bang on 37 weeks.

Elsie May green was born on May 7th weight 5'14" via c section after a failed vbac attempt (due to Elsie not engaging at all and her heart rate starting to drop)

congrats to all who have had ur babies and good luck to those still waiting!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Erised

Aww, so many newborn photos popping up in here now! Massive congrats to all the mummies who've had their baby, hope you're all recovering well. 

I'm still holding on without any signs of labour. My 'baby', also known as 41 week bump ;)
 



Attached Files:







41Weeks.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BigLegEmma

Congrats, mamas! When I was in for my control today, 3 mums came in and all had babies within half an hour of arriving. So lovely to hear their first cries down the hallway, aw :)


----------



## Leids

So many babies! Makes me excited for mine. :) I'm still expecting to go overdue with this bubs, but maybe he'll surprise me. :haha: I've had constant false labor for the last couple of weeks with occasional breaks here and there which is super frustrating.

Oh well, I'll just sit and drink my RLT and bounce on my ball. :coffee:


----------



## emalou90

BigLegEmma said:


> Congrats, mamas! When I was in for my control today, 3 mums came in and all had babies within half an hour of arriving. *So lovely to hear their first cries down the hallway, aw *

This made me get through the last stage of my labour.
Hearing someone else's baby crying, made me cry and want my own OUT.
That's what spurred me on!


----------



## ericacaca

So, I get my sweep tomorrow! Was kind of hoping I wouldn't need one but oh well! Gonna try and do the labour dance again in a bit! :rofl: I need a laugh, getting fed up now! x


----------



## tuppance

Wow! Congrats noodles, gaves, katie and teeny! Hope you're all recovering well and enjoying your little ones!


----------



## redlemonade

Congrats to all the new mummies on here! :)


----------



## BigLegEmma

Congrats, mummies! :)

I'm having mild contractions every 15min - using my wonderful phone app to chart them lol - how many days am I likely looking at? I'm reading 2 or 3 days can be like this; they're painful, but not so much as to stop me in my tracks or leave me silent. 

Went for a long walk with OH; nice to get fresh air and change of scenery while cramping. Lost a tiny bit more mucus plug after the doc trying, rather unsuccessfully, to open my cervix. It must have done some good, though.

Now I've stopped walking and am lying down LO has decided it's exercise time, ooooowwwww!


----------



## Starry Night

Erised - lovely bump!!

Congrats to all the new mammas!

BigLegEmma - think it's time for your LO to arrive. Hope this is the start of things for you! :)

ericacaca - good luck with your sweep tomorrow.

afm - starting to get the "where's the baby?" and "thought you'd have the baby by now" remarks. DH said he's getting them too. We were chuckling about it because EVERYONE gets those remarks and everyone gives them too. I mean, when in the history of the planet has a couple stayed quiet about the birth of their child? We WILL tell you when she arrives. You couldn't stop us! :laugh2: DH was joking he should have said "Oh shoot, I knew I was forgetting something..."

Never mind that every pregnant lady complains about getting them. Doesn't stop them from saying them to someone else, it seems.


----------



## ericacaca

Haha! Hubby gets that from work too... "No baby yet?" Well... if there was then would he be at flippin work? :dohh:


----------



## FleurDeMai

Starry Night said:


> DH was joking he should have said "Oh shoot, I knew I was forgetting something..."

Ooooh, that's a great comeback, wish I had thought about it when I was pregnant :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I always have people ask me when Im due and when I tell them its "whoa! what are you doing here?" "and you are out and about walking around?" Ummm Im not in labor! I guess when you are close to your due date you are suppose to be house ridden and laying in bed just waiting for baby to come :haha: This weekend we went to a park to BBQ and visit family and everyone kept telling me to sit down or doing stuff for me. Im TRYING to get this baby out! I think Ill be okay if I stand and eat some chips :haha:


----------



## RebeccaM.

Hey ladies, congratulations new mommies :). Starting another work week booo ooooo! ! I'm ready to stay at home and snuggle this baby. Work is kinda double edge it's keeping me busy but I just want to slow down and relax so she will pop out &#9825; plus I'm super bored. What are you girls doing to bind your time?


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations to all that have had their babies! They are all so beautiful!
I'm one day over due and ready to rip someone's face off :haha: I want my baby!!!! 
NO signs at all :( 
I make stubborn kids lol! Least the end is near though, hospital will induce at 41+3 if he's not here by then... If I have to wait that long I won't be a very fun person to be around lol!!! 
Who else is over due?


----------



## endlessblue

Misscalais said:


> Congratulations to all that have had their babies! They are all so beautiful!
> I'm one day over due and ready to rip someone's face off :haha: I want my baby!!!!
> NO signs at all :(
> I make stubborn kids lol! Least the end is near though, hospital will induce at 41+3 if he's not here by then... If I have to wait that long I won't be a very fun person to be around lol!!!
> Who else is over due?

Me! We have (or had? lol) the same due date :)


----------



## ericacaca

Term +7 here! Argh! I really hoped we'd have her by now! Sweep is at 1pm today. Im getting cramps at the bottom of bump but nothing else still. I tried labour dance but now my legs hurt! Haha! 

Hang in there ladies. Just dont get too irrate at the ladies who are moaning at 36 weeks.... I'm trying very hard not to! Sorry but I had to say it! Just a due date or late by a couple of days would have been a treat! X


----------



## BigLegEmma

ericacaca said:


> Term +7 here! Argh! I really hoped we'd have her by now! Sweep is at 1pm today. Im getting cramps at the bottom of bump but nothing else still. I tried labour dance but now my legs hurt! Haha!
> 
> Hang in there ladies. Just dont get too irrate at the ladies who are moaning at 36 weeks.... I'm trying very hard not to! Sorry but I had to say it! Just a due date or late by a couple of days would have been a treat! X

Haha I know the feeling! :D

Well, the doc yesterday definitely managed to do something even though my cervix was closed 'cause I'm definitely in early labour now and losing my plug all day and liquid, though it's just trickling. Contractions all night averaging about 5 or 6 minutes, and over a minute long each time; eased off a bit now in frequency but still regular. I hope LO appears this evening, but if not, definitely by Wednesday! I don't know how good I'll be at drug-free labour, can't believe Spain doesn't even have gas and air! 

I'm trying to think if anything set me off...I've been taking EPO the past few days and I'm huffing lavender essential oil like it's a Class A narcotic. Sniffed a bit of clary sage last night which I don't like the smell of but apparently makes contractions stronger - certainly seemed to! - then again, it could all be coincidence. I think the fact I'm so overdue and the doctor was so 'handy', Maia's realising it's time to pack up her little suitcase and move out of her womb. :lol:

Good luck! I hope today's appointment brings some progress for you x


----------



## tuppance

Biglegemma - that's so exciting! Hope baby gets her bum in gear and comes today for you as it's about ruddy time!

Misscalais - I'm overdue too - 4 days. I've just got constant rage; my OH must think I've turned into some monster! He moaned last night that he's finding it difficult to turn in bed at the moment ... I almost threw him out the house!


----------



## qwerty310

BigLegEmma said:


> ericacaca said:
> 
> 
> Term +7 here! Argh! I really hoped we'd have her by now! Sweep is at 1pm today. Im getting cramps at the bottom of bump but nothing else still. I tried labour dance but now my legs hurt! Haha!
> 
> Hang in there ladies. Just dont get too irrate at the ladies who are moaning at 36 weeks.... I'm trying very hard not to! Sorry but I had to say it! Just a due date or late by a couple of days would have been a treat! X
> 
> Haha I know the feeling! :D
> 
> Well, the doc yesterday definitely managed to do something even though my cervix was closed 'cause I'm definitely in early labour now and losing my plug all day and liquid, though it's just trickling. Contractions all night averaging about 5 or 6 minutes, and over a minute long each time; eased off a bit now in frequency but still regular. I hope LO appears this evening, but if not, definitely by Wednesday! I don't know how good I'll be at drug-free labour, can't believe Spain doesn't even have gas and air!
> 
> I'm trying to think if anything set me off...I've been taking EPO the past few days and I'm huffing lavender essential oil like it's a Class A narcotic. Sniffed a bit of clary sage last night which I don't like the smell of but apparently makes contractions stronger - certainly seemed to! - then again, it could all be coincidence. I think the fact I'm so overdue and the doctor was so 'handy', Maia's realising it's time to pack up her little suitcase and move out of her womb. :lol:
> 
> Good luck! I hope today's appointment brings some progress for you xClick to expand...

Good luck Emma!!


----------



## BigLegEmma

qwerty310 said:


> Good luck Emma!!

Thanks, qwerty! How's mommyhood? :) xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

7 days till my due date! I've now been pregnant the longest I ever have!! #1 was 37 weeks and #2 38+6. Guess they weren't as comfy as she is :) 

I've just been drinking my rlt and taking epo orally. I insert one vaginally after dtd but only if it's at bedtime so it doesn't come out. Here's to hoping it's not too much longer!


----------



## OnjNairne

Leids said:


> So many babies! Makes me excited for mine. :) I'm still expecting to go overdue with this bubs, but maybe he'll surprise me. :haha: I've had constant false labor for the last couple of weeks with occasional breaks here and there which is super frustrating.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just sit and drink my RLT and bounce on my ball. :coffee:

We are due the same day, but you seem much more relaxed than me!! I can't stand the false labour, but then I hate it even more when it goes, because then there's no hope of it turning into real labour lol. 

No pleasing a cranky preggo like me, haha. :dohh:


----------



## Erised

Good luck BigLegEmma! Sounds like things are definitely heading in the correct direction for you now. Hope baby won't make you wait too much longer. As for pain relief, don't worry about it too much. It's surprising what your body can deal with as long as you stay in the correct mind set. I did my deliveries without pain relief (apart from my TENS machine) and plan on doing the same again this time around. 

Had my midwife appointment today, she's so happy with me lol 
Constantly mentioning how positive I am, how not many people are happy to wait, how my glucose and blood pressure have been and remain perfect all pregnancy and mostly how I've never contacted her and how easy I've been =D 

Anyways, I refused a sweep today and officially gave her the 'I refuse induction'. We've agreed to try a sweep on Friday, only to try and reduce the chances of me going past 42 weeks. ECG appointment on Monday, scan booked for Thursday and another ECG on Friday (all next week) if required. 

Baby is 2/5ths engaged, but seemed more firmly in my pelvis today than she has been. So, all is well!


----------



## ericacaca

Ok, so I had a sweep today. Cervix is still high but she managed to do the job, she felt baby's head so she is where she should be... just a case of waiting! I'm 2cm dilated... but that could just be because it's 2nd baby..... I've been booked in for an induction on Friday. I'm ok with that because I'm at risk of a PPH, retained placenta and had a large baby last time (9lb 12oz).

I do feel a bit crampy, but I guess that's because I've been bashed around a little bit! Oh well! Lets see what happens.....

Off to bake a cake for OH's work to cheer them up for when he is off on paternity leave and annual leave, they're going to miss him x


----------



## Buggzxxx

Congrats to all the mummies! 

I left you all hanging for a while because baby Gracie arrived!!! On the 18th May which I predicte on one of the May boards! Ive posted my birth story on the third tri board so Im not repeating myself over all the May threads! 

Now come on all you little munchkins that are still cooking! Were having a baby boom! Get involved haha! X


----------



## endlessblue

Midwife appointment today: baby is now more engaged and she confirmed that it does sound like I'm losing my plug. No actual labour signs at all though.


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats bugz!


----------



## Misscalais

endlessblue said:


> Midwife appointment today: baby is now more engaged and she confirmed that it does sound like I'm losing my plug. No actual labour signs at all though.

I'm so interested to see if our bubs will come on the same day seems we had the same sure date haha!
My MW appt isn't until tomorrow so ill know if I'm dilated or not then, unless by some miracle I go into labour before then lol! I haven't lost any plug or anything.. Threw up this morning and feel yucky! Hoping maybe that's a sign, I dunno lol!


----------



## Starry Night

Feeling really bummed out. :cry: Had more false labour last night. I thought this might be the start of something real as it was mostly in my back and it came whether I was moving, sitting, lying down, etc and it lasted through the night. I could sleep through it but it was there each time I woke up and even an hour or two into the morning when it just...stopped. I felt achey in the lower back and stomach all day and have been feeling a bit off but no more real cramps. I think I've had one BH all day. The emotional toll is the toughest. The thought of false labouring my way to 42 weeks seems way too much. I just want her here!!


----------



## endlessblue

Misscalais said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Midwife appointment today: baby is now more engaged and she confirmed that it does sound like I'm losing my plug. No actual labour signs at all though.
> 
> I'm so interested to see if our bubs will come on the same day seems we had the same sure date haha!
> My MW appt isn't until tomorrow so ill know if I'm dilated or not then, unless by some miracle I go into labour before then lol! I haven't lost any plug or anything.. Threw up this morning and feel yucky! Hoping maybe that's a sign, I dunno lol!Click to expand...

I've been feeling nauseous the last couple of days too!

Just been woken up at 4am by a trickle in my knickers, but how do I distinguish between waters breaking and just watery discharge? My knickers were soaked but haven't lost anymore since...


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

endlessblue said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Midwife appointment today: baby is now more engaged and she confirmed that it does sound like I'm losing my plug. No actual labour signs at all though.
> 
> I'm so interested to see if our bubs will come on the same day seems we had the same sure date haha!
> My MW appt isn't until tomorrow so ill know if I'm dilated or not then, unless by some miracle I go into labour before then lol! I haven't lost any plug or anything.. Threw up this morning and feel yucky! Hoping maybe that's a sign, I dunno lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been feeling nauseous the last couple of days too!
> 
> Just been woken up at 4am by a trickle in my knickers, but how do I distinguish between waters breaking and just watery discharge? My knickers were soaked but haven't lost anymore since...Click to expand...

Lay down for 30 mins. If when you stand up there is another gush/trickle then it is your waters.


----------



## Buggzxxx

endlessblue said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Midwife appointment today: baby is now more engaged and she confirmed that it does sound like I'm losing my plug. No actual labour signs at all though.
> 
> I'm so interested to see if our bubs will come on the same day seems we had the same sure date haha!
> My MW appt isn't until tomorrow so ill know if I'm dilated or not then, unless by some miracle I go into labour before then lol! I haven't lost any plug or anything.. Threw up this morning and feel yucky! Hoping maybe that's a sign, I dunno lol!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been feeling nauseous the last couple of days too!
> 
> Just been woken up at 4am by a trickle in my knickers, but how do I distinguish between waters breaking and just watery discharge? My knickers were soaked but haven't lost anymore since...Click to expand...

This is very promising! Its exactly how I decribed my waters first breaking! I wasnt sure if it was waters or mucus plug and watery discharge. I woke up and felt a smallish gush so popped on a pad but then nothing happened until a few hours later when I had a bigger gush. Then I was pretty sure but still in denial. As the day progressed it became more and more obvious, but there were gaps in between without any trickling or gushes.

Fingers crossed this is it! X


----------



## endlessblue

Thanks ladies. I managed to get back to sleep and think I lost another tiny trickle but no gushes when I stand up or anything. Also no pains. I'm confused!


----------



## tuppance

endlessblue said:


> Thanks ladies. I managed to get back to sleep and think I lost another tiny trickle but no gushes when I stand up or anything. Also no pains. I'm confused!

If you think it's your waters ring up your labour unit as they can test it for you and it's a really quick test :thumbup: Also, maybe pop a pad on? As then you can see how much water there is. Hope this is it for you!


----------



## endlessblue

tuppance said:


> endlessblue said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I managed to get back to sleep and think I lost another tiny trickle but no gushes when I stand up or anything. Also no pains. I'm confused!
> 
> If you think it's your waters ring up your labour unit as they can test it for you and it's a really quick test :thumbup: Also, maybe pop a pad on? As then you can see how much water there is. Hope this is it for you!Click to expand...

I've rang them and now just waiting to find out where I need to go to get checked as my hospital is 20 miles away! As I've not had anymore big trickles or anything I feel really stupid, like I've imagined it!


----------



## endlessblue

Midwife has confirmed that my waters have gone; probably the hind waters. But I'm not contracting yet so induction has been booked for tomorrow, which means no birthing unit :(


----------



## Buggzxxx

endlessblue said:


> Midwife has confirmed that my waters have gone; probably the hind waters. But I'm not contracting yet so induction has been booked for tomorrow, which means no birthing unit :(

Exciting news! Good luck! Hope things progress over the next few hours an you get to use the birthing unit :) when my waters went I was only having BHs to begin with, the pains didnt become to terrible until later on so theres plenty of time yet! X


----------



## daddiesgift

Im being majorly teased tonight! :nope:


----------



## RebeccaM.

Me too daddiesgift! ! Funny because we have the same dd. It started last night around 6 and I've been having contractions about 6-8 minutes apart. Called my doctor because I was still getting them this afternoon. The nurse said definitely go and get checked for further dilation (last appointment I was a 4cm) so although I wasn't sure because I was just tight instead of in pain I went. Well still a 4 :(. Which is great but I HATE pre - labor and coming home without lo. Still having contractions every 6-10 minutes. Exhausted! !


----------



## Starry Night

Being teased as well but not to that extent. Just random cramps and painful aches in my lower back that are making me nauseous. My belly has dropped even more. So uncomfortable!! I've never had an internal yet so no clue how dilated I am. 

Baby's feet, knees and elbows are getting quite pokey and uncomfortable. Does she file them down to a point? They feel so sharp!


----------



## Misscalais

endlessblue said:


> Midwife has confirmed that my waters have gone; probably the hind waters. But I'm not contracting yet so induction has been booked for tomorrow, which means no birthing unit :(

Oh how frustrating for you! I'm hoping bub comes soon :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

So I'm throwing a pitty party for myself lol had my MW appt today cervix still high thick, posterior and only a fingertip dilated!!!!! Aaahhh! I'm SO annoyed she couldn't even do a sweep for me :( she made me bleed too and now I'm just sore down there :brat: 
Induction booked for Wednesday...


----------



## ericacaca

endlessblue said:


> Midwife has confirmed that my waters have gone; probably the hind waters. But I'm not contracting yet so induction has been booked for tomorrow, which means no birthing unit :(

Argh, how frustrating for you. Hope induction goes well and smoothly. Try not to be upset about not being in a birthing unit, maternity units in hospitals are just as fab. I know no different though because we have no birthing unit here - just the hospital. 



daddiesgift said:


> Im being majorly teased tonight! :nope:

Horrible isn't it! With #1 we were up until early hours just waiting for something to happen. I've given up this time and just gone to bed in the vain hope things would wake me up! Urgh! 




Misscalais said:


> So I'm throwing a pitty party for myself lol had my MW appt today cervix still high thick, posterior and only a fingertip dilated!!!!! Aaahhh! I'm SO annoyed she couldn't even do a sweep for me :( she made me bleed too and now I'm just sore down there :brat:
> Induction booked for Wednesday...

Hang in there. Is that Wednesday as in today? Hope you're ok and all goes smoothly. 

As for me... 9 days late! Induction is booked for Friday. I have a sweep on Monday and had NOTHING yesterday, no discharge, nothing. But this morning my mucus plug has come away - no blood or anything, so I'm hoping things move along soon. 

I really hope this is it and that the stress of thinking about induction and the logistics around going in etc isn't keeping her in there. I am rather annoyed at my parents for booking a holiday next week. They booked it when they KNEW my due date and they KNEW I went overdue last time. So we are having a bit of a faff finding someone to look after our eldest for the Friday night when if I'm in induction and go into labour! Argh! Parents don't leave until Saturday and we have people around to look after LO from then but they have made it clear that they don't want to look after him on the Friday night because they'll be "packing" ARGH! I am just so annoyed! They're in a self-catering place so could leave a day later if needs be. I hope they do because otherwise they won't meet baby until a week later. 

Plus! They KNEW that baby would be only around a week old when they went away yet they take it for granted that we would look after their house and water their garden etc when away! (We live in the same village). When we'd also have a toddler and a newborn to juggle as well! Crazy! 

What also gets me is that they cut their holiday short when my brother caused them a load of agro once. They came home because my Dad was in such a bad mood. But for something positive its sounding to me that they'll stay put? Maybe its me being extra hormonal and just worried that because its our 2nd she isn't as special. 

I was so upset last night about it all I was really wanting to have the induction etc just so to call their bluff and see if they really would go away when their daughter (high risk of blood loss, retained placenta etc) would be in hospital giving birth to their first granddaughter. I really hope that wouldn't be the case but just so scared that I'll be proved wrong and they actually do go away and not come back until the end of their holiday. 

Urgh! x


----------



## Misscalais

ericacaca said:


> Argh, how frustrating for you. Hope induction goes well and smoothly. Try not to be upset about not being in a birthing unit, maternity units in hospitals are just as fab. I know no different though because we have no birthing unit here - just the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible isn't it! With #1 we were up until early hours just waiting for something to happen. I've given up this time and just gone to bed in the vain hope things would wake me up! Urgh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there. Is that Wednesday as in today? Hope you're ok and all goes smoothly.
> 
> As for me... 9 days late! Induction is booked for Friday. I have a sweep on Monday and had NOTHING yesterday, no discharge, nothing. But this morning my mucus plug has come away - no blood or anything, so I'm hoping things move along soon.
> 
> I really hope this is it and that the stress of thinking about induction and the logistics around going in etc isn't keeping her in there. I am rather annoyed at my parents for booking a holiday next week. They booked it when they KNEW my due date and they KNEW I went overdue last time. So we are having a bit of a faff finding someone to look after our eldest for the Friday night when if I'm in induction and go into labour! Argh! Parents don't leave until Saturday and we have people around to look after LO from then but they have made it clear that they don't want to look after him on the Friday night because they'll be "packing" ARGH! I am just so annoyed! They're in a self-catering place so could leave a day later if needs be. I hope they do because otherwise they won't meet baby until a week later.
> 
> Plus! They KNEW that baby would be only around a week old when they went away yet they take it for granted that we would look after their house and water their garden etc when away! (We live in the same village). When we'd also have a toddler and a newborn to juggle as well! Crazy!
> 
> What also gets me is that they cut their holiday short when my brother caused them a load of agro once. They came home because my Dad was in such a bad mood. But for something positive its sounding to me that they'll stay put? Maybe its me being extra hormonal and just worried that because its our 2nd she isn't as special.
> 
> I was so upset last night about it all I was really wanting to have the induction etc just so to call their bluff and see if they really would go away when their daughter (high risk of blood loss, retained placenta etc) would be in hospital giving birth to their first granddaughter. I really hope that wouldn't be the case but just so scared that I'll be proved wrong and they actually do go away and not come back until the end of their holiday.
> 
> Urgh! x

No, next Wednesday :( so 7 more days. I'm just hoping he will come before then. I really don't want to be induced.

Oh I really feel for you! I understand how you feel, my fil and step mil are going overseas for a month tomorrow! So they won't see baby until he is 4 weeks old. Like who even books a holiday around someone's due date, apparently the date was set before I was even pregnant. So I've had to have my mum come down 5 hours to make sure we've got someone to mind our boys while I'm in labour cause we don't have anyone else. She was coming to stay anyway but my little sister is in the middle of exams and gets braces off on Friday so we have had to organise my brother to stay with her and have to find someone to drive her half way here and we have to drive half way to pick her up. So frustrating!
I really hope your bubby comes soon and all goes super smoothly :hugs:


----------



## Erised

My waters have gone :happydance:
Had an absolutely lovely day in the zoo today, even commented to DH how I didn't feel pregnant let alone like I'm 10 days late. Got a picnic in with the girls and everything, came home sunburned ;) 

Anyways! Went to bed as usual, no signs what so ever. Had some trouble getting to sleep, but must have dozed off for a little while. Woke up to a coughing fit and suddenly felt wet. My first thought was 'ugh, I've wet myself', so went to clean up. Got back to bed, found I was wet again... small little inkling that it might be my waters, but put it to the back of my head and put it down to just not having dried properly. 3rd Time of being soaking wet in just a matter of minutes though, and I figured it must have been my waters. Popped a pad on, and sure enough had some small gushes. Nothing too significant, but still. 

I'm not used to this! With my first 2 I had 2 days of contractions before my waters went. I never really paid much attention to my waters because of this. I assume it's normal for it not to be a constant leak and only small gushes at a time? 

This happened at 0.40, contractions have started sloooowly since then. Still very minor and infrequent, but hoping they'll build up quicker than they did with DD1 and DD2. Just tidying up the house (planning a home birth) as it's a massive tip, then heading back to bed and try to sleep through some of the excitement. 

Won't be long now until I get newborn cuddles!! =D


----------



## Misscalais

How exciting!!! Good luck I hope it all goes really smoothly and bubby is here in no time! Looking forward to seeing your update :)


----------



## RebeccaM.

Erised- Yay!!! So happy for you and I certainly wish you an amazing birthday experience. :)


----------



## Starry Night

Erised - that's exciting! Hoping labour starts up soon so you won't need any interventions.

Misscalis - had my internal today and I'm also still high and closed. Boo. My only hope is the same happened with my son and he was born less than a week later. I remember my mom telling me it was the same with me. She was a week overdue and her doctor told her she had "weeks to go" which depressed her so much. I was born 2 days later. So anything can happen. I hope your LO surprises you soon!


----------



## Misscalais

Starry Night said:


> Erised - that's exciting! Hoping labour starts up soon so you won't need any interventions.
> 
> Misscalis - had my internal today and I'm also still high and closed. Boo. My only hope is the same happened with my son and he was born less than a week later. I remember my mom telling me it was the same with me. She was a week overdue and her doctor told her she had "weeks to go" which depressed her so much. I was born 2 days later. So anything can happen. I hope your LO surprises you soon!

Oh no really, it's so discouraging isn't it.. I hope that bub doesn't keep you waiting.
I *think* I'm loosing parts of my plug, I've still got brown spotting from my check yesterday and its just been a streak on the loo paper but I had a huge glob mixed in with heaps of brown and a few small bits every time I go to the toilet! I'm hoping that it might be the start of things but I'm not hopeful lol!!!


----------



## Erised

I'm still waiting ladies. Contractions are basically not there even though it's been 11 hours since my waters broke now. Managed to get quite a few hours of sleep, and just waiting for things to (hopefully) kick in soon. No plug loss or bloody show or anything either, and haven't dripped waters since 9am. Midwife is coming over some time today, I assume she'll do an internal to see how things are there. I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if she tells me I'm only 1cm dilated and cervix is still high. We'll see, just hoping they won't have a problem with me having a home birth after my waters have been broken for more than 24 hours as I don't see me having this baby before 1am if today or tomorrow at all.


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck Erised! I really hope things pick up and you get your home birth. 

Still prego here! I have bouts of painful contractions every afternoon but then they stop when I go to bed :dohh: haven't had any checks or anything so idk if I'm progressing or not. Hopefully she's not too late!


----------



## redlemonade

Good luck Erised, I hope things pick up for you and you can still get your home birth!

I know I shouldn't be so impatient but I'm getting worried that I'll have to be induced. Technically I'm only 1 day overdue (ticker is off as the hospital gave me an extra 2 days by taking the scan date as opposed to my LMP date - which is good for me!) - but as my mum was overdue with all her kids, I'm expecting the same. Damn crappy genes! I'm planning a home birth so induction is NOT an option for me :( Come on baby! 

Good luck to the rest of you still waiting! This thread has become much quieter since there are only a handful of us left!


----------



## RebeccaM.

Erised - hopefully things will get moving for you soon. It's very exciting to know you will be holding your healthy little one soon!!

Miss & Red & daddiesgift- these babies love our bellies ;) I absolutely wish the best for you ladies and your birth. It seems as though my little girl will be in here forever. Lol I have an appointment this morning at 1030. We will see what he says, honestly I see no reason to induce. She has been monitored often always behaving but it's a holiday weekend so I'm wondering if he'll get itchy and suggest it.


----------



## Starry Night

I can tell my LO is still trying to somersaults but can't because her head is stuck in my pelvis now. I keep telling her she can do all the somersaults she wants if she comes out but Noooooooo.....she has to do it her way. Still a week until my due date though. DS was four day lates. I'm hoping she comes a bit earlier. I don't want a June 12th baby. I don't forsee anything happening that would make my doctor induce me earlier. She's very willing to let me get to 42 weeks. *sighs*


----------



## Rachie004

Erised - I really hope things start happening for you soon. Will keep my FX for you xx


----------



## ericacaca

Good luck Erised... hope you get your homebirth xxx

Day 10 overdue for me and I'm highly doubtful anything is going to happen until induction tomorrow. Urgh! Having contractions, cramps but that's about it!


----------



## OnjNairne

One day past due date. Hopefully this little one decides to come soon!!!


----------



## Erised

Well ladies, I'm back in the waiting game with you! 
I leaked water quite steadily with gushes from 0.40am until 9am, then nothing since. Midwife came around and did a speculum check of my membranes, but after 20 minutes of laying down there was no pooling of waters what so ever bringing her to the conclusion that my waters haven't gone. 

As they hadn't gone she did a sweep (had one booked for tomorrow anyway, but she wouldn't have done a cervix check or anything if my waters had gone to reduce the chance of infection). Cervix is still quite hard, approx 2 cm dilated aaaand the membranes were tight on babies head. She couldn't feel a rupture, they were definitely still there, but no bulging like she was expecting either. So she left the house confused and while leaning towards 'not broken', she's not entirely sure. She's now worried about the fact she did a sweep, bless her. 

I've been told to check my temperature every 4 hours in case of infection. If it raises past 37.5 C I need to call her and be taken to hospital. If my waters start leaking again she'll come over tomorrow, if they don't she'll come over on Monday. Of course we're really hoping that things kick off tonight, but we'll see.


----------



## redlemonade

RebeccaM. said:


> Erised - hopefully things will get moving for you soon. It's very exciting to know you will be holding your healthy little one soon!!
> 
> Miss & Red & daddiesgift- these babies love our bellies ;) I absolutely wish the best for you ladies and your birth. It seems as though my little girl will be in here forever. Lol I have an appointment this morning at 1030. We will see what he says, honestly I see no reason to induce. She has been monitored often always behaving but it's a holiday weekend so I'm wondering if he'll get itchy and suggest it.

Thanks Rebecca! My DH said the same thing to me this morning - 'baby loves your belly too much, you're making it too comfy for her' :haha:

Good luck at your appointment! Even if your doctor does suggest induction, you can always refuse it.


----------



## redlemonade

Erised said:


> Well ladies, I'm back in the waiting game with you!
> I leaked water quite steadily with gushes from 0.40am until 9am, then nothing since. Midwife came around and did a speculum check of my membranes, but after 20 minutes of laying down there was no pooling of waters what so ever bringing her to the conclusion that my waters haven't gone.
> 
> As they hadn't gone she did a sweep (had one booked for tomorrow anyway, but she wouldn't have done a cervix check or anything if my waters had gone to reduce the chance of infection). Cervix is still quite hard, approx 2 cm dilated aaaand the membranes were tight on babies head. She couldn't feel a rupture, they were definitely still there, but no bulging like she was expecting either. So she left the house confused and while leaning towards 'not broken', she's not entirely sure. She's now worried about the fact she did a sweep, bless her.
> 
> I've been told to check my temperature every 4 hours in case of infection. If it raises past 37.5 C I need to call her and be taken to hospital. If my waters start leaking again she'll come over tomorrow, if they don't she'll come over on Monday. Of course we're really hoping that things kick off tonight, but we'll see.

Sorry to hear this! I hope things kick off soon :thumbup:


----------



## tuppance

Erised - how completely annoying. Hopefully the sweep will do something for you and get your bubs moving.

Day. 7 of being overdue for me. I've had a sweep, tried acupuncture, walked loads and nothing. This baby is too darn comfy.


----------



## Misscalais

Erised said:


> Well ladies, I'm back in the waiting game with you!
> I leaked water quite steadily with gushes from 0.40am until 9am, then nothing since. Midwife came around and did a speculum check of my membranes, but after 20 minutes of laying down there was no pooling of waters what so ever bringing her to the conclusion that my waters haven't gone.
> 
> As they hadn't gone she did a sweep (had one booked for tomorrow anyway, but she wouldn't have done a cervix check or anything if my waters had gone to reduce the chance of infection). Cervix is still quite hard, approx 2 cm dilated aaaand the membranes were tight on babies head. She couldn't feel a rupture, they were definitely still there, but no bulging like she was expecting either. So she left the house confused and while leaning towards 'not broken', she's not entirely sure. She's now worried about the fact she did a sweep, bless her.
> 
> I've been told to check my temperature every 4 hours in case of infection. If it raises past 37.5 C I need to call her and be taken to hospital. If my waters start leaking again she'll come over tomorrow, if they don't she'll come over on Monday. Of course we're really hoping that things kick off tonight, but we'll see.

Oh poo! That sucks, hopefully still not much longer for you Hun x


----------



## Misscalais

Also still pregnant lol feeling frustrated there for sure.


----------



## Starry Night

Definitely feeling frustrated too. I know I have a week to go until my due date but this week I have three separate miscarriage milestones coming up and I've really been counting on DD coming either on time or a little early so I could find something to distract myself and start to like the month of May again.


----------



## besty

Still pregnant here. Feeling a little frustrated with the stop and start of labour. Can go a good few hours with contractions for them to just stop!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh girls, I really hope your bubbas come really soon!! Stubborn little things... My hubby has had most of this week off expecting him to arrive which means now he won't have any time off when he does come.. I just want to cry..


----------



## Lilly12

Still waiting here too!


----------



## ericacaca

Hello ladies! 

Very excited to announce the birth of Elsie Amelia born today at 3.31am. 10lbs! No induction!

Contractions started at around 11pm went in at 1am. 5 cm at 2am. Midwife broke my waters at 3.28am... 9cm so I couldn't have epidural because she was out just 3 minutes later! Eeeek!

Amazed how smoothly it all went. For the last bit the gas and air just took me somewhere else. As soon as I stopped I needed one more push and I had my little girl!


----------



## Lilly12

Wow that was fast!! Congrats :)


----------



## redlemonade

ericacaca said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Very excited to announce the birth of Elsie Amelia born today at 3.31am. 10lbs! No induction!
> 
> Contractions started at around 11pm went in at 1am. 5 cm at 2am. Midwife broke my waters at 3.28am... 9cm so I couldn't have epidural because she was out just 3 minutes later! Eeeek!
> 
> Amazed how smoothly it all went. For the last bit the gas and air just took me somewhere else. As soon as I stopped I needed one more push and I had my little girl!

Congrats! Very fast!!


----------



## FleurDeMai

Congrats erica!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, ericacaca! Wow, what a fast delivery! And a 10 pounder too! Enjoy your new little one (like I need to tell you that).

OK....I keep hearing about these labour dances on Youtube and I've watched a few of them. Supposedly they work....??? I think those of us still waiting should all just go for it! Just hide the cameras from the OHs!!!!


----------



## RebeccaM.

In triage with little lady, at my appointment yesterday my blood pressure was up so they kept me and monitored it for several hours. It eventually went to just a high normal and said we were good to go. Woke up swollen and feeling dizzy so we are at labor and delivery getting checked out. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## RebeccaM.

Oh and congratulations ericca!!


----------



## redlemonade

RebeccaM. said:


> In triage with little lady, at my appointment yesterday my blood pressure was up so they kept me and monitored it for several hours. It eventually went to just a high normal and said we were good to go. Woke up swollen and feeling dizzy so we are at labor and delivery getting checked out. I'll keep you guys posted.

Oh no, I hope you feel better soon Rebecca! Sending positive vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## Rachie004

Congratulations Erica - that sounds like an amazing labour. I'd like one like that please!

Rebecca, I hope you're feeling better soon and the blood pressure is just a bit of a blip! Take care xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Erica! 

Hope everything is okay Rebecca :nope: 

Just bouncing on my ball waiting for OH to come home with hot wings :haha: took a long walk earlier, I felt the burn down below that's for sure! So I'm convinced I need to walk more! 

I'm so motivated to do this! I just wish baby was :haha:


----------



## Erised

Evening all... Isabelle is here!!
Contractions started at 2am, at 7 minute intervals. 

Unfortunately it turned out my waters *had* gone after all, and I got a temperature of 39 c. We'd been told to call the midwife if it went over 37.5 c. Called her at 6am and she was over for 6.45. Paracetamol didn't bring it down either, and with massive risks of possible infection the decision was made to head to hospital 

Headed to hospital at 7.30, by which time my contractions sped up to every 2 minutes but didn't feel anywhere near strong enough yet to me.

Arrived in the car park at 7.45, when contractions were strong and basically every minute. Walked in, was told there was no room free with midwives running around in a panic. Started feeling the urge to push in the hallway, when fully dressed still! 

They got me a room, I took 1 step inside it, leaned against the wall and pushed while midwife pulled my pants down. It took all of 3 contractions and just 2 minutes of pushing before she was born, right next to the door opening at 7.57

So... Didn't get my home birth, but avoided getting hooked up to anything or getting induced.

She was born at 41+5, weighing 6lbs 2oz, my smallest girl yet!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats!! What an exciting birth story! I'm glad you and baby are okay!


----------



## RebeccaM.

They have decided it's best to deliver. It turns out my contractions are pretty regular and I'm at a 5 so instead of doing pitocin they are going to see if they can break my waters and get us going. I'll keep you guys posted! !! Thanks so much for the support &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;!!


----------



## Rachie004

Oooo, that's amazing, 5cm! Good luck Rebecca. Thinking of you xx


----------



## redlemonade

Erised - Huge congrats! Sorry you didn't get your home birth but it sounds positive regardless. 

Rebecca - I'm so excited for you, good luck and I'm sending positive vibes for the birth :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Good luck ladies


----------



## Misscalais

ericacaca said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Very excited to announce the birth of Elsie Amelia born today at 3.31am. 10lbs! No induction!
> 
> Contractions started at around 11pm went in at 1am. 5 cm at 2am. Midwife broke my waters at 3.28am... 9cm so I couldn't have epidural because she was out just 3 minutes later! Eeeek!
> 
> Amazed how smoothly it all went. For the last bit the gas and air just took me somewhere else. As soon as I stopped I needed one more push and I had my little girl!

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Erised said:


> Evening all... Isabelle is here!!
> Contractions started at 2am, at 7 minute intervals.
> 
> Unfortunately it turned out my waters *had* gone after all, and I got a temperature of 39 c. We'd been told to call the midwife if it went over 37.5 c. Called her at 6am and she was over for 6.45. Paracetamol didn't bring it down either, and with massive risks of possible infection the decision was made to head to hospital
> 
> Headed to hospital at 7.30, by which time my contractions sped up to every 2 minutes but didn't feel anywhere near strong enough yet to me.
> 
> Arrived in the car park at 7.45, when contractions were strong and basically every minute. Walked in, was told there was no room free with midwives running around in a panic. Started feeling the urge to push in the hallway, when fully dressed still!
> 
> They got me a room, I took 1 step inside it, leaned against the wall and pushed while midwife pulled my pants down. It took all of 3 contractions and just 2 minutes of pushing before she was born, right next to the door opening at 7.57
> 
> So... Didn't get my home birth, but avoided getting hooked up to anything or getting induced.
> 
> She was born at 41+5, weighing 6lbs 2oz, my smallest girl yet!

Congrats, tiny for the gestation!


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## RebeccaM.

Still in labor. Went from high blood pressure to extreme low blood pressure. They can't break my waters because she is still "floating" if they break them in her position they are worried about cord prolapse. :( which would be emcs. With all that said they say she is the most well behaved baby on the unit! It's just my body going wacky! I'll let you guys know what's going on.


----------



## redlemonade

RebeccaM. said:


> Still in labor. Went from high blood pressure to extreme low blood pressure. They can't break my waters because she is still "floating" if they break them in her position they are worried about cord prolapse. :( which would be emcs. With all that said they say she is the most well behaved baby on the unit! It's just my body going wacky! I'll let you guys know what's going on.

Sorry about the BP, that doesn't sound very nice. Though it sounds like you're getting very good care Rebecca. I hope she comes soon!


----------



## nic18

Good luck!


----------



## OnjNairne

Congrats to all the new moms and babies!! I'm still waiting, 3 days over... hopefully soon for those of us left in May!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

41 weeks today, had about 4 hours of very mild contractions from around 2:30am till 6:30am and then nothing :-/ I've had maybe two since then. Fingers crossed it is the start of something though!

EDIT: pretty sure I'm in labour, hoping I have bub in the next few hours... I'm not loving these contractions lol!


----------



## Misscalais

He's here.
Baby Boston :)
8lb 5oz and 55cm long born 41+1.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lilly12

Yay congrats!

I'm so jealous seeing all tees babies! I'm so miserable, can't wait to get this baby out!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats!! 

Still pregnant here :(


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, baby Boston is so cute! Congratulations!!!

Still pregnant and very uncomfortable over here. But no real signs. I'm incredibly hyper this evening after feeling so sluggish for months on end. I'm *hoping* it's the "nesting" syndrome but there is no way of knowing. I did eat half a watermelon this evening so.....yeah....(in my defence it was a mini-watermelon so not so bad). I had gotten really hyper the night before DS was born. So that's why I'm hoping. But it's not really one you see in the text books as a sign.


----------



## gaves99

Congrats mis!!! Glad he's here

Good luck to the rest of you ladies


----------



## Rachie004

Crikey MissCalais! Congratulations :D


----------



## mayb_baby

Congrats he's beautiful xx


----------



## emalou90

Congrats misscalais. Nice a quick I see!
xxx


----------



## nic18

good luck to those who are left:)


----------



## Buggzxxx

Congrats miss! 

Im going to miss our little thread when all the may babies have been born :( its been lovely sharing this journey with you all! I dont post much because little lady keeps me busy but I still stalk the thread most days waiting on all your updates :) xx


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

You don't need to miss the thread we have a parenting one going here. - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...y-emeralds-2014-parenting-5.html#post32767461


----------



## Buggzxxx

Oooh Ive totally missed that thead! Will have to join :D xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I think I'm going to become the last one here, chatting to the crickets. No hope of getting induced until June 12th. That seems eons away!! I need to jiggle this baby loose.


----------



## mayb_baby

Labour :dust: your way x


----------



## daddiesgift

I feel my girl will never come!! :cry:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Me neither. I guess we can talk to each other until our little misses decide to arrive. Fashionably late, I suppose....


----------



## magicwhisper

Congratulations


----------



## daddiesgift

Well been feeling pretty crampy last few hours and contractions are getting intense! I sure hope this is it and not another tease!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

It will happen for you all and May is nearly over so they're all on notice to make their own way out or be evicted :D


----------



## daddiesgift

Scarlett Anneliese was born at home may 28th at 3:29 am. Weighing 9 pounds 8 ounces and 21 inches long! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats!!!! Scarlett sounds like a chunky monkey! So cute! My DS was nearly that length and only 6 1/2 pounds. He was such a bean pole. (just like daddy) ha ha


afm - lost a small piece of brown-tinted plug this morning and was up half the night fighting the urge to clean (didn't want to wake anyone up). Hope it's a step in the right direction but haven't had any other signs. No cramps, no more plug, nothing.


----------



## Lilly12

Good luck waiting ladies.
I'm still waiting too


----------



## Lilly12

daddiesgift said:


> Scarlett Anneliese was born at home may 28th at 3:29 am. Weighing 9 pounds 8 ounces and 21 inches long! :)

Ohh congrats!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Lily - are you and I the only ones left now? I remember one of the ladies was getting induced today so not sure how many are still waiting for babies. I'm just surprised that there aren't more end-of-May babies going over.


----------



## Lilly12

I'm not sure, can't keep track lol .
I'm not going to be induced since I'm having a home birth. Midwife will let me go past 42 weeks with regular ultrasounds etc.
Been a bit crampy today. Hoping it'll pick up tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Starry Night

I've been cramping steadily for the past 3 hours. They aren't picking up in strength much yet but change of position and hot shower haven't slowed them down either. So crossing my fingers that something is happening! Also getting loads of discharge. Keep worrying it's my waters but everything I read says it would be obvious. This isn't, so I'm thinking it is just discharge. No funny smell or colour or anything. I am wearing a liner in case though.

I had early labour signs with DS for days so not sure if this is false labour or if something will happen soon or in the next few days.


----------



## Buggzxxx

I dont want to confuse you more but when my waters broke I wasnt sure until later in the day. It was mixed with plug so at first I thought it could just be alot of that. I didnt get constant trickles or anything for a few hours when I had a larger gush, then nothing again for a few hours until I started getting alot of big gushes so its not always obvious and I think I was in a little bit of denial too... It wasnt until the third or fourth big gush I finally admitted to myself that it was my waters and couldnt be anything else lol x


----------



## Starry Night

I think it was just discharge. I'm still here. Still a little bit crampy but there's nothing consistent anymore. But baby has engaged. VERY aware of her head. I think my son's labour may be repeating itself so it could still be a few days before she shows.


----------



## TeeinAZ

morning all! Noah Wayne was born May 10th at 10:00 PM and weighed 7lbs 5oz and 20.5 inches long. <3
 



Attached Files:







20140513_141907(0).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## besty

My yellow bump turned PINK on 27/05 at 8:47pm. Lola arrived very quickly born in the pool weighing 7lb 4.5oz. 
Congratulations to all the new mummies and good luck to those waiting


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations ladies


----------



## nic18

Congratulations to the new mummies!


----------



## Starry Night

Looks like I had false labour. everything just stopped yesterday afternoon and nothing since. It seems even the added nesting, bloody show (just a small amount though), the "clearing out" don't really mean anything.

Am I really the only May momma left? I'm going to go crawl under a rock until this whole thing is over.


----------



## emalou90

Starry Night said:


> Looks like I had false labour. everything just stopped yesterday afternoon and nothing since. It seems even the added nesting, bloody show (just a small amount though), the "clearing out" don't really mean anything.
> 
> Am I really the only May momma left? I'm going to go crawl under a rock until this whole thing is over.

Big hugs! :hugs:

I hope things pick up for youuu xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I had days of false labor! But I tried to remind myself that at least the false labor was doing something! You'll probably have a shorter active labor! Hopefully it's not much longer


----------



## endlessblue

Good luck to the ladies still waiting! Hope you don't have much longer to go! x


----------



## redlemonade

Congrats everyone!! Beautiful babies and mamas here :)

Our little girl, Indigo Mae, arrived yesterday, 1st June, in a fairly dramatic fashion. She's still in neonatal which makes me sad but hopefully she'll come out today. Obviously my natural home birth didn't work out!

But she's ok and beautiful and we're madly in love! 

Best of luck to the remaining mamas!


----------



## Willo

Congrats redlemonade. Hope your little girl is with you soon.
Congrats too to all the May Mums that I've missed. Had forgot to get back to this thread.
Starry Night, you are not the only May Momma in waiting. I was due on the 31st but baby has decided he prefers June to May so still waiting. Had two days just before due date of tightenings that were giving some hope that maybe just maybe they might go somewhere. However they fizzled out by my due date till about 9 last night. Then they came back. Between them, my pelvis and leg hurting and the baby moving about it was nearly 5am before I got some sleep. 
Been up since about 8.30am. Had a few tightenings since waking up. To be honest, they are just annoying me now. Wish they would either stop so I can get on with my day or start getting into a pattern and get stronger so I can have my baby....


----------



## Lilly12

Layla Rose arrived yesterday , June 1st!
Born at home in the pool, a whopping 9 lbs! No tearing :)
So exciting .


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats lily! Scarlett was 9 pounds 8 ounces, still seems so tiny :)


----------



## redlemonade

Willo said:


> Congrats redlemonade. Hope your little girl is with you soon.
> Congrats too to all the May Mums that I've missed. Had forgot to get back to this thread.
> Starry Night, you are not the only May Momma in waiting. I was due on the 31st but baby has decided he prefers June to May so still waiting. Had two days just before due date of tightenings that were giving some hope that maybe just maybe they might go somewhere. However they fizzled out by my due date till about 9 last night. Then they came back. Between them, my pelvis and leg hurting and the baby moving about it was nearly 5am before I got some sleep.
> Been up since about 8.30am. Had a few tightenings since waking up. To be honest, they are just annoying me now. Wish they would either stop so I can get on with my day or start getting into a pattern and get stronger so I can have my baby....

Thanks willo! Hope your little one comes soon!


----------



## Willo

Thanks redlemonade, I'm really hoping so too. I am really starting to struggle physically now. Feet are very swollen, have pain in pelvis and hips, and also heamerroids have started to get worse by the day now. Last time with ds2 I ended up being brought into hospital because of them and have tried everything to keep them at bay but have obviously lost the battle now. Now it is just damage limitation. However the longer I am pregnant, the more pressure will be in that area so the sooner the better for me now.


----------



## redlemonade

Willo said:


> Thanks redlemonade, I'm really hoping so too. I am really starting to struggle physically now. Feet are very swollen, have pain in pelvis and hips, and also heamerroids have started to get worse by the day now. Last time with ds2 I ended up being brought into hospital because of them and have tried everything to keep them at bay but have obviously lost the battle now. Now it is just damage limitation. However the longer I am pregnant, the more pressure will be in that area so the sooner the better for me now.

Oh you poor thing :hugs:

With the swollen feet, I found that soaking a cloth in Apple cider vinegar and cold water solution and then wrapping the cloth around my feet was useful. As were regular massages from DH! 

I can't help with the hemorrhoids but they sound awful. I really hope you get relief soon. Sending labour dust your way!!


----------



## noodles13

So ladies. .... who had the biggest baby out of us guys? 

Sonny was 9lb8oz


----------



## daddiesgift

Scarlett was 9 pounds 8 ounces :)


----------



## BigLegEmma

Congratulations, everyone! And a liberal sprinkling of labour dust to the waiting mamas :baby:


----------



## Lilly12

Layla was 9 lbs


----------



## HannahGraceee

Noah was 9lbs 8oz! Looks like a popular weight for us may girls :lol:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Lilly12 said:


> Layla Rose arrived yesterday , June 1st!
> Born at home in the pool, a whopping 9 lbs! No tearing :)
> So exciting .

congratulations!!!!:hugs:


----------



## TeeinAZ

HannahGraceee said:


> Noah was 9lbs 8oz! Looks like a popular weight for us may girls :lol:

aww my son's name is Noah also. He weighed 7lbs 5oz. he was 2 weeks early. :thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

TeeinAZ said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Noah was 9lbs 8oz! Looks like a popular weight for us may girls :lol:
> 
> aww my son's name is Noah also. He weighed 7lbs 5oz. he was 2 weeks early. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:winkwink: what a great name!! :haha: my Noah was 10 days late xx


----------



## Willo

Hi all, Alfie arrived thid morning weighing in at 8lbs 14.5oz. Will post birth story soon but all went well. Very happy.


----------



## magicwhisper

congratulations!

oh wow that is a popular weight :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

My Hannah was born June 2 at 1:30 in the morning via forceps so yeah, got a VBAC though I was almost begging for a section at that point. Almost needed one too if she hadn't come out when she did as her heart rate was dropping. Got 2nd degree tear but I think it's healing OK. She was born 8 pounds 2 ounces.

Very happy and our family feels complete.


----------



## magicwhisper

Sorry it was distressing glad you are both OK though oh and congratulations of course :kiss:


----------



## Leids

Hi everyone! Thought I'd let everyone know, I had my little man Andrew 12 days overdue on June 2nd. :cloud9: He was 8lb 5oz and 20 inches long. 

Very quick 3 hour labor! I decided to go unmedicated which I deeply regretted as I was pushing. :rofl: But all is well and I've pretty much bounced back immediately.
 



Attached Files:







10426909_10152911124247519_3920722417618309219_n.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats ladies!! :)

Yea pushing sucks , I had a home water birth and the contractions before and during pushing definitely were the most excruciating thing ever. Felt like my back was being ripped open from the inside out. Ouch!! 
Didn't help that she was 9lbs lol. Her head was 1 inch bigger than her sisters at birth!


----------



## Buggzxxx

Oh god I know what you mean! I had a very quick labour once it became established, so when the midwife told me there was no time for pain relief... She became my mortal enemy for the duration of the labour haha


----------



## daddiesgift

Congratulations to all the new babies!! 

I only pushed maybe three times so it wasn't too bad. My waters broke ten minutes prior to her arriving and for some reason the contractions leading up to that was the worse and when they broke, holy crap! Think it was worse than her coming out


----------



## Erised

I only pushed for 2 minutes, or 3 contractions. Never pushed long with my first 2 girls either, however I absolutely love pushing! It's totally the most rewarding part of labour for me, and I found it a lot less painful than the contractions that lead up to pushing


----------



## endlessblue

Erised said:


> I only pushed for 2 minutes, or 3 contractions. Never pushed long with my first 2 girls either, however I absolutely love pushing! It's totally the most rewarding part of labour for me, and I found it a lot less painful than the contractions that lead up to pushing

Oddly, I found that pushing didn't hurt at all, apart from when her head crowned!


----------



## emalou90

I'm so glad all these gorgeous babies have been born on my birthday ;-) June 2nd!
xxxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations everyone :) xx


----------



## magicwhisper

pushing was the worst bit for me


----------



## nic18

I found the head coming out stingy!


----------

